# Sticky  NXT TV Ratings Thread



## validreasoning

Predicting 1 millionish next 2 weeks.

800k vs AEW on October 2nd unless they load up and essentially give us takeover on cable. AEW debut I think will do around 1.3 million


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Predicting 1.4 million tonight since while not a huge number there are wrestling fans who watched mnf over Raw "raises hand" and the more casual fans willmight be curious to see what nxt is all about.

Once AEW enters the game is where the ratings will be interesting. Jericho, Cody, MOX, and The Elite brand are bigger names than anyone currently on the nxt roster and a major wrestling company in a sold out arena on tnt is going to turn heads.

Prediction is 1.5-1.8 million for aew and 800-1 million for NXT unless wwe stacks the 10/2 show with top main roster talent then I see about equal ratings for both shows in that scenario


----------



## validreasoning

For reference the UFC on ESPN debut with months of hype and advertising did 1.46 million viewers back in February.

So 1.4 million is a pretty big number in cable terms in 2019


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Wednesday night wars :mark

These next two weeks are about making 2nd October unmissable. There isn't a name in WWE I would be shocked to see on NXT over the next few weeks.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

600-700k tbh


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

800k tops. Realistically 600-700.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

They will top one million, thats for sure. Question is how much does AEW raise NXTs ratings in 2 weeks? Should work well for both brands.


----------



## Soul_Body

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

900k. I feel like this should be a betting thread :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Realistically, I'm expecting somewhere between 600,000 through 800,000 viewers for NXT.

Ideally, they could get a maximum rating of 1 million viewers.


----------



## The Wood

I think it will be higher than people think. Promotion has been soft, which makes my gut go 950k or something, but they really should be able to get 69% of the SmackDown audience. That’s a 1.38 rounded up to a 1.4.

That number is not ridiculous given that SmackDown gets 83% of the Raw audience. NXT should be able to get 83% of that 83% of that SmackDown audience (diminishing returns). I think that’s a _low_ estimate. Maybe we should be taking from the Raw audience? That’s closer to 1.61.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Imagine if they drew 2 millions!? Regardless of the number, they're taking eyeballys away from AEW. Underhanded move but I wonder how it will be play out once AEW gets on TV.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

As the NXT videos on youtube are only getting 10% of the views of SDL videos, I'm going to say interest is low.

So a viewership of 250k


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



InexorableJourney said:


> As the NXT videos on youtube are only getting 10% of the views of SDL videos, I'm going to say interest is low.
> 
> So a viewership of 250k


wasnt there already a tv episode of NXT some time ago drawing close or over 1m viewers? Which was taped as well? I dont think Youtube should be a messurement here. With all the advertisement and stuff I really think they should hit 1m again. 250k would be a terrible thing, especially for such a great show.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

When will we get the number? I think the 1 hour USA - 1 hour network may hurt them to be honest. If you didn't have the network, are you really going to watch the first hour only? Wouldn't it rub you up the wrong way? Would be delighted to have egg on my face when they get 1 million!


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

The last time USA ran a NXT show it did about 900k I think this time the number will be better. I predict 1 million viewers..


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

*Viewership & Demo ( 9/18/19 Vs 12/13/17 ):
1.179M Vs 0.822M ( + 0.357M / + 43.43% )
0.430D Vs 0.270D

Note: NXT is 4th by demo & 19th by viewership.*










*Note: NXT ( 12/13/17 ) was 22nd by demo & 40th by viewership.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

That's a fantastic rating.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Good numbers.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

NXT actually got over 1 million viewers apparently :wow


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Damn, these numbers has me fearful for AEW come October. Its definitely gonna be a war.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Is this only for the first hour or for the 2 ?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



rbl85 said:


> Is this only for the first hour or for the 2 ?


Hour 2 was on the network, the rating is just for the first hour.


----------



## Reil

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



rbl85 said:


> Is this only for the first hour or for the 2 ?


Only the first hour. The second hour didn't air on USA Network. But if you are curious, Suits had a pretty significant dropoff.


----------



## rbl85

Ham and Egger said:


> Damn, these numbers has me fearful for AEW come October. Its definitely gonna be a war.


I don't think AEW needs to fear NXT for the first episode (rating-wise)

I think AEW will do over 1.5 million for their first episode but the real test (and it's the same for NXT) is the Numbers in 1 month.

1.205 million is the number of subs of the WWE network.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Really good number, AEW will be quietly concerned.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

That's a damn good number, but need to remember this is only for 1 hr, it's the debut show and AEW will be starting soon.

That said I didn't think they'd do this well nor do I see AEW beating this number anytime soon.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Wow nicely done didn’t expect that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

That number isn't that impressive really. The Miz's reality show draws similar numbers for a regular episode.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Am I really the only one thought that the first NXT show would do higher than 1M ?

I thought it would do close to 1.5M.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



rbl85 said:


> Am I really the only one thought that the first NXT show would do higher than 1M ?
> 
> I thought it would do close to 1.5M.


 You're going really high, most estimates for both shows I saw were around 800-900k with 1m being the high end and considered really good.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



Ace said:


> You're going really high, most estimates for both shows I saw were around *800-900k *with 1m being the high end and considered really good.


I think that this is going to be their "base" number.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Nearly up there with House Hunters..impressive.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



Ham and Egger said:


> Damn, these numbers has me fearful for AEW come October. Its definitely gonna be a war.


I think AEW will do fine even after the first show. I think wrestling fans especially those that really like NXT, will like the novelty of being able to flip between wrearling shows. I didn't think AEW could get a 1, but if NXT got that then they certainly should clear it or be damn close to it.


----------



## GTL2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

That's a good result for NXT. At the upper end of what I guessed. Probably did enough to hold on to the audience.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

The Wednesday night poverty wars, where two brands fight over 1.5 million people.


----------



## validreasoning

raymond1985 said:


> That number isn't that impressive really. The Miz's reality show draws similar numbers for a regular episode.


It beat every Miz and Mrs episode this season and Miz show has benefit of
1. Airing after SD so having 2+ million wrestling fans already watching TV
2. Featuring people who are known to tv watching audiences one of them a former Wrestlemania maineventer

NXT to my knowledge had nobody on the show that appeared on cable prior to last night



The XL 2 said:


> The Wednesday night poverty wars, where two brands fight over 1.5 million people.


UFC debut on ESPN with massive hype using Disney machine drew 1.46 million viewers and a former champion who destroyed Lesnar in mainevent

MLB on primetime Fox this past Thursday did 1.7 million.

Wrestling fans overestimate greatly how many watch TV in 2019 outside ultra special events


----------



## llj

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



The XL 2 said:


> The Wednesday night poverty wars, where two brands fight over 1.5 million people.


Well, RAW and Smackdown will be right there with them in time


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



validreasoning said:


> UFC debut on ESPN with massive hype using Disney machine drew 1.46 million viewers and a former champion who destroyed Lesnar in mainevent
> 
> MLB on primetime Fox this past Thursday did 1.7 million.
> 
> Wrestling fans overestimate greatly how many watch TV in 2019 outside ultra special events


Great, wrestling has always drawn more than the random MLB games and UFC has never drawn amazing numbers on TV outside the first big Fox event years ago and the first Ultimate Fighter in 05 and the one in 09 with Kimbo. What's your point? Wrestling has hemorrhaged viewers at a much higher rate than most things on TV with no end in site. At some point, TV executives will see it's silly to pay huge numbers for declining programming that isn't even attractive to advertisers, which pro wrestling historically has never been.


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



validreasoning said:


> It beat every Miz and Mrs episode this season and Miz show has benefit of
> 1. Airing after SD so having 2+ million wrestling fans already watching TV
> 2. Featuring people who are known to tv watching audiences one of them a former Wrestlemania maineventer
> 
> NXT to my knowledge had nobody on the show that appeared on cable prior to last night


Yawn. 

1) Some episodes of the Miz's reality show drew over a million viewers. As an example, an August episode pulled in 1.094 million viewers. Barely any less than NXT's number. 

2) NXT was advertised heavily on WWE programming. It also had a strong timeslot.

3) A live wrestling show will always draw more than a spin-off reality show. The Miz also main-evented wrestlemania almost a decade ago, and was merely a side salad to Cena and Rock anyway.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Damn good numbers for the debut show. Hopefully they can sustain this. The NXT roster is stacked with talent so should be some great tv upcoming.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

People cant be happy for WWE or NXT for once.

1.2 million for a brand that did low numbers on WWE Network. Very good start.
I hope they do 2m within a year.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I think AEW will beat them every week. You guys underestimate their interest


----------



## Seafort

rbl85 said:


> Am I really the only one thought that the first NXT show would do higher than 1M ?
> 
> I thought it would do close to 1.5M.


I thought it would plateau at 1.2M (per below). I'm just not confident that a show that revolves around just workrate and minimalistic-to-no gimmicks can grow their audience beyond that, any more than 1995 ECW was a true threat to overtake the WWF or WCW as a mainstream promotion. Bischoff at the time called it a niche product, and the same is true for NXT.



Seafort said:


> *NXT*
> NXT will plateau at 1.2M viewers this fall. WWE management will respond by taking a more traditional approach. At least one primary star - perhaps a Randy Orton - will be relegated to the league to bolster its roster. WWE may hit on an NXT vs all-others angle, but its scope will remain largely limited to what we've seen to date - technical wrestling and undersized wrestlers. WWE will also take the show on the road, but will book smaller venues over 2020 due to uncertainty of the product's drawing power.
> 
> *AEW*
> After an initial surge that sees viewership reach 1.7M, AEW will settle down in the 1.1 - 1.3M range. TNT will regard this as a suitable success, but will pushing hard for improvement in 2021. Khan will attempt to lure in some very high priced free agents, such as Lesnar and Goldberg. 2021 will be the make or break year for the company. WWE will make a hard play for Jon Moxley, who has an out in his contract in the spring of 2020.





VitoCorleoneX said:


> People cant be happy for WWE or NXT for once.
> 
> 1.2 million for a brand that did low numbers on WWE Network. Very good start.
> I hope they do 2m within a year.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


If that happens, that means that they are beating RAW in the ratings. Which presents opportunities for a complete reformat of RAW, but also some real dangers for WWE.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



raymond1985 said:


> That number isn't that impressive really. The Miz's reality show draws similar numbers for a regular episode.


Yea but Miz is a ratings monster with a strong lead in.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Did good perfect so AEW gets more motivated.


----------



## Chan Hung

1.2 with WWE machine behind it is expected. Will they maintain it..fall.below or ahead next week is interesting.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

I'm not surprised they did 1.2 on the debut, I'm not sure why everyone is. If they can sustain 1 mil going forward I'll be surprised. I suspect, NXT and AEW will both hover around 600-800K for a while until one pulls away a bit


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



The XL 2 said:


> I'm not surprised they did 1.2 on the debut, I'm not sure why everyone is. If they can sustain 1 mil going forward I'll be surprised. I suspect, NXT and AEW will both hover around 600-800K for a while until one pulls away a bit


This. NXT didn't give casuals who might've been checking it out for the first time any reason to come back next week, I expect a massive dropp off over the next 3 weeks as people see that all NXT has to offer is indy wrestling and bad booking.


----------



## The Wood

Great number and they introduced some great acts. They built to plenty. On USA they established a contender and a Women’s Title match, an interesting act in Cameron Grimes and did a title change and presented a villainous unit that holds all the gold. 

On the Network they set up WALTER vs. KUSHIDA, Lio Rush challenging for the Cruiserweight Title and basically did the Tupelo Concession Stand Brawl. How the fuck is that indy? There were no jokes, no silly gimmicks (maybe some underdeveloped ones), a variety of matches and lots of people I want to see more of. Especially fucking WALTER, Matt Riddle and Velveteen Dream. 

If the numbers are lower next week, it will be sad and proof that they didn’t really hit a nerve like I thought they would, but I expect them to be slightly up.


----------



## xio8ups

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

500k


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Some people in here bashing them for getting this number..."thats what Miz´s show draws"...and when they proved wrong they still just talk shit...

anyways good start and people shouldnt fear "this will be just a combat show with no segments". this was their first show, they had to start with something. I think we will see much more different stuff over the next weeks. I really hope they can maintain this number or even increase, as the overall feedback in social media was quite positive.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

And of course people on here can't be happy that NXT did well. Making up excuses "But they didn't give new fans a reason to tune in next week!!" Bullshit. That was a great first episode. People just can't be happy when WWE does something right because it goes against the clear anti-WWE circlejerk here. Do I hope AEW does well? Yeah I do, I want all wrestling companies to do well. But do I want it done at the expense of another? Not at all. I hope NXT continues these good ratings.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



The Wood said:


> Great number and they introduced some great acts. They built to plenty. On USA they established a contender and a Women’s Title match, an interesting act in Cameron Grimes and did a title change and presented a villainous unit that holds all the gold.
> 
> On the Network they set up WALTER vs. KUSHIDA, Lio Rush challenging for the Cruiserweight Title and basically did the Tupelo Concession Stand Brawl. How the fuck is that indy? There were no jokes, no silly gimmicks (maybe some underdeveloped ones), a variety of matches and lots of people I want to see more of. Especially fucking WALTER, Matt Riddle and Velveteen Dream.
> 
> If the numbers are lower next week, it will be sad and proof that they didn’t really hit a nerve like I thought they would, but I expect them to be slightly up.


It's indy wrestling because there were no promos, no characters besides Dream, no storylines and no motivations for anything that happened, it's just wrestling and since 99% of the roster comes from the indies how's it any different than one of the serious indies like Evolve?

If you were a casual watching NXT for the first time did you get to know anybody on the show? We learned that the ring is sacred for Walter and Imperium and that was about it. Did you see the AOP vignettes this week? They spent 1 minute of tv time and told who they are, what they've done, why they've been gone and what they plan on doing, if you haven't been watching NXT you don't know that stuff about literally anybody on the show. How are new viewers supposed to get invested in anybody? It's not like anybody in NXT has an amazing look, presence and charisma that will immediately capture somebody's interest.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

lol 1 mil is pretty sorry


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's indy wrestling because there were no promos, no characters besides Dream, no storylines and no motivations for anything that happened, it's just wrestling and since 99% of the roster comes from the indies how's it any different than one of the serious indies like Evolve?
> 
> If you were a casual watching NXT for the first time did you get to know anybody on the show? We learned that the ring is sacred for Walter and Imperium and that was about it. Did you see the AOP vignettes this week? They spent 1 minute of tv time and told who they are, what they've done, why they've been gone and what they plan on doing, if you haven't been watching NXT you don't know that stuff about literally anybody on the show. How are new viewers supposed to get invested in anybody? It's not like anybody in NXT has an amazing look, presence and charisma that will immediately capture somebody's interest.


Honestly I liked that they went the way of not handling it as episode 1 and didnt introduce everyone. Mauro and Nigel did a wonderful job replacing promos as they told us everything about the wrestlers while wrestling. BTW this commentary team is one trillion miles better than everyone else. 

So they had one show and had to do something. If it would be mostly promos and segments everyone in here would have said "oh look thats Vince". And they just had one hour basically, as I dont count the 2nd hour as it was on the network. So they had to bust their asses to make sure people not switch channels, so they HAD to do lots of wrestling and keeping the crowd alive so people infront of the TV stay full of energy. 

Honestly I am watching wrestling for 20 years and this is the most energetic I was since the summer of Punk and even then RAW couldnt keep me on my feet for an hour straight.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> And of course people on here can't be happy that NXT did well. Making up excuses "But they didn't give new fans a reason to tune in next week!!" Bullshit. That was a great first episode. People just can't be happy when WWE does something right because it goes against the clear anti-WWE circlejerk here. Do I hope AEW does well? Yeah I do, I want all wrestling companies to do well. But do I want it done at the expense of another? Not at all. I hope NXT continues these good ratings.


Lol I might be the only person to get called a WWE apologist and an anti-WWE circle jerker. I give WWE credit when I think they did something right and I criticize them when I think they did something wrong, NXT's debut had some good wrestling but I only cared because I have long term investment in some of these people's careers, not because NXT compelled me to care.

Take the women's fatal 4 way, all of them are losers and have already been beaten by Shayna, none of them should've even been in contendership but since they were, they should've addressed them losing and explain why this time will be different, they could've built up the match, made a story out of it and gave us a reason to root for somebody specific. A 30 second promo from each girl to give us a reason to believe they could possibly contend with Shayna, but they didn't do that. If that was your first time watching do you have any reason to be excited that Candice won instead of the other 3? 

People give Raw shit for the constant recaps and the 20 minute promos but when you turn on Raw they catch you up on the major stories and they try to let you get to know the important players, the 20 minute scripted promos are bad but you know what somebody is all about after one. 

Why can't NXT do a 3 minute unscripted promo? Even with the one promo of the show all Walter said is that to Imperium the ring is sacred, does that mean they're going to beat up everybody they think disrespects the ring? Should I have to guess that when he could've just said it? And if that's the case, then why is Imperium's first feud against Kushida instead of the Street Profits?

NXT's good matches let's HHH get a pass on the horrible booking, illogical story progression, and a complete lack of characters and promos.



fabi1982 said:


> Honestly I liked that they went the way of not handling it as episode 1 and didnt introduce everyone. Mauro and Nigel did a wonderful job replacing promos as they told us everything about the wrestlers while wrestling. BTW this commentary team is one trillion miles better than everyone else.
> 
> So they had one show and had to do something. If it would be mostly promos and segments everyone in here would have said "oh look thats Vince". And they just had one hour basically, as I dont count the 2nd hour as it was on the network. So they had to bust their asses to make sure people not switch channels, so they HAD to do lots of wrestling and keeping the crowd alive so people infront of the TV stay full of energy.
> 
> Honestly I am watching wrestling for 20 years and this is the most energetic I was since the summer of Punk and even then RAW couldnt keep me on my feet for an hour straight.


They had 1 hour but they wasted 5 minutes of it on an absolute garbage talent like Cameron Grimes in a squash match against Sean Maluta? That doesn't indicate a sense of urgency or a need to keep people from changing the channel.

In another thread I mentioned how HHH is using his amazing commentary team as a crutch to not have to do real storytelling. We can both agree they do a good job but you see it as a positive and I see it as a negative, why would I want to hear Nigel tell me what a wrestler is all about when he can tell me with his own words or with his mannerisms and in-ring psychology?

Take somebody like Drew McIntyre for instance, we always hear how he's a psychopath but when he gets in the ring you see him going for quick pin attempts instead of reveling in inflicting pain on his opponent. If NXT refuses to present their characters through promos and vignettes, then the least they can do is let the character be presented in-ring without the commentators having to spoon feed it to us.

I'm glad you're excited for wrestling but I'm an NXT OG, back when it was developmental it renewed my love for wrestling, and now that it's a fake Indy I'm less enthused than I have been since the first time I quit wrestling.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

LMAO they really gave Trevor Lee a cowboy gimmick. I was watching this shit like wtf did they do to this guy...


----------



## Ucok

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Let's hope this number not put Triple H on pressure to increase it in short time, give the time to develop, I don't care if the numbers down as long NXT can maintain the quality.


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> They had 1 hour but they wasted 5 minutes of it on an absolute garbage talent like Cameron Grimes in a squash match against Sean Maluta? That doesn't indicate a sense of urgency or a need to keep people from changing the channel.
> 
> In another thread I mentioned how HHH is using his amazing commentary team as a crutch to not have to do real storytelling. We can both agree they do a good job but you see it as a positive and I see it as a negative, why would I want to hear Nigel tell me what a wrestler is all about when he can tell me with his own words or with his mannerisms and in-ring psychology?
> 
> Take somebody like Drew McIntyre for instance, we always hear how he's a psychopath but when he gets in the ring you see him going for quick pin attempts instead of reveling in inflicting pain on his opponent. If NXT refuses to present their characters through promos and vignettes, then the least they can do is let the character be presented in-ring without the commentators having to spoon feed it to us.
> 
> I'm glad you're excited for wrestling but I'm an NXT OG, back when it was developmental it renewed my love for wrestling, and now that it's a fake Indy I'm less enthused than I have been since the first time I quit wrestling.


I started watching NXT when it changed from the "winner" thing to a weekly show and you still have to remember that it was never live and they always had the chance for weeks to change things, add things, remove things. This was their first live show. Would it have been better with a promo here and there? Yes. But they just had an hour (yes just an hour, as I dont count the network hour, as it had less urgency than the TV hour) and wanted to show a lot of stuff and the Grimes thing, I really liked. Something everyone always say in the RAW and SD forums, they need to utilize new talent and Grimes is (at least looking at the time he is in NXT). So I guess they want to portray him as a strong guy and he actually can cut a good promo too, so let him get to that. If they dont show him the next 3 weeks then I am with you.

So maybe we have to see the next two weeks how it plays out. Like others said, they cant keep up the pace because it will become boring when it is excitement all 2 hours, but they needed a starting point and I for one think they couldnt have made it better. 

I get your point but calling it "a fake indy" after just one show, I guess that is the problem with todays people. See TBBT as example, crappling through the first season and became the most watched comedy for over a decade. I for one am the most excited for next weeks show. If they go the same way as this weeks, maybe I will get your point a little more, but I give them time to tell me the "whole" story of NXT.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



fabi1982 said:


> I started watching NXT when it changed from the "winner" thing to a weekly show and you still have to remember that it was never live and they always had the chance for weeks to change things, add things, remove things. This was their first live show. Would it have been better with a promo here and there? Yes. But they just had an hour (yes just an hour, as I dont count the network hour, as it had less urgency than the TV hour) and wanted to show a lot of stuff and the Grimes thing, I really liked. Something everyone always say in the RAW and SD forums, they need to utilize new talent and Grimes is (at least looking at the time he is in NXT). So I guess they want to portray him as a strong guy and he actually can cut a good promo too, so let him get to that. If they dont show him the next 3 weeks then I am with you.
> 
> So maybe we have to see the next two weeks how it plays out. Like others said, they cant keep up the pace because it will become boring when it is excitement all 2 hours, but they needed a starting point and I for one think they couldnt have made it better.
> 
> I get your point but calling it "a fake indy" after just one show, I guess that is the problem with todays people. See TBBT as example, crappling through the first season and became the most watched comedy for over a decade. I for one am the most excited for next weeks show. If they go the same way as this weeks, maybe I will get your point a little more, but I give them time to tell me the "whole" story of NXT.


My problems with NXT run much longer than this last episode but when NXT was just 1 hour they had an excuse for never having promos or developing characters, now that's no longer an excuse.

Even if I accepted your premise that the debut hour on NXT had to be all action, that doesn't excuse why the second hour only had 30 seconds worth of promos.

Can you remember the last person to touch a live mic besides Dream, Gargano or Cole? Can you remember when was the last time there was a promo battle instead of a monologue? I can't.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Of course it starts with a close up of Trips as he strokes his ego again. "WE are the present and the future". You're a 50 year old from the Attitude Era, let it go Paul, and stop pretending like NXT is all on you.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



raymond1985 said:


> Yawn.
> 
> 1) Some episodes of the Miz's reality show drew over a million viewers. As an example, an August episode pulled in 1.094 million viewers. Barely any less than NXT's number.
> 
> 2) NXT was advertised heavily on WWE programming. It also had a strong timeslot.
> 
> 3) A live wrestling show will always draw more than a spin-off reality show. The Miz also main-evented wrestlemania almost a decade ago, and was merely a side salad to Cena and Rock anyway.


Miz and Mrs is promoted on WWE tv during actual show. There was barely any promotion for nxt debut on Raw and SD..even Kenny Omega mentioned that yesterday.

Reality tv also costs alot more to produce than live wrestling. USA are probably paying twice as much per hour of Miz/Mrs as NXT.



The XL 2 said:


> Great, wrestling has always drawn more than the random MLB games and UFC has never drawn amazing numbers on TV outside the first big Fox event years ago and the first Ultimate Fighter in 05 and the one in 09 with Kimbo. What's your point? Wrestling has hemorrhaged viewers at a much higher rate than most things on TV with no end in site. At some point, TV executives will see it's silly to pay huge numbers for declining programming that isn't even attractive to advertisers, which pro wrestling historically has never been.


WWE programming brought in $200 million in advertising last year for their US shows only. That's going to jump quite a bit with move to FOX.

My point is if tv networks are giving UFC $1.5 billion to air their tv product and a developmental WWE show featuring people that audience have never before seen does similar it's very hard to say that's not a success.

NXT beat Suits in 18-49 and viewers last night and suits started off season 1 averaging about 4.5 million viewers.

"At some point, TV executives"..but haven't we now been saying that for years! I just looked back on predictions on this site from 2014-15 and a bunch of people were saying Raw/SD would be off USA on smaller network or get much reduced tv rights deal by 2019-20. The opposite happened.




RubberbandGoat said:


> I think AEW will beat them every week. You guys underestimate their interest


Every week, bold statement.

I think AEW will beat NXT first week, second week, probably third but after that it's trickier to predict.

The more shows AEW seem to put on the more interest seems to dip.


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



validreasoning said:


> Miz and Mrs is promoted on WWE tv during actual show. There was barely any promotion for nxt debut on Raw and SD..even Kenny Omega mentioned that yesterday.


But there was promotion for it on RAW and Smackdown, and all over WWE's social media platforms. Those in the wrestling bubble, and watch almost everything that WWE produces, will have known it was on and prepared to give it a try. 

Again, live wrestling will always draw more than a reality tv spin-off, especially one that airs in a late timeslot on a Tuesday when wrestling fans are burned out after 2 hours of Smackdown and 3 hours of RAW the night before.


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> My problems with NXT run much longer than this last episode but when NXT was just 1 hour they had an excuse for never having promos or developing characters, now that's no longer an excuse.
> 
> Even if I accepted your premise that the debut hour on NXT had to be all action, that doesn't excuse why the second hour only had 30 seconds worth of promos.
> 
> Can you remember the last person to touch a live mic besides Dream, Gargano or Cole? Can you remember when was the last time there was a promo battle instead of a monologue? I can't.


Honestly for me there is less excuse for a 1h taped show with the issues you are mentioning, but to be fair NXT was always like that. And your point with just a couple of people getting promo time, I dont see any difference in any other promotion, as you mostly just add promos to your important feuds. I understand where you are coming from, but I would give it at least last week to see if they do more "theatre" and less "indy wrestling".


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

What promotion was there on raw/sd? I can't remember any on the actual shows and they would run those five second ads during the break.

Social media isn't promotion that will reach the tv watching audience. The majority of cable viewers are men over 50. I doubt but a tiny percentage visit WWE social media. Promotion is what Fox is doing for SD debut currently.

Live wrestling..you mean RAW and SD. They are institutions on TV at this stage. Not sure a live episode of main event or superstars would draw much interest


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



validreasoning said:


> Miz and Mrs is promoted on WWE tv during actual show. There was barely any promotion for nxt debut on Raw and SD..even Kenny Omega mentioned that yesterday.
> 
> Reality tv also costs alot more to produce than live wrestling. USA are probably paying twice as much per hour of Miz/Mrs as NXT.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE programming brought in $200 million in advertising last year for their US shows only. That's going to jump quite a bit with move to FOX.
> 
> My point is if tv networks are giving UFC $1.5 billion to air their tv product and a developmental WWE show featuring people that audience have never before seen does similar it's very hard to say that's not a success.
> 
> NXT beat Suits in 18-49 and viewers last night and suits started off season 1 averaging about 4.5 million viewers.
> 
> "At some point, TV executives"..but haven't we now been saying that for years! I just looked back on predictions on this site from 2014-15 and a bunch of people were saying Raw/SD would be off USA on smaller network or get much reduced tv rights deal by 2019-20. The opposite happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every week, bold statement.
> 
> I think AEW will beat NXT first week, second week, probably third but after that it's trickier to predict.
> 
> The more shows AEW seem to put on the more interest seems to dip.


Aren't the tv insiders expecting AEW to do between 300 and 500K?


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



validreasoning said:


> What promotion was there on raw/sd? I can't remember any on the actual shows and they would run those five second ads during the break.
> 
> Social media isn't promotion that will reach the tv watching audience. The majority of cable viewers are men over 50. I doubt but a tiny percentage visit WWE social media. Promotion is what Fox is doing for SD debut currently.
> 
> Live wrestling..you mean RAW and SD. They are institutions on TV at this stage. Not sure a live episode of main event or superstars would draw much interest


Sigh

There was ads on RAW and Smackdown for the show. The NXT brand has been mentioned on RAW and Smackdown for years, it's not like it's 3rd string show. 

A higher percentage of NXT's audience were young people than RAW. Showing that a lot of its audience is probably active on social media.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

My point is there was next to no promotion on Raw or SD. They had nobody from NXT appear on those shows, they didn't have HHH come out and cut promo telling viewers to watch.

WWE give a nod to NXT from time to time at best on TV. They promoted the Evolve show nearly as much and it's not part of their portfolio at all.

There were more more over 50 watching NXT Wednesday night than 18-49.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Aren't the tv insiders expecting AEW to do between 300 and 500K?


Or so claims Meltzer.. No way TNT (a stronger network than USA if you remove RAW and SD average viewership) would be happy with 300-400k in prime time.

It won't do that. The preview show on Friday at 10pm did 390k so debut should be around 1.3-1.4 million using TNA best of numbers and comparing to live Pop debut.


----------



## Fearless Viper

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

Good ratings for a debut live show. Hope they continue this momentum although I think AEW will beat this number on their debut show.


----------



## Death Rider

raymond1985 said:


> validreasoning said:
> 
> 
> 
> What promotion was there on raw/sd? I can't remember any on the actual shows and they would run those five second ads during the break.
> 
> Social media isn't promotion that will reach the tv watching audience. The majority of cable viewers are men over 50. I doubt but a tiny percentage visit WWE social media. Promotion is what Fox is doing for SD debut currently.
> 
> Live wrestling..you mean RAW and SD. They are institutions on TV at this stage. Not sure a live episode of main event or superstars would draw much interest
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh
> 
> There was ads on RAW and Smackdown for the show. The NXT brand has been mentioned on RAW and Smackdown for years, it's not like it's 3rd string show.
> 
> A higher percentage of NXT's audience were young people than RAW. Showing that a lot of its audience is probably active on social media.
Click to expand...

Funny cause there was next to no promotion on raw and smackdown according to wrestletalk so I think you are wrong when you say it had a loads of promotion as it really did not


----------



## Chan Hung

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The XL 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised they did 1.2 on the debut, I'm not sure why everyone is. If they can sustain 1 mil going forward I'll be surprised. I suspect, NXT and AEW will both hover around 600-800K for a while until one pulls away a bit
> 
> 
> 
> This. NXT didn't give casuals who might've been checking it out for the first time any reason to come back next week, I expect a massive dropp off over the next 3 weeks as people see that all NXT has to offer is indy wrestling and bad booking.
Click to expand...

I wont tune in anymore. I am really new to the product and after 20 min I changed the channel.


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



Death Rider said:


> Funny cause there was next to no promotion on raw and smackdown according to wrestletalk so I think you are wrong when you say it had a loads of promotion as it really did not


It was still promoted enough elsewhere. And there were ads on RAW and Smackdown. 

Regardless, the number is nothing special. It's about as expected. As one would expect from a show with no real stars on it.

The IWC have always overestimated the appeal of workrate-based wrestling and Meltzer's darlings. Some on here claim that Bryan was the next Cena. But when WWE crunched the numbers and their wider context, they found that he wasn't


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

1.179M .... Not bad for show full of "development" wrestlers ... huh Kenny?

Now imagine if NXT took away the "squash" match and substituted it for one of the Network hour matches. Or just had a one hour show, not a 2nd hour on the network. It confused the "new" watchers. Easily would have pulled in 1.3 or better.

Meanwhile AEW is selling tickets for $6. NXT is gonna crush them in the long run, NXT is super motivated now after those ratings and trashing by the competitors top guy. Not to mention USA Network is gonna amp up it's advertising.

As far as AEW beating them in their debut night. Probably will happen. But that will be just a gimmick. People are gonna tune in just to see the "new" product, what's the hype all about. NXT this week wasn't a gimmick. The entire WWE universe already is aware of NXT and their wrestlers. They tuned in because they enjoy the product.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> *It's indy wrestling because there were no promos, no characters besides Dream, no storylines and no motivations for anything that happened*, it's just wrestling and since 99% of the roster comes from the indies how's it any different than one of the serious indies like Evolve?.


Huh? I mean, I keep seeing you say this? "There were no storylines" over and over.

OK, the opening match, was highlighted by a rivalry that is currently going on between Io and Candice. Weeks of them feuding with each other was highlighted in this match, not to mention the match had stakes as well.

Dream vs. Roddy is a match they've been building for weeks centered around the idea of TUE holding all the gold, with Roddy going as far to burn Dream's couch, which has been a storyline happening all year.

Walter and Kushida created a new storyline on this show.

The show ended with a wild brawl caused by the chaos that Riddle and Dain have been causing for months now.

….I'm sorry, how were there no storylines? I mean were there a bunch or promos or things like that? No, but since when is that the only way to start, continue, or end a story. They did all of that with mostly in ring action, along with some squash and enhancement matches.

Will that formula work every week? Probably not, but to say there were no storylines or motivations when that clearly isn't the case is just wrong.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



TD Stinger said:


> Huh? I mean, I keep seeing you say this? "There were no storylines" over and over.
> 
> OK, the opening match, was highlighted by a rivalry that is currently going on between Io and Candice. Weeks of them feuding with each other was highlighted in this match, not to mention the match had stakes as well.
> 
> Dream vs. Roddy is a match they've been building for weeks centered around the idea of TUE holding all the gold, with Roddy going as far to burn Dream's couch, which has been a storyline happening all year.
> 
> Walter and Kushida created a new storyline on this show.
> 
> The show ended with a wild brawl caused by the chaos that Riddle and Dain have been causing for months now.
> 
> ….I'm sorry, how were there no storylines? I mean were there a bunch or promos or things like that? No, but since when is that the only way to start, continue, or end a story. They did all of that with mostly in ring action, along with some squash and enhancement matches.
> 
> Will that formula work every week? Probably not, but to say there were no storylines or motivations when that clearly isn't the case is just wrong.


You're right, I misspoke-- there are no weighty storylines with logical progression. NXT storylines are extremely simplistic, they have no intrigue and they don't ramp up, because characters don't interact except for beatdowns and there's no motivations for anything that happens.

Io turned on Candice because she couldn't beat Shayna, what? She's no closer to the women's title and she accomplished absolutely nothing. That's not a good storyline.

Roderick got a title shot and lost, so he sets the champs couch on fire to get another one. Deep storyline there, tons of build./s

Kushida is mad because Walter stole his tv time against a nobody.

Killian Dain and Matt Riddle have been brawling for 2 months and we still have no idea why Dain attacked him, that's literally the absence of a storyline. NXT ended with a big nonsensical brawl that had no context because aside from Dain and Riddle, nobody who was involved in it is currently in a feud, so why were tensions so high amongst a bunch of people that don't have any beef with each other?


NXt has one trick in it's book and that's the beatdowns but when you start the "story" off with it the only thing to do is trade beatdowns until the ppv match since NXT is allergic to promos.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You're right, I misspoke-- there are no weighty storylines with logical progression. NXT storylines are extremely simplistic, they have no intrigue and they don't ramp up, because characters don't interact except for beatdowns and there's no motivations for anything that happens.
> 
> Io turned on Candice because she couldn't beat Shayna, what? She's no closer to the women's title and she accomplished absolutely nothing. That's not a good storyline.
> 
> Roderick got a title shot and lost, so he sets the champs couch on fire to get another one. Deep storyline there, tons of build./s
> 
> Kushida is mad because Walter stole his tv time against a nobody.
> 
> Killian Dain and Matt Riddle have been brawling for 2 months and we still have no idea why Dain attacked him, that's literally the absence of a storyline. NXT ended with a big nonsensical brawl that had no context because aside from Dain and Riddle, nobody who was involved in it is currently in a feud, so why were tensions so high amongst a bunch of people that don't have any beef with each other?
> 
> 
> NXt has one trick in it's book and that's the beatdowns but when you start the "story" off with it the only thing to do is trade beatdowns until the ppv match since NXT is allergic to promos.


Look, I know you well enough to know that I'm not going to change your mind, but I can provide a counter argument.

Io turned on Candice because she couldn't beat Shayna. To me that's not looking deep enough. Io was in NXT for a long time basically just as "Kairi's friend." Kairi leaves, and now Io and Candice bond. She faces Shayna twice, both time with a friend in her corner, and she snaps because how the losses affect her.

In her mind now, she's been doing everything wrong and she wants to get rid of the dead weight because now she needs no friends. So now she unleashes a new side of herself and has seemingly found her way. But in doing all of this, she created an enemy out of Candice, who slid her way into a Women's Title match because of Io's actions.

You say "well Io is no closer to getting the title." Right, and it's because of the chain reaction her heel turn caused with Candice. She became who she wanted, but made a new enemy in the process. To me that that is an interesting story.

Roderick was in a 3 Way match where he didn't get pinned, the same match that was 1 on 1 until Dunne arrived. So he fought for another title match, and now there's even more pressure on him as his TUE brothers now all have gold and he doesn't, so he goes as far to burn Dream's couch that he used in multiple promos.

I mean you're a Dream fan, right? The guy once had the feud of the year by trying to get Aleister Black to say his name. So for Roddy to destroy Dream's personal property, yes, I do believe that enhanced the story. And even if you don't believe that, how is this any worse than a story I've heard you praise that involves forklifts and hit and runs?

Kushida was upset that Walter took out his opponent? Yeah, he should. It was a big night, Kushida was set to have a match, but he never even got that opportunity because Walter took it away from him. And in kayfabe it stopped Kushida from winning the winner's paycheck, something that has been highlighted more and more on WWE TV recently.

So you shrug that off as not a big deal, but why wouldn't Kushida see it as a big deal?

The one thing I will agree with you on is the Riddle vs. Dain feud. We never got a great explanation to why Dain attacked Riddle. And yes, the brawl felt forced. But at the same time, there's nothing wrong with a wild and fun brawl. Chaos for the sake of chaos, used in moderation, can be fun.

So yeah, safe to say we disagree. Like I said, in ring action can be just as great of a medium to tell stories as promos are. And for this week, I think NXT did a good job for the most part.


----------



## Soul_Body

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



RubberbandGoat said:


> I think AEW will beat them every week. You guys underestimate their interest


Honestly the first show of AEW might just top NXT's rating.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

We will see in 2 weeks but it's a weird feeling because if AEW does better than NXT it will not be a big surprise and if AEW does not better than NXT it will also not be a big surprise.


----------



## Seafort

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



Soul_Body said:


> Honestly the first show of AEW might just top NXT's rating.


The first show of AEW will get 1.7M. It will be a shocking success, but AEW will be unable to sustain it and come back to earth in the coming weeks.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



RubberbandGoat said:


> I think AEW will beat them every week. You guys underestimate their interest


AEW's first few shows will pull in good numbers, the issue for AEW will be sustaining their ratings and with the roster they have now good luck.


----------



## The Wood

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great number and they introduced some great acts. They built to plenty. On USA they established a contender and a Women’s Title match, an interesting act in Cameron Grimes and did a title change and presented a villainous unit that holds all the gold.
> 
> On the Network they set up WALTER vs. KUSHIDA, Lio Rush challenging for the Cruiserweight Title and basically did the Tupelo Concession Stand Brawl. How the fuck is that indy? There were no jokes, no silly gimmicks (maybe some underdeveloped ones), a variety of matches and lots of people I want to see more of. Especially fucking WALTER, Matt Riddle and Velveteen Dream.
> 
> If the numbers are lower next week, it will be sad and proof that they didn’t really hit a nerve like I thought they would, but I expect them to be slightly up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's indy wrestling because there were no promos, no characters besides Dream, no storylines and no motivations for anything that happened, it's just wrestling and since 99% of the roster comes from the indies how's it any different than one of the serious indies like Evolve?
> 
> If you were a casual watching NXT for the first time did you get to know anybody on the show? We learned that the ring is sacred for Walter and Imperium and that was about it. Did you see the AOP vignettes this week? They spent 1 minute of tv time and told who they are, what they've done, why they've been gone and what they plan on doing, if you haven't been watching NXT you don't know that stuff about literally anybody on the show. How are new viewers supposed to get invested in anybody? It's not like anybody in NXT has an amazing look, presence and charisma that will immediately capture somebody's interest.
Click to expand...

I haven’t watched NXT in a long time, and I haven’t been able to invest since it became evident that anyone I care about will be destroyed by the main roster, so I was unfamiliar with a lot. 

* Io Shirai is the best women’s wrestler in the world. She didn’t win tonight, but she looks cool as fuck and I believe that she is closing in on the title 

* Bianca Belair is a cocky athletic genius with big paws and basically beats herself. This was my first time seeing her.

* Mia Yim. Meh. I know she’s a veteran chasing the title that recently lost. She was there to lose.

* Candice LeRae has been married to Johnny Gargano for three years and is the firecracker of the division that is getting a title shot in two weeks. 

* Shayna Baszler is the cocky champ of 300+ days that has an entourage. 

I got introduced to 7 women in the opening segment. All of them were given more than “she’s a dentist” or “she smiles.” They had a better match than any AEW women’s match. I see a match coming out of it and have an interest in Io, Candice, Bianca and Shayna. I want to see what they do next. That’s a hook. 

That was the first match. 

Cameron Grimes is an eccentric southern chap. It looked interesting to me, and I have never cared for Trevor Lee before. He beat an enhancement dude in Sean Maluta, who I remember from the CWC, with one move because he’s apparently a dangerous dude. Everything on AEW goes so long. This went quick. I liked it.

Second match makes me want to see what happens next with Grimes. 

Velveteen Dream is amazing. That can just stand alone.

I feel The Undisputed Era is pretty white bread. This is the best I’ve ever seen Roderick Strong look. As a gimmick, I’ll admit I don’t really know what they are about. But as a pack, they clearly have the place on lockdown. That’s gimmick enough. They’re nowhere near the level, don’t get me wrong, but what was Tully’s gimmick with the Horsemen? He was just a guy wearing suits who wrestled really well and was a reason. Well, UE have t-shirts. 

This didn’t insult my intelligence by having people pretending to be something they’re not. Every presentation made sense and sucked me in, to the point where I’m *inherently* interested. I don’t need a stupid bullshit hook like “Who the baby daddy?” to make me come back. These people exist in a time and place, and I want to see what they do next.


----------



## Fearless Viper

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*

I expect AEW to do 2M views. :brock


----------



## KrysRaw1

when AEW airs so long 1 million NXT...iNXT...itll drop to 400,000-500,000


----------



## Blisstory

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Both shows are aimed towards the typical same kind of fan base. AEW may likely get slightly better ratings because most people will watch it live and then go to the network to watch NXT later on (gotta save DVR space). However once you add in the DVR/Network views to the live rating compared to AEW, I feel NXT will be significantly ahead in ratings once the "new" wears off of AEW.


----------



## The Wood

Blisstory said:


> Both shows are aimed towards the typical same kind of fan base. AEW may likely get slightly better ratings because most people will watch it live and then go to the network to watch NXT later on (gotta save DVR space). However once you add in the DVR/Network views to the live rating compared to AEW, I feel NXT will be significantly ahead in ratings once the "new" wears off of AEW.


Bingo. AEW will likely win a few weeks, but it will trend downwards pretty steadily.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Wood said:


> Blisstory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both shows are aimed towards the typical same kind of fan base. AEW may likely get slightly better ratings because most people will watch it live and then go to the network to watch NXT later on (gotta save DVR space). However once you add in the DVR/Network views to the live rating compared to AEW, I feel NXT will be significantly ahead in ratings once the "new" wears off of AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. AEW will likely win a few weeks, but it will trend downwards pretty steadily.
Click to expand...

Very doubtful. Moxley MJF Jericho Cody Kenny and the Bucks plus the tag divison will keep AEW afloat over NXT easily. Unless u start putting main WWE guys on NXT...ie HHH etc. In the end it's still WWE driven. AEW will also keep the smart fans who want to support an alternative


----------



## The Wood

Chan Hung said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blisstory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both shows are aimed towards the typical same kind of fan base. AEW may likely get slightly better ratings because most people will watch it live and then go to the network to watch NXT later on (gotta save DVR space). However once you add in the DVR/Network views to the live rating compared to AEW, I feel NXT will be significantly ahead in ratings once the "new" wears off of AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. AEW will likely win a few weeks, but it will trend downwards pretty steadily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very doubtful. Moxley MJF Jericho Cody Kenny and the Bucks plus the tag divison will keep AEW afloat over NXT easily. Unless u start putting main WWE guys on NXT...ie HHH etc. In the end it's still WWE driven. AEW will also keep the smart fans who want to support an alternative
Click to expand...

I think NXT is subverting the idea of star power by focusing on NXT-exclusive acts. Are Mox, Jericho or Cody really such big stars that Triple H will feel the need to counterprogram them? 

Like, if AEW didn’t have those guys but another three. Let’s go with Rollins, Ziggler and Rusev. Is Triple H putting Ambrose, Jericho and Cody on NXT to battle them? Trips could get main roster guys if he needed them. I don’t think he does.

I think people are overestimating the drawing power of these stars. They might spark interest and it is great to have them, but they’re not the sort of stars that are going to sustain eyeballs for years because of their innate main event appeal, lol. I mean, they didn’t in WWE.

There will be interest, but new stars will need to be created on both sides and then it will be an even playing field. Triple H can start bringing in Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, Samoa Joe and AJ Styles for matches/programs when he’s established NXT’s identity as a promotion.


----------



## Cataclysm

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

NXT put on a great card plus it is propped up by WWE. AEW's debut by all accounts should have more hype, but I could see a world where NXT's ratings beat that of AEW. In anycase I'm willing to wager both will struggle to maintain 1 million viewers going forward.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S. JUST THE NUMBERS.*



Mango13 said:


> AEW's first few shows will pull in good numbers, the issue for AEW will be sustaining their ratings and with the roster they have now good luck.


This seems like a very realistic take for sure. 

I do feel most people will tune in out of curiosity at first and then some will give it a few watches to see if it's for them, then in about a month or so the drop off will happen. And there WILL be a drop off. What AEW need is that steady line of viewers. What they don;t want is for every week to be lower than the last.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Triple H has very cleverly given this a soft launch. I see him criticized for not promoting it harder and not taking it out of Full Sail, but he is really working at re-cultivating that "underground" feeling, and like it's wrestling's best kept secret. He wants people to discover it on their own over time. He also set a baseline for what WWE produced third-tier programming can achieve, which is going to be useful the next time they want to get something on the air. He's really trying to set this up autonomously outside the WWE machine. 

NXT is actually in a position to _gain_ viewers, because you can always prop it up and hot-shot it later. You can always bring in a top star or start promoting it on Raw and SmackDown harder. But even without those tricks, the word of mouth factor could see more and more people arrive to the party. AEW is going to start bigger, but then likely get smaller. The trends going in other directions is going to create the idea, whether or not it is accurate, that NXT is taking AEW's fans. I mean, it could be the case, but it could also be that those two trends are independent of each other. 

It's quite brilliant, actually.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

*Viewership & Demo ( 9/25/19 Vs 9/18/19 ):
1.006M Vs 1.179M ( - 0.173M / - 14.67% )
0.320D Vs 0.430D

Note: NXT is 8th by demo & 31st by viewership.*










*Note: NXT ( 9/18/19 ) was 4th by demo & 19th by viewership.*


----------



## sara sad

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Is that good?


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

50+ highest demo and a 25% drop


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



sara sad said:


> Is that good?


Well if NXT does the same number next week it will be really good because it will be the Numbers for the 2 hours.
Here it's just the rating for the first hour.

Now the question is, Will the 2nd hour increase or decrease the rating ?


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177324742531014656


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Yeah, those numbers are going to drop to 700-800k with a second hr and AEW.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

_Huh, who would've thought that no characters and no promos might turn away some of those new viewers that tuned in? Nostradamus couldn't have predicted that viewers wouldn't get immediately attached to bland guys that they know nothing about._

I expect it'll be down to 870K by next week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

What was in this slot prior? And was the ratings worse?

It won’t be long until Vince brings out the ‘big stars’ - then I wonder what is going to happen on Fridays

Can the world take 3 days a week of Roman?


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

When will people learn that "workrate" alone rarely draws.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ratings will drop under 1 mil next week. WWE will likely change course and throw in some main roster talent not used unless they are okay with failing ratings. Problem is no stars, hardly any good mic work their first show was a letdown and kept no casuals. They should have tried to appeal to masses not their niche few. Least Jericho alone is more known than all of NXT. True.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

You can't expect to only show wrestlers that the casuals do not know and not have any storylines or promos developed and expect to retain ratings especially when the rival does have recognizable names and is actually building storylines 

800k next week is my prediction for nxt


----------



## Chan Hung

AverageJoe9 said:


> You can't expect to only show wrestlers that the casuals do not know and not have any storylines or promos developed and expect to retain ratings especially when the rival does have recognizable names and is actually building storylines
> 
> 800k next week is my prediction for nxt


I agree. I'm expecting 700-800,000 next week.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Yet people last week were like “wow! No way AEW can beat that” yet it drops a ton from last week.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

I know after watching Lee and Djakovic flop around like idiots I turned it off. Stop insulting my intelligence.


----------



## bradatar

RainmakerV2 said:


> I know after watching Lee and Djakovic flop around like idiots I turned it off. Stop insulting my intelligence.




I swear to god I did the same thing. I knew I wasn’t getting any more big time fights lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *Viewership & Demo ( 9/25/19 Vs 9/18/19 ):
> 1.006M Vs 1.179M ( - 0.173M / - 14.67% )
> 0.320D Vs 0.430D
> 
> Note: NXT is 8th by demo & 31st by viewership.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: NXT ( 9/18/19 ) was 4th by demo & 19th by viewership.*




Non related but no sunny in Philadelphia in the top shows on FX? I’m curious what I did against South Park and horror story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seafort

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

It will be interesting when viewership drops to between 500K and 650K, does WWE course correct and realize that:

1) A promotion that features a dimly lit, smallish arena with just generic everymen engaging in lengthy matches is not going to attract anything outside of a niche audience, and is not the counter to AEW
2) That turning RAW and Smackdown into NXT is not the future
3) That making NXT equivalent to RAW and Smackdown - up to and including having Adam Cole wrestling Johnny Gargano in the main event of WrestleMania is not the best possible course


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

It's funny that NXT dropped so much in the demo but retained their 50+ year old crowd, NXT is supposed to be the hot brand for cool, young people, aren't younger wrestling fans supposed to appreciate pure in-ring content more?


----------



## Seafort

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's funny that NXT dropped so much in the demo but retained their 50+ year old crowd, NXT is supposed to be the hot brand for cool, young people, aren't younger wrestling fans supposed to appreciate pure in-ring content more?


Well, if you were a fan of Verne Gagne’s AWA you would probably find NXT as your promotion reborn. HHH plays the role of retired, while the lack of lighting and no frills characters entirely mimic the American Wrestling Association.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Seafort said:


> Well, if you were a fan of Verne Gagne’s AWA you would probably find NXT as your promotion reborn. HHH plays the role of retired, while the lack of lighting and no frills characters entirely mimic the American Wrestling Association.


Now that's interesting... How many AWA guys went on to be stars/maintain their stardom in Vince's WWF?

I ask because it feels like HHH isn't trying to send Vince guys he would like, he's not developing guys as characters and promos and it feels like he's setting them up for failure. HHH is hurting the wrestlers, hurting the fans, and hurting the company by churning out tons of guys Vince won't use and if it's all in service to recreating the wrestling of his youth, then HHH really is WWE's all time greatest heel.


----------



## Seafort

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Now that's interesting... How many AWA guys went on to be stars/maintain their stardom in Vince's WWF?
> 
> I ask because it feels like HHH isn't trying to send Vince guys he would like, he's not developing guys as characters and promos and it feels like he's setting them up for failure. HHH is hurting the wrestlers, hurting the fans, and hurting the company by churning out tons of guys Vince won't use and if it's all in service to recreating the wrestling of his youth, then HHH really is WWE's all time greatest heel.


I've said this before - I don't think that Paul Levesque is the next Vince McMahon - I think he is the next Verne Gagne. I could easily be wrong, but the way NXT is set up and what it emphasizes is similar to what Verne promoted. Perhaps with a dash of early 80s Crockett Promotions thrown in to boot.

As for the look, NXT reminds me a lot of early 80s AWA and NWA. It's not something that when you run across it would serve to make it look major league to a casual viewer.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

This isn’t complicated. 

People are burnt out. The “Wwe universe” has been spread too thin. 7 hrs of programming is too much. NXT was always a niche product. Paul wanted the boutique wrestling audience and that’s what he got. He never expanded further.

Hopefully while the WWE lines are weak a concentrated effort from one promotion that wasn’t content being boutique will rise up and attack with the creative fury prowrestling fans want.

We’ll learn in the coming weeks and months if Vince McMahon’s sports entertainment has killed prowrestling in America and the numbers will never come back or if a new upstart can rise and take back the throne, reclaim the mantle of prowrestling.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

NXT is just not that interesting to most. Then there are WWE fans who for years see their favorites go to the main roster and fail (or just linger on the MR). There is a big emphasis on Women's Wrestling these days and let's be honest it is not a draw. I like some of the women but as a whole most fans are not tuning in to see them. I look for about 900k viewers for NXT next week (at least the first hour). AEW is really hard to judge I have been told that my connection in WWE is telling me they expect 500-600k viewers for AEW with a max of 750k. I think they are partaking in wishful thinking. I think they pull in 1.25M give or take a 100k.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Honestly the second hour of the first nxt on usa show would be been more effective than what they showed in the first hour.

The Imperium challenge to Kushida to find two mystery partners gives the viewer a reason to tune in next week as well as the Dain/Riddle fight being a no contest adds intrigue, and in-between that you have a promo segment between UR and Dream and set up a title match for the 10/2 show...

Then this week you have The Imperium vs Kushida and Breezango and Dain vs Riddle on tv this week with both of them having been previously built to the new fan.


It's basic fucking booking and HHH botched it, I know everyone thinks he would save wwe if he took over from Vince but with him doing basic booking errors like this can you really say that with 100% conviction?


----------



## Seafort

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



CMPunkRock316 said:


> NXT is just not that interesting to most. Then there are WWE fans who for years see their favorites go to the main roster and fail (or just linger on the MR). There is a big emphasis on Women's Wrestling these days and let's be honest it is not a draw. I like some of the women but as a whole most fans are not tuning in to see them. I look for about 900k viewers for NXT next week (at least the first hour). AEW is really hard to judge I have been told that my connection in WWE is telling me they expect 500-600k viewers for AEW with a max of 750k. I think they are partaking in wishful thinking. I think they pull in 1.25M give or take a 100k.


That connection is going to be stunned when AEW draws 1.7M in Week 1. Here's the thing:

1) AEW and NXT both share in part the same core audience. NXT can be watched later, on the Network. There is no Network for All Elite, and its a brand new program. That core audience will favor AEW

2) There is a tremendous number of lapsed wrestling fans, including fans driven away over the last few years by WWE's booking strategy. You saw them come back in for the RAW Reunion show. You saw them for the RAW 25th Anniversary show. If AEW can attract a portion of them, they'll easily exceed 1M and get closer to 2M.

However, this is a week 1 prediction. I expect that even with good booking, AEW settles into a 1.2M per week average.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



CMPunkRock316 said:


> NXT is just not that interesting to most. Then there are WWE fans who for years see their favorites go to the main roster and fail (or just linger on the MR). There is a big emphasis on Women's Wrestling these days and let's be honest it is not a draw. I like some of the women but as a whole most fans are not tuning in to see them. I look for about 900k viewers for NXT next week (at least the first hour). AEW is really hard to judge I have been told that my connection in WWE is telling me they expect 500-600k viewers for AEW with a max of 750k. I think they are partaking in wishful thinking. I think they pull in 1.25M give or take a 100k.


Why the cheap shot at women's wrestling? NXT might have created the women's revolution but it features very little women's wrestling these days.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

I'm sure the EPIC return of EPIC wrestler Johnny EMOTE Gargano will really spike the ratings :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Donnie said:


> I'm sure the EPIC return of EPIC wrestler Johnny EMOTE Gargano will really spike the ratings :lmao :lmao :lmao


You're literally the only one on here who's made that claim about (the epic) Johnny Gargano, and even that was just sarcasm :lelfold


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Is USA going to panic if they hit below 1 million viewers consistently?


----------



## Chan Hung

chronoxiong said:


> Is USA going to panic if they hit below 1 million viewers consistently?


Yes. Insert The 24 7 title lol


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

I think this drop was expected, at least for me. I still think it was a good show but splitting the hours did hurt them, but they needed to start before AEW. So lets see if the two hour thing is dropping even more viewers, or if it will increase because they have time to show people that NXT is not just about wrestling.

BTW it is really funny how all the butthard AEW marks in here making all jokes and stuff but start crying if someone says something objective in their AEW home. I will really laugh hard when they dont reach the 2m some people on this forum are calculating but stay at the same level as NXT is. Most funny thing will be seing like 1.5m watching hour 1 but only 1m will watch hour 2, because it is the same "I dont know these guys" as they say NXT is.


----------



## The Wood

Disappointing that the numbers have gone down, but no cause for worry. I hope they stay the course. It will pay out for them.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



fabi1982 said:


> I think this drop was expected, at least for me. I still think it was a good show but splitting the hours did hurt them, but they needed to start before AEW. So lets see if the two hour thing is dropping even more viewers, or if it will increase because they have time to show people that NXT is not just about wrestling.
> 
> BTW it is really funny how all the butthard AEW marks in here making all jokes and stuff but start crying if someone says something objective in their AEW home. I will really laugh hard when they dont reach the 2m some people on this forum are calculating but stay at the same level as NXT is. *Most funny thing will be seing like 1.5m watching hour 1 but only 1m will watch hour 2,* because it is the same "I dont know these guys" as they say NXT is.


First of all the majority of AEW fans Don't think they're going to do 2M.

Secondly (part in bold)the second hour of a show is always lower than the first hour.
NXT did 1M with the first hour and if the second hour was on USA, the overall rating would have been below 1M


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



rbl85 said:


> First of all the majority of AEW fans Don't think they're going to do 2M.
> 
> Secondly (part in bold)the second hour of a show is always lower than the first hour.
> NXT did 1M with the first hour and if the second hour was on USA, the overall rating would have been below 1M


Ok I correct myself, most of the people in WF 

And of course the second hour is lower, but if it is (like I pointed out) 30% lower this shows that the show wasnt anything for the 500k viewers. And as far as WWE goes (or Raw) the drop is there but not that drastic. So all I wanted to say is, that we will see next week if all the marks here praising every single bit of AEW are right, or if we can go back to objectively discussing wrestling here...

Oh who am I kidding...this is WF, so I will just shut up


----------



## Jonhern

rbl85 said:


> First of all the majority of AEW fans Don't think they're going to do 2M.
> 
> Secondly (part in bold)the second hour of a show is always lower than the first hour.
> NXT did 1M with the first hour and if the second hour was on USA, the overall rating would have been below 1M


That's not always true, sometimes the 2nd hour of raw is higher than the first. We might not even know what is going on with AEW and NXT once they both do two hours, because they likely will be listed as one 2 hour block like SDL. Raw is really the only program I know of that breaks it up per hour for the ratings, for instance the NFL doesn't break it up by each quarter.



bradatar said:


> Non related but no sunny in Philadelphia in the top shows on FX? I’m curious what I did against South Park and horror story.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sunny came in at 14th for the night.



Seafort said:


> That connection is going to be stunned when AEW draws 1.7M in Week 1. Here's the thing:
> 
> 1) AEW and NXT both share in part the same core audience. NXT can be watched later, on the Network. There is no Network for All Elite, and its a brand new program. That core audience will favor AEW
> 
> 2) There is a tremendous number of lapsed wrestling fans, including fans driven away over the last few years by WWE's booking strategy. You saw them come back in for the RAW Reunion show. You saw them for the RAW 25th Anniversary show. If AEW can attract a portion of them, they'll easily exceed 1M and get closer to 2M.
> 
> However, this is a week 1 prediction. I expect that even with good booking, AEW settles into a 1.2M per week average.


Any crossover between AEW and NXT could very well be counted for both shows in two scenarios. One is if a viewer flips back and forth, ratings are the average amount of people watching any given minute, so if someone is flipping back and forth they would be accounted for in both shows ratings, but not as much as if they had watched only one.

Two is the fact that ratings are Live plus same-day DVR viewing. So if someone watches one live, records the other and watches that one right after, then that person will be fully counted for both shows.


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Donnie said:


> I'm sure the EPIC return of EPIC wrestler Johnny EMOTE Gargano will really spike the ratings :lmao :lmao :lmao


The only thing Gargano will spike is a boner in Meltzer's underwear.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

A lot of people have turned on AEW. Wow


----------



## The Wood

Seafort makes some amazing points. I used to agree with this right up until AEW started being sillier than WWE. It’s really not doing anything to capture the lapsed fan, and I think NXT’s steady hand, over time, is just going to be the outright better programming and take the cake.



RubberbandGoat said:


> A lot of people have turned on AEW. Wow


They did it to themselves. People were fucking hyped to get some proper wrestling. Then they started doing the bad comedy (we get it, Fyre Festival was a bust), the bad gimmicks, hiring bad wrestlers and undermining its own presentation.

And they literally do this. Cody and Shawn Spears are trying to have a legitimate blood feud, and The Young Bucks come out and talk about using a gimmicked chair. Orange Cassidy is a parody of a wrestler. That is his literal gimmick. This is on the same show as they’re trying to sell you on the idea that a World Champion is being crowned. This isn’t my opinion — this is what they’ve actually outright done. 

They do the exact same shit as WWE. The Young Bucks did exactly the same thing as Stephanie McMahon does with her “heel on TV/babyface charity off it” shit. People whinge about shitty gimmicks? There are your Librarians and Dark Order. They don’t treat women seriously? They book them exactly the same (even worse). Bad comedy? I think it’s worth bringing up their awful sketches again. 

AEW wants to be WWE.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



RubberbandGoat said:


> A lot of people have turned on AEW. Wow


Not really, just one guy who thinks he's the voice of every wrestling fans.

If he don't like something then the majority can't like it.


----------



## The Wood

rbl85 said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people have turned on AEW. Wow
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, just one guy who thinks he's the voice of every wrestling fans.
> 
> If he don't like something then the majority can't like it.
Click to expand...

Nope, lots have. 40% of people who bought DON came back for AO. How are those sellouts going? And you’re allowed to like it. I’m also allowed to explain why it’s got that low retention rate.


----------



## Chan Hung

RubberbandGoat said:


> A lot of people have turned on AEW. Wow


So, with Week 2 having less ratings, does that mean people are also turning on NXT?


----------



## Krokro

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



The Wood said:


> They did it to themselves. People were fucking hyped to get some proper wrestling. Then they started doing the bad comedy (we get it, Fyre Festival was a bust), the bad gimmicks, hiring bad wrestlers and undermining its own presentation.
> 
> And they literally do this. Cody and Shawn Spears are trying to have a legitimate blood feud, and The Young Bucks come out and talk about using a gimmicked chair. Orange Cassidy is a parody of a wrestler. That is his literal gimmick. This is on the same show as they’re trying to sell you on the idea that a World Champion is being crowned. This isn’t my opinion — this is what they’ve actually outright done.
> 
> They do the exact same shit as WWE. The Young Bucks did exactly the same thing as Stephanie McMahon does with her “heel on TV/babyface charity off it” shit. People whinge about shitty gimmicks? There are your Librarians and Dark Order. They don’t treat women seriously? They book them exactly the same (even worse). Bad comedy? I think it’s worth bringing up their awful sketches again.
> 
> AEW wants to be WWE.


While I don't think it is half as dire as you're making it out to be... you're absolutely right. It should have just been NJPW in the East. RoH revived. NXT in it's prime. Instead it's like a conglomeration of shit with names nobody really recognizes. Orange Cassidy is a good sign, just because of the meme and how popular he is because of it. But... like... half their roster is full of nobodies that NEED to showcase what they can do.


----------



## GTL2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

2 weeks is way too early to start reading trends. I wouldn't say week 2's numbers are bad if they settle somewhere around there - week 1 was right at the high end of what I expected so some decrease was going to happen . 

If they continue to lose that much every week then sure that is a problem but radical moves now would look like panic (and would be)

There are things that could be done to improve it but they need to see how the current strategy is working. But yeah, Dijakovic and Lee doing flippy stuff is kinda dumb. I think they want to "surprise" you with just how agile they are but it just doesn't look right, or good enough, and there are plenty of other guys doing this. They need to add a different dimension based on using size and very occasionally use the flipz to keep them special


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



The Wood said:


> Nope, lots have. 40% of people who bought DON came back for AO. How are those sellouts going? And you’re allowed to like it. I’m also allowed to explain why it’s got that low retention rate.


For fuck sake DON did between 109.000 and 111.000

All Out did 101.000 where is your drop of 40%.


A lot of people who bought DON on PPV bought All Out on B/R live.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's funny that NXT dropped so much in the demo but retained their 50+ year old crowd, NXT is supposed to be the hot brand for cool, young people, aren't younger wrestling fans supposed to appreciate *pure in-ring content* more?



That shit niche af, also kids and teenagers doesn't even know if you are a bad wrestler or not, they probably would find more cool Braun than Adam Cole.


----------



## The Wood

Chan Hung said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people have turned on AEW. Wow
> 
> 
> 
> So, with Week 2 having less ratings, does that mean people are also turning on NXT?
Click to expand...

I think most expected the ratings to go down week two. Things are often hotter out the gate. A downward trend will be bad news, but a hot showing over the next few weeks and building good faith can pay off. Being down _slightly_ is nothing to worry about.



rbl85 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, lots have. 40% of people who bought DON came back for AO. How are those sellouts going? And you’re allowed to like it. I’m also allowed to explain why it’s got that low retention rate.
> 
> 
> 
> For fuck sake DON did between 109.000 and 111.000
> 
> All Out did 101.000 where is your drop of 40%.
> 
> 
> A lot of people who bought DON on PPV bought All Out on B/R live.
Click to expand...

I’m talking domestically. DON did 71k, with 39k on PPV and the rest on BRL. 29k bought AO via PPV, and we know that it was roughly split again, with the total number of buys being less than DON. Being generous, if you multiply 29k by two, then add 11%, the number things ended up going up by before, then you get about 64.5k. We also know that 46% of people who ordered AO domestically were repeat customers. That means about 13.5k PPV customers were repeat buyers. That’s 34.2% of people on traditional PPV. It’s actually likely lower than 40%.

More people watched on BRL? Okay. Let’s assume it was 64.5k (not a fixed number, but it’s not a bad estimate considering the international number and we know it’s down). That means 45% ordered via tradition PPV, as opposed to streaming. Wow! Streaming is up! It only made up 45% of buys last time! Except that’s 35.5k, which _is_ up, and means about 16.5k of those are repeat customers. That’s 29.5k total repeat customers. That’s a max of 41.5% from DON.


----------



## validreasoning

chronoxiong said:


> Is USA going to panic if they hit below 1 million viewers consistently?


Why would USA panic. NXT is dirt cheap programming that will likely average 0.3-0.4 in 18-49 which their extremely expensive programming probably won't match over 10-15 week series runs.


----------



## Seafort

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

I would find it fascinating if the numbers went in the opposite direction. What if a year from now, NXT is pulling in 2.1 - 2.3M viewers? What would that mean for RAW and Smackdown? Would WWE transform them into NXT clones, drastically changing production values and scaling back the traditional "entertainment" aspect of main-roster WWE?


----------



## validreasoning

Seafort said:


> I would find it fascinating if the numbers went in the opposite direction. What if a year from now, NXT is pulling in 2.1 - 2.3M viewers? What would that mean for RAW and Smackdown? Would WWE transform them into NXT clones, drastically changing production values and scaling back the traditional "entertainment" aspect of main-roster WWE?


Regardless what happens NXT and AEW will have huge influence on Raw and SD direction over next 2 years just like ECW had on Nitro and Raw programming post 96


----------



## The Wood

Seafort said:


> I would find it fascinating if the numbers went in the opposite direction. What if a year from now, NXT is pulling in 2.1 - 2.3M viewers? What would that mean for RAW and Smackdown? Would WWE transform them into NXT clones, drastically changing production values and scaling back the traditional "entertainment" aspect of main-roster WWE?


I think it’s possible Vince would be pleased with this, and would see it as a sign that Triple H can handle more control. I mean, the stereotype of Vince is that he would sabotage it and there would be a WWE vs. NXT/Vince McMahon vs. Triple H competition. Something like that could be more interesting than NXT vs. AEW. But I think Vince knows he has to move on at some point.


----------



## Claro De Luna

RubberbandGoat said:


> A lot of people have turned on AEW. Wow


After last night they are all back on board. AEW have redeemed themselves.

Judging by the level of online interest and preliminary data coming in from Meltzer it now seems more like a lot of people have turned on NXT.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Yes ratings matter, but regardless of what happens this week NXT was the better product. It just was. They will fine in the long run. All this being said it wouldn't shock me or anyone else AEW gets a higher rating than NXT this week.

AEW is a gimmick. Nothing unique, everything from their debut they stole from WWE/WCW. NXT is unique. AND their fan base and crowd is top notch. Nobody comes close. They are well educated in wrestling, they get it. And it's diverse as hell. Young, old, male female. AEW is a sausage fest filled crowd who got free tickets and discount beer. Just like Nitro used to do. They don't even know why they are there.

That opening match Cody vs panda head got a zero BEYOND Cody's initial entrance. And Cody is not only part owner and creator he's the face of the company. And panda head, he's supposed to be the best in world. (Tony's keeps telling everyone they have the best in world wrestlers) LOL Now compare that with Cole vs Riddle. They killed it out there. Just flat out wrestled the competition in the mirror time slot. Neither one claiming to be the best in world. Just killed it.

NXT crowds are super loyal and are more interested in the wrestling rather than being more interested in saying you went to an event.

P.S. - Please , please , please, I hope the green shirt guy officially switches allegiance. He's yours now.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Zappers said:


> Yes ratings matter, but regardless of what happens this week NXT was the better product. It just was. They will fine in the long run. All this being said it wouldn't shock me or anyone else AEW gets a higher rating than NXT this week.
> 
> AEW is a gimmick. Nothing unique, everything from their debut they stole from WWE/WCW. NXT is unique. AND their fan base and crowd is top notch. Nobody comes close. They are well educated in wrestling, they get it. And it's diverse as hell. Young, old, male female. AEW is a sausage fest filled crowd who got free tickets and discount beer. Just like Nitro used to do. They don't even know why they are there.
> 
> That opening match Cody vs panda head got a zero BEYOND Cody's initial entrance. And Cody is not only part owner and creator he's the face of the company. And panda head, he's supposed to be the best in world. (Tony's keeps telling everyone they have the best in world wrestlers) LOL Now compare that with Cole vs Riddle. They killed it out there. Just flat out wrestled the competition in the mirror time slot. Neither one claiming to be the best in world. Just killed it.
> 
> NXT crowds are super loyal and are more interested in the wrestling rather than being more interested in saying you went to an event.
> 
> P.S. - Please , please , please, I hope the green shirt guy officially switches allegiance. He's yours now.


Lmao lots of silliness here. NXT had to put on a usual main event on the first match ,..they couldnt hold their jizz til the end and still AEW squashed them in ratings. Hows that feel when the WWE machine who's been around for 10 plus years with no competition loses to a company with one official day live on the same day. Lets be honest NXT belongs on the network with their crowds of 50. 
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

If it's true and NXT did a .5 (rating) , that means they went up from last week (.3) and topped their debut two weeks ago.(.4)


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

*W-W:*
*0.891M [28th] [ - 0.115M | - 11.43% ]
0.320D [10th] [ +|- 0.00% | +|- 0.00% ]

NXT | AEW:
0.891M | 1.409M [ - 0.518M | - 36.76% ]
0.320D / 0.680D [ - 0.360D | - 52.94% ]

AEW + NXT: 2.300M | 1.000D*


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

This is like when a summer blockbuster makes a billion dollars and then the Academy Award goes to the better well deserved film.


----------



## cmiller4642

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

This is good for AEW but probably doesn't matter to the WWE because even if USA decides to take NXT off they can always put it back on the Network (although I doubt they will anytime soon) 

The real focus on the WWE is going to be Smackdown. It's the main show. If AEW starts drawing 5 point ratings and Smackdown doesn't do anything on Fox then they'll start to panic.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> _Huh, who would've thought that no characters and no promos might turn away some of those new viewers that tuned in? Nostradamus couldn't have predicted that viewers wouldn't get immediately attached to bland guys that they know nothing about._
> 
> I expect it'll be down to 870K by next week.


Damn, I was pretty close, only 21K off. It's good that they finally put some fucking promos on the show, gotta give the people who are still watching a way to connect to these jabronis. I think next week's drop won't be that bad. I'll say 820K.


----------



## rexmundi

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Their demo has gone from .43 to .32 to .32 again. The total viewer is dropping weekly. I wonder where their basement is, where the diehards will tune in no matter what.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

This is not the week to be judging anything by ratings. The curiosity factor for AEW is off the charts and will be for what I’d say is maybe the next month. I’m interested in seeing how AEW handles putting out an exciting 2 hour live show every week. I assume the energy in January will not be at the current levels. Same goes for NXT. They aren’t going to have a show of that high a caliber every week.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

RIP NXT as we knew it :mj2


----------



## Jedah

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Go on Hunter. Keep the title on Shayna. Keep going to the well with Undisputed. Keep repeating the same shit over and over. Keep doing generic stories and masturbatory finisher kickout fests. Let's see how well it works now that real competition is here.

How fast have the ratings declined week on week?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

I'll just copy what I said in the other ratings thread:



> Well, that is impressive. Not so much that they beat NXT, but that they did so that by that wide of a margin. Whether that's hype for AEW, curiosity for something new, disinterest in NXT, or a combination of all of it, I don't know.
> 
> But still, a huge win for AEW, NXT or no NXT. Now obviously the question is what happens next. Is 1.4 their floor or their ceiling. That is what I'm interested in seeing what happens next.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

That statistics really show that both shows have completely different audiences. These aren't bad ratings for either show. I preferred NXT personally but I imagine a lot wanted to watch AEW live. It was nice to see WWE go out and congratulate AEW as well for their premiere, props to them for that.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

NXT even though its pitched to a younger audience has the problem that the main shows for WWE spent the last 3 years running the under-40 audience away with pitchforks and torches. WWE as a brand lost close to half of their under-40s in the past 3 years. So there's such a small well of young people already watching RAW and Smackdown to translate that to watching NXT. So I'm sure a lot of the younger people watching WWE watched NXT and they had big conversion numbers or crossover numbers or whatever you want to talk about it, but a large percentage of a small number is going to be just that, a small number. NXT is going to have to find a way to get the under-40s and they are in direct competition against a similar brand of wrestling that already more than doubled them in the 18-49 age demo. Its going to be tough for NXT to get to a million again and build from it. WWE just doesn't know how to get the younger people into the shows anymore.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> Yes ratings matter, but regardless of what happens this week NXT was the better product. It just was. They will fine in the long run. All this being said it wouldn't shock me or anyone else AEW gets a higher rating than NXT this week.
> 
> AEW is a gimmick. Nothing unique, everything from their debut they stole from WWE/WCW. NXT is unique. AND their fan base and crowd is top notch. Nobody comes close. They are well educated in wrestling, they get it. And it's diverse as hell. Young, old, male female. AEW is a sausage fest filled crowd who got free tickets and discount beer. Just like Nitro used to do. They don't even know why they are there.
> 
> That opening match Cody vs panda head got a zero BEYOND Cody's initial entrance. And Cody is not only part owner and creator he's the face of the company. And panda head, he's supposed to be the best in world. (Tony's keeps telling everyone they have the best in world wrestlers) LOL Now compare that with Cole vs Riddle. They killed it out there. Just flat out wrestled the competition in the mirror time slot. Neither one claiming to be the best in world. Just killed it.
> 
> NXT crowds are super loyal and are more interested in the wrestling rather than being more interested in saying you went to an event.
> 
> P.S. - Please , please , please, I hope the green shirt guy officially switches allegiance. He's yours now.


Just because Alexa is in WWE, doesn't mean WWE is the best promotion.


----------



## El Grappleador

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

These ratings get worse. Is just my imagination or NXT became so stale nowadays?


----------



## Toughest SOB

El Grappleador said:


> These ratings get worse. Is just my imagination or NXT became so stale nowadays?


It’s your imagination


----------



## Chan Hung

Thing is for the younger viewers NXT isnt doing so hot. AEW looks modern, their Road Tos are amazing..BTE is catering to fans on a personal level..AEW seems authentic and sadly NXT is trying but they fuck the intelligence from younger fans each time. The solution is not to bring in main roster guys vs AEW...they have a bigger problem.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



El Grappleador said:


> These ratings get worse. Is just my imagination or NXT became so stale nowadays?





Toughest SOB said:


> It’s your imagination


It's really not his imagination, NXT has been stale for a long time.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

It's real simple. Both shows have a different goal. AEW in their mind is trying to beat and take down WWE. Why they think by beating out NXT, WWE's minor league division will accomplish taking out the main company is beyond me.

AEW debut was no different then any of the PPV's they put on. NXT this week was a normal show with the extended 2 hours. Wow, big deal they had a championship match. People claiming they put on a Takeover show is off based. Apparently these people never seen a NXT PPV. NXT is a tiny organization, barely a 1,500 attendance arena. It's close, it's a personal setting. Which allows the crowd to feel like they are part of the action, which in turn they become more educated in wrestling. Every audience member can see, hear, and sense everything these wrestlers are doing .. nothing is lost. It's unique. AEW is not unique. It's nothing we hadn't seen before from WWE, WCW, TNA, etc... Both shows did well in the ratings/numbers according to their "lane" and their audience.

P.S. - What's with the OMG on Jack Swagger showing up in AEW? Isn't he the same guy that nobody liked while he was in WWE. There's thread & forums destroying the guy. Even laughing when the idea of TNA signing him long time ago. Yet now for whatever reason he's in AEW, it's awesome. Come on, stop it. You either like him or you don't. (fyi, I have no problem with the guy, I like him)


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> It's real simple. Both shows have a different goal. *AEW in their mind is trying to beat and take down WWE*. Why they think by beating out NXT, WWE's minor league division will accomplish taking out the main company is beyond me.
> 
> AEW debut was no different then any of the PPV's they put on. NXT this week was a normal show with the extended 2 hours. Wow, big deal they had a championship match. People claiming they put on a Takeover show is off based. Apparently these people never seen a NXT PPV. NXT is a tiny organization, barely a 1,500 attendance arena. It's close, it's a personal setting. Which allows the crowd to feel like they are part of the action, which in turn they become more educated in wrestling. Every audience member can see, hear, and sense everything these wrestlers are doing .. nothing is lost. It's unique. AEW is not unique. It's nothing we hadn't seen before from WWE, WCW, TNA, etc... Both shows did well in the ratings/numbers according to their "lane" and their audience.
> 
> P.S. - What's with the OMG on Jack Swagger showing up in AEW? Isn't he the same guy that nobody liked while he was in WWE. There's thread & forums destroying the guy. Even laughing when the idea of TNA signing him long time ago. Yet now for whatever reason he's in AEW, it's awesome. Come on, stop it. You either like him or you don't. (fyi, I have no problem with the guy, I like him)



Oh really ?

I'm sorry but that's not the case.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



rbl85 said:


> Oh really ?
> 
> I'm sorry but that's not the case.


Then don't have the top people on the roster and the owner show passive aggressive behavior at WWE for several months. We see what they are doing, they are very transparent.


----------



## Death Rider

If you honestly don't think that show was a mini takeover I don't know what to tell you. Please find any other non takeover nxt show that had 3 titles on the line in one night. It was a mini takeover. Saying otherwise is sheer delusion


----------



## Kishido

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

I dunno what's they have expected

NXT is cool and all but it's the 3rd fiddle and it was against a fresh new show with a lot of hype 

So it was expected


----------



## Bosnian21

Zappers said:


> It's real simple. Both shows have a different goal. AEW in their mind is trying to beat and take down WWE. Why they think by beating out NXT, WWE's minor league division will accomplish taking out the main company is beyond me.
> 
> AEW debut was no different then any of the PPV's they put on. NXT this week was a normal show with the extended 2 hours. Wow, big deal they had a championship match. People claiming they put on a Takeover show is off based. Apparently these people never seen a NXT PPV. NXT is a tiny organization, barely a 1,500 attendance arena. It's close, it's a personal setting. Which allows the crowd to feel like they are part of the action, which in turn they become more educated in wrestling. Every audience member can see, hear, and sense everything these wrestlers are doing .. nothing is lost. It's unique. AEW is not unique. It's nothing we hadn't seen before from WWE, WCW, TNA, etc... Both shows did well in the ratings/numbers according to their "lane" and their audience.
> 
> P.S. - What's with the OMG on Jack Swagger showing up in AEW? Isn't he the same guy that nobody liked while he was in WWE. There's thread & forums destroying the guy. Even laughing when the idea of TNA signing him long time ago. Yet now for whatever reason he's in AEW, it's awesome. Come on, stop it. You either like him or you don't. (fyi, I have no problem with the guy, I like him)


Dude, relax. You’re panicking so hard. Just watch NXT and forget about AEW if you hate the product. Just enjoy your favorite show and forget the ratings. Don’t force yourself to worry about things you can’t control.


----------



## GTL2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

I wouldn't be too worried if i were nxt. Numbers are at the high end of what i thought would happen still. Aew will not be the new hip thing forever ( like nxt) . Aew numbers are higher than i expected as well. Congrats


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



rbl85 said:


> Not really, just one guy who thinks he's the voice of every wrestling fans.
> 
> If he don't like something then the majority can't like it.


Right. I like AEW more since they debuted and my wife which begrudgingly watches WWE with me was actually into watching AEW.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Thank God for aew cause the wwe , as HIAC proved once again, has completely lost the plot.


----------



## Chan Hung

Curious to see what the ratings are this week


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*










*W-W:
0.790M [33rd] [ - 0.101M | - 11.34%]
0.220D [27th] [ -0.100D | - 31.25% ]

NXT | AEW:
0.790M | 1.018M [ - 0.228M | - 22.40% ]
0.220D | 0.460D [ - 0.240D | - 52.17% ]

W-W | NXT + AEW:
1.808M [ - 0.492M | - 21.39% ]
0.680D [ - 0.320D | - 32.00% ]*


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Horrible numbers and down in every demo except 50+
AEW lost 400,000 viewers and still doubled them in every under 50 demo.
Both of these shows will go sub-1 million and never sniff it again until baseball playoffs are done, best case scenario. 










They are doing .15 in 18-34 and the average age of an NXT viewer is already 55!


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

So AEW lost more viewers in one week on TNT, than NXT has in 4 weeks since their debut on USA.

:duck


----------



## Chan Hung

Zappers said:


> So AEW lost more viewers in one week on TNT, than NXT has in 4 weeks since their debut on USA.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/hyMUuZy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Duck" class="inlineimg" />


Yep thats bad. But they also never jumped to NXT it looks like.


----------



## LongPig666

Zappers said:


> So AEW lost more viewers in one week on TNT, than NXT has in 4 weeks since their debut on USA.
> 
> :duck


Spurious conclusion.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> So AEW lost more viewers in one week on TNT, than NXT has in 4 weeks since their debut on USA.
> 
> :duck


Funny how you ignored the best part.


> Still doubled them in every under 50 demo.



:LOL


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

NXT's audience is mostly 50 year old loners who watch anything that WWE puts on TV.

It has little potential for growth. It has nothing to attract the wider audience.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> So AEW lost more viewers in one week on TNT, than NXT has in 4 weeks since their debut on USA.
> 
> :duck


And still slayed that ass.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

When the hell do they add the NXT episode on the network? i thought it was the next day but its still not on there.


----------



## Jazminator

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



SAMCRO said:


> When the hell do they add the NXT episode on the network? i thought it was the next day but its still not on there.


Sadly, I'm guessing it'll be up in a month or so. Just like they don't upload Raw or Smackdown until way later. That's too bad because NXT was one of the main reasons I subscribed to the Network.

Hopefully, I am wrong.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Jazminator said:


> Sadly, I'm guessing it'll be up in a month or so. Just like they don't upload Raw or Smackdown until way later. That's too bad because NXT was one of the main reasons I subscribed to the Network.
> 
> Hopefully, I am wrong.


They have the 1st live episode from USA on there, so going by that it seems as though they're gonna keep adding the latest NXT episodes on there i just don't know when.

I tried watching the episode on some other sites and the audio is out of sync on them.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

It appears that Team Body was right all along, workrate doesn't draw.

HHH needs to try something new, maybe try pushing some people with charisma, try having promo battles, stop showing that generic bum Cameron Grimes in the first hour. They need to figure it out quick because once they drop below 600K Vince and Seth are going to be at Full Sail every week.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



TheLooseCanon said:


> And still slayed that ass.


But I’m thinking they’re not just in this to beat NXT. Like if their numbers keep going down TNT is not going to be happy just because they’re beating NXT.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It appears that Team Body was right all along, workrate doesn't draw.
> 
> HHH needs to try something new, maybe try pushing some people with charisma, try having promo battles, stop showing that generic bum Cameron Grimes in the first hour. They need to figure it out quick because once they drop below 600K Vince and Seth are going to be at Full Sail every week.


Cole is so damn charismatic he and UE should be starting every show with an in ring promo. I know the marks like to get right into the action but the casuals prefer a nice promo to start the show and tease some action.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



MEMS said:


> But I’m thinking they’re not just in this to beat NXT. Like if their numbers keep going down TNT is not going to be happy just because they’re beating NXT.


It's week 2. My focus would be on being the #1 wrestling show on Wednesdays, which they instantly became.

6 months from now, hell even a year from now, if you want to takeover, go ahead.

But no one should expect a company that is trying to build no name guys like MJF and Cassidy into household names that are on par with a Mox or Jericho are going to beat WWE instantly, even if all that WWE has today is the 'name'.

As for the original poster trying to laugh at AEW's drop by comparing it to NXT's first 2 weeks. NXT had no competition their first 2 weeks, and still dropped. What should be more alarming to you is that the show you are bashing for it's drop, has taken over the one you are trying to prop up.


----------



## Chan Hung

NXT started over 1 mil..little more and now in high 700,000 digits. Each week less..what's the point theyll wait until they push the panic button? AEW numbers also went down of course too.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

AEW was also on TruTV and got a little over 100k and puts them over 1.1K. 

Sad because both AEW and NXT are much better watches than Raw or SD I wish they weren't going head-to-head honestly.

Baseball games drew away fans from both shows IMHO. I look for both shows to stay even next week. Actually I expect a slight increase from AEW.


----------



## GTL2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

AEW was always going to drop a lot of viewers. NXT's numbers aren't bad in themselves but the rate of decline shows little sign of slowing and that will be noticed.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> So AEW lost more viewers in one week on TNT, than NXT has in 4 weeks since their debut on USA.
> 
> :duck


I knew someone would use this bit of spin doctoring

Their numbers are still higher either way, so it's a moot point


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> I knew someone would use this bit of spin doctoring
> 
> Their numbers are still higher either way, so it's a moot point


What's the spin? AEW lost more viewers in one week than NXT did over 4 weeks. AEW lost almost a third of their viewers in one week. The viewership gap between the two shrunk by more than half in one week.

AEW is an uber hyped new show with a ton of advertising, bigger production values, huge arenas, bigger paychecks than WWE's main roster. And according to the owner, co owners, and fanbase has the best wrestlers in world, nobody comes close.

NXT is a minor league sub division of WWE over 6 years old. Playing in front of crowds of 1,500 max weekly.

It's not really a moot point. It's something of concern for AEW/TNT. And NXT is not immune to it either. They lost viewers over the weeks too.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> What's the spin? AEW lost more viewers in one week than NXT did over 4 weeks. AEW lost almost a third of their viewers in one week. The viewership gap between the two shrunk by more than half in one week.
> 
> AEW is an uber hyped new show with a ton of advertising, bigger production values, huge arenas, bigger paychecks than WWE's main roster. And according to the owner, co owners, and fanbase has the best wrestlers in world, nobody comes close.
> 
> NXT is a minor league sub division of WWE over 6 years old. Playing in front of crowds of 1,500 max weekly.
> 
> It's not really a moot point. It's something of concern for AEW/TNT. And NXT is not immune to it either. They lost viewers over the weeks too.


You're spinning this bit of information like it's a victory for NXT, but since their numbers are still lower than AEW's, it is not. 

NXT being six years old is irrelevant. It's attached to a much, much mightier brand (WWE) and most casuals don't subscribe to the Network, so NXT should still feel like a newer thing to them now that it's on prime time


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> What's the spin? *AEW lost more viewers in one week than NXT did over 4 weeks.* AEW lost almost a third of their viewers in one week. The viewership gap between the two shrunk by more than half in one week.


Actually that's wrong

NXT lost 389K

AEW lost less than 300K


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> You're spinning this bit of information like it's a victory for NXT, but since their numbers are still lower than AEW's, it is not.
> 
> NXT being six years old is irrelevant. It's attached to a much, much mightier brand (WWE) and most casuals don't subscribe to the Network, so NXT should still feel like a newer thing to them now that it's on prime time


I'm not spinning the info to claim a victory. That would involve giving false info or lying. I'm just using the info at hand, if the info is incorrect then fine, my apologies., but I'm certainly not trying to lie. I'm pointing out an interesting turn of events, not claiming a victory. Next week could go back to like the first week for both NXT/AEW for all I know.

Like I stated, NXT (while still dropping viewers) closed the gap with AEW. This week NXT put on one of their more "normal" shows. AEW on the other hand pulled out all stops again. Including the WCW type ending. I honesty believe NXT was pleased with the numbers. Their not overjoyed victory claiming, but definitely happy.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



rbl85 said:


> Actually that's wrong
> 
> NXT lost 389K
> 
> AEW lost less than 300K


NXT 389K

AEW 391K


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> I'm not spinning the info to claim a victory. That would involve giving false info or lying. I'm just using the info at hand, if the info is incorrect then fine, my apologies., but I'm certainly not trying to lie. I'm pointing out an interesting turn of events, not claiming a victory. Next week could go back to like the first week for both NXT/AEW for all I know.
> 
> Like I stated, NXT (while still dropping viewers) closed the gap with AEW. This week NXT put on one of their more "normal" shows. AEW on the other hand pulled out all stops again. Including the WCW type ending. I honesty believe NXT was pleased with the numbers. Their not overjoyed victory claiming, but definitely happy.


Spin doctoring doesn't mean you lied, it just means you are presenting a warped perception of the facts to try make something seem better (or worse) than it really is

AEW did drop a larger percentage from its first week to its second than NXT did, that is true. But AEW had higher viewership to begin with, and its second week matches the ratings of NXT's very first week. So AEW>NXT still in my book


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> NXT 389K
> 
> AEW 391K


AEW : 1409 - 1140 = 269

NXT : 1179 - 790 = 389


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



rbl85 said:


> AEW : 1409 - 1140 = 269
> 
> NXT : 1179 - 790 = 389


AEW did 1,018 this week on TNT. The topic of discussion against NXT on USA. All the other numbers are correct that you listed.

Now if you want to factor in TruTV showing. Then you now have to factor in the percentage of the 1.5 million plus WWE Network subscribers that have access to NXT, and can watch it on there. The place where 100% of their fan base are used to watching NXT at their leisure. And then do that for not just this week, but for all the 3 previous weeks too. USA is just another avenue to watch NXT now.

NXT is still on the Network. I'll bet anything, not every single fan now only watches on USA. They absolutely brought in brand new viewers to the product that don't have the network. What that number is, I have no clue.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> AEW did 1,018 this week on TNT. The topic of discussion against NXT on USA. All the other numbers are correct that you listed.
> 
> Now if you want to factor in TruTV showing. Then you now have to factor in the percentage of the 1.5 million plus WWE Network subscribers that have access to NXT, and can watch it on there. The place where 100% of their fan base are used to watching NXT at their leisure. And then do that for not just this week, but for all the 3 previous weeks too. USA is just another avenue to watch NXT now.
> 
> NXT is still on the Network. I'll bet anything, not every single fan now only watches on USA. They absolutely brought in brand new viewers to the product that don't have the network. What that number is, I have no clue.


Then if we are going to count Network views of NXT, we have to count views of the numerous replays of Dynamite that are shown on TNT. TBS, an Tru TV during the rest of the week 

:draper2

Want to keep going down that rabbit hole? You're wrong admit it and move on.


----------



## Death Rider

A-C-P said:


> Zappers said:
> 
> 
> 
> AEW did 1,018 this week on TNT. The topic of discussion against NXT on USA. All the other numbers are correct that you listed.
> 
> Now if you want to factor in TruTV showing. Then you now have to factor in the percentage of the 1.5 million plus WWE Network subscribers that have access to NXT, and can watch it on there. The place where 100% of their fan base are used to watching NXT at their leisure. And then do that for not just this week, but for all the 3 previous weeks too. USA is just another avenue to watch NXT now.
> 
> NXT is still on the Network. I'll bet anything, not every single fan now only watches on USA. They absolutely brought in brand new viewers to the product that don't have the network. What that number is, I have no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> Then if we are going to count Network views of NXT, we have to count views of the numerous replays of Dynamite that are shown on TNT. TBS, an Tru TV during the rest of the week
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Want to keep going down that rabbit hole? You're wrong admit it and move on.
Click to expand...

Don't feed the troll dude. It ain't worth it.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



A-C-P said:


> Then if we are going to count Network views of NXT, we have to count views of the numerous replays of Dynamite that are shown on TNT. TBS, an Tru TV during the rest of the week


You can add all the repeat viewings all you want. And TBS, when that ever starts.The initial point has been proven. TNT vs USA viewership. AEW took a major hit this week. Next week is a different story. Anything can happen. AEW could get 3 million viewers on TNT.


----------



## The Wood

NXT are obviously playing the long game. I can’t believe how many people can’t see this. I mean, they’re obviously not sleeping and the guys and girls are busting their ass, but they haven’t blown their gasket and gone to all their tricks. Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles aren’t on NXT. There is barely a peep on Raw. They haven’t done a Raw vs. NXT invasion.

This is not them going full bore. They are waiting for AEW’s initial boost and honeymoon period with the fans to cool, at least slightly, and then you will start to see them go into some intense angles and such. 

That’s my bet, anyway. I don’t think Triple H wants NXT going full sprint to get beaten by the shiny new thing, even if NXT *was* better. That’s how you get locked into place.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Wood said:


> NXT are obviously playing the long game. I can’t believe how many people can’t see this. I mean, they’re obviously not sleeping and the guys and girls are busting their ass, but they haven’t blown their gasket and gone to all their tricks. Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles aren’t on NXT. There is barely a peep on Raw. They haven’t done a Raw vs. NXT invasion.
> 
> 
> This is not them going full bore. They are waiting for AEW’s initial boost and honeymoon period with the fans to cool, at least slightly, and then you will start to see them go into some intense angles and such.
> 
> That’s my bet, anyway. I don’t think Triple H wants NXT going full sprint to get beaten by the shiny new thing, even if NXT *was* better. That’s how you get locked into place.


Well sadly they better hurry. Every week since debut the ratings have been going downhill


----------



## GTL2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



The Wood said:


> NXT are obviously playing the long game. I can’t believe how many people can’t see this. I mean, they’re obviously not sleeping and the guys and girls are busting their ass, but they haven’t blown their gasket and gone to all their tricks. Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles aren’t on NXT. There is barely a peep on Raw. They haven’t done a Raw vs. NXT invasion.
> 
> This is not them going full bore. They are waiting for AEW’s initial boost and honeymoon period with the fans to cool, at least slightly, and then you will start to see them go into some intense angles and such.
> 
> That’s my bet, anyway. I don’t think Triple H wants NXT going full sprint to get beaten by the shiny new thing, even if NXT *was* better. That’s how you get locked into place.


this is almost certainly true. The only thing that is likely to be concerning NXT right now is that the drop in viewers is pretty constant from week to week and the rate of decline isn't slowing much. They will want to put a floor under that. If things get below 500K then that is alarming for them. The whole 3rd brand idea would be blown away, specially if it took MR guys to prop numbers up.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*










*W-W:
0.712M [35th] [ - 0.078M | - 9.87% ]
0.200D [30th] [ - 0.020D | - 9.09% ]

NXT | AEW:
0.712M | 1.014M [ - 0.302M | - 29.78% ]
0.200D | 0.440D [ - 0.240D | - 54.55% ]

W-W | NXT + AEW:
1.726M [ - 0.082M | - 4.54% ]
0.640D [ - 0.040D | - 5.88% ]*


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



The Wood said:


> NXT are obviously playing the long game. I can’t believe how many people can’t see this. I mean, they’re obviously not sleeping and the guys and girls are busting their ass, but they haven’t blown their gasket and gone to all their tricks. Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles aren’t on NXT. There is barely a peep on Raw. They haven’t done a Raw vs. NXT invasion.
> 
> This is not them going full bore. They are waiting for AEW’s initial boost and honeymoon period with the fans to cool, at least slightly, and then you will start to see them go into some intense angles and such.
> 
> That’s my bet, anyway. I don’t think Triple H wants NXT going full sprint to get beaten by the shiny new thing, even if NXT *was* better. That’s how you get locked into place.


LMAO so WWE are playing the long game, yet AEW is in trouble because their ratings for a new show is dippinig yet its still better than NXT .


NXT is an established product and AEW is brand new, NXT is in serous trouble if it cant even beat AEW espeically where NEXT is getting crushed in key demos.


----------



## llj

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

So yeah, NXT's drops are more worrisome right now than AEW's. It's bad. They dropped from #2 to #30 in the demo in just 6 weeks.


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

NXT's audience are mostly middle-aged shut-ins with nothing better to do. They will watch literally everything that WWE puts on TV. 

They also have 200k or so younger viewers. These viewers are the same niche audience that travel to WWE PPVs and spend all their time on wrestling. It will remain a very small and niche demographic. 

NXT has zero potential to grow its audience.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



raymond1985 said:


> NXT's audience are mostly middle-aged shut-ins with nothing better to do. They will watch literally everything that WWE puts on TV.
> 
> They also have 200k or so younger viewers. These viewers are the same niche audience that travel to WWE PPVs and spend all their time on wrestling. It will remain a very small and niche demographic.
> 
> NXT has zero potential to grow its audience.


Their biggest audience is 50+ peoples


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



rbl85 said:


> Their biggest audience is 50+ peoples


Exactly, middle-aged shut ins. 

The youthful audience that watch NXT is very vocal and committed, yet also very small. They are the types who travel to PPVs and watch every bit of wrestling available to them (podcasts, shoot interviews, etc)

They spend all their time and money on wrestling, but again, they are a very small crowd. And with more options elsewhere, such as AEW, they can only spend so much time and money on NXT.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

NXT is very profitable for USA. Especially on the deal they made with WWE. Plus they actually have an audience now on Wednesdays. TNT was getting better ratings showing movies. So, let's see how things work out.


----------



## Chan Hung

NXT is barely at 700 000 ouch. Time to bring out the main roster 
:cole


----------



## toontownman

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

It's all fine and well looking at the differentials but none of this accounts for people watching NXT on the network Thursday nights. How many fans watch AEW and then NXT the night after? How many people have 4 hours on Wednesday night to watch both every week?

I think 205 soon turns into an NXT sub show that will expose some wider live audience to NXT wrestlers and the brand.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

.43 to .32 to .32 to .22 to .20 in the demo and barely above 700K in total viewers. I can't imagine the demo dropping mucn more, but baseball and basketball still loom for both NXT and AEW.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Both shows look to be in hot water, but AEW's got more potential to right the ship and sustain at something like 750k viewers and top 25 in 18-49 demo. 

NXT is already barely about 700K and 30th in 18-49. 

Both shows haven't been able to trend upwards in total viewership since their initial shows, wondering which one will be the first to display that? They better hurry it up, because week-over-week double digit total viewer drops will have them doing some really lousy numbers, like, below half a million numbers.

I think 500,000 total viewers is the floor. If either one of the shows goes sub-500,000 long-term, they will be yanked.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



SPCDRI said:


> Both shows look to be in hot water, but AEW's got more potential to right the ship and sustain at something like 750k viewers and top 25 in 18-49 demo.
> 
> NXT is already barely about 700K and 30th in 18-49.
> 
> Both shows haven't been able to trend upwards in total viewership since their initial shows, wondering which one will be the first to display that? They better hurry it up, because week-over-week double digit total viewer drops will have them doing some really lousy numbers, like, below half a million numbers.
> 
> I think 500,000 total viewers is the floor. If either one of the shows goes sub-500,000 long-term, they will be yanked.


Did it already happen a show who did better in week 2 than in week 1 ?


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



rbl85 said:


> Did it already happen a show who did better in week 2 than in week 1 ?


It happens very rarely. The norm is to always be below the premiere for the series or season. But its not always the case to have weekly viewership drops. It depends how quickly a show can turn the negative trend around. 

If NXT keeps doing about 8 to 10 percent drops per week, its below half a million total viewers by Thanksgiving. 

NXT and AEW are both on the clock here. They need to start showing some upwards momentum.


----------



## looper007

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



birthday_massacre said:


> LMAO so WWE are playing the long game, yet AEW is in trouble because their ratings for a new show is dippinig yet its still better than NXT .
> 
> 
> NXT is an established product and AEW is brand new, NXT is in serous trouble if it cant even beat AEW espeically where NEXT is getting crushed in key demos.


I love how Woody moves the goal posts for NXT but is all over AEW when a rating goes down. No one can tell me that guy isn't a hater of AEW. 

I dislike posters like him who get a kick out of wanting wrestling companies to fail.

We should want everything to be great. That's the thing both shows are the best wrestling programmes around.


----------



## sideon

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



SPCDRI said:


> Both shows look to be in hot water, but AEW's got more potential to right the ship and sustain at something like 750k viewers and top 25 in 18-49 demo.
> 
> NXT is already barely about 700K and 30th in 18-49.
> 
> Both shows haven't been able to trend upwards in total viewership since their initial shows, wondering which one will be the first to display that? They better hurry it up, because week-over-week double digit total viewer drops will have them doing some really lousy numbers, like, below half a million numbers.
> 
> I think 500,000 total viewers is the floor. *If either one of the shows goes sub-500,000 long-term, they will be yanked*.


The difference is that if NXT gets yanked they can just go back to the network, if AEW gets yanked then it's over. The troubling thing is that AEW isn't really stealing any fans from the WWE.


----------



## Taroostyles

sideon said:


> The difference is that if NXT gets yanked they can just go back to the network, if AEW gets yanked then it's over. The troubling thing is that AEW isn't really stealing any fans from the WWE.


Their target audience isnt WWE fans, its wrestling fans who want an alternative. Many in that category gave up on WWE long ago so it wouldn't have a significant impact. 

And you only have a 2 week sample size of NXT without AEW to go against, not nearly long enough.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

The demographic rating matters way more than the total viewership , you people are from the U.S.A (I am not), you should know that better than me.


----------



## The Wood

looper007 said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO so WWE are playing the long game, yet AEW is in trouble because their ratings for a new show is dippinig yet its still better than NXT .
> 
> 
> NXT is an established product and AEW is brand new, NXT is in serous trouble if it cant even beat AEW espeically where NEXT is getting crushed in key demos.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how Woody moves the goal posts for NXT but is all over AEW when a rating goes down. No one can tell me that guy isn't a hater of AEW.
> 
> I dislike posters like him who get a kick out of wanting wrestling companies to fail.
> 
> We should want everything to be great. That's the thing both shows are the best wrestling programmes around.
Click to expand...

It’s not moving goalposts at all. You can tell by the angles they are running. NXT isn’t hot-shotting a single thing, which they can if they get into real trouble. AEW are burning their candles a lot faster. Ending with brawls, going through gimmick matches, stretcher jobs, etc. This is observable. 

The most hectic thing that has happened in NXT was that brawl the first week and then Velveteen Dream making fun of Roddy’s dick, lol. There has been no major angle. No turns. No faction forming. The biggest matches still loom. They haven’t brought a star in to cut killer promos. 

This isn’t shifting the goalposts, by any definition. This is what you can and can’t see on television. You can either deduce — falsely, I believe — that it’s because NXT are going full sprint and can’t keep up with AEW. Or you can deduce that NXT are taking it slow on purpose, waiting for AEW to cool down or until a big star becomes available. That is when they will hit the promotion and the larger venues. 



Taroostyles said:


> sideon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that if NXT gets yanked they can just go back to the network, if AEW gets yanked then it's over. The troubling thing is that AEW isn't really stealing any fans from the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> Their target audience isnt WWE fans, its wrestling fans who want an alternative. Many in that category gave up on WWE long ago so it wouldn't have a significant impact.
> 
> And you only have a 2 week sample size of NXT without AEW to go against, not nearly long enough.
Click to expand...

They’re going the wrong way about capturing those fans. They are doing the exact things that drove people away. 



fulcizombie said:


> The demographic rating matters way more than the total viewership , you people are from the U.S.A (I am not), you should know that better than me.


It doesn’t matter “way more” than viewership. It’s arguably the most important demo to advertisers, who don’t trust wrestling anyway. It’s not the be-all/end-all.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Lol NXT did a Takeover during the first week with a lot of title matches and it's AEW who hot shotting things XD


----------



## Death Rider

rbl85 said:


> Lol NXT did a Takeover during the first week with a lot of title matches and it's AEW who hot shotting things XD


Yep exactly. Nxt put on a takeover show. And they are not putting on a bad product at all. I prefer aew but let's not act like nxt have not done hotshotting and big matches. Nxt have been putting on massive matches on weekly shows something they rarely did before


----------



## TheDraw

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

NXT us a pointless show with guys who are just going to be brought up and wasted. If it wasn't under the WWE banner nobody would give a damn.


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> NXT is very profitable for USA. Especially on the deal they made with WWE. Plus they actually have an audience now on Wednesdays. TNT was getting better ratings showing movies. So, let's see how things work out.


Please show where TNT was getting better ratings with movies. Because the first 3 weeks of last October TNT had no shows in the top 50 on Wednesday, let alone top 5, and only one week did they have any shows in the top 150, and that was a couple of afternoon soccer matches that got 4x fewer demo and total viewers than AEW.


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



The Wood said:


> It’s not moving goalposts at all. You can tell by the angles they are running. NXT isn’t hot-shotting a single thing, which they can if they get into real trouble. AEW are burning their candles a lot faster. Ending with brawls, going through gimmick matches, stretcher jobs, etc. This is observable.
> 
> The most hectic thing that has happened in NXT was that brawl the first week and then Velveteen Dream making fun of Roddy’s dick, lol. There has been no major angle. No turns. No faction forming. The biggest matches still loom. They haven’t brought a star in to cut killer promos.
> 
> This isn’t shifting the goalposts, by any definition. This is what you can and can’t see on television. You can either deduce — falsely, I believe — that it’s because NXT are going full sprint and can’t keep up with AEW. Or you can deduce that NXT are taking it slow on purpose, waiting for AEW to cool down or until a big star becomes available. That is when they will hit the promotion and the larger venues.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re going the wrong way about capturing those fans. They are doing the exact things that drove people away.
> 
> 
> 
> *It doesn’t matter “way more” than viewership. It’s arguably the most important demo to advertisers, who don’t trust wrestling anyway. It’s not the be-all/end-all.*


Yes it is the be-all and end-all for sports and entertainment shows. Total viewers don't matter, they don't make money for all those extra viewers, thats why a show like the office made more money than many of the shows on CBS at the time even though CBS had 2x or more total viewers for those shows. And its why the office is getting a ton of money in syndication and streaming rights. This is true of any show on tv, they don't sell adds based on total viewers they sell them based on demo ratings, be it the key demo, which wrestling would fall into, or the "news" demo which is 25-55, or gender demos like male or female 18-49, or kid demos. That's how ratings work, that is why RAW is one of the top shows on cable every year and not Hannity or Rachel Meadow.


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



sideon said:


> The difference is that if NXT gets yanked they can just go back to the network, if AEW gets yanked then it's over. The troubling thing is that AEW isn't really stealing any fans from the WWE.


they don't need to steal fans, they are doing fine right now, is it ideal, of course not, but lets not get hyperbolic and say they are going to get pulled when they have been a top 5 show for 2 weeks and top 10 the other. 

The same goes for NXT, it's still performing better in the demo than what USA would show before, the first 3 Wednesdays in October last year USA didn't have any shows in the top 150. Neither show is in any danger of getting yanked.


----------



## GTL2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

AEW will be pretty happy with these numbers. Almost unchanged from last week. Their first priority was to stop the decline in numbers (a big one from week one to two) and this is the first indication that that is happening. Only one week but that's all there is.

NXT is not going to be so happy. They are still on a fast downward trajectory and 500K is not far off at this rate. Balor is going to be back on tv duty fast and I can see more main roster sharing


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



The Wood said:


> It’s not moving goalposts at all. You can tell by the angles they are running. NXT isn’t hot-shotting a single thing, which they can if they get into real trouble. AEW are burning their candles a lot faster. Ending with brawls, going through gimmick matches, stretcher jobs, etc. This is observable.
> 
> The most hectic thing that has happened in NXT was that brawl the first week and then Velveteen Dream making fun of Roddy’s dick, lol. There has been no major angle. No turns. No faction forming. The biggest matches still loom. They haven’t brought a star in to cut killer promos.
> 
> This isn’t shifting the goalposts, by any definition. This is what you can and can’t see on television. You can either deduce — falsely, I believe — that it’s because NXT are going full sprint and can’t keep up with AEW. Or you can deduce that NXT are taking it slow on purpose, waiting for AEW to cool down or until a big star becomes available. That is when they will hit the promotion and the larger venues.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re going the wrong way about capturing those fans. They are doing the exact things that drove people away.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter “way more” than viewership. It’s arguably the most important demo to advertisers, who don’t trust wrestling anyway. It’s not the be-all/end-all.


You think NXT is idling on purpose rather than HHH just being completely bankrupt creatively?


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*










*W-W:
0.698M [33rd] [ - 0.014M | - 1.97% ]
0.210D [21st] [ + 0.010D | + 5.00% ]

NXT | AEW:
0.698M | 0.963M [ - 0.265M | - 27.52% ]
0.210D | 0.450D [ - 0.240D | - 53.33% ]

W-W | NXT + AEW:
1.661M [ - 0.065M | - 3.77% ]
0.660D [ + 0.020D | + 3.13% ]*


----------



## TottiFan

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

I don’t understand it like that, can you simplify it for dummies like me?


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

They had 698k viewers, down slightly from last week. .21 in the key demo.


----------



## llj

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

I think NXT is close to their floor. If they didn't drop more than they should have considering the competition, then likely what you saw last night was their core audience distilled.

Same with AEW too.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Yeah both shows only saw minimal decreases even with the stiff competition for the night. 

NXT will probably land somewhere around 700-800k viewers and AEW will be right around a million or slightly more.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

NXT ain't drawing. They need to change things up desperately.

:ha


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Showstopper said:


> NXT ain't drawing. They need to change things up desperately.
> 
> :ha


 NXT will never draw and I doubt they care, its primary objective is to take viewers away from AEW.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Showstopper said:


> NXT ain't drawing. They need to change things up desperately.
> 
> :ha


Then it's time to......*.STAND BACK* :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Ace said:


> NXT will never draw and I doubt they care, its primary objective is to take viewers away from AEW.


What does that say about NXT? Woof.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Damn, both NXT and AEW need to get their shit together FAST.



Ratings are proving more and more that both shows are catered to the hardcore minority that always watch and don't appeal to anyone else. Very few casual fans want to watch long match after long match with minimal promos/out-of-ring segments and with barely any stars. 



The next 3-4 months will be very interesting


----------



## GTL2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

NXT's numbers had been in freefall so this week has arrested that, so good news there. But it's taken a big shot (Balor's return) just to stop the decline. Will be interesting to see if they double down with more MR talent to push the ratings back up.

Probably not yet. We'll see how the Balor story plays out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



GTL2 said:


> NXT's numbers had been in freefall so this week has arrested that, so good news there. But it's taken a big shot (Balor's return) just to stop the decline. Will be interesting to see if they double down with more MR talent to push the ratings back up.
> 
> Probably not yet. We'll see how the Balor story plays out


If they keep losing, I fully expect to see more synergy between RAW and NXT. Perhaps a major story starts on RAW but viewers are told that you must see the conclusion on NXT. Perhaps Vince makes a major announcement on NXT. Maybe an intrapromotional war starts between RAW and them.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Must be tough knowing you put on a better show 10 fold over AEW. Bigger arena doesn't make a better show. Still looks cheap. AEW was really average this week. Zero stories, primary match included a backyard wrestler. They just don't care. Just throw money out the window and over pay "wrestlers" to satisfy an ADD zero diversity crowd. Just because less watched doesn't take away from the fact that NXT destroyed them with quality entertainment. Every single week they are solid. Doing better with less money and smaller production values.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> Must be tough knowing you put on a better show 10 fold over AEW. Bigger arena doesn't make a better show. Still looks cheap. AEW was really average this week. Zero stories, primary match included a backyard wrestler. They just don't care. Just throw money out the window and over pay "wrestlers" to satisfy an ADD zero diversity crowd. Just because less watched doesn't take away from the fact that NXT destroyed them with quality entertainment. Every single week they are solid. Doing better with less money and smaller production values.


It's not because something is really good for you that the majority of fans will also like it.

I watch both shows and i like both shows for differents reasons.

The problem with NXT is that you know that one day or an other those wrestlers will get called up and they're going to be booked like shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ace said:


> Showstopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> NXT ain't drawing. They need to change things up desperately.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/rmFv3sL.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Ha" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> NXT will never draw and I doubt they care, its primary objective is to take viewers away from AEW.
Click to expand...

Basically this is true they are not here to draw new viewers but more like dent aew


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Showstopper said:


> NXT ain't drawing. They need to change things up desperately.
> 
> :ha


They need more promos!!!


Sorry, couldn’t help myself. :heyman6


----------



## fabi1982

Increasing 5% in the key demo is the right way to look at it. Not even losing much viewers with the competition (when everyone saying baseball is 50+ demo) is good. I really like that NXT doesnt do stupid things and keep to their great product!!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Showstopper said:


> NXT ain't drawing. They need to change things up desperately.
> 
> :ha



Well they finally gave wins to both Garza and Swerve so it looks like they're headed in the right direction, now they just need to get Dream back on TV and focus on their charismatic people.


----------



## shadows123

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> Must be tough knowing you put on a better show 10 fold over AEW. Bigger arena doesn't make a better show. Still looks cheap. AEW was really average this week. Zero stories, primary match included a backyard wrestler. They just don't care. Just throw money out the window and over pay "wrestlers" to satisfy an ADD zero diversity crowd. Just because less watched doesn't take away from the fact that NXT destroyed them with quality entertainment. Every single week they are solid. Doing better with less money and smaller production values.


I think it depends on one's perspective. Personally, for me, the ratings are totally justified. Chris Jericho alone is 10x more entertaining than what NXT has put out. And they had quite the solid show to back it up as well, probably their best so far. I think NXT is fine, not Raw or Smackdown Bad. But hey its not prime television either. 

P.S: I also think that they turned Finn Balor heel only because they wanted something similar to what AEW is doing with Jericho. Yes having seen Vince and Triple H all these years.. They can be that petty :lol


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



shadows123 said:


> I think it depends on one's perspective. Personally, for me, the ratings are totally justified. Chris Jericho alone is 10x more entertaining than what NXT has put out. And they had quite the solid show to back it up as well, probably their best so far. I think NXT is fine, not Raw or Smackdown Bad. But hey its not prime television either.
> 
> P.S: I also think that they turned Finn Balor heel only because they wanted something similar to what AEW is doing with Jericho. Yes having seen Vince and Triple H all these years.. They can be that petty :lol


Actually turning Finn is a brilliant move. I don't think what AEW was doing or not doing had the impact on what they did with Finn. Finn turning heel was a classic face turn to heel turn. Very simple concept, but very effective. Plus the fact that nobody saw it coming helped alot. AEW Chris Jericho is doing a totally different thing.

But on which show put out the better product is very subjective. Everyone has their favorites and such. As you mention Chris Jericho is your key guy on AEW you like. For me on NXT, guys like Matt Riddle are very entertaining. My opinion obviously, but I wouldn't trade him for any guy or tag team on the current AEW roster. And Matt's not even my top favorite guy on NXT either. So you get the picture of where I'm coming from. AEW has some interesting guys, like MJF. He's pretty good, but I need to see a lot more of him. So far AEW barely uses him.


----------



## famicommander

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Chan Hung said:


> Basically this is true they are not here to draw new viewers but more like dent aew


The fact that NJPW and ROH got popular enough to launch a group like Bullet Club and The Elite, which then spun into an even bigger rival promotion in AEW, shows that NXT has already been failing its mission to keep the competition down.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Jonhern said:


> they don't need to steal fans, they are doing fine right now, is it ideal, of course not, but lets not get hyperbolic and say they are going to get pulled when they have been a top 5 show for 2 weeks and top 10 the other.


True for the short- and intermediate-term, but I think we both agree that AEW's long-term objective is to, slowly but surely, shave fans off the edges of WWE's base.



llj said:


> I think NXT is close to their floor. If they didn't drop more than they should have considering the competition, then likely what you saw last night was their core audience distilled.
> 
> Same with AEW too.


Agreed. AEW seems to have more growth potential, as NXT is coasting off existing WWE fans and isn't attracting new viewers.



Zappers said:


> Actually turning Finn is a brilliant move. I don't think what AEW was doing or not doing had the impact on what they did with Finn.


Agreed; there isn't anything to suggest that Finn's turn was inspired by Jericho. Finn was incredibly stale; a shift off the main roster and simultaneous turn was a fantastic move.



famicommander said:


> The fact that NJPW and ROH got popular enough to launch a group like Bullet Club and The Elite, which then spun into an even bigger rival promotion in AEW, shows that NXT has already been failing its mission to keep the competition down.


Wait...was that NXT's mission?


----------



## shadows123

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> Actually turning Finn is a brilliant move. I don't think what AEW was doing or not doing had the impact on what they did with Finn. Finn turning heel was a classic face turn to heel turn. Very simple concept, but very effective. Plus the fact that nobody saw it coming helped alot. AEW Chris Jericho is doing a totally different thing.
> 
> But on which show put out the better product is very subjective. Everyone has their favorites and such. As you mention Chris Jericho is your key guy on AEW you like. For me on NXT, guys like Matt Riddle are very entertaining. My opinion obviously, but I wouldn't trade him for any guy or tag team on the current AEW roster. And Matt's not even my top favorite guy on NXT either. So you get the picture of where I'm coming from. AEW has some interesting guys, like MJF. He's pretty good, but I need to see a lot more of him. So far AEW barely uses him.


well..In hindsight, with the way Finn has been booked I would agree as well...But with AEW or NXT, sadly No..cant really get past Jericho who has been killing it ....Triple H and his Nxt booking is fine to an extent but the big picture for me doesn't cut it really...


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*










*W-W:
0.580M [41st] [ - 0.118M | - 16.91% ]
0.180D [32nd] [ - 0.030D | - 14.29% ]

NXT | AEW:
0.580M | 0.759M [ - 0.179M | - 23.58% ]
0.180D | 0.330D [ - 0.150D | - 45.45% ]

W-W | NXT + AEW:
1.339M [ - 0.322M | - 19.39% ]
0.510D [ - 0.150D | - 22.73% ]*


----------



## gl83

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



> For NXT, the Finn Balor promo grew 30,000 viewers. I had expected Balor promo vs. Hikaru Shida to be close, but AEW had a 795,000 to 607,000 edge. Bronson Reed vs. Shane Thorne lost 62,000 viewers. The women’s tag title match gained 143,000 viewers, so they ended up meaning far more than Balor. The War Games angle after the match lost 39,000 viewers. Grimes vs. Bate lost 163,000 viewers. Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly vs. Matt Riddle & Keith Lee lost 27,000 viewers in the head-to-head, but when AEW ended, they gained 145,000 viewers in the overrun so that’s probably a lot of AEW viewers. It probably also kills them in the last quarter because fans watch the NXT main events in fewer numbers knowing they can watch the AEW closing angle and miss nothing on NXT and still see its closing angle.
> 
> 
> NXT did very close to AEW from 9 p.m. to 9:30 p.m. with Asuka & Kairi Sane vs. Dakota Kai & Tegan Nox, going against the Jericho contract signing and Young Bucks & Omega match. The AEW edge was 730,000 to 679,000 during that half hour, the closest it has come. But NXT collapsed in the last half hour of the show with the Tyler Bate vs. Cameron Grimes match and tag title match, with the head-to-head tag title matches doing 781,000 to 467,000.



Credit: WON


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Asuka? 

More like DRAWsuka. 

I'm here all week.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Asuka?
> 
> More like DRAWsuka.
> 
> I'm here all week.


Hey, I coined that line months ago.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Asuka is a legend in NXT.

They should do a statue for her at the entrance of Full Sail.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



gl83 said:


> Credit: WON



I hope for them that AEW is not going to do an overrun because that would hurt NXT quite a bit.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



rbl85 said:


> Asuka is a legend in NXT.
> 
> They should do a statue for her at the entrance of Full Sail.


Agreed.

They should also rename it The Asuka Arena.



Kratosx23 said:


> Hey, I coined that line months ago.


Well I coined it *years *ago.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

The push for NXT has started. It'll be interesting to see how this impacts ratings.


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

AEW .35 Demo, 822k 8th
NXT .30 Demo 813K 12th


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

AEW's lead over NXT on Wednesday nights so far:
Week 1 - 518k
Week 2 - 350k
Week 3 - 318k
Week 4 - 265k
Week 5 - 179k
Week 6 - 9k (This week)


Daaaaamn.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Showstopper said:


> AEW's lead over NXT on Wednesday nights so far:
> Week 1 - 518k
> Week 2 - 350k
> Week 3 - 318k
> Week 4 - 265k
> Week 5 - 179k
> Week 6 - 9k (This week)
> 
> 
> Daaaaamn.


It was a one off due to the hype of the NXT invasion, normalcy will resume after Survivor Series.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Ace said:


> It was a one off due to the hype of the NXT invasion, normalcy will resume after Survivor Series.


NXT's number MAYBE. But AEW has been going down every week since Week 1. That bears watching. World Series is over. I thought for sure it'd go back to a million.


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Showstopper said:


> NXT's number MAYBE. But AEW has been going down every week since Week 1. That bears watching. World Series is over. I thought for sure it'd go back to a million.


Interesting to note that pretty much all the top 10 shows that dropped a lot last week held steady this week with small bumps, including AEW. The only exception was the NBA, they were the only ones with a significant bump after the drop last week because of the World Series.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Showstopper said:


> NXT's number MAYBE. But AEW has been going down every week since Week 1. That bears watching. World Series is over. I thought for sure it'd go back to a million.


Good chance NXT took some viewers off AEW this week due to the invasion stuff they ran on Raw and SD.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

When it's all said and done they'll (AEW/NXT) probably put up similar numbers. If people aren't watching Raw consistently I'm not sure why you're watching NXT for the potential invasion of some people from Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Jonhern said:


> Interesting to note that pretty much all the top 10 shows that dropped a lot last week held steady this week with small bumps, including AEW. The only exception was the NBA, they were the only ones with a significant bump after the drop last week because of the World Series.


These numbers surprise me. I thought AEW would shoot back up to a million easily. Or, if not that, at least somewhere in the high 900Ks. Guess not.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Ace said:


> Good chance NXT took some viewers off AEW this week due to the invasion stuff they ran on Raw and SD.


Perhaps. But no one from the main rosters were advertised to show up on NXT.


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Showstopper said:


> These numbers surprise me. I thought AEW would shoot back up to a million easily. Or, if not that, at least somewhere in the high 900Ks. Guess not.


Yes me too, I thought they would go back up to .4 range. But they performed like all the other top shows so no one got that bump but the nba.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*










*W-W:
0.813M [32nd] [ + 0.233M | + 40.17% ]
0.300D [12th] [ + 0.120D | + 66.67% ]

NXT | AEW:
0.813M | 0.822M [ - 0.009M | - 1.09% ]
0.300D | 0.350D [ - 0.050D | - 14.29% ]

W-W | NXT + AEW:
1.635M [ + 0.296M | + 22.11% ]
0.650D [ + 0.140D | + 27.45% ]*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

The OC is the biggest draw in nxt. :heston


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Showstopper said:


> NXT's number MAYBE. But AEW has been going down every week since Week 1. That bears watching. World Series is over. I thought for sure it'd go back to a million.


I think it's the initial "newness" of AEW has worn off. Not totally, but it has dropped some.

Everyone laughed when WWE talked about the long game. Well, we are just starting to see some tiny effects of it right now. Everyone forgets, NXT is not new. AEW is the new kid on the block. It's the shiny new toy, the new puppy that everyone wants to pet.

Losing that many viewers over less weeks than NXT has been on TV. Putting all your eggs in one basket on TV. While NXT streams their show the very next day(replay) on their own network available to 1.5 million dedicated subscribers (people forgot about that little bonus, which doesn't get factored into the ratings)The boat loads of cash that AEW is spending vs the small budget NXT is on. It's a business first and foremost. The clear winner in NXT so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

Showstopper said:


> AEW's lead over NXT on Wednesday nights so far:
> Week 1 - 518k
> Week 2 - 350k
> Week 3 - 318k
> Week 4 - 265k
> Week 5 - 179k
> Week 6 - 9k (This week)
> 
> 
> Daaaaamn.


Yes but come on let's be realistic NXT had been literally pushed on Raw and SmackDown, then had main roster guys show up on their own show , yet still lost to AEW
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## GTL2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Time for AEW to hold its nerve. They rebounded OK after last week and WWE are bringing out their biggest guns now but still only about matched them.

WWE will push hard now


----------



## fabi1982

Which starS? I only remember AJ because Gallows and Anderson are jokes (at least listening to this forum). So who where these starS on NXT? It was basically hyping up Wargames and just the final match had AJ and „the stooges“. And why do we have to discuss AEW in here? I am really interested in the breakdown and looking forward to next week ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Chan Hung said:


> Yes but come on let's be realistic NXT had been literally pushed on Raw and SmackDown, then had main roster guys show up on their own show , yet still lost to AEW
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


The main roster guys weren't pre-advertsied.

AEW gets advertised on TNT (in more households than USA) and on NBA on TNT games.

Before this episode, people were laughing at the idea of main roster guys drawing on NXT, now they're using it as an excuse as to why NXT went up. Which one is it?

And those things don't explain AEW losing viewers every single week since Week 1.


----------



## Chan Hung

Showstopper said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but come on let's be realistic NXT had been literally pushed on Raw and SmackDown, then had main roster guys show up on their own show , yet still lost to AEW
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> The main roster guys weren't pre-advertsied.
> 
> AEW gets advertised on TNT (in more households than USA) and on NBA on TNT games.
> 
> Before this episode, people were laughing at the idea of main roster guys drawing on NXT, now they're using it as an excuse as to why NXT went up. Which one is it?
Click to expand...

 the fact that the company highlighted NXT on Fox and then kept saying who's going to show up on NXT gave people a reason to tune in, correct ?and even then they still lost on Wednesday night LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Chan Hung said:


> the fact that the company highlighted NXT on Fox and then kept saying who's going to show up on NXT gave people a reason to tune in, correct ?and even then they still lost on Wednesday night LOL


They didn't advertise anyone to be on NXT, though. And why shouldn't WWE use FOX and USA to advertise for NXT? Is that illegal or something?

People laughed at the idea of putting main roster guys on NXT and that it would draw anything. People also thought they might not be there because of the European tour this week. So, it was never a definite that they were going to be on. And the only ones that were on were the OC. It's not like WWE put their entire main roster on the show. It was one star (AJ) and his two geek sidekicks, and they already almost won the night. Not a great sign for AEW. Regardless of NXT, they should've been back at a million this week with no baseball.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192632627594874883

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

I hope someone posts all the quarter hour ratings for NXT, assuming they are available.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192632627594874883
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taynara is $$$$$.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

What was Taynara/Santana up against on AEW?


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What was Taynara/Santana up against on AEW?


Hmm comparing time slots on streaming sites it is the end of Cody´s promo, advertisement in screen with the walkout of Cody and then the entrance of the tag teams. But not sure how this reflect to live. But if so it does make sense, as there was nothing of any interest in these 5mins. Still a good accomplishment.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Taynara's ring skills are coming along great, she'll be in the elite tier very soon and with her looks and the push for a Latino star I think she's going to be a big deal.

Plus being blonde has never hurt anyone in WWE.


----------



## The Wood

NXT turning the tides.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192632627594874883
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dem asses


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Chan Hung said:


> the fact that the company highlighted NXT on Fox and then kept saying who's going to show up on NXT gave people a reason to tune in, correct ?and even then they still lost on Wednesday night LOL



Looking at the numbers people saying NXT is helping its not really showing, its helping NXT but not the main roster.

SDL got a big bump from the week prior but it was after a week on FS1 and people attributed the return of 1.5million to NXT which is laughable. It didn't even rebound much at all from the last show on fox, +.10/102k from two weeks prior.

Raw gained a statistically insignificant .04/2000 viewers from last week.

NXT got a big boost only because the numbers were low to begin with that 100k goes a longer way with them, +.09/115k from two weeks ago, +.12/233k from last week which went against the WS. So yeah it might help them beat AEW one of these weeks, but in general their ratings are not improving because of this on the main roster, just like the wild card did not work. Will have to wait and see if nxt can retain those main roster viewers. It's not like they didn't know nxt existed prior to that, so will they stick around after SS.


----------



## Chan Hung

I will admit as much as I dislike NXT they are not too flippy and have gotten better on their story telling. So hopefully they keep it up!


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Wednesday Ratings: AEW .43 957k/ NXT .25 750k


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Not a good night for NXT. :lmao

But I think as long as AEW is sub one million (ESPECIALLY the show after a PPV), WWE is happy.


----------



## llj

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

This is probably around their average numbers without main roster appearances. Their appearances on SD and RAW haven't moved the needle for them much, unsurprisingly.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*










*W-W:
0.750M [42nd] [ - 0.063M | - 7.75% ]
0.250D [22nd] [ - 0.050D | - 16.67% ]

NXT | AEW:
0.750M | 0.957M [ - 0.207M | - 21.63% ]
0.250D | 0.430D [ - 0.180D | - 41.86% ]

W-W | NXT + AEW:
1.707M [ + 0.072M | + 4.40% ]
0.680D [ + 0.030D | + 4.62% ]*


----------



## iarwain

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



llj said:


> This is probably around their average numbers without main roster appearances.


I guess Bayley doesn't draw lol.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



iarwain said:


> I guess Bayley doesn't draw lol.


Bayley appeared for the last 20s of the show.


They would do even less if they didn't have the overrun


----------



## Taroostyles

The Wood said:


> NXT turning the tides.


Yea cause losing 7 weeks in a row is really turning the tides.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

This number is only going to drop, some probably watched thinking more main roster guys would show up.

They'll settle around low 600s.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Taroostyles said:


> Yea cause losing 7 weeks in a row is really turning the tides.


NXT turned the tide so much that they went backward.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well let's see they brought in Finn Balor again and then they brought in the OC and then they brought in bayley and Sasha and the ratings still suck LOL I think that they just need to keep their old formula I guess I was wrong I thought that bringing in main roster would increase viewership


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

I wouldn't be surprised if they stage a full scale invasion of NXT by RAW. End RAW with that tease/promise of an impending incursion and I'm sure they can lure in some RAW viewers who have never watched NXT.


----------



## iarwain

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



rbl85 said:


> Bayley appeared for the last 20s of the show.


I know, that's why I put the lol. 

I like Bayley, even though I don't think her heel turn is working out. I don't know if it's because of Creative or if she just doesn't know how to play a heel.
Someone needs to straighten out her makeup lady too. They make Sasha look hot and she's a heel. Bayley might not ever look hot exactly, but they could make her look better than they are. I can't figure out those lines coming out of her eyes onto her nose.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Little surprised by the ratings. Forget all that tiny appearances by the main roster. NXT put on one hell of a show doing their own storylines. The opening match alone was better than anything AEW had to offer imo.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195337320393781248

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

I think if AEW were not up against NxT both shows would be doing a lot better.... alas here we are. I actually watched NXT over AEW for the foirst time this week. I enjoy both shows, it just sucks NxT is being used as the meat shield for AEW and not Raw or Smackdown. 

I feel a lot of the people who like AEW also like NxT but would rather tune to AEW than NxT, But given the chance I think AEW will be well over that 1 million if they were up against Raw or Smackdown. It;s those shows that should bare the brunt of the ratings not Nxt


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> Little surprised by the ratings. Forget all that tiny appearances by the main roster. NXT put on one hell of a show doing their own storylines. The opening match alone was better than anything AEW had to offer imo.


Jericho alone is more entertaining than the ENTIRE WWE product right now.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



fulcizombie said:


> Jericho alone is more entertaining than the ENTIRE WWE product right now.


That's your opinion. Not factual based. There's zero evidence of this claim.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> That's your opinion. Not factual based. There's zero evidence of this claim.


Obviously and I replied to YOUR opinion. Anyway how can people even stand the wwe these days I have no idea, only the fiend is worth it. The list of Jericho>>>>>Entire wwe.


----------



## Chan Hung

fulcizombie said:


> Zappers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little surprised by the ratings. Forget all that tiny appearances by the main roster. NXT put on one hell of a show doing their own storylines. The opening match alone was better than anything AEW had to offer imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho alone is more entertaining than the ENTIRE WWE product right now.
Click to expand...

This is def correct. He alone is more watchable than the whole NXT brand. But anyways I'm surprised that NXT went down that much this week. They had Finn, OC and Bayley and Sasha


----------



## iarwain

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



ellthom said:


> I feel a lot of the people who like AEW also like NxT but would rather tune to AEW than NxT,


That's probably true. Both represent a sort of alternative to what WWE usually does. And if you want to see an alternative, why not go outside the company?

I also think pre wrestling fans would like to see another company become viable so WWE doesn't have a monopoly.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Chan Hung said:


> This is def correct. He alone is more watchable than the whole NXT brand. But anyways I'm surprised that NXT went down that much this week. They had Finn, OC and Bayley and Sasha


Imo, a 49 year old man with a dad bod is not more watchable. It actually depressing.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> Imo, a 49 year old man with a dad bod is not more watchable. It actually depressing.


I mean, you can hate on Jericho's look, but I don't know if you want to talk about the look of a wrestler when Adam Cole is the top champion in NXT.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Chan Hung said:


> This is def correct. He alone is more watchable than the whole NXT brand. *But anyways I'm surprised that NXT went down that much this week. They had Finn, OC and Bayley and Sasha*


I mean, they're all charisma vacuums like the majority of their wrestlers so I can't say I'm surprised, personally. The only decent one is AJ (he's in the OC, right?) and he's been WWE'd.


The Inbred Goatman said:


> I mean, you can hate on Jericho's look, but I don't know if you want to talk about the look of a wrestler when Adam Cole is the top champion in NXT.


Yep. Plus, unlike Cole, Jericho has the talent to make up for his dad bod.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*

Now people are saying Adam Cole doesn't have talent. :mj4


----------



## TKO Wrestling

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



Zappers said:


> Now people are saying Adam Cole doesn't have talent. :mj4


He has talent, he would be perfect for the X Division if that was still a big thing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NXT finally won, 916K to 893K.

What a warrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

:mj4


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*W-W:
0.916M [35th] [ + 0.166M | + 22.13% ]
0.300D [14th] [ + 0.050D | + 20.00% ]

NXT | AEW:
0.916M | 0.893M [ + 0.023M | + 2.58% ]
0.300D | 0.390D [ - 0.090D | - 23.08% ]

W-W | NXT + AEW:
1.809M [ + 0.102M | + 5.98% ]
0.690D [ + 0.010D | + 1.47% ]*


----------



## Ace

That's a pretty sorry number tbh, and they lost in the demo comfortably again.

Only reason they won in viewership is the 50 demo and advertisers do not care about that, otherwise they lost everywhere else.


----------



## TripleG

So...why does the +50 crowd like NXT?


----------



## Reil

We'll have to wait for the segment by segment breakdown to see what drew the younger audiences in. That's what WWE should focus on.


----------



## fulcizombie

Beating NXT in the demo comfortably , that’s what matters basically , not for wrestling but for tv shows in general. HHH basically advertised this week’s NXT, at the end of Raw, as being an all-wwe show with his invasion speech.


----------



## MetalKiwi

I thought NXT might crack 1mil with all of the Main Roster...


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Considering they advertised that the "doors are open for Raw and SD" that is a pretty shitty number.

You rolled out your 2 top stars coming out of Mania and scraped a win over the "pissant" company, well fucking done Vince


----------



## Death Rider

Showstopper said:


> NXT finally won, 916K to 893K.
> 
> What a warrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> :mj4


Only took the main roster invading and HHH begging people to watch on Raw. If anything NXT should have done better.


----------



## fulcizombie

People do understand that losing at the demo is basically losing right ? Again and again people are acting as if we are in the eighties when it comes to tv ratings, weird.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Death Rider said:


> Only took the main roster invading and HHH begging people to watch on Raw. If anything NXT should have done better.


I have no horse in this race. I could careless really. I don't watch either show and neither show can hit a million viewers already.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

People gotta make up their minds about Seth and Becky man lol. Raw ratings threads they aren't draws and ratings killers, AEW ratings threads they are the kitchen sink and huge stars


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I mean, you can hate on Jericho's look, but I don't know if you want to talk about the look of a wrestler when Adam Cole is the top champion in NXT.


As someone who's a fan of both, Jericho looks sloppy as hell with a clogged artery. Cole who's undeniably small still looks like an athlete, Jericho doesn't at all. 


















Advantage Cole here, though neither of them have great looks at this day & age.




.christopher. said:


> I mean, they're all charisma vacuums like the majority of their wrestlers so I can't say I'm surprised, personally. The only decent one is AJ (he's in the OC, right?) and he's been WWE'd.
> 
> Yep. Plus, unlike Cole, Jericho has the talent to make up for his dad bod.


Cole doesn't have the talent to make up for being small? Have you seen him work lately? Have you heard him cut a promo? His talent is the reason he's pushed heavily.


*To stay on topic of the thread, I thought NXT would crack a mil with this previous episode. It was easily the best one since the 2 hour debut and had the most star power.*


----------



## Death Rider

Showstopper said:


> I could careless really. I don't watch either show and neither show can hit a million viewers already.


Well one is a brand new company who are 8 weeks into being on air. It ain't the attuide era anymore :draper2. You should watch AEW it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Mongstyle

Lol at NXT being unable to break even a million after HHH advertised an open invitation on Raw and both Seth and Becky showed up. How much more evidence is needed that these two jabronis are flops? Record low Raw ratings, USA Network begging Vince to get stars back on Raw, WWE Network growth collapsing during Mania, biggest flop of a Mania season ever, and now they couldn't even get NXT a meaningful bump. :lol

This shit is hilarious. For how long we had to listen to people go on about how Vince should listen to the "fans" and after he did, it's been a disaster. 2019 is going down as an amazing year in showing just how deluded hardcore fans really were.


----------



## shadows123

Next week Triple H in the main event. Rock and Steve Austin to open the show damn it :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Death Rider said:


> Well one is a brand new company who are 8 weeks into being on air. It ain't the attuide era anymore :draper2. You should watch AEW it is a lot of fun.


I did watch it for like a month. It's alright, but not enough to make me want to watch every week. I've severely cut down on my current day wrestling intake recently. I don't watch NXT, either. Hell, I stopped watching it even before it went to USA Network. It's garbage. I wish AEW all the success in the world, though.


----------



## DJ Punk

Wow. NXT won after bringing in main roster talent on the go home show to two upcoming ppvs? So impressed!


----------



## rbl85

I really thought that the difference between NXT and AEW was going to be more important.

Plus AEW had a better demo.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Embarrassing number for NXT.


----------



## rbl85

Wrong thread sorry.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Showstopper said:


> I have no horse in this race. I could careless really. I don't watch either show and neither show can hit a million viewers already.


Tbf, they both would be at a million or above if they didn't have a opposing wrestling show siphoning viewers from one another.


----------



## Cooper09

It confirms what everyone already knew: the WWE main roster guys will always outdraw AEW.


----------



## Ace

Showstopper said:


> I did watch it for like a month. It's alright, but not enough to make me want to watch every week. I've severely cut down on my current day wrestling intake recently. I don't watch NXT, either. Hell, I stopped watching it even before it went to USA Network. It's garbage. I wish AEW all the success in the world, though.


 Give NJPW a chance, IMO it's still by far the best wrestling product out there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Tbf, they both would be at a million or above if they didn't have a opposing wrestling show siphoning viewers from one another.


Yeah, possibly. Raw and Nitro this is not. It's just so funny to see people getting worked up over this 'war.'

:lmao I mean, it doesn't really matter. Neither show is going anywhere for awhile.


----------



## Strategize

Did they advertise anyone specific for NXT or did they just show up?


----------



## Zappers

AEW has been trying their hearts out every week and for every PPV. Giving away tickets and burning enormous amounts of cash in the process. They are going up against AAA ball, and finding a fight. Take away the marks, and the show would be drowning. These two shows will be going back and forth like this for a long time until daddy Khan realizes his son duped him into a bad business deal.

Bottom line, micro budget show NXT should be happy. They can't really ask for more.


----------



## rbl85

NXT is loosing quite a lot of money so….


----------



## Sir Linko

*AEW Homer Hat off now*

Not a fan of NXT, why? I never have been, even when WWE was the only product I was digesting on a weekly basis.

NXT doing well, however, is best for business. NXT on a regular basis lately has been doing well story-telling wise (from what I read on the weekly threads) and the in-ring product is obviously miles better than the main show. 

The Main Show is where the good NXT acts go to die and everyone knows that. So NXT getting good ratings and going up is only good for Wrestling as a whole.

AEW doing very very well once again as well, competing against a lot of big names. Let's be real here, Triple H basically begged people to watch on Raw, but he never mentioned any names. The show got an obvious bump from him, but it could have been bigger if matches were announced.

Can fans of both promotions also be honest here? Both shows are good, both shows with high ratings are great for the product, and the information we have now won't mean shit because it's all about longevity anyway. Maybe both shows break 1mil before the first year on TV is over. That's best for business.

Also, NXT have a pretty glaring fault that can have a huge dip in ratings, it's much easier to pay for the WWE network and give the "View" to AEW for Wednseday then catch NXT whenever is your best convenience than to catch up on AEW. I understand a lot of people have DVR, that's great and all, but that has to take a hit of some-sort.

I'm glad AEW hung with NXT this week because I was thinking AEW was going to do piss poor against the main roster for NXT. I'm also glad NXT finally took one off even though they didn't squeeze out the demo. 'Cause, without being far too reactionary, AEW can possibly let go of the ratings streak and ramp up their product to a bit of a higher gear while also just cruising along with their current plans. 

The only hope now is that NXT doesn't fall too far after SS / War Games. It needs to be good.


*AEW Homer Hat back on now.*

FUCK NXT.


----------



## TD Stinger

The true hero:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197624801508106251


----------



## Kratosx23

916 K and they had Becky and Seth. :lmao Anti-draws, the both of them. Pathetic. Under a million viewers for your "top 2 stars", so called. Pull them off tv immediately after that.

Sad to hear they beat AEW, though. Really sad to hear that. The morale in WWE would've gone down the toilet if they had.


----------



## DammitChrist

Strategize said:


> Did they advertise anyone specific for NXT or did they just show up?


Nope, nobody specific from the main-roster was advertised last night.


----------



## rbl85

Kratosx23 said:


> 916 K and they had Becky and Seth. :lmao Anti-draws, the both of them. Pathetic. Under a million viewers for your "top 2 stars", so called. Pull them off tv immediately after that.
> 
> Sad to hear they beat AEW, though. Really sad to hear that. The morale in WWE would've gone down the toilet if they had.


Actually NXT would have lost without the overunn.


----------



## rbl85

DammitC said:


> Nope, nobody specific from the main-roster was advertised last night.


Yeah but when HHH says "it's open bar for the wrestlers of the main roster" you know that some big names are coming>


----------



## Ace

Kratosx23 said:


> 916 K and they had Becky and Seth. :lmao Anti-draws, the both of them. Pathetic. Under a million viewers for your "top 2 stars", so called. Pull them off tv immediately after that.
> 
> Sad to hear they beat AEW, though. Really sad to hear that. The morale in WWE would've gone down the toilet if they had.


 Tbf to Seth he was on like a minute and he didn't announce he was coming like Becky did.

Becky had some decent TV time too and a match on the show.

Embarrassing number regardless given you had two of your FOTCs on the show. They got their asses whipped in every demo except 50+ (nobody cares about this demo), they won that in a canter and won in viewership because of that and the overrun.

Vince probably kept Roman off the show to avoid an humiliation like this.


----------



## Kratosx23

rbl85 said:


> Actually NXT would have lost without the overunn.


Well, there you go. Even more damning. It's unequivocal proof WWE doesn't know who they should be pushing.

I wonder how long it's gonna be before Vince has Brock on NXT.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Ace said:


> Vince probably kept Roman off the show to avoid an humiliation like this.


Nope if you look at Smackdown, Fox hasn't had one of their major stars contributing to the invasion. I take that back, Bayley had a couple of cameos but other than that, Fox has kept their superstars to themselves.


----------



## Stylebender

Lol. A balls to the walls show. Tons of dreammatches. The top female competing in a match. The top male closing out the show yet they barely beat a dynamite episode that lacked Cody and omega. LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO but hey "its a marathon not a sprint"


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

I don’t know why the Aew fan boys are creaming in their pants, u got beat this week move on. Aew can’t even crack a mil with Cody, omega N moxley.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

rbl85 said:


> Actually NXT would have lost without the overunn.


Has that been confirmed yet or is it just speculation?


----------



## Taroostyles

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I don’t know why the Aew fan boys are creaming in their pants, u got beat this week move on. Aew can’t even crack a mil with Cody, omega N moxley.


Neither could NXT with Becky Lynch, Seth Rollins, Finn Balor, or AJ Styles.


----------



## Ace

Hephaesteus said:


> Nope if you look at Smackdown, Fox hasn't had one of their major stars contributing to the invasion. I take that back, Bayley had a couple of cameos but other than that, Fox has kept their superstars to themselves.


What does that tell you about what Fox thinks of Bayley? :lol

I told you they didn't care about the women's divison.


----------



## llj

It only took 2 months on TV, but you can already see this going the way of ECW in the late 2000s soon. Being on TV and needing to worry about TV ratings now will further change NXT

RIP NXT as we know it, just another boring cog in the machine soon


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole doesn't have the talent to make up for being small? Have you seen him work lately? Have you heard him cut a promo? His talent is the reason he's pushed heavily.


Have I seen him lately? No, I haven't watched WWE related shows for a while now. I have however seen him enough to know what type of talent he is. In both ROH & NXT. For me, he's the generic cocky shit that hides behind his faction, but doesn't pull off the character as well as the countless talents that have portrayed said character before him.

Also, WWE, well, since probably the Attitude Era in which they actually had to put effort in, have notoriously pushed crap talent to the top. Cole is no exception.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

well they were bound to get a big boost from becky

will be interesting to see where the ratings are post-SS.


----------



## ellthom

I like that NxT and AEW fan boys constantly trying to one up each other like they are actually winning something, meanwhile Raw and Smackdown are still kicking both their asses... I guess mediocrity is something worth celebrating for you people.

AEW is just TNA 2.0 and NxT will always be the third brand to Vince. Both are insignificant in reality to Vince, otherwise he'd be running scared trying to improve his own shitty product (Raw and Smackdown)


----------



## Death Rider

ellthom said:


> I like NxT and AEW fan boys constantly trying to one up each other like they are actually winning something, meanwhile Raw and Smackdown are still kicking both their asses... I guess mediocrity is something worth celebrating for you people.
> 
> AEW is just TNA 2.0 and NxT will always be the third brand to Vince. Both are insignificant in reality to Vince, otherwise he'd be running scared trying to improve his own shitty product (Raw and Smackdown)


You realise how silly this comment is? How long have raw and smackdown been around compared to NXT and AEW? That is like expecting a new business start up to be beating a major company around for years. AEW is a brand new company. Expecting them to get Raw's ratings is plain moronic. Same with expecting nxt to get that as well lol. Aew is doing very well for a start up and nxt did well this week. If you are expecting them to match raw and smackdown in the ratings you need a reality check sir.


----------



## ellthom

Death Rider said:


> You realise how silly this comment is? How long have raw and smackdown been around compared to NXT and AEW? That is like expecting a new business start up to be beating a major company around for years. AEW is a brand new company. Expecting them to get Raw's ratings is plain moronic. Same with expecting nxt to get that as well lol. Aew is doing very well for a start up and nxt did well this week. If you are expecting them to match raw and smackdown in the ratings you need a reality check sir.


You can use that excuse 20 years from now too. "well WWE has been around for longer" Its always going to be around for longer. How longer you want to give AEW? 5, 10, 20, 100 years? I encourage AEW to beat WWE, because I want WWE to do better but I call it as I see it now, when it does outdo WWE call me, until then I call it as it is.

Plus my original post was more about the rapid fanbases than anything else. I just fucking hate fanboys. I can also tell you that both shows are not perfect, I enjoy both AEW and NXT. But reality is, it's not moving the needle yet, and I accept that.


----------



## Death Rider

ellthom said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realise how silly this comment is? How long have raw and smackdown been around compared to NXT and AEW? That is like expecting a new business start up to be beating a major company around for years. AEW is a brand new company. Expecting them to get Raw's ratings is plain moronic. Same with expecting nxt to get that as well lol. Aew is doing very well for a start up and nxt did well this week. If you are expecting them to match raw and smackdown in the ratings you need a reality check sir.
> 
> 
> 
> You can use that excuse 20 years from now too. "well WWE has been around for longer" Its always going to be around for longer. How longer you want to give AEW? 5, 10, 20, 100 years? I encourage AEW to beat WWE, because I want WWE to do better but I call it as I see it now, when it does outdo WWE call me.
> 
> Plus my original post was more about the rapid fanbases than anything else.
Click to expand...

Right cause comparing a company 8 weeks into tv is the same as a show around for 25 years on... like I said expecting aew to be beating wwe right now is dumb. Good to know you have unrealistic expectations though. Building a business up takes time. But people nowadays want everything now now now


----------



## ellthom

Death Rider said:


> Right cause comparing a company 8 weeks into tv is the same as a show around for 25 years on... like I said expecting aew to be beating wwe right now is dumb. Good to know you have unrealistic expectations though. Building a business up takes time. But people nowadays want everything now now now


As I said, I am calling it how I see it now. I am well aware things can change in the future but so far they are not! I am speaking in the 'now', the 'present', the 'fact of the matter'. Not the 'maybes' and 'hope so's'


EDIT: Also I love your sig


----------



## Death Rider

ellthom said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right cause comparing a company 8 weeks into tv is the same as a show around for 25 years on... like I said expecting aew to be beating wwe right now is dumb. Good to know you have unrealistic expectations though. Building a business up takes time. But people nowadays want everything now now now
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I am calling it how I see it now. I am well aware things can change in the future but so far they are not! I am speaking in the 'now', the 'present', the 'fact of the matter'. Not the 'maybes' and 'hope so's'
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also I love your sig
Click to expand...

And I am saying that judging them on the basis of not beating raw and smackdown is unfair. They don't need to beat raw and smackdown to be successful. Also thanks for the signature comment ?


----------



## fulcizombie

ellthom said:


> I like that NxT and AEW fan boys constantly trying to one up each other like they are actually winning something, meanwhile Raw and Smackdown are still kicking both their asses... I guess mediocrity is something worth celebrating for you people.
> 
> AEW is just TNA 2.0 and NxT will always be the third brand to Vince. Both are insignificant in reality to Vince, otherwise he'd be running scared trying to improve his own shitty product (Raw and Smackdown)


Raw is doing around 2 million and dynamite around 1 million (having another wrestling show at the same time slot) , that’s not insignificant for Vince and it shows with his efforts to boost NXT which suddenly became a big factor in the wwe programming and major angles. Stop acting like Raw is doing 10 million or something. Celebrating that....Raw is doing better than dynamite is bizarre to say the least. Hell Raw right now is approaching «TNA in its prime» numbers. Plus 100k buys for each ppv of aew is not bad at all considering what second tier wwe PPVs were doing before the catastrophic wwe network appeared.


----------



## sideon

fulcizombie said:


> Raw is doing around 2 million and *dynamite around 1 million* (having another wrestling show at the same time slot) , that’s not insignificant for Vince and it shows with his efforts to boost NXT which suddenly became a big factor in the wwe programming and major angles. Stop acting like Raw is doing 10 million or something. Celebrating that....Raw is doing better than dynamite is bizarre to say the least. Hell Raw right now is approaching «TNA in its prime» numbers. Plus 100k buys for each ppv of aew is not bad at all considering what second tier wwe PPVs were doing before the catastrophic wwe network appeared.


Stop using the word around to fudge the numbers for AEW, and this past episode was the first time in a while where AEW was able to get to 1 million and it fell into the hundred thousands as it went on. RAW has been doing a little over 2mil but Smackdown is the highest rated out of all the wrestling shows. NXT was never expected to do big numbers and they have the least to lose, so them getting anything close to a million is big.


----------



## fulcizombie

sideon said:


> Stop using the word around to fudge the numbers for AEW, and this past episode was the first time in a while where AEW was able to get to 1 million and it fell into the hundred thousands as it went on. RAW has been doing a little over 2mil but Smackdown is the highest rated out of all the wrestling shows. NXT was never expected to do big numbers and they have the least to lose, so them getting anything close to a million is big.


What ? Isn’t dynamite doing around 900k-1 million and Raw barely over 2 million ? SD is on Fox and its numbers are pathetic for free tv, not the same with Raw and Dynamite. NXT is not the same show it was two months ago, it is a huge part of the biggest wwe angle going on right now, stars from the other shows are appearing there all the time and HHH is basically begging people to watch and it is still losing in the key demographic with a substantial difference. For how long can the wwe keep NXT a big factor in wwe angles, something that has actually hurt the ratings of its main shows, just to battle dynamite ? We will see.


----------



## ellthom

fulcizombie said:


> Raw is doing around 2 million and dynamite around 1 million (having another wrestling show at the same time slot) , that’s not insignificant for Vince and it shows with his efforts to boost NXT which suddenly became a big factor in the wwe programming and major angles. Stop acting like Raw is doing 10 million or something. Celebrating that....Raw is doing better than dynamite is bizarre to say the least. Hell Raw right now is approaching «TNA in its prime» numbers. Plus 100k buys for each ppv of aew is not bad at all considering what second tier wwe PPVs were doing before the catastrophic wwe network appeared.


I would personally prefer to see AEW go head to head with Raws timeslot or Smackdown, I do think it will have a bigger impact than AEW v NxT. At least then I could support the two best wrestling shows right now instead of sacrificing one.


----------



## Jazminator

What is interesting to me is that AEW keeps beating NXT (so far) in the "key demo," which is the young adults demo. How is it that people older 50 are more enamored of NXT? I would think that NXT would appeal to younger fans because the performers are younger and more fresh than the established main roster talent. I love both AEW and NXT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



.christopher. said:


> Have I seen him lately? No, I haven't watched WWE related shows for a while now. I have however seen him enough to know what type of talent he is. In both ROH & NXT. For me, he's the generic cocky shit that hides behind his faction, but doesn't pull off the character as well as the countless talents that have portrayed said character before him.
> 
> Also, WWE, well, since probably the Attitude Era in which they actually had to put effort in, have notoriously pushed crap talent to the top. Cole is no exception.


Difference of opinion but seeing as you haven't seen him lately, I won't post judgement. He's had one of the best character arc's in wrestling over the past year or so. Maybe you personally don't enjoy his work as a chickenshit faction leader but he's portrayed the character so well across the indies up until early 2019, again why he's pushed so much. He's a great character with the mic to back it up, despite being a fantastic wrestler that's always came second because of his excellent character work.

And he's been NXT up into this point, where actual talent has been pushed not crap. Cole is no exception.


----------



## rbl85

I feel like Cole is perfect for a show like NXT in this era.

10-15 years ago he would have been way too small to be a top wrestler.


----------



## GTL2

Beating AEW is a landmark for NXT. Ratings are up so, on the face of it, good news for WWE there. 

On the flipside they had to bring out a lot of main roster artillery to do it and it was not by much at all; a long way from any knockout and they didn't make any real dent in AEW's audience. 

This could turn into a hollow victory for WWE. We've just seen that if you put WWE main roster performers on a night that most people aren't used to watching wrestling, you get figures a lot like AEW's. That could devalue the RAW and SD brands

The invasion angle can only work for a few weeks - you can't invade for ever. They need to hit this phase short and hard to build up a storyline that can carry NXT forward without relying on a plot device that cannot be sustained. Stick to NXT talent who will get the crowd amped too.


----------



## MetalKiwi

I think now that NXT has had a taste of winning, they will bring more main roster guys over each week from now on.


----------



## IronMan8

Short-term, last week’s ratings were a classic Pyrrhic victory.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Difference of opinion but seeing as you haven't seen him lately, I won't post judgement. He's had one of the best character arc's in wrestling over the past year or so. Maybe you personally don't enjoy his work as a chickenshit faction leader but he's portrayed the character so well across the indies up until early 2019, again why he's pushed so much. He's a great character with the mic to back it up, despite being a fantastic wrestler that's always came second because of his excellent character work.
> 
> And he's been NXT up into this point, where actual talent has been pushed not crap. Cole is no exception.


You are right - it is a difference of opinion. We all have different tastes when it comes to wrestling so as long as you enjoy Cole that's what counts.

As for those who get pushed in NXT, they definitely put more effort into it than the main roster, but, for me, I don't like who they push for the most part which is why I don't watch anymore. Gargano, Cole, Ciampa - they're all generic talents, imo. The types whose promos come off as scripted, and, considering it's NXT, I don't think they are as scripted as the main rosters so that's poor, and they all wrestle the same match. Spamming of spots, kick outs, no selling, etc. I have that problem with AEW, too, for what it's worth. Well, wrestling in general nowadays.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

*Re: WWE NXT TV Ratings Thread: NO B.S.'ing THE NUMBERS.*



.christopher. said:


> You are right - it is a difference of opinion. We all have different tastes when it comes to wrestling so as long as you enjoy Cole that's what counts.
> 
> As for those who get pushed in NXT, they definitely put more effort into it than the main roster, but, for me, I don't like who they push for the most part which is why I don't watch anymore. Gargano, Cole, Ciampa - they're all generic talents, imo. The types whose promos come off as scripted, and, considering it's NXT, I don't think they are as scripted as the main rosters so that's poor, and they all wrestle the same match. Spamming of spots, kick outs, no selling, etc. I have that problem with AEW, too, for what it's worth. Well, wrestling in general nowadays.


Yes, their rosters are both very bland. AEWs midcard guys like Pac, Hangman, etc...vs the UE and all the people below both groups are all very, very bland.

But AEW has Mox, Jericho, MJF, & Cody to get people to tune in while WWE can drop any of their big name guys on Wednesday with Monday night hype to get people to tune in.

Will be interesting to see the long term drawing ability of The Elite/Cody/Mox/MJF vs main stars of WWE.


----------



## The Wood

The WWE main roster guys aren't really draws. How did that wild card rule work out for them? More of that WWE audience are discovering NXT, so we'll see if they get a taste for WWE's boutique brand. I think this has always been their strategy.

This is really probably closer to the second victory for NXT, given that 27k viewers, or whatever the fuck that last rating where AEW allegedly "won" by a tiny bit is probably way too close to be anything other than an estimate, and when you factor in the Network, NXT was no doubt watched by more people. Beating them by a smidge in the ratings could be argued the same way for AEW in a TNT/USA battle, but I bet you a large, large chunk of that 18-34 demo that is missing for NXT on the USA Network watch on the Network on Thursday. That's another training weight NXT can potentially throw off should they want to get more serious about things. But right now it appears they don't need to. AEW, conversely, doesn't really have any secret moves they can play.


----------



## The Wood

Sorry, this was a double-post.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The Wood said:


> The WWE main roster guys aren't really draws. How did that wild card rule work out for them? More of that WWE audience are discovering NXT, so we'll see if they get a taste for WWE's boutique brand. I think this has always been their strategy.


Wild card was a ratings bump week 1 and 2.


----------



## The Wood

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Wild card was a ratings bump week 1 and 2.


Well, that highlights how stupid a lot of wrestling fans were. It was obvious a band-aid.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*W-W:
0.810M [29th] [ - 0.106M | - 11.57% ]
0.240D [19th] [ - 0.060D | - 20.00% ]

NXT | AEW:
0.810M | 0.663M [ + 0.147M | + 22.17% ]
0.240D | 0.260D [ - 0.020D | - 7.69% ]

W-W | NXT + AEW:
1.473M [ - 0.336M | - 18.57% ]
0.500D [ - 0.190D | - 27.54% ]*


----------



## ellthom

Yikes those AEW ratings... Although I will be honest, while the first four shows of AEW were better than NxT, NxT has been better for the last three weeks easily...

Altohugh this is good news all around as it forces AEW to do better... Healthy competition.


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW won in the key demo that is what matters most they beat NXT where it matters.


----------



## MEMS

birthday_massacre said:


> AEW won in the key demo that is what matters most they beat NXT where it matters.


Lol


----------



## Dolorian

The Nightmare of AEW...


----------



## Zappers

They took away the the ratings thread in AEW.


----------



## McNugget

AEW: 851,000 
NXT: 845,000 

Ya'll are embarrassing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WOW. NXT closed the gap in the overall number AND demo big time. They're neck and neck with AEW. That's all WWE wanted.


----------



## Balor fan

AEW won this week. 

Viewers 18-49 AEW 0.32/NXT 0.29
Female viewers 18-49 AEW 0.22/NXT 0.21
Male viewers 18-49 AEW 0.41/NXT 0.36
Viewers 18-34 AEW 0.19/NXT 0.20
Female viewers 12-34 AEW 0.11/NXT 0.12
Male viewers 12-34 AEW 0.25/NXT 0.20
Viewers 25-54 AEW 0.35/NXT 0.32
Viewers 50+ AEW 0.31/NXT 0.38


----------



## Dolorian

The Nightmare raising the NXT demo...


----------



## Hephaesteus

So these idiots basically buried the majority of their roster and they still cant overtake AEW? That's hillarious


----------



## Garty

Dolorian said:


> The Nightmare raising the NXT demo...


I thought most everyone here hates women's wrestling? Maybe not you or I, but it's hard not to miss being talked about.


----------



## Dolorian

Garty said:


> I thought most everyone here hates women's wrestling? Maybe not you or I, but it's hard not to miss being talked about.


Well the women are the main reason I am watching the shows these days. Charlotte/Becky for RAW, Rhea/Io for NXT.


----------



## K4L318

Showstopper said:


> WOW. NXT closed the gap in the overall number AND demo big time. They're neck and neck with AEW. That's all WWE wanted.


they gonna lose that buzz too. This the PPV effect. Next week, thats gone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

K4L318 said:


> they gonna lose that buzz too. This the PPV effect. Next week, thats gone.


Maybe. But the PPV was two Sunday's ago, not this past Sunday.


----------



## K4L318

Showstopper said:


> Maybe. But the PPV was two Sunday's ago, not this past Sunday.


bro you a HBK fan. Im a Flair and Austin. You know more than anything if ya have no hook to watch next week you just matches. And matches are fine when its on social platforms, but when we talking bout holding an audience it dont fly.


----------



## gl83

K4L318 said:


> bro you a HBK fan. Im a Flair and Austin. You know more than anything if ya have no hook to watch next week you just matches. And matches are fine when its on social platforms, but when we talking bout holding an audience it dont fly.


No hook? You have a grudge match stemming from the most recent Takeover, a title match and a #1 contender's match with the winner facing the champion the following week. I think the next two weeks have a hook. While this past week was more filler and story-building, the next 2 weeks seem stacked.


----------



## sideon

Hephaesteus said:


> So these idiots basically buried the majority of their roster and they still cant overtake AEW? That's hillarious


Once again showing that ya'll don't know what the meaning of the term buried. They used their more high profile people to help put over the lesser known talent, which is the exact opposite of a burial and is how wrestling should work.


Showstopper said:


> WOW. NXT closed the gap in the overall number AND demo big time. They're neck and neck with AEW. That's all WWE wanted.


Which is why they're winning, because a 6k difference is not that much of a difference, and you can best believe that if the numbers were reversed the AEW fans would consider it a win.


K4L318 said:


> bro you a HBK fan. Im a Flair and Austin. You know more than anything if ya have no hook to watch next week you just matches. And matches are fine when its on social platforms, but when we talking bout holding an audience it dont fly.


They've set up the next 2 weeks perfectly so what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## fabi1982

Funny thing the same people complaining in the other thread about fanboys coming in and talking crap, are the same people coming in here and do the same..

Anyways looking at the numbers over the last couple of weeks we can see that NXT is massively learning from their mistakes of just matches the first couple weeks. And now with more people know who the NXT roster are they are doing a fine job in keeping people interested. Loke others have said, the next two weeks are set and very interesting. 

Just good to see that more and more young audience is watching and that the numbers are steady. All signs they are doing a lot of stuff right in NXT.


----------



## Zappers

I remember when people on this forum laughed when WWE talked about the long game with NXT. It's a micro budget show and it's taking it to AEW and their billion dollar checkbook. NXT formula is working. Slow build, hard working talent that people care about and good storytelling. It's amazing process to see, what's even more amazing is they got incredible talent that's currently sidelined. Wait until they come back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

K4L318 said:


> bro you a HBK fan. Im a Flair and Austin. You know more than anything if ya have no hook to watch next week you just matches. And matches are fine when its on social platforms, but when we talking bout holding an audience it dont fly.


Well, for some reason they had a good carryover from the PPV two weeks ago. I gave up on predictiions for this shit ages ago. Fans are weird these days. And most importantly, I have no dog in this fight.


----------



## gl83

Ratings breakdown:



> Q1: Pete Dunne vs. Killian Dain – 944,000 viewers, 360,000 in 18-49
> Q2: Dain vs. Dunne/Undisputed Era segment – 892,000 viewers (down 52,000), 362,000 in 18-49 (up 2,000)
> Q3: Kushida video/Shayna Baszler vs. Xia Li – 851,000 viewers (down 41,000), 389,000 in 18-49 (up 27,000)
> Q4: Kassius Ohno interview/Forgotten Sons vs. Leon Ruff & Adrian Alanis – 764,000 viewers (down 87,000), 355,000 in 18-49 (down 34,000)
> Q5: Dakota Kai, Rhea Ripley, Mia Yim angle – 874,000 viewers (up 110,000), 800,000 in 18-49 (up 36,000)
> Q6: Matt Riddle vs. Kassius Ohno – 808,000 viewers (down 66,000), 779,000 in 18-49 (down 21,000)
> Q7: KUSHIDA vs. Cameron Grimes – 830,000 viewers (up 22,000), 799,000 in 18-49 (up 20,000)
> Q8: Undisputed Era vs. Keith Lee, Tommaso Ciampa and Dominik Dijakovic – 742,000 viewers (down 88,000), 759,000 in 18-49 (down 40,000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411MANIA | Detailed Week 10 Ratings Breakdown for AEW Dynamite vs. NXT
> 
> 
> A detailed ratings breakdown for week ten of the ongoing Wednesday Night War between AEW Dynamite and WWE NXT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411mania.com


----------



## Hephaesteus

sideon said:


> Once again showing that ya'll don't know what the meaning of the term buried. They used their more high profile people to help put over the lesser known talent, which is the exact opposite of a burial and is how wrestling should work.


Just because your favorites went over doesn't make it any less of a burial. I would love to hear the explanation of how using your major leaguers to put over the minor leaguers helps or even attracts anybody other than fans of said talent. If anything it puts people off of the established performers. And all this and they still aren't even winning in the ratings war for that night. So basically this was an entire circle jerk that did more harm than good.


----------



## GTL2

I'd expect AEW will be happier with those numbers than NXT. Big recovery from the week before and back to what looks like their more consistent figures around 850K.

Quite surprised at some of the drops in NXT's figures. The main event was pretty good but saw a big decrease. Forgotten Sons still seem unable to get any traction.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Zappers said:


> I remember when people on this forum laughed when WWE talked about the long game with NXT. It's a micro budget show and it's taking it to AEW and their billion dollar checkbook. NXT formula is working. Slow build, hard working talent that people care about and good storytelling. It's amazing process to see, what's even more amazing is they got incredible talent that's currently sidelined. Wait until they come back.


They're losing 8-2 and their only victories came from stacking the shows with main roster wrestlers. But yeah, their formula is working.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It's a tie this week. :mj4 778K for both. AEW won the 18-49 demo slightly .28 to .24.

Last week AEW won by 5K, this week it's a tie. That Survivor Series shit really closed the gap for NXT. Crazy. I thought it was rather meaningless, but I guess the general audience doesn't.


----------



## ellthom

I wonder if WCW and WWE ever tied this close?


----------



## MEMS

Best Bout Machine said:


> They're losing 8-2 and their only victories came from stacking the shows with main roster wrestlers. But yeah, their formula is working.


They haven’t slowly closed the gap week after week to now being in a dead heat? Are you disputing that?


----------



## MEMS

Hephaesteus said:


> Just because your favorites went over doesn't make it any less of a burial. I would love to hear the explanation of how using your major leaguers to put over the minor leaguers helps or even attracts anybody other than fans of said talent. If anything it puts people off of the established performers. And all this and they still aren't even winning in the ratings war for that night. So basically this was an entire circle jerk that did more harm than good.


You’re failing to realize the whole Survivor Series thing was a statement that NXT was not a minor league outfit. It should be treated as a legit 3rd brand of WWE. Don’t let the small venue and minuscule production fool you. The in-ring talent level is unmatched. And now because of that they’ve eliminated the ratings gap and are in a dead heat with the big budget competition. This was the entire purpose of them going over at SS. And Raw and SD are no worse off. There is no doubt the execs in Conn are very pleased with how that all went.


----------



## gl83

Here's the ratings breakdown for this week's episode of NXT:



> Q1: Lio Rush vs. Angel Garza – 840,000 viewers, 320,000 in 18-49
> Q2: Garza/Rush, Shayna Baszler video – 785,000 viewers (down 55,000), 296,000 in 18-49 (down 24,000)
> Q3: Garza proposal/Raul Mendoza vs. Cameron Grimes – 759,000 viewers (down 26,000), 289,000 in 18-49 (down 7,000)
> Q4: Travis Banks vs. Jaxson Ryker/Mia Yim video – 723,000 viewers (down 36,000), 282,000 in 18-49 (down 7,000)
> Q5: Mia Yim vs. Dakota Kai – 782,000 viewers (up 59,000), 311,000 in 18-49 (up 29,000)
> Q6: Breezango vs. Singh Brothers – 742,000 viewers (down 40,000), 293,000 in 18-49 (down 18,000)
> Q7: Bianca Belair vs. Kayden Carter – 783,000 viewers (up 41,000), 301,000 in 18-49 (up 8,000)
> Q8: Tommaso Ciampa vs. Keith Lee vs. Finn Balor – 776,000 viewers (down 27,000), 316,000 in 18-49 (up 15,000)
> Overrun: Ciampa/Lee/Balor – 901,000 (up 125,000), 385,000 (up 69,000)
> 
> 
> Credit: WON


----------



## Zappers

Best Bout Machine said:


> They're losing 8-2 and their only victories came from stacking the shows with main roster wrestlers. But yeah, their formula is working.


They are not stacking their shows with main roster wrestlers. That statement is over exaggerated and untrue. A few main roster wrestlers showing up a couple of times is not stacking. Plus they did it for a reason, for the Survivor Series story. That's over now... If anything, RAW/SD was stacking their shows with NXT wrestlers during that time. It was 10 fold compared to the other way around. Which was a huge compliment. RAW/SD needed NXT to make things exciting. Not the other way around. NXT didn't and doesn't need any help.

8-2 ?, the bottom line is viewership in total. NXT is doing just fine. Now factor in the NXT replays on different nights and different channels. (yes I know AEW has a replay) But what AEW doesn't have, is a million and half dedicated subscribers that pay good money to watch WWE product. All of which have full access to NXT shows the next night. Believe it or not, A LOT of people still only watch NXT on the Network.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> It's a tie this week. :mj4 778K for both. AEW won the 18-49 demo slightly .28 to .24.
> 
> Last week AEW won by 5K, this week it's a tie. That Survivor Series shit really closed the gap for NXT. Crazy. I thought it was rather meaningless, but I guess the general audience doesn't.


*It was huge dude. You watched live and felt Rhea instantly solidify herself as a star in the whole company. That went a long way, especially with NXT winning the whole night.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

MEMS said:


> You’re failing to realize the whole Survivor Series thing was a statement that NXT was not a minor league outfit. It should be treated as a legit 3rd brand of WWE. Don’t let the small venue and minuscule production fool you. The in-ring talent level is unmatched. And now because of that they’ve eliminated the ratings gap and are in a dead heat with the big budget competition. This was the entire purpose of them going over at SS. And Raw and SD are no worse off. There is no doubt the execs in Conn are very pleased with how that all went.


They're clearly minor league if the only major talent that was beaten cleanly was Bayley. Hell even the so called major talent that they don't respect got protected. As for beating AEW, they still havent done it and if AEW would stop putting out shit shows it wouldn't be close.

At least Raw got a Seth heel turn out of this nonsense. Fox got jack shit and I can only imagine that they're going to start demanding a return on their investment in the near future.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Keller:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207769933691719682
RHEA THE DRAW.


----------



## Not Lying

Rhea reminds me of early John Cena days. Top babyface FOTC protection level booking, and has the talent to back it up. And She's drawing relatively very well to her peers and does come with a star aura.


----------



## Jedah

Well deserved from NXT for finally ending the worst title reign in its history and AEW dropping the ball with their own ending.

Now that Shayna's garbage is over, I can record and watch again, though I hope the other titles get shaken up too. I'm sick of the Undisputed Era.


----------



## Dolorian

And The Nightmare continues to improve the ratings and demo...


----------



## shadow_spinner

So Rhea is a draw?


----------



## fabi1982

shadow_spinner said:


> So Rhea is a draw?


Of course not, it is just the main roster talent bringing in them ratings...oh wait...

Great show deserves great ratings!!


----------



## validreasoning

I think Ripley only had two matches on NXT weekly tv prior to nxt going live on USA in mid September and only of those was battle royal appearance way back in 2017


----------



## Zappers

Where's the AEW supporters with their laughing at NXT now? NXT is now beating them(this week) in almost every demo, including viewers in total. I remember people saying it's all about the demo. Ok, what say you now? FYI, the AEW section is in panic mode. Look at the threads. A couple of months ago they were popping champagne.

Hate to say I told you so, but nah. Keep going with the AEW is gonna bury WWE. Bury? Bury? They can't even complete with WWE's minor league. Wouldn't shock me if TNT pulls the plug by the fall. They are hemorrhaging viewers with AEW.


----------



## Dolorian

From f4wonline

_



In the quarter hour viewership numbers released by the Wrestling Observer for this week’s NXT and AEW, it showed that the Adam Cole vs Finn Balor match at the start of NXT smoked everything else on both shows, with the match being watched by nearly one million viewers.

The match did around 977,000 viewers while the opening match for AEW featuring The Lucha Bros vs Kenny Omega and Hangman Page did 689,000 viewers in head-to-head competition.

Out of eight quarter hours, AEW only won the fifth quarter where the Chris Jericho vs Jungle Boy match attracted 780,000 viewers to NXT’s 732,000 viewers which at the time had the ending of the Kushida match and the beginning of the Shirai match.

But everything else on the show beat AEW, including Dain vs Priest which went head-to-head with the popular Cody Rhodes. NXT in that quarter did nearly 800,000 viewers to AEW’s 703,000.

In the main event, the much-anticipated Shayna Baszler vs Rhea Ripley match did 725,000 viewers against AEW’s SCU vs Young Bucks for the AEW Tag Team titles which did 645,000 viewers. The overrun for NXT had an additional 145,000 viewers tuning in to see Ripley win the title.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## fabi1982

Honestly if they handle Damien Priest properly he could be the next big star. He can talk, he has charisma, he can wrestle and he can sell. I never cared for Punishment Martinez, but Damien Priest ist great!!


----------



## Not Lying

fabi1982 said:


> Honestly if they handle Damien Priest properly he could be the next big star. He can talk, he has charisma, he can wrestle and he can sell. I never cared for Punishment Martinez, but Damien Priest ist great!!


He's one guy I did not even know until his match with Pete a couple of weeks before Wargames but now I think he's one of those dark horses that could really be much more.


----------



## fabi1982

The Definition of Technician said:


> He's one guy I did not even know until his match with Pete a couple of weeks before Wargames but now I think he's one of those dark horses that could really be much more.


I‘ve seen some Punishment Martinez matches but he got more muscles and lost some weight. Was never impressed, be he (like you said) could be one of the future stars.


----------



## Joshi Judas

fabi1982 said:


> Honestly if they handle Damien Priest properly he could be the next big star. He can talk, he has charisma, he can wrestle and he can sell. I never cared for Punishment Martinez, but Damien Priest ist great!!


Coolest entrance in the company too, and the Archer of Infamy is such a badass nickname. He's basically a Baron Corbin with a better looking build and who can wrestle.



Dolorian said:


> From f4wonline


Lol kinda poetic after Cody took a veiled shot at Priest for no reason implying he botches the Cross Rhodes.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dolorian said:


> In the quarter hour viewership numbers released by the Wrestling Observer for this week’s NXT and AEW, it showed that the Adam Cole vs Finn Balor match at the start of NXT smoked everything else on both shows, with the match being watched by nearly one million viewers.


Big Draw Adam Cole


----------



## GTL2

WWE have played a good game so far. Bringing Balor back and recapturing the feeling of when NXT was the hot show was a very good move, and there has been enough talent in NXT to work with him. Then the women's title change.
I don't think NXT could have competed without bringing in the main roster crossover but they have used that really well.


----------



## FamousFreddy

shadow_spinner said:


> So Rhea is a draw?


She is to me!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This week's NXT on Christmas night saw a 5% increase from the previous week and drew 831K...ON CHRISTMAS NIGHT.

Holy fuck:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Showstopper said:


> This week's NXT on Christmas night saw a 5% increase from the previous week and drew 831K...ON CHRISTMAS NIGHT.
> 
> Holy fuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.showbuzzdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Final-Cable-2019-Dec-25-WED.png


All things considered, that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Ace

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> All things considered, that's pretty impressive.


 Nah, it wasn't.

They were unopposed and we know there are 1.6-2m viewers watching wrestling on Wednesdays.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> All things considered, that's pretty impressive.


Yep. A pre-reorded show that went head to head with Lakers/Clippers, and all of the Christmas movies on Christmas night. Very strong number.


----------



## llj

Yeah, with everyone at home watching TV, and no AEW, it probably could have hit 1 million, and it didn't. So while it is good by NXT standards, it is somehow still a pretty disappointing number. The only time you expect numbers to go way down are on 23rd or 24th when people are still out and doing their Christmas errands. There is no excuse not to post a good rating on the 25th though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That was a very good number. It was a pre-recorded show with results online for nearly a week in advance, and was clearly a filler show with very little storyline development and just random matches and aired on the biggest holiday of the year. AEW fans probably didn't even watch, and it went head to head with the Lakers with LeBron against the Clippers. That doesn't even take into account Christmas movies people were watching. Great number, zero doubt about it. If AEW did this number, people would probably be proclaiming the AE is on it's way back or some such nonsense.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I can't believe people are trying to downplay this number, there are 1.6M Wednesday night wrestling fans, NXT pulled in half of them on the biggest holiday of the year, with a pretaped show and NBA competition.

Do wrestling fans not have families or friends? Because I was with 20 people and I was the only wrestling fan which is why the tv was on Netflix Christmas movies.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210660110407589888
[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

No AEW and still couldn't hit a mill. 

Ouch.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Yeah I was expecting them to do over a million for this show. Be interesting to see what AEW pulls in unapposed.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Terrible number for NXT. Their lowest demo in over a month 29th on Christmas without AEW. Big draw with the 50+ at least. Should have hit at least Mill I would say they should have hit 1.2-1.25M if it wasn't Christmas. There doesn't really seem to be that much of a crossover with AEW and NXT fans.


----------



## The Wood

That number is excellent for Christmas.


----------



## The Wood

Not a great number for NXT this week. Coming off a cold two weeks they need to get revved up though.


----------



## Gh0stFace

So AEW finished #6 in viewship while NXT failed to break into the top 55. Just posting this for the annoying trolls who were talking about how doomed AEW was after NXT had their first win.


----------



## fabi1982

I couldnt care less about NXTs ratings, if all things fall apart, it will still be on the network and as long as I can get my NXT fix, I am a happy camper. I liked the episode, but like @The Wood said, coming off the two weeks explains things and even if it doesnt, they should be up to 800+ next week, maybe with some RR stuff even more.


----------



## Bloody Warpath

Since AEW wanted to hype the DVR 24/7 7-11 numbers to make them look good, I give to you the Nielsen social media ratings for the week


----------



## fabi1982

WWE dominating as expected  And maybe we have to add this to the ratings as well, like TNT figured out these 32m watching, so this boosts NXT right about 1.5m, great!!


----------



## fulcizombie

Social media, Lol are you people that desperate ?Anyway NXT was once again trounced by dynamite yesterday.


----------



## fabi1982

You understand jokes and/or sarcasm?


----------



## TKO Wrestling

One has to wonder about the WWE's level of interest in this "war" now that the entire point of putting nXt against AEW has been wiped away with AEWs 4 year tv deal.


----------



## Hephaesteus

So NXT did all that bull to get NXT over the hump just to go right back to where they started? Brilliant!


----------



## Reil

TKO Wrestling said:


> One has to wonder about the WWE's level of interest in this "war" now that the entire point of putting nXt against AEW has been wiped away with AEWs 4 year tv deal.


Probably hasn't diminished much, if at all. Because it's incredibly likely TNT has an out clause in their contract that if AEW performs below a certain level, they can cancel Dynamite. Not that I think it's going to happen, but just saying.

Also I guess the speculation going around about the lower ratings for NXT is because of Worlds Collide and NXT putting a lot of focus on the UK guys, who casual fans don't care about.


----------



## The Wood

NXT taking it slow and steady with their show still. A bit too slow for my tastes, which a bit too much at the same time. I think they need to do things to make their shows feel more urgent, but without hot-shotting. They seem to have more patience than me though, lol. 

I don't think this deserves its own thread until it's confirmed, but the scuttlebutt is that NXT isn't generating any revenue for the WWE -- as in they don't get paid for it. I'm not sure if that's after production costs and running the Performance Center, or they literally got it put on USA for nothing, but it's an interesting wrinkle to this story.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Wood said:


> NXT taking it slow and steady with their show still. A bit too slow for my tastes, which a bit too much at the same time. I think they need to do things to make their shows feel more urgent, but without hot-shotting. They seem to have more patience than me though, lol.
> 
> I don't think this deserves its own thread until it's confirmed, but the scuttlebutt is that NXT isn't generating any revenue for the WWE -- as in they don't get paid for it. I'm not sure if that's after production costs and running the Performance Center, or they literally got it put on USA for nothing, but it's an interesting wrinkle to this story.


A wrinkle that proves the ’counter programming’ thing everybody except stans have been saying for months now


----------



## MEMS

I think NXT is almost flawless right now. I really can’t think can’t think of anything to legit complain about.

Honestly I’m pretty sure the ratings difference right now is the push for Moxley. He has that it factor that you is just so natural. Especially in the role they have him in. The loner, rebel babyface. He’s perfect with it. People want to stand with him and cheer for him. And WWE had him in this same situation when the Shield first split but they didn’t see it or didn’t care so they placed him below corporate Seth and super Roman. Like I always said Cody is not a headliner and that reflected in the ratings when he was challenging Jericho. Now with Mox in that role they’re going to be hard to beat.


----------



## DammitChrist

asukaisawesome said:


> Charlotte=not a draw


Nobody really draws on TV, but I do know that Charlotte Flair is enough of a draw to keep you rejoining on this site by using hundreds of different accounts (to obsessively post about her negatively years later) because you're one hell of a sad individual


----------



## Garty

It's comical when the NXT supporters/AEW haters are all throwing a hissy-fit about AEW rating wins in the AEW forum, rather than here, talking about why they lost, or continue losing, what they liked, what they don't like, etc. It's easier to show hate, then it is to show apathy.

There's no bias in pointing out that there are only about 10 replies in this thread, week after week.


----------



## Pippen94

MEMS said:


> I think NXT is almost flawless right now. I really can’t think can’t think of anything to legit complain about.
> 
> Honestly I’m pretty sure the ratings difference right now is the push for Moxley. He has that it factor that you is just so natural. Especially in the role they have him in. The loner, rebel babyface. He’s perfect with it. People want to stand with him and cheer for him. And WWE had him in this same situation when the Shield first split but they didn’t see it or didn’t care so they placed him below corporate Seth and super Roman. Like I always said Cody is not a headliner and that reflected in the ratings when he was challenging Jericho. Now with Mox in that role they’re going to be hard to beat.


Cody came off like a damn superstar last night. Problem with nxt is they can build wrestlers up but once called to main brands they get squashed or changed - why should fans invest?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The Wrestling Observer Newsletter noted that AEW’s audience numbers were up in the 18-49 demographic. On the other hand WWE NXT’s ratings went up greatly in the older demographic which is the direction WWE generally skews.



> AEW more than doubled NXT in teenagers, but NXT was well ahead in 50+, even though both companies were up strongly in older viewers.
> 
> Week one indicated Flair did increase NXT’s audience with older viewers, but AEW increased more with younger viewers.


----------



## Whoanma

DammitChrist said:


> Nobody really draws on TV, but I do know that Charlotte Flair is enough of a draw to keep you rejoining on this site by using hundreds of different accounts (to obsessively post about her negatively years later) because you're one hell of a sad individual


----------



## MEMS

Pippen94 said:


> Cody came off like a damn superstar last night. Problem with nxt is they can build wrestlers up but once called to main brands they get squashed or changed - why should fans invest?


That’s only a problem if you’re still looking at NXT as a developmental program for Raw and SD which it hasn’t been for a few years now. Fans should invest because it’s a roster loaded with elite talent that consistently puts out amazing shows.


----------



## Pippen94

MEMS said:


> That’s only a problem if you’re still looking at NXT as a developmental program for Raw and SD which it hasn’t been for a few years now. Fans should invest because it’s a roster loaded with elite talent that consistently puts out amazing shows.


Show is filmed in small studio & talent are an after thought at big ppv. It's a developmental league


----------



## MEMS

Pippen94 said:


> Show is filmed in small studio & talent are an after thought at big ppv. It's a developmental league


No bigger or better PPV than a Takeover man. Where habe you been the last 4 years? You need a serious re-programming. This Portland show next week is going to be massive.

What kind of logic is that for a fan? ”I’m not going to enjoy the best wrestling show on the planet because in a year these guys MIGHT go to Raw or SD and get jobbed out.”


----------



## Clique

MEMS said:


> What kind of logic is that for a fan? ”I’m not going to enjoy the best wrestling show on the planet because in a year these guys MIGHT go to Raw or SD and get jobbed out.”


There's a severe lack of logic in each ratings thread you will find here. But, these folks can continue to go off as they desire. I guess...


----------



## Chan Hung

NXT just needs to toss a main roster unused guy here and there. NXT original fans may not like this, but hell the recent invasion with NXT & WWE got me super into NXT now. So im sure other casuals may see NXT if more WWE main roster people interact with it.


----------



## The Wood

I haven’t watched NXT in weeks. I theoretically like The Velveteen Dream, but I need something that really makes me _care_. I don’t feel the need to tune in.


----------



## Pippen94

The Wood said:


> I haven’t watched NXT in weeks. I theoretically like The Velveteen Dream, but I need something that really makes me _care_. I don’t feel the need to tune in.


You don't watch any current wrestling yet spend more time here posting about it than anybody - sad


----------



## Prosper

593k viewers for NXT this week. AEW drew 700k. Something needs to change. Put the strap on Karrion Kross and move Bianca Belair back down.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cole should have lost the strap like months ago.


----------



## DammitChrist

Adam Cole is about a week away from holding the NXT title for a year :mark:

It's been a fun title reign too! Cole deserves it :drose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

prosperwithdeen said:


> 593k viewers for NXT this week. AEW drew 700k. Something needs to change. Put the strap on Karrion Kross and move Bianca Belair back down.


They just came with in 90K viewers of AEW right after AEW PPV and WITH Mike Tyson on the show. I'd say that's a HUGE win for NXT.

I expected AEW to do at least 950K after a PPV and with Tyson on the show and to win over NXT by way more than 90K viewers.


----------



## Pippen94

Showstopper said:


> They just came with in 90K viewers of AEW right after AEW PPV and WITH Mike Tyson on the show. I'd say that's a HUGE win for NXT.
> 
> I expected AEW to do at least 950K after a PPV and with Tyson on the show and to win over NXT by way more than 90K viewers.


Nxt demo still only 0.19 despite increase - why is audience so much older?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Pippen94 said:


> Nxt demo still only 0.19 despite increase - why is audience so much older?



Well the WWE audience always skews older. Plus AEW plays to the younger demo. They use blood more, the talents cuss a lot more, they use a lot of meme humor, etc.


----------



## Prosper

Showstopper said:


> They just came with in 90K viewers of AEW right after AEW PPV and WITH Mike Tyson on the show. I'd say that's a HUGE win for NXT.
> 
> I expected AEW to do at least 950K after a PPV and with Tyson on the show and to win over NXT by way more than 90K viewers.


Strong numbers for both shows. 827k for AEW and 731k for NXT. About 96K viewer difference. That's definitely a huge win for NXT all things considered. That cage fight was pretty crazy, I'm not really that surprised that they were slightly under a 100k viewer difference with AEW after watching that honestly. 950K is pushing it, even with Tyson. They'll need more time on the air to get that high. Their Youtube numbers are more of an indication, as both the FTR and Tyson segments are trending with the Tyson segment at 1.2 million views already.


----------



## Pippen94

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well the WWE audience always skews older. Plus AEW plays to the younger demo. They use blood more, the talents cuss a lot more, they use a lot of meme humor, etc.


Nxt marketing big show as "in your house" to reference ppv type which hasn't existed for 21 years doesn't help with young audiences


----------



## RainmakerV2

Imagine a Leon Ruff match getting 130K views on YouTube. Kross and Scarlett da draws


----------



## RainmakerV2

Only 15K behind AEW this week.


----------



## Pippen94

RainmakerV2 said:


> Only 15K behind AEW this week.


What were demos like?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Pippen94 said:


> What were demos like?


.29 Aew
.20 NXT in 18 to 49


----------



## fabi1982

I actually couldnt care less about NXT ratings, I just care if the show is good and it was. If things get bad it will be network only again, but what then? It will be the same good to great wrestling show!! I just really like that they test so many people and getting so many new faces in. IYH will be great!!


----------



## rbl85

Guys do you want me to give you the ratings for each quarter from now on ?


----------



## Prosper

673K for NXT and 677K for AEW this week. Bad numbers from both sides. Both cards were filler though. 




rbl85 said:


> Guys do you want me to give you the ratings for each quarter from now on ?


That would be cool.


----------



## rbl85

prosperwithdeen said:


> 673K for NXT and 677K for AEW this week. Bad numbers from both sides. Both cards were filler though.


Yes but the sad thing is that there was a time when even a filler card would do big ratings.

It's harder to build new stars if you have to put all your biggest stars on every show….

Other than that, no problem i will put the ratings for each quarter once it's out.


----------



## rbl85

Nothing really make sense with this week quarters numbers.

Q1 : Undisputed Era in-ring and an Undisputed Era backstage with Keith Lee & Mia Yim : 758k
Q2 : Lee & Yim vs. Johnny Gargano & Candice LeRae and a Damien Priest interview : 684K (loss of 74k)
Q3 : Cameron Grimes/Damien Priest spot, an Io Shirai segment, and a Saurav & Gurjar squash : 616k (loss of 68k)
Q4 : Cameron Grimes skit with girls and Drake Wuertz and William Regal, a Fandango & Tyler Breeze profile segment, a Tommaso Ciampa non-interview and Rhea Ripley & Robert Stone : 651K (gain of 35k viewers)
Q5 : Finn Balor vs. Cameron Grimes : 688K (gain of 37K)
Q6 : Dakota Kai vs. Kacy Catanzaro and a Timothy Thatcher skit : 661K (loss of 27K)
Q7 : Drake Maverick/Fantasma segment and another Undisputed Era segment : 676K (gain of 15K)
Q8 : Cole vs. Lumis and the post-match : 650K ( loss of 26K)

So there you go, some of those numbers are really strange.


----------



## rbl85

I'm a bit disappointed because i thought that NXT after a takeover would do around the same number than last week.

The show was pretty average but it deserved better.


----------



## kazarn

People are bored of Cole's title reign.


----------



## Prosper

746k for NXT and 772k for Dynamite this week. Sasha Banks is a draw.


----------



## sideon

No doubt the ratings surge for NXT was because of Sasha & Bayley. AEW however is getting NXT like ratings you have to wonder if it's because they don't have a crowd or because the new car smell has worn off?


----------



## Cheetara86

Ratings Breakdown: 


[WON] Ratings breakdown for NXT and Dynamite

*NXT 6/17 (746,000 viewers)*

Q1 : Imperium vs. Breezango: 793,000 (*highest point of the show*)

Q2 : end of the match, Velveteen Dream vignette and Priest vs. Dain: down 6,000 (but *up 33,000 in 18-49*)

Q3 : end of the match, Xia Li vs. Aliyah: down 13,000

Q4 : Timothy Thatcher vignette, Undisputed Era skit: down 62,000

Q5 : Cole, Lee, Gargano & Balor promo: *up 33,000* (but down 7,000 in 18-49)

Q6 : Kai vs. Carter, Reed vs. Ruff: down 71,000 (lowest point of the show)

Q7 : Escobar/Maverick angle, beginning of Sasha & Bayley vs. Tegan & Shotzi: *up 53,000*

Q8 : rest of the match: *up 30,000*

;

Summary :

AEW won 5 of the 8 quarters but lost in the main event.

NXT's peak was 793,000 viewers (opening match) while AEW's peak was 824,000 viewers in Q6.

NXT won the main event 757,000 vs. 705,000 for overall viewers. However, AEW kept the lead in the 18-49 (367,000 vs. 264,000).

(Bayley and Sasha continue to be draws with their main event match beating out Jericho.)


----------



## kazarn

Just curious: what's the biggest rating NXT has ever pulled off?


----------



## fabi1982

The first USA rating was around 1.2mio. Think this was the highest rating.


----------



## fabi1982

Cheetara86 said:


> Ratings Breakdown:
> 
> 
> [WON] Ratings breakdown for NXT and Dynamite
> 
> *NXT 6/17 (746,000 viewers)*
> 
> Q1 : Imperium vs. Breezango: 793,000 (*highest point of the show*)
> 
> Q2 : end of the match, Velveteen Dream vignette and Priest vs. Dain: down 6,000 (but *up 33,000 in 18-49*)
> 
> Q3 : end of the match, Xia Li vs. Aliyah: down 13,000
> 
> Q4 : Timothy Thatcher vignette, Undisputed Era skit: down 62,000
> 
> Q5 : Cole, Lee, Gargano & Balor promo: *up 33,000* (but down 7,000 in 18-49)
> 
> Q6 : Kai vs. Carter, Reed vs. Ruff: down 71,000 (lowest point of the show)
> 
> Q7 : Escobar/Maverick angle, beginning of Sasha & Bayley vs. Tegan & Shotzi: *up 53,000*
> 
> Q8 : rest of the match: *up 30,000*
> 
> ;
> 
> Summary :
> 
> AEW won 5 of the 8 quarters but lost in the main event.
> 
> NXT's peak was 793,000 viewers (opening match) while AEW's peak was 824,000 viewers in Q6.
> 
> NXT won the main event 757,000 vs. 705,000 for overall viewers. However, AEW kept the lead in the 18-49 (367,000 vs. 264,000).
> 
> (Bayley and Sasha continue to be draws with their main event match beating out Jericho.)


So basically in Q6 NXT had 674 and AEW Haf 824. so NXT went from 150 behind to 50 in front. Thats impressive!! But the tag title match was expected to draw and I think Fantasma is also awesome and could be a draw, but still wow. And also good the tag starter didnt lost many viewers (even increased in the demo).


----------



## Dark Emperor

NXT is doing alright. It’s the only wrestling show that hasn’t bled much viewers since no crowds.

But then again, it had less viewers and probably more hardcore compared to the other 3 shows.


----------



## RainmakerV2

NXT wins by 150k.


----------



## TD Stinger

Like I said in the other thread, I give all credit to Big Daddy Lee. I have nothing to back that up, but I’m running with it.


----------



## kazarn

AEW got bodied.


----------



## sideon

I'm still not impressed by 6 figure ratings, but there is no doubt that the AEW honeymoon is officially over. It seems like now the only time the ratings spike for AEW is whe their fanbase sees the ratings take a dive, meanwhile NXT has basically maintained the same viewership numbers.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

it was definitely the Triple Threat drawing viewers, all 3 guys are money in that match. surprised aew was so low especially since FF is so soon.


----------



## kazarn

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> it was definitely the Triple Threat drawing viewers, all 3 guys are money in that match. surprised aew was so low especially since FF is so soon.


Wonder how they will do with Cole/Lee in a few weeks.


----------



## Not Lying

TD Stinger said:


> Like I said in the other thread, I give all credit to Big Daddy Lee. I have nothing to back that up, but I’m running with it.


It's both Lee and Balor for sure.
Balor has always been NXT's biggest draw and Balor/Cole drew like 980k. I want to see Balor reclaim the gold at next year's Mania weekend TO.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's both Lee and Balor for sure.
> Balor has always been NXT's biggest draw and Balor/Cole drew like 980k. I want to see Balor reclaim the gold at next year's Mania weekend TO.


Damn, didn't know Cole/Balor drew that much... Impressive.

Lee/Cole should do good numbers then, these guys (Cole, Lee & Balor) are the brands top draws.


----------



## Pippen94

sideon said:


> I'm still not impressed by 6 figure ratings, but there is no doubt that the AEW honeymoon is officially over. It seems like now the only time the ratings spike for AEW is whe their fanbase sees the ratings take a dive, meanwhile NXT has basically maintained the same viewership numbers.


Still lost demo with poor 0.19.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

None of these people on NXT are draws. They've gotten their shit pushed in by AEW like 90% of the time (at least) since both shows started going head to head.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nobody is a REAL draw, I'm pretty sure when draw is mentioned around these parts it's referring to what collection of performers bring in the most out of the brands viewership. I guess not everyone gets that though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Well, when you say certain people are the brands "top draws", people are going to assume you mean they are...you know, draws.

Guess not everyone gets that, though.


----------



## Ozell Gray

*Ratings Breakdown For This Week’s NXT and AEW Dynamite

As reported on Thursday, AEW and NXT split the difference between ratings and viewership, with AEW taking the demo ratings win while NXT had the most overall viewers. The Wrestling Observer Newsletter has the full breakdown of the numbers, which on an overall level had AEW at a 0.22 rating in the 18 – 49 demographic and 633,000 viewers while NXT had a 0.19 demo rating and 786,000 viewers.*

Dynamite was #17 among cable originals for the night in the demo rating, and #8 in non-news shows. NXT on the other hand was #26 overall and #12 among non-news shows. TNT ranked #7 as a cable network behind MTV, FOX News, Food Network, Home & Gardens, CNN and MSNBC. The network was #5 specifically among men 18 – 49 and #2 among non-news shows in that demo. USA Network was #9 among cable networks, ranking behind all the above as well as The History Channel.
Overall, Dynamite was down 18% in viewers from last week and 21.4% in the demo, while NXT was up 5.6% in viewers and down 5% in in the demo. While the specific quarter hour numbers aren’t yet available due to a Nielsen glitch, the site reports that NXT won all the quarter hours in viewers except for the second while AEW won six of the eight quarter hours in the demo rating, losing only the final two.

The main event segments drew 852,000 for NXT and 552,000 for AEW, with the Keith Lee vs. Finn Balor vs. Johnny Gargano match defeating the Matt Hardy vs. Santana match and Chris Jericho-Orange Cassidy confrontation.
AEW did a 0.08 demo rating in the 12-17 demo (down 38.5%), a 0.12 in the 18-34 demo (down 7.7%), a 0.32 in the 35-49 demo (down 25.6%), and a 0.26 in 50+ demo (down 16.1%). The show audience 65.1 percent male among the 18-49 demo and 54.6 percent males among those 12-17, which means record lows in the teens and 35-49 demos.
Meanwhile, NXT did a 0.13 among teenagers (up 8.3%), a 0.10 for those 18-34 (up 25.0%), a 0.28 in 35-49 (down 12.5%) and a 0.42 in for the 50+ crowd (up 16.7). The audience was 60.5% male in 18-49 and 50.5% in 12-17.










411MANIA | Ratings Breakdown For This Week’s NXT and AEW Dynamite


The full ratings breakdown is in for this week's Wednesday Night War, which saw AEW win the demo rating while NXT won overall viewers.




411mania.com


----------



## Not Lying

Showstopper said:


> Well, when you say certain people are the brands "top draws", people are going to assume you mean they are...you know, draws.
> 
> Guess not everyone gets that, though.


a brand's top draw means relatively to everyone else of his current peers, he is the top draw. 
it should be understood..nobody is a bonafide certified 100% gona increase viewership by 20% everytime they appear draw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Definition of Technician said:


> a brand's top draw means relatively to everyone else of his current peers, he is the top draw.
> it should be understood..nobody is a bonafide certified 100% gona increase viewership by 20% everytime they appear draw.


I get that. And I'm not blaming anyone individually. But when you lose to the competition practically every week for 8 months outside of a few times, what exactly is increasing?


----------



## Not Lying

Showstopper said:


> I get that. And I'm not blaming anyone individually. But when you lose to the competition practically every week for 8 months outside of a few times, what exactly is increasing?


your segment relative to your peers on the roster 🤷‍♂️...


----------



## Prosper

748K live for AEW and 792K live for NXT this week.


----------



## shadow_spinner

AEW 6th in demo (.29) 748,000 viewership. NXT 13th in demo (.22) 792,000 viewership


----------



## chronoxiong

Congrats on the win NXT. One more, for the "good guys." As Scott Hall used to say.


----------



## rbl85

You guys are interested for the quarters of this week and last week ? (probably have them later)


----------



## TD Stinger

rbl85 said:


> You guys are interested for the quarters of this week and last week ? (probably have them later)


Im mainly interested in Q1 after MJF’s Ratings War promo, lol.


----------



## kazarn

rbl85 said:


> You guys are interested for the quarters of this week and last week ? (probably have them later)


Post them brother.


----------



## Ace

Let's be honest, that's a pretty pathetic number for NXT with limited commercials, heavy advetisement on Raw and SD and a PPV card.

This is their ceiling lol.


----------



## sideon

It's sad that Jericho is going out like this, he went from being a rockstar in the WWE to now talking about demos for shows that can't crack a million. I think the reason why the WWE refuses to respond to anything that AEW says/does is becacuse they saw how that hurt WCW when the WWE would take shots at them. WWE responding to AEW only helps AEW and does nothing for them. Staying silent and just focusing on their own product makes them look professional, and in turn makes AEW look desperate for attention.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279014570493743106


----------



## shadow_spinner

Jericho went on twitter to explain the demos and why they are important, to give his show a moral victory. If someone like Rollins did the same for WWE they would be ripped to shreds by fans online.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279014570493743106


I say this with no hyperbole, Sasha Banks is a draw for NXT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279054564696756225


Ace said:


> Let's be honest, that's a pretty pathetic number for NXT with limited commercials, heavy advetisement on Raw and SD and a PPV card.
> 
> This is their ceiling lol.


*Sasha vs Io hit 900 k WITH THREE DAYS OF PROMOTION! That's insane. I'm pretty sure that's the highest they've ever reached since moving to USA.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

shadow_spinner said:


> Jericho went on twitter to explain the demos and why they are important, to give his show a moral victory. If someone like Rollins did the same for WWE they would be ripped to shreds by fans online.
> 
> 
> 
> I say this with no hyperbole, Sasha Banks is a draw for NXT


I used to love Jericho. He was my favorite in the world when Shawn was gone from 1998-2002. And even when Shawn did come back, he was my second favorite in the world.

That being said, he's an insecure bitch these days. And what you said about if Seth did something like this is 100% true.


----------



## Not Lying

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279054564696756225
> 
> *Sasha vs Io hit 900 k WITH THREE DAYS OF PROMOTION! That's insane. I'm pretty sure that's the highest they've ever reached since moving to USA.*


This match is another proof that sometimes "simple wrestling" matches can draw. Not a lot of story or feud going on there, just a pure wrestling match match that popped ratings. That's why I roll my eyes when I see those character/promo vs ring-work threads as if wrestling can NEVER draw, when this simple match here proves otherwise.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Why are people so mad at jericho for having a laugh? If anything people mad at jericho are taking it more seriously than he is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279086234112008193
*I was right. Sasha is in two out of three top spots for ratings during the main event. 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278880573956788225*


The Definition of Technician said:


> This match is another proof that sometimes "simple wrestling" matches can draw. Not a lot of story or feud going on there, just a pure wrestling match match that popped ratings. That's why I roll my eyes when I see those character/promo vs ring-work threads as if wrestling can NEVER draw, when this simple match here proves otherwise.


*I disagree. Charlotte vs Io failed miserably and Meltzer laughably gave it a 4.25 star rating while giving Sasha vs Io 3.75 stars. Sasha's star power made this match because people knew it would deliver on a different level of excitement.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Meltz seems mad:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278920031493996545


----------



## Not Lying

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I disagree. Charlotte vs Io failed miserably and Meltzer laughably gave it a 4.25 star rating while giving Sasha vs Io 3.75 stars. Sasha's star power made this match because people knew it would deliver on a different level of excitement.*


Lol seriously? despite the former having a non-finish? ..anws

Don't get me wrong, I am attributing this bump in rating to Sasha's popularity, but I doubt a contract signing would have drawn as much as the match here did. People care about matches with established characters, or with stakes. There wasn't really a feud or "storyline" here, it was simply the dream match of Sasha/Io that drew. To me this proves that if wrestlers are popular enough and people believe they can deliver a great match in the ring, not much build-up is needed for them to draw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> Why are people so mad at jericho for having a laugh? If anything people mad at jericho are taking it more seriously than he is.


*Because he posted the Adam Cole and Keith Lee spoiler on his official Facebook page to be a prick. Now, AEW's entire week 2 card was spoiled on Reddit by a credible source. Jericho got fucked by karma.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because he posted the Adam Cole and Keith Lee spoiler on his official Facebook page to be a prick. Now, AEW's entire week 2 card was spoiled on Reddit by a credible source. Jericho got fucked by karma.*


Ok yea that was a dick move. Didnt these people learn from when wcw pulled that trick and wound up having it backfire on them?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lol seriously? despite the former having a non-finish? ..anws
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am attributing this bump in rating to Sasha's popularity, but I doubt a contract signing would have drawn as much as the match here did. People care about matches with established characters, or with stakes. There wasn't really a feud or "storyline" here, it was simply the dream match of Sasha/Io that drew. To me this proves that if wrestlers are popular enough and people believe they can deliver a great match in the ring, not much build-up is needed for them to draw.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278862159561326592


----------



## Not Lying

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278862159561326592


lol awesome. Dream/Cole NXT title was on that night as well for NXT and didn't come close to that.


----------



## Cheetara86

From WON:

Basically confirmed that Sasha Banks vs Io Shirai main event beat out AEW 900,000 to 645k in viewership.

If there is anyone that should carry this company, besides Asuka, is Sasha Big Draw Banks


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ace said:


> Let's be honest, that's a pretty pathetic number for NXT with limited commercials, heavy advetisement on Raw and SD and a PPV card.
> 
> This is their ceiling lol.



Nah. The first hour of NXT sucked poo poo this week. A 30 minute womens match where the winner is just gonna job to Io anyway. Sorry, I know the internet may have nutted to Thatcher vs. Lorcan rolling around for 15 minutes, but the general public has no clue who these guys are or why they should care, and of course, it lost like 90K viewers. They could put on a better card.


----------



## Prosper

So the story here is, Sasha Banks is a draw and they need to put her in the main event if they can't find good opponents for Drew, who would also be a big deal if his opponents weren't all losers. Much like it has been for the last 4 years now, the women are the best part of the show.

Sasha is the one to take Becky's place, not Charlotte. Vince better not fuck this up. Sasha loses to Asuka at ER due to Bayley, Sasha beats Bayley at SSlam, then Sasha doesn't lose the gold until WMania next year at the earliest. Feud her with Bianca Belair, Sonya Deville, more Bayley, Shayna Bazler, more Asuka, and she will have an awesome reign. Brand split doesn't matter anymore. Too bad Kairi Sane is leaving the company. Sasha vs Kairi would have been gold.


----------



## Ace

Jericho is looking like an idiot at the moment but he has been talking about demos from day one.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279054564696756225
> 
> *Sasha vs Io hit 900 k WITH THREE DAYS OF PROMOTION! That's insane. I'm pretty sure that's the highest they've ever reached since moving to USA.*


Limited ads, no back and forth and they went over as well. 900k is their ceiling for a PPV IIRC AEW did 940k across the 2 hrs for a post PPV show a month or so back. To think this is NXT's ceiling when they've got everything in their favor, it paints a pretty bleak future for the brand and this "war".

And lol, AEW won 18-49 for that segment as well. That number was boosted by the 50+ audience. NXT's audience skews to the 50's.


----------



## Ace

Cheetara86 said:


> From WON:
> 
> Basically confirmed that Sasha Banks vs Io Shirai main event beat out AEW 900,000 to 645k in viewership.
> 
> If there is anyone that should carry this company, besides Asuka, is Sasha Big Draw Banks


The same draw who did a record low third hour on Raw?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ace said:


> The same draw who did a record low third hour on Raw?


*The same draw who had two out of the three highest ratings for RAW this year when Drew and Ziggler's boring asses weren't involved. I'm sure you had nothing to say about that though.*


----------



## Ace

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The same draw who had two out of the three highest ratings for RAW this year when Drew and Ziggler's boring asses weren't involved. I'm sure you had nothing to say about that though.*


Lol when?

All I know is Raw did an all time low third hour with Sasha Banks in the main event which apparently had some stakes?

bIG dRaW.


----------



## DammitChrist

Hey, Drew McIntyre and Dolph Ziggler aren't boring to watch (at least for me) :cudi

The 3rd hour does poorly most of the time regardless of who's in it anyway 

Anyway, congrats to Sasha Banks (and Io Shirai plus Bayley by association) for doing well on the ratings for NXT this week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ace said:


> Lol when?
> 
> All I know is Raw did an all time low third hour with Sasha Banks in the main event which apparently had some stakes?
> 
> bIG dRaW.


*And your whack ass excuses about this being a pay-per-view hold no weight considering it's on free television and was promoted as a special event 3-4 days prior: 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279086234112008193*


----------



## Ace

lmfao so AEW's main event was Kenny and Hangman vs Best Friends - a comedy team?

And they still won the 18-49 demo 😂😂😂

So basically the over 50 demo the same one which has been carrying NXT was the one which boosted NXT's numbers.

People need to realize 50+ doesn't mean shit, these are the people who get viagra and adult diaper ads targeted to them. There isn't much of a market for them.

Maybe in a few years we'll see those ads running during NXT 😂 Get DX selling dick pills.

As someone who watches cricket, I know. There's like 2-3 Viagra ads running during every commercial break lmfao.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ace said:


> lmfao so AEW's main event was Kenny and Hangman vs Best Friends - a comedy team?
> 
> And they still won the 18-49 demo 😂😂😂


Ah, well that doesn't surprise me.

That was also a really good main-event (on AEW's side) 

Plus, all 4 men are really over with those fans too.


----------



## Ace

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *And your whack ass excuses about this being a pay-per-view hold no weight considering it's on free television and was promoted as a special event 3-4 days prior:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279086234112008193*


 How many NXT main events have run commercial free so we can compare?

*The same draw who had two out of the three highest ratings for RAW this year.*

When has Sasha done shit for Raw's ratings?


----------



## The Golden Shovel

Nothing says NXT won more than Jericho "explaining" how AEW still win because several graphs and extrapolations prove that at a certain time,in a certain demographic, with all planets being in alignment blah blah blah. Former future hall of famer Chris Jericho ladies and gentlemen,soon to be supported by I hate( insert wrestling company, ) Taz.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ace said:


> How many NXT main events have run commercial free so we can compare?
> 
> *The same draw who had two out of the three highest ratings for RAW this year.*
> 
> When has Sasha done shit for Raw's ratings?


*The fact that you're giving all credit to the lack of commercials instead of acknowledging that Sasha has consistently increased ratings for ALL 3 SHOWS for the last month makes your agenda so obvious.







*


----------



## Ace

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The fact that you're giving all credit to the lack of commercials instead of acknowledging that Sasha has consistently increased ratings for ALL 3 SHOWS for the last month makes your agenda so obvious.
> View attachment 88413
> *


 LMFAO.

Are you attributing that to Sasha?????????????????????????? You've got to be a deluded fan boy to believe that 😂🤦‍♂️😂🤦‍♂️

IIRC that show was built around Orton and Christian and it was the story credited for holding the third hour. God what a reach, I genuinely can't even remember what Sasha did on that show. Genunely. What did Sasha do on the show. I didn't even know she was on the show.

and lmfao, SD increased because of the IC title mach which went 40 mins and the boneyard match. That's more to do with AJ, Taker and Bryan than anything to do with Sasha. Sasha has been on the brand for months and has done fuck all for its ratings. I couldn't tell you what Sasha has done on SD this entire year but nah she's helping those ratings by jobbing each week in inconsequential stories and filler matches in the undercard lmfao.

Can you explicitly please say Raw and SD's ratings have gone up for Raw and SD because of Sasha so you can lose credibility on here. It's such nonsense considering the first time she was featured in a top spot on the top brands this year, the show did a record low hour. That's not an opinion, that's a fact 😂😂😂😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ace said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> Are you attributing that to Sasha?????????????????????????? You've got to be a deluded fan boy to believe that 😂🤦‍♂️😂🤦‍♂️
> 
> IIRC that show was built around Orton and Christian and it was the story credited for holding the third hour. God what a reach, I genuinely can't even remember what Sasha did on that show. Genunely. What did Sasha do on the show. I didn't even know she was on the show.
> 
> and lmfao, SD increased because of the IC title mach which went 40 mins and the boneyard match. That's more to do with AJ, Taker and Bryan than anything to do with Sasha. Sasha has been on the brand for months and has done fuck all for its ratings. I couldn't tell you what Sasha has done on SD this entire year but nah she's helping those ratings by jobbing each week in inconsequential stories and filler matches in the undercard lmfao.
> 
> Can you explicitly please say Raw and SD's ratings have gone up for Raw and SD because of Sasha so you can lose credibility on here. It's such nonsense considering the first time she was featured in a top spot on the top brands this year, the show did a record low hour 😂😂😂😂


*Except Sasha has been a top draw in consecutive showings on NXT as the only deviation, yet you continue to make pathetic excuses. There have been RAWs built around Edge and Orton that did worse, yet you're trying to give credit to Christian for a ratings pop. If RAW does well, everyone except Sasha deserves credit. If RAW does poorly, it's all Sasha's fault. Your stance is embarrassing.*


----------



## Ace

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Except Sasha has been a top draw in consecutive showings on NXT as the only deviation, yet you continue to make pathetic excuses. There have been RAWs built around Edge and Orton that did worse, yet you're trying to give credit to Christian for a ratings pop. If RAW does well, everyone except Sasha deserves credit. If RAW does poorly, it's all Sasha's fault. Your stance is embarrassing.*


 I'm attributing that Raw rating to the follow up to Orton-Edge and fans being interested in the unsanctioned match between Orton and Christian as shown by the good retention rate for first to the third hour.

Likewise, Sasha started of Raw and set up the main event and ended up with an all time low third hour because nobody wanted to see the intergender match.

I'm saying Sasha does fuck all for Raw and SD's rating this year, she's in an inconsequential spot. The one time she was in an important spot and was a focal point of the show, the ratings did not hold up. She's a geek.

You saying she has caused the increases for Raw and SD's ratings is horse shit since she hasn't been in a spot to draw, test that or attribute those increases to. The one time she was, Raw did an all time low third hour and that's just a fact.


----------



## Ace

I'm going to lmao in a month when Sasha's NXT segments are getting beat by Jungle Boy.

WWE think they've hit a gold mine and are going to milk it until there's nothing like they do everything. These kind of wins happen but Sasha isn't a big star where she'll always draw big for them.

Bookmark it.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Ace said:


> lmfao so AEW's main event was Kenny and Hangman vs Best Friends - a comedy team?
> 
> And they still won the 18-49 demo 😂😂😂
> 
> So basically the over 50 demo the same one which has been carrying NXT was the one which boosted NXT's numbers.
> 
> People need to realize 50+ doesn't mean shit, these are the people who get viagra and adult diaper ads targeted to them. There isn't much of a market for them.
> 
> Maybe in a few years we'll see those ads running during NXT 😂 Get DX selling dick pills.
> 
> As someone who watches cricket, I know. There's like 2-3 Viagra ads running during every commercial break lmfao.


Last I checked, Omega's one of their fotcs and Page is the future of the company and Sasha/io still made up ground on them in every age category. But nice attempt at using numbers out of context though


----------



## Ace

Hephaesteus said:


> Last I checked, Omega's one of their fotcs and Page is the future of the company and Sasha/io still made up ground on them in every age category. But nice attempt at using numbers out of context though


 Omega is not the same Omega he was years ago. He's taking a backseat, once he's back to being the best bout machine in big matches maybe then you can chalk up wins against up. And let's not act like no commercials didn't make a huge difference.

This would be the equivalent of having Sasha and bayley vs the iconics.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Ace said:


> I'm going to lmao in a month when Sasha's NXT segments are getting beat by Jungle Boy.
> 
> WWE think they've hit a gold mine and are going to milk it until there's nothing like they do everything. These kind of wins happen but Sasha isn't a big star where she'll always draw big for them.
> 
> Bookmark it.


Since Sasha wont have the tag team belts in a month, I doubt she'll even be in nxt so that's a safe bet to make. That would be like my saying that Lesnar will get outdrawn by Cody in a month when Lesnar goes down there.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Ace said:


> Omega is not the same Omega he was years ago. He's taking a backseat, once he's back to being the best bout machine in big matches maybe then you can chalk up wins against up. And let's not act like no commercials didn't make a huge difference.
> 
> This would be the equivalent of having Sasha and bayley vs the iconics.


Were the iconics putting on 6 star matches in Japan and having companies built around them? Maybe I wasn't paying attention, but Im pretty sure that they weren't


----------



## Ace

Hephaesteus said:


> Since Sasha wont have the tag team belts in a month, I doubt she'll even be in nxt so that's a safe bet to make. That would be like my saying that Lesnar will get outdrawn by Cody in a month when Lesnar goes down there.


 Brock's impact on ratings will over time decline to the point his appearances mean nothing. WWE will never do that because they aren't going to pay Brock hundreds of thousands to show up each week to NXT. They can afford to do that with Sasha and she will be milked to the point she means nothing. That happens to everyone, even The Rock's drawing power would decline to zero if he showed up each week but again he's a star and at his rates the company can't afford to have him show up weekly. Star power is how long you can keep that up until your impact is nothing. Sasha is probably a couple of weeks at best where it goes from meaning something to nothing. Heck without the limited commercials, heavy plugging and PPV branding, we could of seen it this week.


----------



## Ace

Hephaesteus said:


> Were the iconics putting on 6 star matches in Japan and having companies built around them? Maybe I wasn't paying attention, but Im pretty sure that they weren't


 The Iconics = Best Friends, they're a team in the division, they're not a top team. Unlike the Iconics though they wont win the Tag Titles anywhere that early, so you could say Iconics are even bigger than them lol.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Ace said:


> Brock's impact on ratings will over time decline to the point his appearances mean nothing. WWE will never do that because they aren't going to pay Brock hundreds of thousands to show up each week to NXT. They can afford to do that with Sasha and she will be milked to the point she means nothing. That happens to everyone, even The Rock's drawing power would decline to zero if he showed up each week but again he's a star and at his rates the company can't afford to have him show up weekly.


Regardless, she won't be down there in a month, she has unfinished business elsewhere.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ace said:


> I'm attributing that Raw rating to the follow up to Orton-Edge and fans being interested in the unsanctioned match between Orton and Christian as shown by the good retention rate for first to the third hour.
> 
> Likewise, Sasha started of Raw and set up the main event and ended up with an all time low third hour because nobody wanted to see the intergender match.
> 
> I'm saying Sasha does fuck all for Raw and SD's rating this year, she's in an inconsequential spot. The one time she was in an important spot and was a focal point of the show, the ratings did not hold up. She's a geek.
> 
> You saying she has caused the increases for Raw and SD's ratings is horse shit since she hasn't been in a spot to draw, test that or attribute those increases to. The one time she was, Raw did an all time low third hour and that's just a fact.


*Stop

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279201921589444623*


----------



## Chandler Ward

Here's what I thought of both NXT Great American Bash & AEW Fyter Fest Night 1

NXT Great American Bash:
1. #1 Contender's (NXT Women's Championship)/Elimination: Tegan Knox def. Dakota Kai, Mia Yim, & Candice LeRae- 4 Stars

2. Timothy Thatcher def. Oney Lorcan- 3 Stars

3. Handicap: Rhea Ripley def. Robert Stone & Aliyah- 1 Star

4. Strap Match: Dexter Lumis def. Roderick Strong- 2.5 Stars

5. Io Shirai def. Sasha Banks- 4 Stars

AEW Fyter Fest:
1. Jurassic Express def. MJF & Wardlow- 4 Stars

2. AEW Women's World Championship: Hikaru Shida(c) def. Penelope Ford- 2 Stars

3. AEW TNT Championship: Cody(c) def. Jake Hager- 3.5 Stars

4. Private Party def. Proud 'N' Powerful- 3.5 Stars

5. AEW World Tag Team Championships: Hangman Page & Kenny Omega(c) def. The Best Friends- 4 Stars

As a fan of professional wrestling, wednesday was awesome because I got to see two really awesome shows. In my opinion, I think AEW put on the better show with Fyter Fest night 1, but NXT had the best match with Shirai/Banks. WWE has the best women's division in the business right now and that is one of my only negative spots I find in AEW, is their women's division. I think night 2 of both shows will be great as well, I am predicting NXT to have the better show just for the main event with Adam Cole/Keith Lee for both titles, as this match will steal the show.


----------



## MontyCora

Look. I mostly love NXT and I really like AEW.

But bragging about who got the most scraps every week when you're both under a million people always is not a good look.


----------



## Ace

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Stop
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279201921589444623*


 Reading isn't your friend.

I've said the main roster and Raw and SD interchangeably multple times.

NXT she has done well, twice.

Main roster she had one show built around her program and it bombed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ace said:


> Reading isn't your friend.
> 
> I've said the main roster and Raw and SD interchangeably multple times.
> 
> NXT she has done well, twice.
> 
> Main roster she had one show built around her program and it bombed.


*You said that Sasha isn't a draw. You made a thousand excuses why she wasn't the attraction on the main roster and used the lack of fucks given about Drew and Ziggler against her. We all know inter-gender matches suck in WWE because they refuse to let the men seriously engage with the women. If Sasha is not a draw, then explain why she's the only person in history to get a match trending worldwide outside of a LIVE pay-per-view.*


----------



## The Golden Shovel

NXT beat AEW by 50,000. Nobody including me cares but when jericho decides to explain why AEW is still "winning " in a condescending manner then le champion can fuck off.


----------



## Outlaw91

The Golden Shovel said:


> NXT beat AEW by 50,000. Nobody including me cares but when jericho decides to explain why AEW is still "winning " in a condescending manner then le champion can fuck off.


You can take the chance and explain this to him, no one else cares. I personally watch both of them and there are things that I like and things that I don't.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

I wonder how much of the WWE Network who watches NXT a day after the live air show is 18-49. I watch it on here.

They always mention the +50 crowd. There are 50+ people with kids. When I’m in this age demographic, my kids will be turning 18. If they don’t leave the house and watch tv under my household, how does Nielsen capture that statistic.


----------



## The Golden Shovel

Outlaw91 said:


> You can take the chance and explain this to him, no one else cares. I personally watch both of them and there are things that I like and things that I don't.


He cares enough to tweet about it and explain demographics while referring to people as "kids"


----------



## Outlaw91

The Golden Shovel said:


> He cares enough to tweet about it and explain demographics while referring to people as "kids"


So you got offended because you believe Jericho called you a kid?

At least he is being payed big money by AEW, so I could understand his point but are you hired by NXT?


----------



## P Thriller

The only thing I really cared about is that Sasha Banks demolished Kenny Omega in the main event comparison. It validates my opinion that Sasha is a way bigger star than she gets treated like.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

If you look at TNT history of wrestling programming, HoF Jericho segment with Orange Cassidy was a record breaking low viewer in history.


----------



## Outlaw91

P Thriller said:


> The only thing I really cared about is that Sasha Banks demolished Kenny Omega in the main event comparison. It validates my opinion that Sasha is a way bigger star than she gets treated like.


Don't forget that it was not just Sasha on NXT and Omega on AEW.

I would watch Io vs Sasha any day over Hangman/Omega vs Best Friends. 

People should just enjoy the shows. If anyone want AEW or NXT to get out of busines then that certain anyone isn't a wrestling fan.


----------



## Not Lying

It's so petty.


Jericho is making it clear that demo matters (hence 6 > 13), others don't give a shit and are looking for the total viewers. If anything I would focus more on the shift/changes during quarter hours because these give a better picture on what they should improve on.


----------



## The Golden Shovel

Outlaw91 said:


> So you got offended because you believe Jericho called you a kid?
> 
> At least he is being payed big money by AEW, so I could understand his point but are you hired by NXT?


No I didn't like his condescending attitude as I already stated. NXT wins ratings for a couple of weeks,jericho feels the need to explain why ratings are wrong. Good luck to him with what he's getting paid,must sweeten the blow of shitting on his legacy.


----------



## Ace

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You said that Sasha isn't a draw. You made a thousand excuses why she wasn't the attraction on the main roster and used the lack of fucks given about Drew and Ziggler against her. We all know inter-gender matches suck in WWE because they refuse to let the men seriously engage with the women. If Sasha is not a draw, then explain why she's the only person in history to get a match trending worldwide outside of a LIVE pay-per-view.*


God that's not a damn top 10 worldwide or local trend.

It's embarrassing how these people are on Twitter every day and cant tell the difference between a topic/local trend and a top 10 worldwide trend. It says it right above the term ffs and you can actually see the list of worldwide and local trends.

Anything arbitrary can make the top 30 trends as outside the top 10 there isn't much needed especially locally. This has been the case since Twitter started showing top 30 trends instead of 10.


----------



## P Thriller

Outlaw91 said:


> Don't forget that it was not just Sasha on NXT and Omega on AEW.
> 
> I would watch Io vs Sasha any day over Hangman/Omega vs Best Friends.
> 
> People should just enjoy the shows. If anyone want AEW or NXT to get out of busines then that certain anyone isn't a wrestling fan.


I'm a huge Sasha mark who is pumped that the company is finally using her star power so that's the main reason I'm hyping it up so much. That and Omega talks a lot of crap. Realistically though yes, her matchup was overall just more interesting


----------



## validreasoning

Jericho shouldn't be getting involved in this shit.

Makes it look like AEW employees each Thursday are refreshing their phones for the showbuzz numbers...it's exactly what TNA were doing back in day.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ace said:


> God that's not a damn top 10 worldwide or local trend.
> 
> It's embarrassing how these people are on Twitter every day and cant tell the difference between a topic/local trend and a top 10 worldwide trend. It says it right above the term ffs and you can actually see the list of worldwide and local trends.
> 
> Anything arbitrary can make the top 30 trends as outside the top 10 there isn't much needed especially locally. This has been the case since Twitter started showing top 30 trends instead of 10.


*Except no other match has "arbitrarily" trended AT ALL! This also happened 5 hours after their match:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278582691395321857*


----------



## Ace

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Except no other match has "arbitrarily" trended AT ALL! This also happened 5 hours after their match:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278582691395321857*


LMMFAO Trending #26 in THE USSSSSSS what a huge accomplishment lmfaoOOOOO

That means absolutely nothing. For football you have every no name getting to a top 10 trend WORLDWIDE.










Freaking Madrid is trending top 20 worldwide 10 hours after their match finished.

Compared to this which is really random and you get anything making the list from US now










As someone who is really active on twitter, I know my shit about it.

Being top 10 worldwide is what matters, making local top 30s means fuck all. Look at my countries top 10 ffs...










It's extremely random as the numbers aren't signifcant, if you want to see what the world is talking about you need to look at the top 10 worldwide trends. Messi when he usually goes off gets a million tweets in a hour.


----------



## The Golden Shovel

I made a thread about jericho "kidsplaining" ratings after NXT won for a couple of weeks because I was pissed off at jericho, not because I wanted to be amalgamated into this thread. I made a thread about Connor McGregor and it was locked( because it wasnt about wwe,even though the basis was him being in wwe)then a day later essentially the same thread with different wording was allowed to run.


----------



## Not Lying

@Ace it wouldn't kill you to admit some women can draw.

Sasha so far has proven she is a level above 95% others on the roster considering she beat AEW both times and widely increased the viewers for her segment, if 100K+ change the channel for you, you are a draw. Her match with Io was trending just due to a simple twitter announcement, they didn't bother building it on TV first. Add to that she is one of the top merch seller, and compare her google interest here vs male SD single champions over the past 3 month











SD then peaked with her and Bayley's segment as well last friday. 
There's enough clear evidence to suggest Sasha is a difference makers. You want to undermine her by comparing her by Austin/Rock and people that make 200k+ difference doesn't mean she is not a draw to today's audience.


----------



## Ace

The Definition of Technician said:


> @Ace it wouldn't kill you to admit some women can draw.
> 
> Sasha so far has proven she is a level above 95% others on the roster considering she beat AEW both times and widely increased the viewers for her segment, if 100K+ change the channel for you, you are a draw. Her match with Io was trending just due to a simple twitter announcement, they didn't bother building it on TV first. Add to that she is one of the top merch seller, and compare her google interest here vs male SD single champions over the past 3 month
> 
> View attachment 88521
> 
> 
> 
> SD then peaked with her and Bayley's segment as well last friday.
> There's enough clear evidence to suggest Sasha is a difference makers. You want to undermine her by comparing her by Austin/Rock and people that make 200k+ difference doesn't mean she is not a draw to today's audience.


 AJ Styles segment went up 420,000 viewers, that must mean he's a mega draw given your logic.

lmfao, I've google searched Mandy Rose, Eva Marie and Alexa Bliss more than I have AJ Styles.

Take the hint why.

Want to see something funnier? None of these girls have the same weekly platform as Sasha but look at them searches lol.










Scantily clad girls or nude girls gets searches, I'm shocked. It's not like a big part of internet use is to look up porn or to search up pics of hot girls.


----------



## Not Lying

Ace said:


> AJ Styles segment went up 420,000 viewers, that must mean he's a mega draw given your logic.
> 
> lmfao, I've google searched Mandy Rose, Eva Marie and Alexa Bliss more than I have AJ Styles.
> 
> Take the hint why.
> 
> Want to see something funnier? None of these girls have the same weekly platform as Sasha but look at them searches lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scantily clad girls or nude girls gets searches, I'm shocked. It's not like a big part of internet use is to look up porn or to search up pics of hot girls.


AJ did it once on an abnormal low start for SD. If he can increase viewers 400k+ every week now that's something.
And yet viewers PEAKED with Sasha/Bayley, that's *ALL* you need to know. Meaning once their segment was done, anyone after didn't matter to the # of fans they lost.

I don't give shit what some porn actresses get on google trends, I am comparing within the wrestling circle for what they are known for. There are numerous stupid youtubers who are more famous and get more clicks than 99% of WWE stars. We are talking now about who is a difference maker in the WWE realm, and by all metrics Sasha is one, no matter how many mental gymnastics you have to do to say otherwise to yourself. Because in terms of ratings, interest/trending, merch sales, and popularity, she is top tier in WWE today.. and that's where more than 50% of her career she was in Limbo!


----------



## The Wood

It's good to see the more sensible show pulling in front in the more obvious metrics.


----------



## Ozell Gray

http://www.showbuzzdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/Final-Cable-2020-Jul-08-WED.png


----------



## CtrlAltDel

I wonder how many of the 18-49 demographic are watching on the WWE Network. +50 crowd still watching on the dinosaur channels.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They beat AEW with different talents on the show this week than the previous week.


----------



## Ozell Gray

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281324955725107200


----------



## chronoxiong

NXT wins again. That's three straight weeks now right? I'm enjoying this "war."


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NXT's numbers would've been higher had the main event not gotten spoiled.


----------



## validreasoning

Fuck me Khan and Jericho should not get getting involved in this shit


----------



## NatePaul101

Nielsen ratings and the Big Show. They're both outdated in 2020 and yet here we are....

So you have Khan, Jericho and Meltzer lecturing everyone as if they're experts about how ratings and key demos work but none of them have mentioned C3 ratings? (I'm not pretending to be some expert btw, just some guy who uses Google). C3 ratings measure the commercials watched both live and on three days DVR playback. 

Maybe its just me, but that sounds like it would be more important than the key demo. What good does buying ad spots do if the 18-49 viewers are flipping over to NXT or anything else during commercials? They also do that split screen advertising that shows what goes on during breaks. Nobody actually pays attention to those ads but they count as viewed and would skew the numbers.

I have no idea what those C3 numbers are so I don't know if they are favorable or unfavorable to them. Just found it odd they broke down tv ratings in such great detail but left that out. Maybe it's their ace in the hole and they are waiting to lecture us about it in case they ever lose the demo.

If i'm being completely honest, I hate that ratings have become such a talking point.


----------



## sideon

HHH was playing chess not checkers when it came to his "congratulatory" tweet towards AEW. NXT is under the WWE conglomerate yet they feel like the underdogs, while AEW is brand new and are coming off like petty bullies. I see people saying that AEW will win next week because their card is stacked, but if they keep acting like this they'll just continue to turn people away. Jericho & Kahn look like clowns talking about demos because they were quick to post overall viewership when they were winning.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Main event ratings
NXT: 922,000 viewers (355,000 Demo)
AEW: 675,000 viewers (362,000 demo)
Jericho and OC was and is NOT A DRAW and there’s very little space between those demo numbers.
NXT is coming for the demo


----------



## shadow_spinner

Demos are important sure, but more people watched 1 show over the other. That is a fact. The main event dwarfed the main event of another show. That is a fact. 

Also AEW prides themselves on being "the cool wrestling show" yet the owner of the company and their top star goes on twitter ins a desperate act to talk about "we won the demos everyone", that is not cool, that is lame. Stop ruining goodwill with fans that way. Although tribal hypocritical fans may eat it up.


----------



## Not Lying

Great numbers by Lee/Cole. But that was literally the biggest match NXT could have between their 2 hottest currents stars in the most important title match ever on Free TV with no commercials.

They should find a way to keep the momentum. 


Escobar seems to have a positive effect on the ratings as well, I think he's always/most of the time had an increase in viewership for his segment. Who knew giving the CW some storylines would get more people to watch it?


----------



## kazarn

Wonder if they would have made better or worse numbers if the match wasn't spoiled a week prior.


----------



## Ozell Gray

*AEW Dynamite:

Q1: Private Party vs. Kenny Omega & Hangman Page – 785,000 viewers, 391,000 in 18-49
Q2: Joey Janela vs. Lance Archer – 695,000 viewers (down 90,000), 356,000 in 18-49 (down 35,000)
Q3: End of Archer vs. Janela/Darby Allin promo/Taz & Brian Cage interview – 736,000 viewers (up 41,000), 373,000 in 18-49 (up 17,000)
Q4: The Young Bucks & FTR vs. The Lucha Bros, The Butcher & The Blade – 735,000 viewers (down 1,000), 379,000 in 18-49 (up 6,000)*
Q5: Big Swole angle/Nyla Rose squash & promo – 705,000 viewers (down 30,000), 351,000 in 18-49 (down 28,000)
Q6: SCU vs. _Dark_ Order & Colt Cabana – 692,000 viewers (down 13,000), 351,000 in 18-49 (no change)
Q7: End of 6-Man Tag/Big Swole Angle/Next week hype – 695,000 viewers (up 3,000), 350,000 in 18-49 (down 1,000)
Q8: Chris Jericho vs. Orange Cassidy – 675,000 viewers (down 20,000), 362,000 in 18-49 (up 12,000)
*WWE NXT:*
Q1: Mia Yim vs. Candice LeRae – 775,000 viewers, 235,000 in 18-49
Q2: End of Yim vs. LeRae – 681,000 viewers (down 94,000), 226,000 in 18-49 (down 9,000)
Q3: Bronson Reed vs. Tony Nese/Robert Stone angle – 696,000 viewers (up 15,000), 235,000 in 18-49 (up 9,000)
Q4: Johnny Gargano vs. Isaiah Scott – 681,000 viewers (down 15,000), 225,000 in 18-49 (down 10,000)
*Q5: El Legado del Fantasma vs. Breezango & Drake Maverick – 757,000 viewers (up 76,000), 247,000 in 18-49 (up 22,000)
Q6: Mercedes Martinez vs. Santana Garrett – 741,000 viewers (down 16,000), 257,000 in 18-49 (up 10,000)
Q7: Adam Cole vs. Keith Lee – 816,000 viewers (up 75,000), 312,000 in 18-49 (up 55,000)
Q8: Adam Cole vs. Keith Lee – 922,000 viewers (up 106,000), 359,000 in 18-49 (up 47,000)











AEW Vs. NXT Ratings Details: How NXT Main Event Fared Against AEW, Best And Worst Quarters, More - Wrestling Inc.


AEW Vs. NXT Ratings Details: How NXT Main Event Fared Against AEW, Best And Worst Quarters, More




www.wrestlinginc.com




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Thanks for putting "butts in seats" by spoiling the NXT main event on your Facebook page Jericho. It's almost like you didn't live through your coworker Schivione forfeiting the Monday Night Wars by doing the same thing to Mankind 22 years ago.*


----------



## Prosper

*Dynamite: 788,000 viewers with 0.29 rating

NXT: 631,000 with 0.14 rating*

NXT got killed this week. 157K viewer difference.


----------



## Reil

Yeah. Gonna factor in NASCAR, and the fact that the main event was incredibly predictable. No one cares about Tegan Nox in the main event scene. Even before audiences left she had near zero real support.


----------



## endiadj

Reil said:


> Yeah. Gonna factor in NASCAR, and the fact that the main event was incredibly predictable. No one cares about Tegan Nox in the main event scene. Even before audiences left she had near zero real support.


Io was right there with her though. Sasha was apparently the draw in their match.


----------



## Reil

endiadj said:


> Io was right there with her though. Sasha was apparently the draw in their match.


Yeah, I don't think it had anything to do with Sasha. A lot of Io's segments in general drew very large numbers even before she won the title. The problem is the main event was completely predictable, on top of Tegan not being interesting at all. I'll see if I can dig up the Wrestlenomics spreadsheet that has a list of every person who actually draws, but last I checked, Tegan was near the bottom. Probably because she has no character at all (and no, liking Kane, Molly Holly, and Captain Marvel is not character work), and is very average in the ring at best.


----------



## kazarn

Reil said:


> Yeah. Gonna factor in NASCAR, and the fact that the main event was incredibly predictable. No one cares about Tegan Nox in the main event scene. Even before audiences left she had near zero real support.


Don't even know what the appeal of her is. Good in-ring work, but what's her character? They never give her any promo time. She's boring.


----------



## endiadj

Reil said:


> Yeah, I don't think it had anything to do with Sasha. A lot of Io's segments in general drew very large numbers even before she won the title. The problem is the main event was completely predictable, on top of Tegan not being interesting at all. I'll see if I can dig up the Wrestlenomics spreadsheet that has a list of every person who actually draws, but last I checked, Tegan was near the bottom. Probably because she has no character at all (and no, liking Kane, Molly Holly, and Captain Marvel is not character work), and is very average in the ring at best.


I've never been a fan of blaming one person for ratings failure or success. People can get really hypocrital about it. If it's their favorite then success is because of their favorite wrestler. If it's not their favorite then failure is all that wrestlers fault. I'm not the biggest Sasha fan but her main events at NXT, along with Lee's, gave them big ratings and 3 wins in a row.


----------



## Hephaesteus

turning into a bad week for wwe. Bruce is on the hot seat.


----------



## Not Lying

The main event between Io/Tegan had a decent increase in viewership it seems, but I just don't think anyone on NXT can compete head to head with Mox except Balor in a meaningful program.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

no surprise the ratings were down none of their really big stars except keith were there. no UE/Ciampa/Gargano/Balor.


----------



## Kentucky34

Bad rating this week. 

Need to get the belt off Lee and onto Gargano.


----------



## kazarn

Vince is going to snap and take that title off Keith Lee real fast.


----------



## llj

WWE as a brand is just damaged, look at all their shows, all of them are falling and falling fast. It doesn't matter who's champ. You can revolve the belts around all you want, people are just sick of the WWE now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Keith Lee not a draw.


----------



## kazarn

llj said:


> WWE as a brand is just damaged, look at all their shows, all of them are falling and falling fast. It doesn't matter who's champ. You can revolve the belts around all you want, people are just sick of the WWE now.


Yep, it doesn't matter. Having the title on Cole, Keith Lee, Kross, Gargano, Ciampa, doesn't really matter. Maybe Balor could make a difference, but I doubt it. People just enjoy AEW a lot more and are sick of WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Either way, they're not gonna keep the title on someone if the ratings continue to falter. Should be interesting.


----------



## Prosper

For anyone wondering:

845K for AEW
615K for NXT

Yeah they're gonna take the gold off of Lee. I wouldn't put the blame on him but that's how things work in this company.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

No, other stars wasn't there

Candice, Tegan, Io, Dakota

Don't go F*** blaming Lee for a ratings slump


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

prosperwithdeen said:


> For anyone wondering:
> 
> 845K for AEW
> 615K for NXT
> 
> Yeah they're gonna take the gold off of Lee. I wouldn't put the blame on him but that's how things work in this company.


Before they put the title on him, they beat AEW for like a month straight. There's a direct correlation here. Can't blame them this time.


----------



## Outlaw91

WWEfan4eva said:


> No, other stars wasn't there
> 
> Candice, Tegan, Io, Dakota
> 
> Don't go F*** blaming Lee for a ratings slump


Io is the only star from those mentioned but clearly not a big draw and I hope she leaves this shit hole when her contract is up.

NXT is damaged good and WWE is going downfall. 
Pandemic or not this is a good time to be a pro wrestling fan and not a sports entertainment one!


----------



## Prosper

Showstopper said:


> Before they put the title on him, they beat AEW for like a month straight. There's a direct correlation here. Can't blame them this time.


That's because of Sasha Banks 2/3 of those weeks though. The 3rd week was because of the unification match where Lee won the gold. It was all the Great American Bash and NXT giving away WM worthy matches in Io vs Sasha which drew over 900k people and the Cole/Lee which did the same. So Lee actually drew a huge audience for that win. They gave away all of their biggest matches and hot-shotted stuff to beat AEW. Without those big attractions, live cable people lost interest. It's just that more people are interested in what AEW is doing over WWE. Last night's show was constant fire for 2 hours straight and it was very hard for anyone to change the channel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

prosperwithdeen said:


> That's because of Sasha Banks 2/3 of those weeks though. The 3rd week was because of the unification match where Lee won the gold. It was all the Great American Bash and NXT giving away WM worthy matches in Io vs Sasha which drew over 900k people and the Cole/Lee which did the same. So Lee actually drew a huge audience for that win. They gave away all of their biggest matches and hot-shotted stuff to beat AEW. Without those big attractions, live cable people lost interest. It's just that more people are interested in what AEW is doing over WWE. Last night's show was constant fire for 2 hours straight and it was very hard for anyone to change the channel.


If people were interested in Lee as Champion, especially his first two weeks as Champ, they would've tuned in no matter what. AEW isn't doing AE numbers. They're not even doing RA era numbers. They crowned a brand new double champion and still didn't care enough to tune in over AEW. Not a good sign for his run.

With NBA and MLB next week, that will cut into both shows numbers, as well.


----------



## Not Lying

Keith Lee wasn't even promoted for this show. lmao imagine trying to put the blame on guy, hell, Dijak/Kross was the promoted main event. And Keith *is not* supposed to be at this the stage yet where he can carry the show by himself, and there were no other stars yesterday to help him.

NXT hot shotted the feuds instead of building things, they need to bring main roster stars to improve ratings, but they won't be competing with AEW because it's simply not as interesting from a top to bottom show. Especially vs a show like the one they put on yesterday.



Showstopper said:


> If people were interested in Lee as Champion, especially his first two weeks as Champ, they would've tuned in no matter what. AEW isn't doing AE numbers. They're not even doing RA era numbers. They crowned a brand new double champion and still didn't care enough to tune in over AEW. Not a good sign for his run.
> 
> With NBA and MLB next week, that will cut into both shows numbers, as well.


Are you trolling now? do you realize the hypocrisy in blaming the champion for the entire show's rating again?


----------



## Prosper

Showstopper said:


> If people were interested in Lee as Champion, especially his first two weeks as Champ, they would've tuned in no matter what. AEW isn't doing AE numbers. They're not even doing RA era numbers. They crowned a brand new double champion and still didn't care enough to tune in over AEW. Not a good sign for his run.
> 
> With NBA and MLB next week, that will cut into both shows numbers, as well.


Lol I can't blame Lee, I just can't. Who would you suggest they put the title on then?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol I can't blame Lee, I just can't. Who would you suggest they put the title on then?


No matter who they put the title on right now likely won't make much of a difference. My point is Lee isn't going to save them, either. He's got zero momentum and nothing to offer right now.


----------



## Kentucky34

Gargano is better than anyone on NXT.

They should give him a chance.


----------



## Hephaesteus

These geniuses literally hid their best match behind an announcement from regal. Whoevers responsible for the advertisement needs to be moved to a new department.


----------



## TD Stinger

NXT blew their load for 3 weeks with 3 big main event matches and now they're feeling the aftermath once they come back down to Earth.

NXT needs to realized they're rebuilding. Ciampa and Cole aren't on the shows right now and Cole is main roster bound eventually. Who knows what will happen with Dream. Riddle is gone. They can't get Dunne. They need to realize they aren't going to be winning many ratings battles in the future.

Focus on yourself and rebuild. That would be my advice right now.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kentucky34 said:


> Gargano is better than anyone on NXT.
> 
> They should give him a chance.



Lmao thats the LAST thing they need to do.


----------



## Kentucky34

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lmao thats the LAST thing they need to do.


Why?

He can't be any worse than Lee.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kentucky34 said:


> Why?
> 
> He can't be any worse than Lee.



He can and is.


----------



## Kentucky34

RainmakerV2 said:


> He can and is.


He's more over, a better wrestler and a better promo. 

He's the best performer on a Wednesday night. A modern-day Ricky Steamboat but better.


----------



## Prosper

Kentucky34 said:


> He's more over, a better wrestler and a better promo.
> 
> He's the best performer on a Wednesday night. A modern-day Ricky Steamboat but better.


Giving the gold to Gargano won't help things lol. And come on he's no Steamboat lol. He has been the face of NXT forever now. At this point, nothing will help except main roster talent being used while they rebuild. NXT is a good show, but they are in a phase right now where they need to rebuild. They lost Velveteen Dream and Matt Riddle is on SD. Adam Cole is probably getting called up. Ciampa is gone.

I would just temporarily end the brand split until NXT can find their identity again. If they have to take the gold off of Lee, giving it to Balor would probably do the best in increasing cable viewers solely because he has a larger fan base from being on the main roster. Bring back Demon Balor too. As big of a fan as I am of Kross, giving him the gold probably won't help things either. But we shall see.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Kentucky34 said:


> He's more over, a better wrestler and a better promo.
> 
> He's the best performer on a Wednesday night. A modern-day Ricky Steamboat but better.


Strange, I think of Kenny Omega as the modern day Steamboat. Glad that fans remember him, amazing wrestler.


----------



## The Wood

NXT sounded especially off-putting this week. They are starting to get that WWE vibe of guys just hanging around. Things need to evolve and progress. Johnny Gargano is just hanging around despite having done everything.


----------



## Kentucky34

The Wood said:


> NXT sounded especially off-putting this week. They are starting to get that WWE vibe of guys just hanging around. Things need to evolve and progress. Johnny Gargano is just hanging around despite having done everything.


Time for Gargano to go to RAW.


----------



## The Wood

I don't think they ever should have split up Gargano & Ciampa. They should have been called up as a team in 2016. The latest turn of Gargano on Ciampa was just annoying. At least if they were still aligned they could be having great tag matches and putting some emphasis there.


----------



## Dizzie

Kentucky34 said:


> Time for Gargano to go to RAW.


Would be to better off on smackdown surely, I'm not much of a fan of his but he can go in the ring and can imagine of him squaring off against the likes of aj styles, d.Bryan, riddle, gulak, nakamura, cesare is potentially more entertaining than what is on raw, no?


----------



## Kentucky34

90k gain this week and almost matched AEW.

Gargano made the difference.


----------



## TD Stinger

Nice bounce back for NXT. They probably won’t beat AEW again for awhile but like I said last week, it’s time to stop booking your show in responds to AEW and book for the future.


----------



## Kentucky34

TD Stinger said:


> Nice bounce back for NXT. They probably won’t beat AEW again for awhile but like I said last week, it’s time to stop booking your show in responds to AEW and book for the future.


Yes.

I think they should have Gargano as the face of the show.


----------



## Not Lying

here’s the breakdown of NXT by quarters:

Q1: Io Shirai & Tegan Nox vs. Dakota Kai & Candice LeRae – 853,000 viewers, 247,000 in 18-49
Q2: Adam Cole/Pat McAfee story recap/Roderick Strong vs. Johnny Gargano – 778,000 viewers (down 75,000), 248,000 in 18-49 (up 1,000)
Q3: End of Strong vs. Gargano/Dakota Kai & Rhea Ripley promo – 706,000 viewers (down 71,000), 243,000 in 18-49 (down 5,000)
Q4: Undisputed Era segment/Shotzi Blackheart vs. Mercedes Martinez – 703,000 viewers (down 3,000), 235,000 in 18-49 (down 9,000)
Q5: Keith Lee promo & interruptions/Imperium vs. Ever-Rise – 698,000 viewers (down 5,000), 236,000 in 18-49 (up 1,000)
Q6: Imperium & Undisputed Era angle/Bronson Reed video/interviews – 662,000 viewers (down 36,000), 226,000 in 18-49 (down 10,000)
Q7: Isaiah ‘Swerve’ Scott vs. Jake Atlas – 611,000 viewers (down 51,000), 194,000 in 18-49 (down 32,000)
Q8: Finn Balor vs. Dexter Lumis vs. Timothy Thatcher – 671,000 viewers (up 60,000), 230,000 in 18-49 (up 36,000)



Ouch for Gargano/Strong..losing almost 150k viewers (but maintained good demo though)


----------



## Prosper

Ratings this week:

AEW: 901K
NXT: 753K

Nowhere near AEW but pretty good number for NXT. Overall Wednesday night viewership in general is growing.


----------



## Outlaw91

Nothing?


----------



## Kentucky34

600k this week. 

Time to get the belt off Lee.


----------



## sideon

Are you all seriously surprised that the ratings fell? As long as they keep treating NXT like the developmental brand then it's never going to get big time ratings. If anyone is hoping that the ratings are going to jump into the 900k or 1mil then you're going to be forever disappointed. I see NXT as a 600k-700k show and i'm perfectly fine with that, and as long as they keep taking people off of NXT and placing them on the main roster the ratings aren't going to improve. The bigger ratings news was AEW going from 901k to 792k while being headlined by the "Demo God" Jericho. 


Kentucky34 said:


> 600k this week.
> 
> Time to get the belt off Lee.


Why? They don't even book him like a champion, and they're doing this weird crap on all of their shows where the champ is in the beginning or in the middle of the show.


----------



## Not Lying

Kentucky34 said:


> He's more over, a better wrestler and a better promo.
> 
> He's the best performer on a Wednesday night. A modern-day Ricky Steamboat but better.


Gargano/Strong lost like 150k viewers last time lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

sideon said:


> Are you all seriously surprised that the ratings fell? As long as they keep treating NXT like the developmental brand then it's never going to get big time ratings. If anyone is hoping that the ratings are going to jump into the 900k or 1mil then you're going to be forever disappointed. I see NXT as a 600k-700k show and i'm perfectly fine with that, and as long as they keep taking people off of NXT and placing them on the main roster the ratings aren't going to improve. The bigger ratings news was AEW going from 901k to 792k while being headlined by the "Demo God" Jericho.
> 
> Why? They don't even book him like a champion, and they're doing this weird crap on all of their shows where the champ is in the beginning or in the middle of the show.



Lee doesnt come off as someone whos "the guy". He definitely has his place, but I dont buy him as world champion at all.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So basically after looking at the quarter hours the show fell off a cliff after Lee and Kross' segment. Maverick vs. Dain lost over 100K and the show never recovered.


----------



## Chan Hung

So AEW not competing on WED should put NXT easily 900,000 plus this week, right?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Chan Hung said:


> So AEW not competing on WED should put NXT easily 900,000 plus this week, right?


NBA is on, I think people going to turn on the NBA insted


----------



## Geeee

With no AEW on, you guys better take out Guy Fieri this week


----------



## Prosper

853K overall for NXT this week. 0.24 in the demo.


----------



## Chan Hung

prosperwithdeen said:


> 853K overall for NXT this week. 0.24 in the demo.


Damn thats pretty awful as fuck. They had very little from AEW audience then? Or something. I was expecting mimimum 900,000 lol


----------



## MyronGainsBrah

I thought we already knew there was very little crossover between NXT and AEW fans?


----------



## kingfrass44

WWEfan4eva said:


> NBA is on, I think people going to turn on the NBA insted


Excuse absence 
NXT FANS *Like AEW FANS *


----------



## Dark Emperor

Chan Hung said:


> Damn thats pretty awful as fuck. They had very little from AEW audience then? Or something. I was expecting mimimum 900,000 lol


Its not bad at all. They never get 850k in viewership, they generally in the low 700s. So an increase of around 15% from their average viewership is not bad. Did you think viewers will double.

I assume AEW unopposed on a Wednesday would only gain 100k or so as well.


----------



## Seafort

MyronGainsBrah said:


> I thought we already knew there was very little crossover between NXT and AEW fans?


Three weeks ago I was posting about the potential combined audience for NXT and Dynamite roughly equaling RAW viewership, and I was told:



Ozell Gray said:


> Dave Meltzer whom AEW fans love has said himself a couple of times last year that its the same 700,000 people flipping back and forth between both shows.


This seems to indicate that the actual flipping back and forth is much smaller.


----------



## The Wood

That's about what was expected. There are only about 200k fans that really float between these two shows. You've got 600k fixed fans each side.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Seafort said:


> Three weeks ago I was posting about the potential combined audience for NXT and Dynamite roughly equaling RAW viewership, and I was told:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to indicate that the actual flipping back and forth is much smaller.


Thats only 200k viewers that crosses over so that doesn't support at all this theory of "equaling Raw's viewership" since this supports what I said about it being the same 600k viewers flipping back and forth and 200k freelancers watching which show they find more interesting. These numbers are still lower then Raw's viewership so like I said its not "equaling Raw's viewership."


----------



## TD Stinger

Going into the show I thought 800k needed to be their minimum unopposed, so I wasn't disappointed in this rating.


----------



## Ozell Gray

*WWE NXT:*

Q1: 921,000 viewers, 306,000 in 18-49 - Johnny Gargano vs. Ridge Holland start
Q2: 871,000 viewers (-50,000), 318,000 in 18-49 (+12,000) - Gargano vs. Holland finish, Dakota Kai vs. Jessi Kamea, Tegan Nox promo
Q3: 848,000 viewers (-23,000), 325,000 in 18-49 (+7,000) - Legado del Fantasma vs. Breezango and Isaiah "Swerve" Scott start
Q4: 873,000 (+25,000), 340,000 in 18-49 (+15,000) - Legado del Fantasma vs. Breezango and Isaiah "Swerve" Scott finish, Undisputed Era - Pat McAfee promo start
Q5: 847,000 (-26,000), 324,000 in 18-49 (-16,000) - Undisputed Era - Pat McAfee promo finish, Mercedes Martinez & Aliyah vs. Rhea Ripley & Shotzi Blackheart start
Q6: 779,000 (-68,000), 279,000 in 18-49 (-45,000) - Martinez & Aliyah vs. Ripley & Blackheart finish
Q7: 842,000 (+63,000), 289,000 in 18-49 (+10,000) - Karrion Kross vs. Keith Lee preview, Finn Balor vs. The Velveteen Dream start
Q8: 863,000 (+21,000), 309,000 in 18-49 (+20,000) - Finn Balor vs. The Velveteen Dream finish





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298375958538461189


----------



## Ozell Gray

NXT got 824,000 viewers with 0.24 rating. 





http://www.showbuzzdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/Final-Cable-2020-Aug-26-WED.png


----------



## TD Stinger

Kind of disappointed that the viewership dropped coming out of a Takeover.


----------



## Prosper

They dropped a little bit but 824k live is still pretty solid.


----------



## Kentucky34

Problem last week was they put Gargano in the first segment. The fans then tuned out afterwards. 

They should have put him in the final segment and built up to his appearance all night. That way the fans would have stuck with the show throughout the night.


----------



## Ozell Gray

NXT 849,000 viewers with 0.26 rating


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They finished in the top 10 for the first time in ages,


----------



## fabi1982

Think thats the best demo since the first show on USA? Great they managed to get all the viewers to Tuesday, impressive.


----------



## TD Stinger

Only a small increase from last week, but it was on a different night. I'll be interested to see how they do next week when they're on Tuesday again with no competition after that bad finish to last night's show.


----------



## Kentucky34

Good number.


----------



## Reil

838,000 viewers, 0.22 in the ratings.



http://www.showbuzzdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/Final-Cable-2020-Sep-08-TUE.png



Rhea continues the trend of harming NXT's ratings, or at least not keeping people interested.



http://imgur.com/wsD44Cc


For reference, Feb is when people seriously started turning on Rhea when she went over Bianca, and it went downhill from there. June was when Io won the title, but she was in the title scene for almost all of May as well.


----------



## Prosper

Down from last week, but it looks like NXT needs to move nights for sure if they want to stay in that 800K range.


----------



## Garty

prosperwithdeen said:


> Down from last week, but it looks like NXT needs to move nights for sure if they want to stay in that 800K range.


Agreed. If not, they'll be back to the mid 600K, going against AEW. Even with the "for reelz this time yo" a new NXT Champion match (Balor vs Cole) and a women's steel-cage match, it still wasn't enough to give them a boost, free of AEW for a few weeks. In fact, NXT was down this week. With the NBA Playoffs being a determining factor for Dynamite next week (Wednesday or Thursday), NXT could be unopposed once again.

As I had talked about last week (fully disclosed I don't watch now), there is really nothing "big-time", they have left to fight-back with. If this is NXT's best right now, then what does the future hold? Either keep it on Tuesday's, or move it back to the Network. For most, I think a move back to the Network, would be the best choice.


----------



## Reil

Garty said:


> Agreed. If not, they'll be back to the mid 600K, going against AEW. Even with the "for reelz this time yo" a new NXT Champion match (Balor vs Cole) and a women's steel-cage match, it still wasn't enough to give them a boost, free of AEW for a few weeks. In fact, NXT was down this week. With the NBA Playoffs being a determining factor for Dynamite next week (Wednesday or Thursday), NXT could be unopposed once again.
> 
> As I had talked about last week (fully disclosed I don't watch now), there is really nothing "big-time", they have left to fight-back with. If this is NXT's best right now, then what does the future hold? Either keep it on Tuesday's, or move it back to the Network. For most, I think a move back to the Network, would be the best choice.


They aren't going to move back to the WWE Network. As long as USA Network continues to pay WWE, they (WWE) has zero incentive to move it back to the Network. And USA Network got the rights to NXT for pretty damn cheap.


----------



## dcruz

They should stay on Wednesdays imo


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Down from last week, but it looks like NXT needs to move nights for sure if they want to stay in that 800K range.


AEW getting a million is the reason why WWE won't move NXT to Tuesdays.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> AEW getting a million is the reason why WWE won't move NXT to Tuesdays.


Lol seriously. Next weeks show is doing 1.1 - 1.2mil+ for sure. (assuming NBA Playoffs end early) No way NXT moves nights now.


----------



## TD Stinger

Vince only cares about NXT as a weapon to use against AEW.

In a perfect world, though honestly I kind of like the competition of having both shows on at the same time, NXT would be getting 800k - 900k on Tuesdays and AEW can get 900k - 1 million on Wednesday. Instead, NXT will do somewhere in the 700k range and AEW in the 800k range with both shows going head to head.

And with NXT, sure, they'll put effort into promoting NXT when they think it's necessary like around Survivor Series time last year. They try to make it seem like it's a true 3rd brand. But then they go and take guys like Matt Riddle and Keith Lee from NXT and give NXT nothing in return. And that's the frustrating part about being an NXT fan/viewer.


----------



## Garty

Reil said:


> They aren't going to move back to the WWE Network. As long as USA Network continues to pay WWE, they (WWE) has zero incentive to move it back to the Network. And USA Network got the rights to NXT for pretty damn cheap.


You don't say that USA Network got NXT for cheap?

WWE let them have it for nothing, or as some have speculated, even paying USA Network to broadcast NXT, as the agreement, was only for all advertising revenue to be shared between USA Network and WWE


----------



## Reil

Garty said:


> You don't say that USA Network got NXT for cheap?
> 
> WWE let them have it for nothing, or as some have speculated, even paying USA Network to broadcast NXT, as the agreement, was only for all advertising revenue to be shared between USA Network and WWE


No. The whole "they got it for free" thing was debunked awhile ago. Investor reports mentioned USA Network is paying roughly $20-30m for it.


----------



## Not Lying

> here’s the breakdown of NXT by quarters:
> 
> Q1: Adam Cole vs. Finn Balor – 812,000 viewers, 292,000 in 18-49
> Q2: End of Cole vs. Balor – 869,000 viewers (up 57,000), 310,000 in 18-49 (up 18,000)
> Q3: Cole & Balor segment/Robert Stone, Aliyah, Shotzi Blackheart & Io Shirai segment – 807,000 viewers (down 62,000), 284,000 in 18-49 (down 26,000)
> Q4: Timothy Thatcher interview/Velveteen Dream vs. Ashante Adonis/Breezango vs. Imperium video – 804,000 viewers (down 3,000), 279,000 in 18-49 (down 5,000)
> Q5: Bronson Reed vs. Austin Theory – 844,000 viewers (up 40,000), 279,000 in 18-49 (even)
> Q6: Roderick Strong vs. Killian Dain – 830,000 viewers (down 14,000), 272,000 in 18-49 (down 7,000)
> Q7: End of Strong vs. Dain/Candice LeRae & Tegan Nox segment – 820,000 viewers (down 10,000), 262,000 in 18-49 (down 10,000)
> Q8: Rhea Ripley vs. Mercedes Martinez – 918,000 viewers (up 98,000), 307,000 in 18-49 (up 45,000)











411MANIA | Ratings Breakdown For This Week’s AEW Dynamite and NXT


A full ratings breakdown for this week's episodes of AEW Dynamite and NXT, including what each show did quarter-by-quarter...




411mania.com





Wow!
VERY impressive for Rhea vs Mercedes!
They actually drew more than when Shayna/Rhea main evented for the title and gained viewers this time. WWE did a good job buildinng the big fight between these 2 badasses, and Rhea is a bigger star than when she was a year ago, even if she isn't as hot as she was a year ago.

Cole/Balor did a good number as well and had an almost 60k increase for Q2 purely for their match.


----------



## Garty

Reil said:


> No. The whole "they got it for free" thing was debunked awhile ago. Investor reports mentioned USA Network is paying roughly $20-30m for it.


_There was also a rumor in the industry that WWE might not be getting anything to air the black and gold brand’s show every week. WWE is getting $30 million from USA Network to air NXT every Wednesday night. That much comes down to $576,923 per episode of NXT if you’re talking about 52 episodes. Just over half a million per episode is much better than the zero number that was rumored._

While the overall particulars of that may be true, there is no mention of how and most importantly, where, the money is being generated from. It will be interesting to find out later this year, exactly how much revenue WWE has received vs WWE cost of production, with this current deal now in place. It's pretty easy math anyway, so there's really no way to "stretch" the numbers.


----------



## Ozell Gray

NXT: 689,000 viewers


----------



## Kishido

Bad numbers for a bad show.

While AEW as weak as well I think there NXT needs to move their slot cuz they won't win against them


----------



## Prosper

NXT and AEW need to be on different nights. NXT being on Wednesday decreased viewership for both shows. AEW went from over a million overall on cable to 886K. NXT went from 850K+ down to 689K. All Vince cares about is stunting cable viewership for AEW even though it means NXT has to suffer for it.


----------



## fabi1982

Werent you the one expecting „for sure“ 1.1 to 1.2 m viewers for AEW this week? So it seems your opinion is irrelevant on the whole scale of wrestling?! (And telling people now you meant it without competition, doesnt matter)

And again, even if it was said a million times, NXT is still developemental for WWE and I guess they are happy with cutting 150-200k viewers out of Dynamite, so why should they move? What happens when they get 850k on a Tuesday? What does it change despite Dynamite getting more viewers? USA is keeping NXT on for how long WWE want because they cant affors to lose RAW. So they do whatever Vince wants and he obviously wants to hurt AEW, which seems to work afaik.


----------



## Ozell Gray

NXT: 696,000 viewers with 0.18 rating


----------



## sideon

Wednesday’s NXT television show produced 732,000 viewers for USA Network, according to Showbuzzdaily.com. The number was up from the 696,000 viewers who watched last week’s episode.


----------



## Not Lying

sideon said:


> Wednesday’s NXT television show produced 732,000 viewers for USA Network, according to Showbuzzdaily.com. The number was up from the 696,000 viewers who watched last week’s episode.


Building around Balor, their biggest draw, is going to help them gain viewers at slow and steady pace. They should stop hot-shotting shit.


----------



## OpenYourFuckingEyes

10/7 NXT

639,000 viewers, with a 0.16 demo.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Hot damn 876,000 viewers. NXT was only a few thousand viewers from beating Smackdown this week.


----------



## iarwain

WCW for the win!


----------



## sideon

InexorableJourney said:


> Hot damn 876,000 viewers. NXT was only a few thousand viewers from beating Smackdown this week.


Smackdown on *FS1.*


----------



## iarwain

InexorableJourney said:


> Hot damn 876,000 viewers. NXT was only a few thousand viewers from beating Smackdown this week.


It's because of Poppy.


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, I'll just say it:

NXT deserves a higher rating for this week after tonight's awesome episode along with that excellent Ladder match between Kyle O'Reilly and Pete Dunne in the main-event.

I'd honestly be cool with any bump or rise in viewership for this particular week (or even for next week too).


----------



## Kentucky34

Pete Dunne killed it last night.


----------



## fulcizombie

NXT, 658.000 viewers, 0.16 demo.


----------



## Kentucky34

Good number considering that AEW put on a PPV quality show.


----------



## Ace

Ass raped again lol.

"It's not a sprint, it's a marathon" LOL.

Come outside Hunter, TK's outside.


----------



## llj

One overlooked side effect of NXT getting whipped weekly is that their current NXT stars don't have nearly the spotlight that NXT stars from the pre-Dynamite period had on them. In the past, NXT was able to sell their stars as the future of the WWE (though in reality always turned out to be disappointing) and now they have AEW whipping their butts too so WWE's "future stars" are essentially getting killed by AEW's past, present and future. 

People here say it doesn't matter since NXT is only meant to take viewers away from AEW, but the long term problem is that they're saying the WWE's future is basically a bunch of fodder who are meant to keep AEW from hitting 1 million every week.

So what happens when they get called up and you have to build around them 5 years from now after the current already-struggling WWE stars start to retire/step back? You basically have cannon fodder as your future lol.


----------



## sideon

Ace said:


> Ass raped again lol.
> 
> "It's not a sprint, it's a marathon" LOL.
> 
> Come outside Hunter, TK's outside.


They signed a 61yr old man, had a title change, joined forces with Impact, and brought in Shaq and they still couldn't reach a million viewers. What exactly does Tony have to be happy about? The Sting hype will fade and they'll resort to a Bullet Club reunion as a last ditch effort to get past the million mark.


----------



## fabi1982

sideon said:


> They signed a 61yr old man, had a title change, joined forces with Impact, and brought in Shaq and they still couldn't reach a million viewers. What exactly does Tony have to be happy about? The Sting hype will fade and they'll resort to a Bullet Club reunion as a last ditch effort to get past the million mark.


THANK YOU!! I dont understand how no one of these „fans“ sees this. They do everything they can and still dont deliver. Honestly this weeks NXT was by far better than Dynamite. It just felt so smooth and it shows that they actually kept the viewers from last week, even with AEW going all out.


----------



## fulcizombie

sideon said:


> They signed a 61yr old man, had a title change, joined forces with Impact, and brought in Shaq and they still couldn't reach a million viewers. What exactly does Tony have to be happy about? The Sting hype will fade and they'll resort to a Bullet Club reunion as a last ditch effort to get past the million mark.


Being the n.2 cable tv show (overall in Wednesdays) in the demographic that matters to anyone following tv shows, outside of wrestling fans who still seem to think that total viewership is a big deal. TNT must be ecstatic. In fact dynamite is at almost Raw-levels in the demo that....you know actually matters nowadays.


----------



## fulcizombie

llj said:


> One overlooked side effect of NXT getting whipped weekly is that their current NXT stars don't have nearly the spotlight that NXT stars from the pre-Dynamite period had on them. In the past, NXT was able to sell their stars as the future of the WWE (though in reality always turned out to be disappointing) and now they have AEW whipping their butts too so WWE's "future stars" are essentially getting killed by AEW's past, present and future.
> 
> People here say it doesn't matter since NXT is only meant to take viewers away from AEW, but the long term problem is that they're saying the WWE's future is basically a bunch of fodder who are meant to keep AEW from hitting 1 million every week.
> 
> So what happens when they get called up and you have to build around them 5 years from now after the current already-struggling WWE stars start to retire/step back? You basically have cannon fodder as your future lol.


If Vince removes NXT from Wednesdays, dynamite will have a better demo rating than Raw, so to him all the things that you mentoon (which are actually correct) don’t matter.


----------



## kamaro011

fulcizombie said:


> If Vince removes NXT from Wednesdays, dynamite will have a better demo rating than Raw, so to him all the things that you mentoon (which are actually correct) don’t matter.


So why don't Dynamite directly competes Raw on the same day and timeslot then?

It will be more impressive if they beat Raw on the same day and timeslot, why they don't do that?


----------



## DammitChrist

kamaro011 said:


> So why don't Dynamite directly competes Raw on the same day and timeslot then?
> 
> It will be more impressive if they beat Raw on the same day and timeslot, why they don't do that?


Why the hell should AEW do that now?

It's smarter for AEW to try growing their audience (gradually) on a night where there isn't as much strong competition to take away their viewers for Dynamite.


----------



## kamaro011

DammitChrist said:


> Why the hell should AEW do that now?
> 
> It's smarter for AEW to try growing their audience (gradually) on a night where there isn't as much strong competition to take away their viewers for Dynamite.


Then AEW isn't simply confident enough to be head to head with WWE, even with RAW being an all time low right now.


----------



## DammitChrist

kamaro011 said:


> Then AEW isn't simply confident enough to be head to head with WWE, even with RAW being an all time low right now.


It's more like AEW is being smart by attempting to grow their own audience and taking their time doing so tbh.


----------



## shadow_spinner

According to WON: NXT won the entire second hour in viewers, although at no point was 18-49 close. The main event battle saw Omega vs. Janela do 718,000 viewers, 419,000 in 18-49 and 113,000 in 18-34. Rhea Ripley vs. Toni Storm did 772,000 viewers, 241,000 in 18-49 and 50,000 in 18-34.


----------



## Thomazbr

Once again Thatcher just being present in a segment makes it the lowest rating segment of the week.
Without fault, every week he turns away an avarage of 100k people.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alright, this is inexcusable and embarrassing. NXT had no direct competition since AEW got pushed back to the 10:00 slot and they still drew a horrible number, worse than last week. It's time for Triple H and whoever else to work on giving these dry male wrestlers a personality and better story lines for the women's championship feuds. The booking is incredibly lazy and he doesn't have the star power to carry him like he used to years ago.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342213925215956993*


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Most were waiting till AEW started


----------



## RainmakerV2

They're almost under 500k now. Jeesh.


----------



## Cult03

RainmakerV2 said:


> They're almost under 500k now. Jeesh.


It was because of the news


----------



## Sidloo

NXT = Trash wrestler who cant draw


----------



## llj

Cult03 said:


> It was because of the news


News will continue to draw in today's volatile environment. People who are waiting around for news to "calm down" will be waiting a long time. There's always something new. Always.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So are people still out here pretending like anyone gets a f*** about the men's division? If the women aren't having a marquee matchup, no one gives a s*** what's going on on this program because it's dead in the water. Don't blame the news because AEW still did 800k.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350041665411588098*


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, "no" wrestling fan gives a shit about the upcoming Fight Pit next week nor the inevitable Finn Balor vs Pete Dunne match too.

The petty bias against the men is obvious here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Eva MaRIHyse *Come look at the charisma vacuums get the rating they deserve. Removing McAfee was a BIG mistake.*


----------



## DammitChrist

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @Eva MaRIHyse *Come look at the charisma vacuums get the rating they deserve. Removing McAfee was a BIG mistake.*


It's cute to see that you're one of those hopeless folks who have no clue what an actual "charisma vacuum" really is on here. 

Hopefully, they keep Pat McAfee away from TV for a while longer just to spite anti-smarks like yourself.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

NXT feels even more stale than the Main Roster does. Its just been the same few guys in the Main Event forever now, and they're all short, unremarkable dullards that dont stand out in anyway.

I still laugh about that segment they had a few weeks back with Balor, Priest, one of the UE guys and the English Hipster Doofus. It looked like a collection of jobbers standing in the ring, yet these guys were squabbling over the NXT Title. The NXT Main Event scene isn't competition for AEW's at all.



DammitChrist said:


> It's cute to see that you're one of those hopeless folks who have no clue what an actual "charisma vacuum" really is on here.
> 
> Hopefully, they keep Pat McAfee away from TV for a while longer just to spite anti-smarks like yourself.


Its cute that you seem to think that basically every Pro Wrestler who has ever Pro Wrestled is charismatic. How many charismatic people have you met in life? Yet somehow Pro Wrestlers are all charismatic? Hows that possible?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> NXT feels even more stale than the Main Roster does. Its just been the same few guys in the Main Event forever now, and they're all short, unremarkable dullards that dont stand out in anyway.
> 
> I still laugh about that segment they had a few weeks back with Balor, Priest, one of the UE guys and the English Hipster Doofus. It looked like a collection of jobbers standing in the ring, yet these guys were squabbling over the NXT Title. The NXT Main Event scene isn't competition for AEW's at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Its cute that you seem to think that basically every Pro Wrestler who has ever Pro Wrestled is charismatic. How many charismatic people have you met in life? Yet somehow Pro Wrestlers are all charismatic? Hows that possible?


*It's funny to me how Rhea Ripley outdraws Kenny Omega, yet the men can't even maintain 500,000 viewers with all the focus on them. What a surprise, we were right all along.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> NXT feels even more stale than the Main Roster does. Its just been the same few guys in the Main Event forever now, and they're all short, unremarkable dullards that dont stand out in anyway.
> 
> I still laugh about that segment they had a few weeks back with Balor, Priest, one of the UE guys and the English Hipster Doofus. It looked like a collection of jobbers standing in the ring, yet these guys were squabbling over the NXT Title. The NXT Main Event scene isn't competition for AEW's at all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Its cute that you seem to think that basically every Pro Wrestler who has ever Pro Wrestled is charismatic. How many charismatic people have you met in life? Yet somehow Pro Wrestlers are all charismatic? Hows that possible?*


Once again, you’re still repeating that awful strawman argument (which NOBODY here even stated). 

The fact that you’re even labeling a badass like Pete Dunne as an “English hipster doofus” (despite being one of the best wrestlers on NXT) just shows that you shouldn’t be taken seriously. 

You’re just as delusional as him too :lol



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's funny to me how Rhea Ripley outdraws Kenny Omega, yet the men can't even maintain 500,000 viewers with all the focus on them. What a surprise, we were right all along.*


Considering the fact that Kenny Omega recently main-evented a Dynamite episode last month that had approximately a million viewers (plus the fact that he became a big name in NJPW and got over with the audience in Japan years ago despite being a foreigner to them), it’s really not funny at all due to how (laughably) inaccurate your awful statement is here.

Once again, you’re completely wrong :lol

Stay mad over Pat McAfee being absent from TV for a while longer, and over Kenny Omega arguably being the Wrestler of the Year in 2020 though 😂


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

DammitChrist said:


> Once again, you’re still repeating that awful strawman argument (which NOBODY here even stated).
> 
> The fact that you’re even labeling a badass like Pete Dunne as an “English hipster doofus” (despite being one of the best wrestlers on NXT) just shows that you shouldn’t be taken seriously.
> 
> You’re just as delusional as him too :lol


Do you not pay attention to the things you type?

According to you pretty much every Pro Wrestler in the World is charismatic. The only wrestler I know of that you don't think is charismatic is Corbin. Everyone else you claim is charismatic.

You always refuse to address this too when called out on it. How is it possible that basically every Pro Wrestler ever is charismatic? Do you not find it weird that in your head 99.999% of all Pro Wrestlers are charismatic? Most human beings aren't charismatic, that's a fact of life, that's why charisma is special. But you act like anyone who can do a sweet flip is charismatic.

Can you name one flippy guy that you think is charismatic? One guy that will disprove this idea I have that you think is charisma is doing a flip?

I shouldn't be taken seriously because I don't like Pete Dunn? That's DC logic in a nutshell; "you don't like who I like so your opinion is worthless". He looks like a Hipster Doofus, am I wrong? The man bun, the skinny jeans, he's a Hipster. If Miz started rocking that look I'd call him a Hipster Doofus as well. Actually your logic is that because I called him a Hipster when he clearly is one I shouldn't be taken seriously.

You really cant handle any kind of critique at all can you?


----------



## DammitChrist

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Do you not pay attention to the things you type?
> 
> According to you pretty much every Pro Wrestler in the World is charismatic. The only wrestler I know of that you don't think is charismatic is Corbin. Everyone else you claim is charismatic.
> 
> You always refuse to address this too when called out on it. How is it possible that basically every Pro Wrestler ever is charismatic? Do you not find it weird that in your head 99.999% of all Pro Wrestlers are charismatic? Most human beings aren't charismatic, that's a fact of life, that's why charisma is special. But you act like anyone who can do a sweet flip is charismatic.
> 
> Can you name one flippy guy that you think is charismatic? One guy that will disprove this idea I have that you think is charisma is doing a flip?
> 
> *I shouldn't be taken seriously because I don't like Pete Dunn?* That's DC logic in a nutshell; "you don't like who I like so your opinion is worthless". He looks like a Hipster Doofus, am I wrong? The man bun, the skinny jeans, he's a Hipster. If Miz started rocking that look I'd call him a Hipster Doofus as well. Actually your logic is that because I called him a Hipster when he clearly is one I shouldn't be taken seriously.
> 
> You really cant handle any kind of critique at all can you?


It's pretty obvious at this point that you're incapable of formulating an original argument that doesn't involve the old, boring strawman argument where you keep shoving the 99.9% crap down my face.

Once again, you're wrong with the bolded part. It's not really at all about Pete Dunne. You shouldn't be taken seriously at all because you have this weird hatred over any talent that comes from the 'Indy' scene, over the wrestling aspect, and over a wrestler doing harmless FLIPS 

I can name MULTIPLE wrestlers who flip that are also charismatic; which includes the likes of Daniel Bryan, Kevin Owens, and Sami Zayn. I'll also throw in Seth Rollins in there too because I just know that deep down you'll appreciate his actual charisma 



> According to you pretty much every Pro Wrestler in the World is charismatic. The *only wrestler* I know of that you don't think is charismatic is Corbin. Everyone else you claim is charismatic.


See, that's another problem.

You ASSUME that I think "99.9% of every professional wrestler is very charismatic" just because I don't mention those specific talents all that often on here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DammitChrist said:


> Once again, you’re still repeating that awful strawman argument (which NOBODY here even stated).
> 
> The fact that you’re even labeling a badass like Pete Dunne as an “English hipster doofus” (despite being one of the best wrestlers on NXT) just shows that you shouldn’t be taken seriously.
> 
> You’re just as delusional as him too :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the fact that Kenny Omega recently main-evented a Dynamite episode last month that had approximately a million viewers (plus the fact that he became a big name in NJPW and got over with the audience in Japan years ago despite being a foreigner to them), it’s really not funny at all due to how (laughably) inaccurate your awful statement is here.
> 
> Once again, you’re completely wrong :lol
> 
> Stay mad over Pat McAfee being absent from TV for a while longer, and over Kenny Omega arguably being the Wrestler of the Year in 2020 though 😂


*Imagine choosing to be this wrong when a simple google search could've saved you the humiliation.







*


----------



## DammitChrist

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Imagine choosing to be this wrong when a simple google search could've saved you the humiliation.
> View attachment 95879
> *


Imagine continuing to act like an egotistical clown by pretending like Kenny Omega never headlined the main-event where approximately a million viewers tuned in to see him and Jon Moxley battle it out together 

I've honestly got nothing to be "humiliated by" considering how you take these statistics and numbers so seriously against certain talents.

By all means, wake me up when you finally admit that you're wrong. I know that I've got nothing to admit here


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DammitChrist said:


> Imagine continuing to act like an egotistical clown by pretending like Kenny Omega never headlined the main-event where approximately a million viewers tuned in to see him and Jon Moxley battle it out together
> 
> I've honestly got nothing to be "humiliated by" considering how you take these statistics and numbers so seriously against certain talents.
> 
> By all means, wake me up when you finally admit that you're wrong. I know that I've got nothing to admit here


*Imagine using viewers that tuned in after an unexpected Sting appearance to deflect from the fact that Rhea Ripley outdrew Kenny Omega in advertised matches. It's almost as embarrassing as defending the charisma vacuums that lost 17% of viewership in the last year.* *Couldn't be me though*.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350032198234116099


----------



## DammitChrist

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Imagine using viewers that tuned in after an unexpected Sting appearance to deflect from the fact that Rhea Ripley outdrew Kenny Omega in advertised matches. It's almost as embarrassing as defending the charisma vacuums that lost 17% of viewership in the last year.* *Couldn't be me though*.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350032198234116099


Imagine denying the fact that all those viewers STILL tuned in to watch Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega in the main-event (when they easily could've just watched Sting's unadvertised appearance on YouTube instead). It's just as embarrassing as using ratings/numbers to validate the support for your own favorites (while also using them to bash talents who you don't support), and it's just as humiliating as you pretending that you even "know" what an actual 'charisma vacuum' really is (when in reality, you're just one of those clowns who have absolutely no clue on the definition of that term); but hey, you can continue being a complete joke :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DammitChrist said:


> Imagine denying the fact that all those viewers STILL tuned in to watch Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega in the main-event (when they easily could've just watched Sting's unadvertised appearance on YouTube instead). It's just as embarrassing as using ratings/numbers to validate the support for your own favorites (while also using them to bash talents who you don't support), and it's just as humiliating as you pretending that you even "know" what an actual 'charisma vacuum' really is (when in reality, you're just one of those clowns who have absolutely no clue on the definition of that term); but hey, you can continue being a complete joke :lol


*So by your bad logic, Roman Reigns is the biggest draw since The Rock since 4 million people stayed for his match after a football game. You might want to go back to hiding behind other people's opinion with the like button and staying quiet, because your takes are infinitely worse.*


----------



## DammitChrist

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So by your bad logic, Roman Reigns is the biggest draw since The Rock since 4 million people stayed for his match after a football game. You might want to go back to hiding behind other people's opinion with the like button and staying quiet, because your takes are infinitely worse.*


Aren't you the same geek that downplayed the drawing ability of Kenny Omega (plus Jon Moxley) recently on here because you're clearly bitter that plenty of wrestling fans tune in for great talents like him, and now you're resorting to using the strawman argument because you're too daft to notice the difference between someone claiming that something is the "biggest draw since the last megastar" (which I never stated at all) with someone simply pointing out that a wrestler like Omega isn't the "ratings killer/channel changer" that you pretend that he is atm. Seriously, keep relying on Jim Cornette's shitty viewpoints to "validate" your terrible opinions, and keep relying on the ratings/numbers to validate your support for your top favorites (which is just sad btw). I'll do as I please in spite of you being a godawful poster with horrible takes :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DammitChrist said:


> Aren't you the same geek that downplayed the drawing ability of Kenny Omega (plus Jon Moxley) recently on here because you're clearly bitter that plenty of wrestling fans tune in for great talents like him, and now you're resorting to using the strawman argument because you're too daft to notice the difference between someone claiming that something is the "biggest draw since the last megastar" (which I never stated at all) with someone simply pointing out that a wrestler like Omega isn't the "ratings killer/channel changer" that you pretend that he is atm. Seriously, keep relying on Jim Cornette's shitty viewpoints to "validate" your terrible opinions, and keep relying on the ratings/numbers to validate your support for your top favorites (which is just sad btw). I'll do as I please in spite of you being a godawful poster with horrible takes :lol


*No, I was very clear in saying Rhea was outdrawing Kenny while the charisma vacuum male NXT wrestlers drop below 500 k on their own. It's not my problem if you struggle with simple concepts, but at least try to comprehend what you're replying to before assaulting your keyboard, thanks.*


----------



## DammitChrist

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *No, I was very clear in saying Rhea was outdrawing Kenny while the charisma vacuum male NXT wrestlers drop below 500 k on their own. It's not my problem if you struggle with simple concepts, but at least try to comprehend what you're replying to before assaulting your keyboard, thanks.*


Hey, that's fine. You're more than welcome to admit that you're wrong about "knowing" who are the actual charisma vacuums


----------



## Kentucky34

Lol Pete Dunne is a super talent.


----------



## Prosper

NXT: 659K Overall, 0.15 demo

AEW: 854K overall, 0.36 demo


----------



## Outlaw91

AEW Dynamite drew 844,000 viewers overall, which is up from last week’s 734,000. The show also drew a .32 rating in people 18-49 (up from a .29 last week) and was the No. 3 show in cable. The only shows that did a better demo was MTV’s “The Challenge” and NBA on ESPN.

Per Showbuzz Daily, NXT viewership was down to 610,000 viewers (from 720,000) and came in with a .15 rating in the 18-49 demographic. NXT was the No. 51 show for the night.

Source: wrestlezone


----------



## .christopher.

Edge drawing them numbers.


----------



## DammitChrist

.christopher. said:


> Edge drawing them numbers.


Edge wasn’t even heavily advertised or promoted last night 😂 

Try using your head.


----------



## .christopher.

DammitChrist said:


> Edge wasn’t even heavily advertised or promoted last night 😂
> 
> Try using your head.


Whoever is still watching wrestling in 2021 will have known Edge was on the show. Even I did and I don't watch anything WWE. He didn't bring one person in. In fact, he apparently lost 110,000 going off the above post.

You need to try harder. You waste so much of my time quoting me.


----------



## DammitChrist

.christopher. said:


> Whoever is still watching wrestling in 2021 will have known Edge was on the show. Even I did and I don't watch anything WWE. He didn't bring one person in. In fact, he apparently lost 110,000 going off the above post.
> 
> You need to try harder. You waste so much of my time quoting me.


Blaming an individual wrestler for "tanking" the low ratings IN 2021 is without a doubt one of the most laughable comments someone can make at this point, especially when Edge is a big star.

Besides, ratings tend to fluctuate no matter who is getting pushed or spotlighted on TV. There's almost no (part-time) wrestler nowadays who can consistently spike up the numbers, which is why it's absolutely pointless for anyone here to point the finger on any talent for the low ratings.


----------



## .christopher.

DammitChrist said:


> Blaming an individual wrestler for "tanking" the low ratings IN 2021 is without a doubt one of the most laughable comments someone can make at this point, especially when Edge is a big star.
> 
> Besides, ratings tend to fluctuate no matter who is getting pushed or spotlighted on TV. There's almost no (part-time) wrestler nowadays who can consistently spike up the numbers, which is why it's absolutely pointless for anyone here to point the finger on any talent for the low ratings.


Of course Edge isn't the reason. However, I do think Edge's "star power" is overstated. I agree with your post as a whole nevertheless.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Eva MaRIHyse Look at all the SUPER CHARISMATIC wrestlers in NXT drawing under 600k viewers with their EXTREMELY INTERESTING personalities!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359973554180157443*


----------



## DammitChrist

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Eva MaRIHyse Look at all the SUPER CHARISMATIC wrestlers in NXT drawing under 600k viewers with their EXTREMELY INTERESTING personalities!!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359973554180157443*


Of course, you'd find a way to throw petty shade about NXT's unimpressive ratings because you're too pissed off over the fact that they're featuring multiple talented wrestlers on the show that don't cater to your interests.

Honestly, that whole go-home episode last night was a pretty good one overall quality-wise, and it deserved MUCH higher ratings than what they ended up receiving. This week's NXT episode was deserving enough to have at least 700K TV viewers.

Anyway, your comment about the show having those charismatic wrestlers has got to be the truest statement you've (ever) made about NXT over the past few months. It's too bad that it's still a worthless one considering the fact that it reeks of bitter sarcasm. 

Please proceed to continue staying mad about the existence of NXT (along with most of the talented roster too). This Sunday's TakeOver event has a really stacked card (with 2 big headlining matches), and I have no doubt that the show will deliver.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This week's episode drew the lowest first quarter in history and worst overrun in history. It's almost like NXT is a bad show full of charisma vacuums with no storylines to carry them. The women can't relate though.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360203881037197318

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360201293613047808


----------



## DammitChrist

Imagine the irony in claiming that many NXT wrestlers are "charisma vacuums" (even though this guy is guilty of having NO clue what that term actually means), and pretending that this week's go-home episode was "bad" 😂

It's almost like you have terrible takes (and awful taste too) with your bias blatantly showing.

By all means, continue to use unimpressive ratings to justify your irrational hatred of the NXT shows/roster like the embarassing laughing stock that you truly are.

The women aren't saving the ratings either, and they're fairly prominent on the show too. I guess they must be "charisma vacuums" too according to your stupid logic 

Edit:

Anyway, enjoy tonight's TakeOver event, everyone.

I'm sure that NXT will deliver (once again) quality-wise.

Let the critics sulk about the fun event once they deliver.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nxt is a better product than aew but they will never win because of the main/only show vs 3rd show vibe. Plus, NXT needs to loosen up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__





NoDQ.com - Viewership numbers for 2/17/21 AEW and NXT shows


The latest WWE professional wrestling news, rumors, and spoilers.




nodq.com





*NXT did a good rating this week. The UE angle is carrying. I wish they'd put this effort in the mid card men's feuds. There's no reason to care.*


----------



## shadow_spinner

People keep saying that NXT should not put on wrestlers people don't care about in order to increase ratings. However that is what the Network era was. A hot opening segment featuring bugger stars. The middle consisted of tag matches, and show case matches with up and coming stars then a main event featuring stars. You can't claim to want NXT to not change it's formula and go back to the Network era yet also claim to stop putting on wrestlers people don't care about. It's a contradiction.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

shadow_spinner said:


> People keep saying that NXT should not put on wrestlers people don't care about in order to increase ratings. However that is what the Network era was. A hot opening segment featuring bugger stars. The middle consisted of tag matches, and show case matches with up and coming stars then a main event featuring stars. You can't claim to want NXT to not change it's formula and go back to the Network era yet also claim to stop putting on wrestlers people don't care about. It's a contradiction.


*You're wrong. I've watched NXT since 2014. The low card back then was more over than the upper mid card of today and it's not even close.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, it's pretty easy to say that when there's a *pandemic* still going on with no live crowds to determine which upper-carder from today is over or not 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

If anyone here doesn't frequent the AEW section, i posted in the ratings section over there the total average of both shows and compared them and basically NXT although losing, was within 66,000+, much closer battle than i even would have imagined to be honest.


----------



## Dolorian

*3/10 Rating for NXT: 691k*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Not surprised this show did the lowest rating ever. There's just no reason to care.*


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> View attachment 98971
> 
> *Not surprised this show did the lowest rating ever. There's just no reason to care.*


that is a shocking demo rating. i must say that that main event sounds awful just on the face of it so not surprised ppl watched AEW instead. plus didn't a guy get injured in the match?


----------



## RainmakerV2

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> that is a shocking demo rating. i must say that that main event sounds awful just on the face of it so not surprised ppl watched AEW instead. plus didn't a guy get injured in the match?


Its Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch lol. Like no offense to those guys, but no one cares about these charisma vacuum British dudes. Look at how Thatcher rapes the ratings every time he's on screen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RainmakerV2 said:


> Its Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch lol. Like no offense to those guys, but no one cares about these charisma vacuum British dudes. Look at how Thatcher rapes the ratings every time he's on screen.


*NXT is literally unwatchably awful. There's a bunch of generic Indy and British guys with no good storylines or personalities and they wonder why ratings are plummeting.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The main-event last week was weak for NXT standards. It didn't help that Danny Burch got injured early on, and they had to improvise/rush the match halfway into it. 

Plus, they should move on to a different tag team to be the champs starting now.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *NXT is literally unwatchably awful. There's a bunch of generic Indy and British guys with no good storylines or personalities and they wonder why ratings are plummeting.*


Nah, NXT has consistently been a good show since October. These (generic anti-smark) takes are laughably bad, especially when there's a bunch of wrestlers on the NXT roster who are talented.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, NXT has consistently been a good show since October. These (generic anti-smark) takes are laughably bad, especially when there's a bunch of wrestlers on the NXT roster who are talented.


*Looks like you've learned nothing from your one week break, but I'm glad you returned to the worst rating ever for the worst wrestling show on television.*


----------



## DammitChrist

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Looks like you've learned nothing from your one week break, *


I'm pretty sure that blatantly mocking me about that decision to punish me over a simple misunderstanding (without even knowing the full context of it) constitutes as baiting, but by all means continue to be passive aggressive like you always do.



> *but I'm glad you returned to the worst rating ever for the worst wrestling show on television.*


I'm glad that I returned to correct you on the truth that 205 Live is the worst wrestling show that airs weekly since it has NOTHING going for it interest-wise since it's a dead brand atm, so once again you're wrong.

If we're going with worst wrestling show *on television*, then it's easily Raw.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

.14 in the demo, 678,000 viewers. back to normal after st patricks aew special attracted more viewers last week

AEW Dynamite Viewership Down This Week, WWE NXT Up - Wrestling Inc. 

honestly i am finding myself tuning out of nxt halfway through more often than not now.


----------



## Dolorian

*4/7 Rating for NXT: 768k*


----------



## Chelsea

It's great to see NXT winning the viewership. TakeOver Night 1 was wonderful!

Farewell, _Wednesday Night Wars_!


----------



## Dolorian

Emmanuelle said:


> It's great to see NXT winning the viewership. TakeOver Night 1 was wonderful!
> 
> Farewell, _Wednesday Night Wars_!


Yes, will be interesting to see how things go in terms of ratings next week with the move to Tuesdays.


----------



## Kentucky34

Great show and good ratings.


----------



## toontownman

Really interested to see how many watched on Peacock. Would have thought anyone that has peacock would have watched that stream without commercials. Wouldn't be surprised if the truer US rating is near the 1m mark.


----------



## ThirdMan

I'd wager they got nearly a million actual viewers for this broadcast. It's just that a fair number of folks were watching the (superior) commercial-free version on Peacock.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Would like to see the quarterly breakdown. WALTER drawing them numbers i bet!


----------



## Reil

Dark Emperor said:


> Would like to see the quarterly breakdown. WALTER drawing them numbers i bet!


Second highest of the night. 817,000 viewers, 282,000 in 18-49.

Io Shirai drew in the most viewers:

858,000 viewers & 349,000 in 18-49
1,103,000 viewers & 443,000 viewers in 18-49 factoring in the overrun

Dave mentioned you should add in another 100,000 to 148,000 to Shirai/Gonzalez as well from Peacock.


----------



## fabi1982

805k with a .22 demo and pos 8. not bad especially with the new night.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*04/13/21:
0.805M [29th]
0.220D [8th]

NXT without AEW:*










*08/26/20:
0.824M [44th] [ - 0.019M | - 2.31% ]
0.240D [24th] [ - 0.020D | - 8.33% ]*










*08/19/20:
0.853M [37th] [ - 0.048M | - 5.63% ]
0.240D [23rd] [ - 0.020D | - 8.33% ]*










*12/25/19:
0.831M [34th] [ - 0.026M | - 3.13% ]
0.220D [29th] [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*09/25/19:
1.006M [31st] [ - 0.201M | - 19.98% ]
0.320D [8th] [ - 0.100D | - 31.25% ]*










*09/18/19:
1.179M [19th] [ - 0.374M | - 31.72% ]
0.430D [4th] [ - 0.210D | - 48.84% ]*


----------



## rbl85

Same demo than last week ?

Expected a bit more but hopefully it will go up in the coming weeks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

805,000? Holy shit. That has to be the highest NXT has done in quite some time. Great number for them.


----------



## rbl85

Showstopper said:


> 805,000? Holy shit. That has to be the highest NXT has done in quite some time. Great number for them.


Last week would have probably done more without peacock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

rbl85 said:


> Last week would have probably done more without peacock


Maybe, but it didn't. It was a Takeover show, so that is a bit different. When was the last time NXT was in the 800K's? Anyone know? I honestly don't.


----------



## rbl85

Showstopper said:


> Maybe, but it didn't. It was a Takeover show, so that is a bit different. When was the last time NXT was in the 800K's? Anyone know? I honestly don't.


October 28 with 876K and 0.25 in the demo

I believe it was also an show without AEW, not sure tho.


----------



## DammitChrist

rbl85 said:


> October 28 with 876K and 0.25 in the demo
> 
> I believe it was also an show without AEW, not sure tho.


For the record, this was the Halloween Havoc episode to anybody else who isn't already aware.

Anyway, this is great news for NXT! 

Hopefully, the other show gets a really good number too


----------



## rbl85

DammitChrist said:


> For the record, this was the Halloween Havoc episode to anybody else who isn't already aware.
> 
> Anyway, this is great news for NXT!
> 
> Hopefully, the other show gets a really good number too


So it wasn't without AEW


----------



## Chelsea

Glad that the viewership increased and it was over 800k. NXT is fun to watch, I like it a lot.


----------



## Chan Hung

Im glad NXT is solo now on Tuesday. No more flipping back and forth and i get to see it fully. I would lol if AEW doesn't beat NXT this week , but i'm sure AEW will get at least 850,000 unopposed. Me thinks.


----------



## TD Stinger

I expected them to get about 800k so I'm not surprised to see them get 805k.

I think they'll eventually settle into 750-800k per episode, with AEW probably doing 850-900k per episode.


----------



## ThirdMan

It was certainly an interesting choice to go with so much over-the-top intergender comedy wrestling in the main event last night. It should be interesting to see how the overall viewership responded to it, because that's not _usually _the way (no pun intended) the show is.

Yeah, it'll probably settle into high 700K numbers.


----------



## DammitChrist

Aw jeez, I hope the Way were entertaining enough to hold up enough viewers then


----------



## ThirdMan

I enjoyed the main event a lot, but I could see others being turned off. Time will tell.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I expected a little higher honestly.


----------



## MyronGainsBrah

Tbh I forgot it was on Tuesday this week after so mnay shows back to back. I feel like nxt will rise a bit more and average 830-850k going forward


----------



## GTL2

Interesting to see if AEW or NXT go up more over the next few weeks. A big ratings increase for either has good and bad messages. Ratings going up is great but it shows who was taking more audience from the other. If AEW's ratings don't change, NXT was taking nobody from them and we just know that about 800K people want to watch the WWE main roster alternatives


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

edit posted in wrong thread


----------



## fabi1982

841k with a 0.23 demo. Growing both compared to last week even with news all over the place. Good show deserves good rating!!


----------



## Chan Hung

fabi1982 said:


> 841k with a 0.23 demo. Growing both compared to last week even with news all over the place. Good show deserves good rating!!


Im shocked it went up to be honest. It was a horrible show and worse than last week. Im now curious how they do next week with the weak show they had last night. If i am them i go with a better show next week, hopefully they do.


----------



## fabi1982

Chan Hung said:


> Im shocked it went up to be honest. It was a horrible show and worse than last week. Im now curious how they do next week with the weak show they had last night. If i am them i go with a better show next week, hopefully they do.


I actually liked the show alot, but I was more surprised that they increased with all the news going on.


----------



## Christopher Near

Honestly as good as last night's episode was imo I didnt think it would do that well since it wasn't promoted all that well


----------



## DammitChrist

Hopefully, BOTH shows continue to succeed with the ratings! 

They're arguably the 2 best wrestling shows on weekly television tbh (at least to me).


----------



## Reil

Yeah. I'm shocked the show did so well, but it wasn't a bad show either. The biggest factor likely holding them down last night was news dominating the airwaves.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, I guess the show isn't really filled with "charisma vacuums" after all


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Good result for NXT 👍 glad to see the shift to Tuesday is working out so far


----------



## TD Stinger

They were up to .23 in the Demo and up 40k in Viewership.

But with stiffer competition this week, they were #27 in the Demo while compared to #8 last week. Again, even though there were more viewers.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not bad for such a nothing show.


----------



## Chan Hung

They are now averaging a solid 800,00 +


----------



## MEMS

As fans with no financial interest for the company, why does anyone care about the key demo? We aren’t selling advertising. Total viewers is the only thing that should matter to us.


----------



## Randy Lahey

MEMS said:


> As fans with no financial interest for the company, why does anyone care about the key demo? We aren’t selling advertising. Total viewers is the only thing that should matter to us.


Demos determine whether the show is cancelled or not. If you have bad demos, you're probably going to get cancelled.


----------



## MEMS

Randy Lahey said:


> Demos determine whether the show is cancelled or not. If you have bad demos, you're probably going to get cancelled.


Not true. NXT has had a low number for 2 years. It's really only for ad dollars. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

744k. 100k drop.


----------



## MEMS

RainmakerV2 said:


> 744k. 100k drop.


They’re kind of on cruise control here. They need to start kicking it up. Some big matches, some new storylines.


----------



## theclaymorekick

RainmakerV2 said:


> 744k. 100k drop.


This is weird. WWE put NXT on Tuesday nights because AEW had more viewers, but now they have less than before. I don't understand that.


----------



## MyronGainsBrah

Where's the draw? Where's the ending that makes you want to watch next week? Since WM all their big players have disappeared and theres no exciting storylines to drive it forward.

AEW are always building week on week


----------



## RainmakerV2

theclaymorekick said:


> This is weird. WWE put NXT on Tuesday nights because AEW had more viewers, but now they have less than before. I don't understand that.



They havent had anything relevant on the first two stand alone shows. Sorry, no one cares about Imperium or the Grizzled Young Veterans or Timothy Thatcher, or MSK, etc.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well the show from yesterday was better than last week. Shame the ratings went down almost 100k


----------



## Randy Lahey

theclaymorekick said:


> This is weird. WWE put NXT on Tuesday nights because AEW had more viewers, but now they have less than before. I don't understand that.


It’s still more than NXT usually does. They were around 650k most of their time against AEW


----------



## Reil

> The first quarter did 752,000 viewers and 267,000 in 18-49 with Dakota Kai vs. Mercedes Martinez.
> 
> The second quarter did 682,000 viewers and 256,000 in 18-49 for the Raquel Gonzalez beatdown of Martinez, Ember Moon & Shotzi Blackheart and Frankie Monet, Cameron Grimes and the Grizzled Young Veterans with Tommaso Ciampa & Timothy Thatcher.
> 
> The third quarter did 704,000 viewers and 276,000 in 18-49 with an Isaiah Scott interview, Toni Storm vs. Zayda Ramir and a Santos Escobar interview.
> 
> The fourth quarter did 728,000 viewers and 275,000 in 18-49 for an LA Knight promo and Austin Theory vs. Bronson Reed.
> 
> The fifth quarter did 787,000 viewers and 298,000 in 18-49 for the Theory vs. Reed post-match, MSK & Kushida interview, The Way Interview and the beginning of Imperium vs. Killian Dain & Drake Maverick. This was the 18-34 peak.
> 
> The sixth quarter did 770,000 viewers and 292,000 in 18-49 for Imperium vs. Dain & Maverick, a Pete Dunne interview and Cameron Grimes and Ted DiBiase.
> 
> The seventh quarter did 764,000 viewers and 300,000 in 18-49 for Candice LeRae & Indi Hartwell beating down Ember Moon & Shotzi Blackheart with flowers and food and the Arash Markazi interview with Adam Cole.
> 
> The eighth quarter did 761,000 viewers and 303,000 in 18-49 for Kushida & MSK vs. Escobar & Raul Mendoza & Joaquin Wilde. This was the 18-49 and 35-49 peak of the show.


If I were Triple H I would be sitting down making actual strong considerations on if they want to keep the title on Raquel at this point.


----------



## DammitChrist

Reil said:


> If I were Triple H I would be sitting down making actual strong considerations on if they want to keep the title on Raquel at this point.


Dude, you’d just find (any) excuse to ridicule any of the women on NXT holding that world title who isn’t Io Shirai or Sarray : punk2


----------



## RainmakerV2

761k, .18 demo


----------



## MEMS

RainmakerV2 said:


> 761k, .18 demo


Very disappointing for a great show. But they did it to themselves those past 3 weeks. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## llj

NXT's fanbase is what it is and it's not going to change. Moving it to whatever hour or day of the week won't change the numbers. It's a 700k show and only 700k it will average any day of the week.


----------



## TD Stinger

Thought the latest show was their best since moving to Tuesday. Viewership up but sad to see the demo fall like that. Next week looks like a good show, I hope they can get something good there.


----------



## Reil

697,000 viewers, .17 demo.

Those are some absolutely *horrid* numbers, no amount of spin can save that.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Thats bad. 2 advertised title matches and a built up Kross match too. Im not sure what they can really do. Under 700k unopposed is really bad.


----------



## Rankles75

The show’s been consistently top quality for weeks now, so I’m not sure what else they can do.


----------



## USAUSA1

Rankles75 said:


> The show’s been consistently top quality for weeks now, so I’m not sure what else they can do.


The show have no energy. It feels like every WWE show. Perfectly put together and wrestling is supposed to be raw. An old episode of WWF Superstars has more energy than current wwe shows.


----------



## MEMS

I don’t get it. I guess I’m out of touch with today’s wrestling fan because to me NXT is the most consistently entertaining wrestling show available.

This is not good.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i feel like they think raquel is a better draw than she actually is. and im sure lorcan is a good guy but i literally just turn it off when he's on.


----------



## dcruz

No Dexter, no ratings.










(Lol jk)


----------



## Prosper

USAUSA1 said:


> The show have no energy. It feels like every WWE show. Perfectly put together and wrestling is supposed to be raw. An old episode of WWF Superstars has more energy than current wwe shows.


This is part of the reason why. Wrestling should be mostly chaotic and exciting but things are too symmetrical if that makes sense.


----------



## Reil

700,000 viewers
199,000 in 18-49 (0.15), their lowest demo since March 24th.

Starting to think taking the main titles off of Finn and Io was a really bad idea in hindsight!


----------



## fabi1982

Reil said:


> 700,000 viewers
> 199,000 in 18-49 (0.15), their lowest demo since March 24th.
> 
> Starting to think taking the main titles off of Finn and Io was a really bad idea in hindsight!


Didnt we see yesterday that being "great" in the demo means dogshit? As far as I see they increased the total viewers which is good.


----------



## DammitChrist

fabi1982 said:


> Didnt we see yesterday that being "great" in the demo means dogshit? As far as I see they increased the total viewers which is good.


The demographic numbers matter too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Reil said:


> 700,000 viewers
> 199,000 in 18-49 (0.15), their lowest demo since March 24th.
> 
> Starting to think taking the main titles off of Finn and Io was a really bad idea in hindsight!


*That's a really embarrassing unopposed number. This show is at its absolute worst.*


----------



## MEMS

DammitChrist said:


> The demographic numbers matter too.


Not to fans. Unless you’re selling advertising for USA, they mean nothing. The show isn’t getting cancelled for that.


----------



## MEMS

Baffled as to how Raw, SD and AEW have so many more viewers. Raw is a disaster top to bottom, AEW is a just an ugly car wreck. SD is pretty solid and consistent.


----------



## Chelsea

The reality is that no matter how good NXT is and no matter how WWE is trying to present it as the third brand, it still has the developmental show vibe. Even the name NXT (which is an abbreviation for the word "next") emphasizes that. NXT talent still gets "called up" to the "main roster". It is what it is. Damian Priest got called up and teamed up with a celebrity at WM. You're looking at the current NXT Champion Karrion Kross and it's obvious he'll get called up at some point. Also, is the NXT Championship OFFICIALLY a world championship? Because we're not sure.

Honestly, it's perfectly normal for AEW Dynamite to have more viewers than NXT. I enjoy NXT and I dislike Dynamite, but that's the truth. Dynamite should be competing with Raw and SmackDown.


----------



## MEMS

Small venue definitely makes it feel amateurish. WWE has to realize that. If that's the way they want it presented then they should be ok with the ratings. AEW from a production standpoint and just athletically comes across as bigger. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

That's a fact too. I've been enjoying NXT since October 2019, but I was upset when WWE had them beat SmackDown at Survivor Series because SD needed to look strong as The A Show airing on FOX. That NXT win didn't make casuals care about The C Show, it just made SD look weak. Many people are seeing NXT as the "minor leagues", they're like "yeah, cool, but I want to see what that guy will be doing on SmackDown or Raw".

Quality wise, I put NXT up there along with SmackDown right now. Maybe even above SD. NXT knows how to blend good matches with sports-entertainment.

Also... Does anyone know why they're not using Santana Garrett?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Seems like no matter what they put at the start of the show it does a poor number. So does Q2 then Q3 has a huge leap. Its like people arent tuning in til 830 for some reason. Been that way the past 2 weeks.

Hit Row also lost almost 100k viewers this week. Ouch.


----------



## MEMS

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hit Row also lost almost 100k viewers this week. Ouch.


Doesn’t NXT have an older audience? That might be an issue for them.


----------



## Reil

Emmanuelle said:


> Also... Does anyone know why they're not using Santana Garrett?


Santana Garrett is at least internally, part of the Smackdown roster now.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MEMS said:


> Doesn’t NXT have an older audience? That might be an issue for them.



Well yes, and they were in the dreaded Q6. I mean the presentation is really cool and its better than generic athlete doing moves number 230, but I dont know, it comes as not genuine and kind of forced to me.


----------



## Reil

698,000 viewers
0.13 in the demo

Now I'm really starting to think that Raquel and Kross as the faces of the brand isn't working out for them. They are both Triple H pet projects and he's shown he's massively out of touch just as much as Vince at this point.


----------



## dcruz

The fact is NXT is boring and dull (mostly due to the stale booking and certain wrestlers that have overstayed their time on the brand), it has nothing to do with either champ in particular imo. If the challengers were exciting and convincing people would tune in for that, yet they don't. If the rest of the show was exciting and legit, then people would tune in for that. Am I supposed to be excited to follow Gargano or whoever challenging Kross now? Or to watch Bronson Reed and all the other personality void wrestlers that keep being highlighted weekly? Well, because I'm fucking not (and I'm familiar with the product and a fan of most of these people, so imagine the casuals' dilemma). It's a show problem, not a wrestler problem. (It's probably even bigger than that, a company sport problem but this is the NXT section.)


----------



## Reil

dcruz said:


> The fact is NXT is boring and dull (mostly due to the stale booking and certain wrestlers that have overstayed their time on the brand), it has nothing to do with either champ in particular imo. If the challengers were exciting and convincing people would tune in for that, yet they don't. If the rest of the show was exciting and legit, then people would tune in for that. Am I supposed to be excited to follow Gargano challenging Kross now? Or to watch Bronson Reed weekly? Well, because I'm fucking not. It's a show problem, not a wrestler problem. (It's probably even bigger than that, a company sport problem but this is the NXT section.)


I think the thing leading to it being a wrestler problem is that in the case of Kross and Raquel, the titles were put onto them to lead the new (unopposed) era of NXT and the viewership is already back to where it was when they were opposed by AEW, if not worse. The funny thing is that NXT was displaying pretty steady growth before the move to Tuesdays. Both Kross and Raquel suffer from a serious lack of personality and/or charisma and it's pretty clear that they are the corporate hand picked champions, where at least Balor and Shirai felt cool and organic.


----------



## dcruz

Reil said:


> I think the thing leading to it being a wrestler problem is that in the case of Kross and Raquel, the titles were put onto them to lead the new (unopposed) era of NXT and the viewership is already back to where it was when they were opposed by AEW, if not worse. The funny thing is that NXT was displaying pretty steady growth before the move to Tuesdays. Both Kross and Raquel suffer from a serious lack of personality and/or charisma and it's pretty clear that they are the corporate hand picked champions, where at least Balor and Shirai felt cool and organic.


Are you kidding me? Neither Kross or Raquel are *certainly* any more uncharismatic or lacking in personality than Balor or Shirai... they might have been booked very superiorly to the rest of the crowd as of late and that might cause a creative problem (making them feel uninteresting for the time being), but that's not their fault. The ratings have spikes for specials and whatnot every once in a while, but they were surely not consistently "booming" during any of the previous champ's reigns either let's be real.


----------



## rbl85

All the wrestling shows are down, big cards or not.

Probably a combination of NBA playoff and the fact that people (especially the younger one) can spend more time outside.


----------



## Outlaw91

Also keep in mind that wrestling in general, became more popular around the world for some years. This only shows how many people from the USA chose to watch NXT live. 
I think there are a lot more who watches it on streaming services the next days. 
This number is most likely the number of hardcore fans NXT has in US.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

be interested to see the minute by minute. nothing against them personally but a match between pete dunne and bobby fish is pretty hard to get excited about.

and kross.... yeah.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Obviously I am biased but I wouldn't put it all on Kross and Raquel. I mean both SD and RAW are doing record low numbers too. AEW has lost 400k since their first stand alone Wednesday. It's summer, kids are graduating, everyone's got their vaccine, restrictions are going away, and sports are back with fans. Personally I don't think NXT getting 700k is that terrible when you consider what Tony Khan is spending on his roster and only doing 800k. Plus you can watch NXT the next day on the network commercial free. I'm sure some just wait til the next day and go out instead or watch the NBA playoffs instead.


----------



## RainmakerV2

No news?


----------



## Prosper

According to Forbes NXT did 698K again. Doesn't seem right though.


----------



## fabi1982

Prosper said:


> According to Forbes NXT did 698K again. Doesn't seem right though.


why? this would be the same rating as last week. so possible at least.


----------



## RainmakerV2

fabi1982 said:


> why? this would be the same rating as last week. so possible at least.



The exact same though? Possible but improbable. Wrestlenomics never came out with a number. They're basically who I go to now.


----------



## Reil

NXT Ratings for this week:

668k, down from 698k last week.


----------



## TheGunnShow

NXT Viewership Ticks Slightly Up On 6/8/21 | Fightful News


NXT viewership and ratings for June 8.




www.fightful.com





669k. They often did better than this when going up against AEW. Raquel and Kross aren't draws.


----------



## dcruz

TheGunnShow said:


> NXT Viewership Ticks Slightly Up On 6/8/21 | Fightful News
> 
> 
> NXT viewership and ratings for June 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 669k. They often did better than this when going up against AEW. Raquel and Kross aren't draws.


People don't just tune in for the champions though. Cole, Gargano and all 10 other guys aren't draws either then considering they're also often featured and they're currently in the chase/title picture 🤷‍♂️ so one would conclude the problem is the product in general, and not just 2 wrestlers.


----------



## Kentucky34

Gargano would be a draw if the company got behind him.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TheGunnShow said:


> NXT Viewership Ticks Slightly Up On 6/8/21 | Fightful News
> 
> 
> NXT viewership and ratings for June 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 669k. They often did better than this when going up against AEW. Raquel and Kross aren't draws.



Kross vs. Balor 2 did an 811k overrun. It was the rest of the show that murdered the number.


----------



## MEMS

It’s just not for a mainstream audience. Focus is on in-ring work and the venue is so small.

I still think it blows away the other big 3 but I don’t need elaborate storytelling.


----------



## Zappers

Week *6/15* *695,000 viewers *
Last week *6/22 * *665,000 viewers *


----------



## CMPunkRock316

NXT Viewership Drops For The Second Week In A Row On 6/29


NXT's viewership continues to struggle, and it dropped for the second week in a row on June 29. The Sports Business Journal's John Ourand reports that 636,000 viewers watched this week's show.




www.mandatory.com





636,000 viewers


----------



## RainmakerV2

Probably didn't help that they didn't even advertise a main event unless I missed it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

654k for GAB.


----------



## Chelsea

The 18-49 demo rating increased from 0.13 to 0.18. Not bad.


----------



## Prosper

Slight jump, that's always good.


----------



## gl83

Quarter hour breakdown:



> Q1- MSK vs Timothy Thatcher & Tommaso Ciampa - 713,000 viewers and 217,000 in 18-49.
> 
> Q2-William Regal, Karrion Kross, Johnny Gargano and Samoa Joe segment - 728,000 viewers and 236,000 in 18-49
> 
> Q3- first part of LA Knight vs. Cameron Grimes for the Million Dollar title did 685,000 viewers and 241,000 in 18-49.
> 
> Q4-second half of Knight vs Grimes - 666,000 viewers and 234,000 in 18-49.
> 
> Q5-introduction of the Breakout tournament lineup and the first part of the women’s tag title match -689,000 viewers and 256,000 in 18-49
> 
> Q6- end of the women’s tag title match with Tegan Nox’s return, a Toni Storm interview and the Hit Row segment- 629,000 viewers and 219,000 in 18-49.
> 
> Q7-second half of hit row/ introduction of Kyle O’Reilly vs. Adam Cole - 563,000 viewers and 214,000 in 18-49,
> 
> Q8- Most of Cole vs. O’Reilly did 567,000 viewers and 227,000 in 18-49. The overrun which was boosted by people tuning in for the next show, did 644,000 viewers and 267,000 in 18-49.
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: WON


----------



## Kentucky34

Gargano in the highest rated segment of the night.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cole and O Reilly bombing huge. For comparison Kross vs. Balor 2 did over 800k for their main event. 560k...wtf


----------



## RainmakerV2

705k, .19 demo


----------



## MEMS

RainmakerV2 said:


> 705k, .19 demo


That's their highest in quite some time. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

MEMS said:


> That's their highest in quite some time.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk



KarRIOn KroSS iS KillING NxT!1!1


Lolll


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> KarRIOn KroSS iS KillING NxT!1!1
> 
> 
> Lolll


 Samoa Joe and Johnny Gargano were in that main-event too, and they're generally known for being great wrestlers.

That's weird though because I thought "WoRkRaTe wAs tOtAlLy KiLilNg NxT!"


----------



## Prosper

705K is a good spike up for NXT.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitChrist said:


> Samoa Joe and Johnny Gargano were in that main-event too, and they're generally known for being great wrestlers.
> 
> That's weird though because I thought "WoRkRaTe wAs tOtAlLy KiLilNg NxT!"



Cole vs. O Reilly started 566k the past week. Just saying. For a themed PPV style show too. They spiked up to 664 k in the overrun. Kross vs. Gargano started at 675k and spiked to 835k for the overrun with no themed show.

So ya know, numbers are numbers.


----------



## Chan Hung

they Joe involvement helped, right?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

709,000, 0.20 demo


----------



## dcruz

Wrestling fans are so loyal, the show was such a non-event


----------



## Kentucky34

Gargano is delivering big time lately.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Nothing?


----------



## Chelsea

^ 520,000 viewers / 0.12 rating in the 18-49 demo

This is an all-time low, but the show aired on SyFy (since the Olympics aired on USA).


----------



## MEMS

What a shame how poorly they’re treated by the company. I really wonder if it bothered Vince a couple of years ago when they were the top brand. Every ppv weekend they would badly show up main roster. Since then it feels like they’ve been sabotaged.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

520k, 0.10


----------



## RainmakerV2

751k


----------



## Rankles75

Significantly better than last week, though that was on SyFy.


----------



## dcruz

Honestly they probably shouldn't have moved from Wednesday, haven't they practically been doing the same anyway? I understand it was a network decision cuz of whatever else was going to replace it and they weren't necessarily moving the needle but still. The programming that replaced it is doing better on Wednesdays so no chance for them to go back I assume?


----------



## RainmakerV2

654k


----------



## Rankles75

Up from 654k to 685k this week.


----------



## Chelsea

717k viewers
0.17 rating in the 18-49 demo


----------



## reamstyles

Lol at Joe beinb champion and this ratings


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Emmanuelle said:


> 717k viewers
> 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demo


*Good to see the upward trend, but I can't help but wonder if it's people waiting for the impending doom of the brand and hoping to see a trainwreck.*


----------



## reamstyles

The Legit DMD said:


> *Good to see the upward trend, but I can't help but wonder if it's people waiting for the impending doom of the brand and hoping to see a trainwreck.*


Looks like end of nxt news put butts on the seats


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

well, it was a better show this week imo. especially the second half. still not huge numbers but improving.


----------



## Outlaw91

WWE NXT Viewership Sees Significant Drop For 9/7 Episode


This week's NXT viewership (aired September 7) represents the lowest number of viewers NXT has had on USA Network since the show drew 558,000 viewers on February 10, 2021.




www.mandatory.com





601k, 0.14


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

wow. not good for a supposed send off for the old-style nxt


----------



## El Hammerstone

Next week's numbers will be better; even viewers vehemently against the new edict will end up watching out of morbid curiosity, it's the ratings that will come out at least 3 weeks/a month into the new NXT that will be truly representative of things.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

El Hammerstone said:


> Next week's numbers will be better; even viewers vehemently against the new edict will end up watching out of morbid curiosity, it's the ratings that will come out at least 3 weeks/a month into the new NXT that will be truly representative of things.


*True, but it's still telling that people would rather watch a potential car crash than the boring indy shit they were doing before. The old formula clearly was not working.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *True, but it's still telling that people would rather watch a potential car crash than the boring indy shit they were doing before. The old formula clearly was not working.*


A big (but mediocre) change to the show causing a temporary increase in ratings shouldn't really be surprising.

Why are you pretending that this new format is "working" when we don't even have months of ratings to support this misleading assumption?

Hell, the ratings for the 1st revamped episode hasn't even come out yet!

I guarantee that the ratings will rise a bit for this week (while you predictably get overexcited and obnoxious about it), but it will inevitably go back to the usual unimpressive numbers in several weeks or a few months later.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438231930693210116

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*+170k from last week, good shit.*


----------



## InexorableJourney

Impressive.


----------



## fabi1982

And all these poeple saw something which would make them interested to watch again next week. Well done nxt2.0


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Eva MaRIHyse *Rejoice! NXT is (almost) everything you wanted it to be! We're about to be rescued from the charisma vacuums that tanked the ratings all year.*


----------



## Jbardo37

Good rating but let’s see how many stick around next week.


----------



## The XL 2

Of course its going to do better, its an actual wrestling show and not an indy circus. People don't want to watch 140lbs midgets built like grade schoolers no sell a million moves a match. How about that.


----------



## RapShepard

Now can they maintain and grow. One week isn't much to get excited about ratings wise


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> @Eva MaRIHyse *Rejoice! NXT is (almost) everything you wanted it to be! We're about to be rescued from the charisma vacuums that tanked the ratings all year.*


The only new rookie (who’s large) that got ANY notable reaction last night was Rick Steiner’s son.

The crowd rooted for Imperium over their dull opponents.

Tommaso Ciampa and Pete Dunne were EASILY the most over men in that Fatal 4 Way match, so please spare us the crap about who’s really a “charisma vacuum” since most of the ‘Indy’ guys got better crowd responses than the big men.

You also have absolutely no understanding of what’s actually tanking the ratings too because last time I’ve checked, there were multiple NXT episodes that received 800+ K viewers over the past couple of years with those ‘Indy’ guys you absolutely despise so much.

Surely, NXT was in better shape with those guys being prominently featured a while back compared to this average number.


----------



## DammitChrist

The XL 2 said:


> Of course its going to do better, its an actual wrestling show and not an indy circus. People don't want to watch 140lbs midgets built like grade schoolers no sell a million moves a match. How about that.


Dude, last night WAS a circus with Vince’s main-roster influence 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, last night WAS a circus with Vince’s main-roster influence 😂


They're clearly getting people back to NXT who have been disillusioned with the indy era of NXT with it though, that's the most fun I've had with NXT in years.


----------



## Rankles75

Who hurt you, @DammitChrist? 😂


----------



## Chelsea

Rankles75 said:


> Who hurt you, @DammitChrist? 😂


LA Knight not winning the title 😁

In all seriousness though, let's just move on


----------



## Not Lying

Weddings continue to draw lmao.


----------



## Chelsea

The Definition of Technician said:


> Weddings continue to draw lmao.


Absolutely. Steiner 2.0 and Brunette Mandy are some other top draws


----------



## Not Lying

Emmanuelle said:


> Absolutely. Steiner 2.0 and *Brunette Mandy* are some other top draws


She looked so much hotter.

Can't wait for her to reunite with Otis since he's a heel destructive force too 😂


----------



## Chelsea

The Definition of Technician said:


> She looked so much hotter.
> 
> Can't wait for her to reunite with Otis since he's a heel destructive force too 😂


Indeed. I'm a fan of her faction, I saw that they call it Toxic Attraction now. Gigi & Jacy's entrance last night was really cool and Mandy getting this new look is a good call. Not sure what to expect, but I'd love to see them win some gold soon.


----------



## DammitChrist

Otis vs Dolph Ziggler (with Mandy Rose) was lowkey one of 2020's better feuds


----------



## Chelsea

DammitChrist said:


> Otis vs Dolph Ziggler (with Mandy Rose) was lowkey one of 2020's better feuds


Sonya was pretty awesome as a heel and she had great chemistry with Dolph imho. Definitely one of the SmackDown highlights during the pandemic era. Hopefully Mandy will be a great heel too, her new persona has potential.


----------



## Not Lying

Emmanuelle said:


> Sonya was pretty awesome as a heel and she had great chemistry with Dolph imho. Definitely one of the SmackDown highlights during the pandemic era. Hopefully Mandy will be a great heel too, her new persona has potential.


I also like how she came up on the main roster with Absolution and Paige attacking women randomly, just like she's doing now. But before she was a sidekick, now she's a leader.


----------



## Chelsea

The Definition of Technician said:


> I also like how she came up on the main roster with Absolution and Paige attacking women randomly, just like she's doing now. But before she was a sidekick, now she's a leader.


The Evolution of Mandy Rose! The sidekick part reminded me of the Dakota/Raquel recent feud, with Dakota wanting to prove that she wasn't a sidekick. I'm wondering what will be next for her, hopefully she won't get released. I remember that she lost to Aliyah on Main Event at some point before TakeOver 36, ugh.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Legit DMD said:


> @Eva MaRIHyse *Rejoice! NXT is (almost) everything you wanted it to be! We're about to be rescued from the charisma vacuums that tanked the ratings all year.*


NXT is doing what NXT is meant to be doing and building people for the future.

All the people who freaked out acting like NXT was dead and buried because it was no longer going to be an Indy wankfest designed to stoke HHH's ego have egg on their faces at this point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> NXT is doing what NXT is meant to be doing and building people for the future.
> 
> All the people who freaked out acting like NXT was dead and buried because it was no longer going to be an Indy wankfest designed to stoke HHH's ego have egg on their faces at this point.


*Yeah, let's look at the MASSIVE SUCCESS of the charisma vacuums since NXT has been uncontested.*


7 Sep601,000-1160000.1431 Aug717000+320000.1724 Aug685000+310000.1617 Aug 654000-970000.1510 Aug751000+2310000.1903 Aug52000000.1027 July520000-1890000.1220 July709000+40000.2013 July705000+510000.196 July654000+180000.1829 June636000-290000.1322 June665000-300000.1715 June695000+260000.198 June669000+10000.191 June668000-300000.1925 May698000-20000.1318 May700000-30000.1511 May697000-640000.174 May761000+170000.1827 April744000-970000.2220 April841000+360000.2313 April805000+37000

*Damn, they haven't sniffed 800 k since the week after Mania. It's almost like no one gave a shit.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> NXT is doing what NXT is meant to be doing and building people for the future.
> 
> All the people who freaked out acting like NXT was dead and buried because it was no longer going to be an Indy wankfest designed to stoke HHH's ego have egg on their faces at this point.


Except for the fact that NXT will inevitably go back sinking to their unimpressive numbers later in the long run, so really, it'll be people like you who'll have eggs on their faces celebrating an AVERAGE number.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, let's look at the MASSIVE SUCCESS of the charisma vacuums since NXT has been uncontested.*
> 
> 
> 7 Sep601,000-1160000.1431 Aug717000+320000.1724 Aug685000+310000.1617 Aug654000-970000.1510 Aug751000+2310000.1903 Aug52000000.1027 July520000-1890000.1220 July709000+40000.2013 July705000+510000.196 July654000+180000.1829 June636000-290000.1322 June665000-300000.1715 June695000+260000.198 June669000+10000.191 June668000-300000.1925 May698000-20000.1318 May700000-30000.1511 May697000-640000.174 May761000+170000.1827 April744000-970000.2220 April841000+360000.2313 April805000+37000
> 
> *Damn, they haven't sniffed 800 k since the week after Mania. It's almost like no one gave a shit.*


Once again, you know crap about what an actual "charisma vacuum" really is, especially when most of the 'Indy' guys that you absolutely despise so much ended up being the most over characters on this week's NXT episode. Wouldn't those big men you stan so much be the actual charisma vacuums in this case since they generally got little reactions in this case?

The fact that NXT drew 800+ K viewers multiple times throughout the 'Indy' era (even as recent as this April), and that this week's episode couldn't even reach 800+ viewers just proves that not many people cared to tune in as much as you DESPERATELY wanted them to here. Not many folks gave a shit about this episode either.

Feel free to admit that you're wrong though because those who actually get professional wrestling know that you're talking nonsense in yet another ratings topic once again


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Once again, you know crap about what an actual "charisma vacuum" really is, especially when most of the 'Indy' guys that you absolutely despise so much ended up being the most over characters on this week's NXT episode. Wouldn't those big men you stan so much be the actual charisma vacuums in this case since they generally got little reactions in this case?
> 
> The fact that NXT drew 800+ K viewers multiple times throughout the 'Indy' era (even as recent as this April), and that this week's episode couldn't even reach 800+ viewers just proves that not many people cared to tune in as much as you DESPERATELY wanted them to here. Not many folks gave a shit about this episode either.
> 
> Feel free to admit that you're wrong though because those who actually get professional wrestling know that you're talking nonsense in yet another ratings topic once again


In the longer run this developmental format will absolutely be the direction to go. It'll take some time to get the production right and iron out the kinks but in this one episode NXT looked so much better than it has in years. Should it be 2 hours and on TV? Probably not, but it's exciting times.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> In the longer run this developmental format will absolutely be the direction to go. It'll take some time to get the production right and iron out the kinks but in this one episode NXT looked so much better than it has in years. Should it be 2 hours and on TV? Probably not, but it's exciting times.


*Exactly. People were more interested in a Vince run production than they have been in this product for the last 5 months. It's incredible that a bunch of performance center rookies outdrew generic 15-year veterans. You'd think they'd be able to find a personality after a decade in the business.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The Legit DMD said:


> *Exactly. People were more interested in a Vince run production than they have been in this product for the last 5 months. It's incredible that a bunch of performance center rookies outdrew generic 15-year veterans. You'd think they'd be able to find a personality after a decade in the business.*


So many of the complaints I've seen are "Oh they were too sloppy in the ring!!" no shit?? Most of these guys are new to wrestling, they're going to be a little rusty until they iron out the kinks and find what works for them. But guys like Steiner, Hayes and B-Fab cut better promos than most of the crap we've seen in NXT for a long time now. 

I'm also just grateful that nearly every single one of the people featured last night *looked like they hit the fucking gym.* They look like they take their bodies seriously and you can take them seriously as talents. I can look at Rex Steiner, Trick Williams and Von Wagoner and instantly take them more seriously than guys like O'Reilly, Dunne, Ciampa, Gargano etc. because they look fucking legitimate.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Exactly. People were more interested in a Vince run production than they have been in this product for the last 5 months. It's incredible that a bunch of performance center rookies outdrew generic 15-year veterans. You'd think they'd be able to find a personality after a decade in the business.*


You say that absolute nonsense, but yet the most over characters on the show were easily the smaller 'Indy' guys who apparently "don't" have personality. That says a lot about those "promising" new big men then if that's what you're saying about those veterans 😂 

Why are you even surprised that a NEW (but worse) revamp of the show caused a temporary increase in viewership? 

Anyway, the fact that you're supporting a Vince-led show (in 2021) really says it all. 

It's honestly baffling how you can make this many ridiculous takes in such a short period of time.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> So many of the complaints I've seen are "Oh they were too sloppy in the ring!!" no shit?? Most of these guys are new to wrestling, they're going to be a little rusty until they iron out the kinks and find what works for them. But guys like Steiner, Hayes and B-Fab cut better promos than most of the crap we've seen in NXT for a long time now.
> 
> I'm also just grateful that nearly every single one of the people featured last night *looked like they hit the fucking gym.* They look like they take their bodies seriously and you can take them seriously as talents. I can look at Rex Steiner, Trick Williams and Von Wagoner and instantly take them more seriously than guys like O'Reilly, Dunne, Ciampa, Gargano etc. because they look fucking legitimate.


How do we STILL have size 'fans' in 2021?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> How do we STILL have size 'fans' in 2021?


Because when I'm watching people fight (even fake) I like them to at least look legitimate. I'm just glad they're booking NXT like an entertainment orientated show over a wrestling orientated show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> So many of the complaints I've seen are "Oh they were too sloppy in the ring!!" no shit?? Most of these guys are new to wrestling, they're going to be a little rusty until they iron out the kinks and find what works for them. But guys like Steiner, Hayes and B-Fab cut better promos than most of the crap we've seen in NXT for a long time now.
> 
> I'm also just grateful that nearly every single one of the people featured last night *looked like they hit the fucking gym.* They look like they take their bodies seriously and you can take them seriously as talents. I can look at Rex Steiner, Trick Williams and Von Wagoner and instantly take them more seriously than guys like O'Reilly, Dunne, Ciampa, Gargano etc. because they look fucking legitimate.


*Yep, Trick debuting as Carmelo's manager was a great move. The ladies are all over that. And B Fab wasn't great in ring, but who cares? A promo from her is infinitely more entertaining than a 15-minute Gargano match against a random guy off the street.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yep, Trick debuting as Carmelo's manager was a great move. The ladies are all over that. *


Exactly, you want attractive people on the roster. No woman is looking at a guy like Ciampa and saying "Damn I want me a piece of that" but when they look at Trick they're like


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Because when I'm watching people fight (even fake) I like them to at least look legitimate. I'm just glad they're booking NXT like an entertainment orientated show over a wrestling orientated show.


That honestly says a lot about you as a wrestling fan then because NXT is still a WRESTLING show at the end of the day. 

There’s always going to be wrestling in their programming.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Exactly, you want attractive people on the roster. No woman is looking at a guy like Ciampa and saying "Damn I want me a piece of that" but when they look at Trick they're like


*Ciampa is 36 but looks 50. Even my grandma doesn't want his ugly ass.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> That honestly says a lot about you as a wrestling fan then because NXT is still a WRESTLING show at the end of the day.
> 
> There’s always going to be wrestling in their programming.


Of course it's still a show with wrestling, but giving a larger focus to characters and a more entertainment style show is the way to go. The way they structured the matches was perfect. They had what like...4 matches in half an hour? And they introduced a tonne of new talent in that short period.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The Legit DMD said:


> *Ciampa is 36 but looks 50. Even my grandma doesn't want his ugly ass.*


Exactly, and they'd take a look at Gargano and go "Who let the 7th grader in here?"


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yep, Trick debuting as Carmelo's manager was a great move. The ladies are all over that. And B Fab wasn't great in ring, but who cares? A promo from her is infinitely more entertaining than a 15-minute Gargano match against a random guy off the street.*


No, it’s not more entertaining than a Johnny Gargano match  

Gargano matches actually had crowds popping and going crazy in MULTIPLE instances whereas fans who attended NXT live this week struggled to understand what B-Fab said in her promo. 

I can’t believe that you’re the kind of fan that Vince appeals to out of anyone 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Ciampa is 36 but looks 50. Even my grandma doesn't want his ugly ass.*


Thankfully, Tomasso Ciampa is the rightful NXT Champion then 

He looks like a badass too


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Of course it's still a show with wrestling, but giving a larger focus to characters and a more entertainment style show is the way to go. The way they structured the matches was perfect. They had what like...4 matches in half an hour? And they introduced a tonne of new talent in that short period.


Yes, a show that used the crappy setup where they do a short match that ends with a DQ to set up a 6-tag match (when they could’ve just had all 6 women showcase their strengths in the ring during those 15 minutes), and worsening the quality of the Fatal 4 Way match by removing Kyle O’Reilly randomly in favor of some new rookie (who did nothing to earn an NXT title shot) is TOTALLY such “perfect” structure. 

Yep, this show is looking hopeless if this is the kind of content that NXT is appealing to now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, a show that used the crappy setup where they do a short match that ends with a DQ to set up a 6-tag match (when they could’ve just had all 6 women showcase their strengths in the ring during those 15 minutes), and worsening the quality of the Fatal 4 Way match by removing Kyle O’Reilly randomly in favor of some new rookie (who did nothing to earn an NXT title shot) is TOTALLY such “perfect” structure.
> 
> Yep, this show is looking hopeless if this is the kind of content that NXT is appealing to now.


Hell I wasn't complaining about 15 minutes of hot chicks on my screen. Considering O'Reilly is the type of guy we don't want on this NXT (all in ring and no mic skills), I'm all in favour of a new guy getting a chance while O'Reilly gets phased out.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Hell I wasn't complaining about 15 minutes of hot chicks on my screen. Considering O'Reilly is the type of guy we don't want on this NXT (all in ring and no mic skills), I'm all in favour of a new guy getting a chance while O'Reilly gets phased out.


If you want worse matches (and want great talents like Kyle O'Reilly phased out for some weird reason), then that's really your problem instead of mine.

Edit:

For the record, I said that the 6-tag women's contest should've been one *continuous *match in the first place.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> If you want worse matches (and want great talents like Kyle O'Reilly phased out for some weird reason), then that's really your problem instead of mine.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> For the record, I said that the 6-tag women's contest should've been one *continuous *match in the first place.


Again as I said before, O'Reilly hasn't got anything to offer outside of his in-ring work. That's not a good thing, if that's all he has to offer that's terrible. Dude needs to take some acting classes because I'm pretty sure my 2 year old nephew could cut a better promo than him.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Again as I said before, O'Reilly hasn't got anything to offer outside of his in-ring work. That's not a good thing, if that's all he has to offer that's terrible. Dude needs to take some acting classes because I'm pretty sure my 2 year old nephew could cut a better promo than him.


O'Reilly is still a much better talent/wrestler to have on the show than most of the new big/green bores that they have now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> O'Reilly is still a much better talent/wrestler to have on the show than most of the new big/green bores that they have now.


Give these so called bores a few months and they'll have better mic skills than O'Reilly, actually most of them do already, fucking hell I'd be better than him at cutting promos. Dude is so devoid of any personality or charisma it's not even funny.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Give these so called bores a few months and they'll have better mic skills than O'Reilly, actually most of them do already, fucking hell I'd be better than him at cutting promos. Dude is so devoid of any personality or charisma it's not even funny.


Jeez, I'd rather listen to O'Reilly try to cut a promo than most of these new guys who just worsened the show with the lack of emphasis on the wrestling.

The hate that O'Reilly gets on this site is just absurd at this point. 

He's consistently delivered some of the best matches on NXT this year, and his feud with Adam Cole was a fun one too.


----------



## SeiyaKanie

workrate fans should just stop watching NXT and stick to AEW. NXT tried to please workrate fans and they failed miserably, while AEW does much better job on it.

for me, i prefer current nxt format than when it was a glorified indy scene


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Well I liked the old NXT but honestly they did lose their way as a true developmental show a long time ago. To be frank it turned into this super indie meant to squash the rising US indie scene in the 2010s. That's historically how WWE operates anyways. Crush anything as fast as you can lol

All they really had to do was sign up all the hot guys and profit. It worked for several years and did produce some good stuff. Though of course they had their own successes like Sasha Banks, Bayley, Becky Lynch etc. NXT UK succeeded in helping kill the indie scene at least lol. Tho if NXT never goes up against, and loses to AEW, do these changes happen? Probably not.

We're probably done with the days of NXT selling out 20K seat arenas. At the same time it's still way too early to judge this version of NXT to be honest. OVW produced some quality matches in their own right with much greener guys so who knows ya know?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Jeez, I'd rather listen to O'Reilly try to cut a promo than most of these new guys who just worsened the show with the lack of emphasis on the wrestling.
> 
> The hate that O'Reilly gets on this site is just absurd at this point.
> 
> He's consistently delivered some of the best matches on NXT this year, and his feud with Adam Cole was a fun one too.


He can deliver as many 5 star matches as he likes and can even do a 7 star one in the Tokyo Dome if he likes. Until he can cut a good promo there's zero reason to get behind him.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

746k , 0.20 demo


----------



## RainmakerV2

Who knew, brighten and sex things up a bit with new faces and characters and more people watch.


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> He can deliver as many 5 star matches as he likes and can even do a 7 star one in the Tokyo Dome if he likes. Until he can cut a good promo there's zero reason to get behind him.


Unless you're just a wrestling fan and the promos and soap opera stories are just am added bonus. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Hammerstone

Don't be surprised if Joe Gacy's heel SJW character starts gaining traction, people who aren't watching currently are starting to catch wind.


----------



## ProjectGargano

RainmakerV2 said:


> Who knew, brighten and sex things up a bit with new faces and characters and more people watch.


How is that? They dropped from last week and are in the same range that last months shows.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441128317382324229


----------



## RainmakerV2

ProjectGargano said:


> How is that? They dropped from last week and are in the same range that last months shows.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441128317382324229


I'm pretty sure NXT was not in the 700s before the format change.


----------



## ProjectGargano

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm pretty sure NXT was not in the 700s before the format change.


Well this is only their second show on NXT 2.0 and are on the 740´s while last week they were on the 770´s. It could definitely look better. 1/2 years ago they were on the 900´s.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ProjectGargano said:


> Well this is only their second show on NXT 2.0 and are on the 740´s while last week they were on the 770´s. It could definitely look better. 1/2 years ago they were on the 900´s.


Only a 30k drop is a pretty solid hold. Remember the format debut had the entire new stage, a wedding, and a world title match. To still get almost everyone to come back the next week when nothing was announced is a positive sign.


----------



## KaptnKarisma

I predict 800s for next weeks show because this weeks was very good 👍


----------



## ProjectGargano

KaptnKarisma said:


> I predict 800s for next weeks show because this weeks was very good 👍


Well they better do it, they have 3 title matches and a No desqualification match next week, less than that will be a failure from them.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Who would have thought? Characters and promos are what keep people invested.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Who would have thought? Characters and promos are what keep people invested.


Except for the fact that this is an average number that took a dip from last week's middle-of-the-road rating.

NXT managed to receive 800+ K viewers more than once back in April earlier this year.

That's without even mentioning the fact that NXT received 800+ K viewers a dozen of times throughout the past couple of years pre-revamp.

Hell, 'Indy' NXT drew a million viewers at least a couple of times too when those smaller wrestlers were being pushed on top.

This week's number didn't even come close to reaching any of those numbers.

I suppose the wrestling/workrate from old NXT really is what kept people more invested after all.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Except for the fact that this is an average number that took a dip from last week's middle-of-the-road rating.
> 
> NXT managed to receive 800+ K viewers more than once back in April earlier this year.
> 
> That's without even mentioning the fact that NXT received 800+ K viewers a dozen of times throughout the past couple of years pre-revamp.
> 
> Hell, 'Indy' NXT drew a million viewers at least a couple of times too when those smaller wrestlers were being pushed on top.
> 
> This week's number didn't even come close to reaching any of those numbers.
> 
> I suppose the wrestling/workrate from old NXT really is what kept people more invested after all.


Considering that they've had their two biggest numbers since April with this format I'd say they're doing a good job with this reboot


----------



## ProjectGargano

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Considering that they've had their two biggest numbers since April with this format I'd say they're doing a good job with this reboot


Well, it was their "pilot" episode and the second one, it is normal that had received a small bump.


----------



## MEMS

KaptnKarisma said:


> I predict 800s for next weeks show because this weeks was very good 👍





PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Who would have thought? Characters and promos are what keep people invested.


There are no characters, bad promos and as the ratings drop every week, nobody will be invested. Fans of sports entertainment are not going to keep tuning to a 3rd show when it’s this bad.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MEMS said:


> There are no characters, bad promos and as the ratings drop every week, nobody will be invested. Fans of sports entertainment are not going to keep tuning to a 3rd show when it’s this bad.



Look, a cup of cope. 

"You mean more people are watching green PC guys than my awesome wrestlers like Bobby Fish and Kyle O Reilly having 20 minute matches in a dark tiny arena??" It can't be!!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I was watching some old clips earlier and this version of the show really did have a terrible vibe at the end. Way too dark, too much black, ugly imagery, guys looking too similar, everyone had similar themes, too many guys who are just guys with no stand out traits. The new version maybe swung too far in the other direction but this look is just bland as hell.

This picture is the perfect summary of it.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Look, a cup of cope.
> 
> "You mean more people are watching green PC guys than my awesome wrestlers like Bobby Fish and Kyle O Reilly having 20 minute matches in a dark tiny arena??" It can't be!!


Aw, someone wants to conveniently ignore ALL those other weeks when NXT received 800+ K viewers with the workrate/smaller wrestlers 



DammitChrist said:


> Except for the fact that this is an average number that took a dip from last week's middle-of-the-road rating.
> 
> NXT managed to receive 800+ K viewers more than once back in April earlier this year.
> 
> That's without even mentioning the fact that NXT received 800+ K viewers a dozen of times throughout the past couple of years pre-revamp.
> 
> Hell, 'Indy' NXT drew a million viewers at least a couple of times too when those smaller wrestlers were being pushed on top.
> 
> This week's number didn't even come close to reaching any of those numbers.
> 
> I suppose the wrestling/workrate from old NXT really is what kept people more invested after all.


Those various peak episodes of old NXT with Adam Cole, Tommaso Ciampa, Finn Balor, Johnny Gargano, and the Undisputed Era (including Kyle O'Reilly plus Bobby Fish) heavily pushed drew better than both of the revamped episodes.

Feel free to admit that you're wrong about "big guys with 'characterz/storiez'" being this 'huge' difference maker though


----------



## MEMS

RainmakerV2 said:


> Look, a cup of cope.
> 
> "You mean more people are watching green PC guys than my awesome wrestlers like Bobby Fish and Kyle O Reilly having 20 minute matches in a dark tiny arena??" It can't be!!


Being that I'm not totally clueless, I'll explain that I'm predicting viewers to fall every week and not taking 2 weeks of numbers from a new product and making judgements. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RainmakerV2 said:


> Look, a cup of cope.
> 
> "You mean more people are watching green PC guys than my awesome wrestlers like Bobby Fish and Kyle O Reilly having 20 minute matches in a dark tiny arena??" It can't be!!


These dweebs don't get it takes more than 2 weeks to set up a new revamped show. It's going to be shat on no matter what by them because NXT aren't trying to appeal to them anymore.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> These dweebs don't get it takes more than 2 weeks to set up a new revamped show. It's going to be shat on no matter what by them because NXT aren't trying to appeal to them anymore.


It's not nearly as petty as gloating weeks ago when the revamped NXT was always going to have a minor bump since they were making huge changes to the show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> It's not nearly as petty as gloating weeks ago when the revamped NXT was always going to have a minor bump since they were making huge changes to the show.


At the end of the day, I'm just glad they're putting out some good shows, I've had more fun watching the last two weeks of NXT than I have the last 5 years.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> At the end of the day, I'm just glad they're putting out some good shows, I've had more fun watching the last two weeks of NXT than I have the last 5 years.


That says a lot about your tastes then since you missed out on a great streak of good shows over the past 5 years with old NXT.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Yeah, guys. It's impossible to call this a success or failure yet. It's only been two weeks. In six months one side gets to gloat about being right.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> That says a lot about your tastes then since you missed out on a great streak of good shows over the past 5 years with old NXT.


And? If it says something about my taste so be it. Of course there were good shows and my enjoyment of those mainly had to do with guys like Kross and Priest, but meh, I'm loving this format so much more.


----------



## KaptnKarisma

MEMS said:


> There are no characters, bad promos and as the ratings drop every week, nobody will be invested. Fans of sports entertainment are not going to keep tuning to a 3rd show when it’s this bad.


Nonsense, nxt has some of the best pro wrestlers/characters around - ciampa, breakker, roderick strong, la knight, bruiserweight, ridge holland etc. All of these are better than someone like adam cole who is already main eventing aew


----------



## MEMS

KaptnKarisma said:


> Nonsense, nxt has some of the best pro wrestlers/characters around - ciampa, breakker, roderick strong, la knight, bruiserweight, ridge holland etc. All of these are better than someone like adam cole who is already main eventing aew


Ha ha Breakker and Holland are some of the best wrestlers/characters? Really?

Watch AEW last night and that crowd reacting to Adam Cole. He's one of the biggest stars in the world, like it or not. No that's not just my opinion. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So much for the fans running away in droves after seeing the rebrand. *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440771052498391047
*We still got people in here lying about NXT doing 900k viewers this year? Yikes.*

Below is our 2021 NXT Viewership Tracker, along with the Top 10 moments from this week’s show:

*January 6 Episode:* 641,000 viewers with a 0.16 rating in the 18-49 demographic (New Year’s Evil episode)
*January 13 Episode:* 551,000 viewers with a 0.14 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 20 Episode:* 659,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 27 Episode:* 720,000 viewers with a 0.21 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*February 3 Episode:* 610,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*February 10 Episode:* 558,000 viewers with a 0.12 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*February 17 Episode:* 713,000 viewers with a 0.16 rating in the 18-49 demographic (post-Takeover episode)
*February 24 Episode:* 734,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*March 3 Episode:* 692,000 viewers with a 0.20 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*March 10 Episode:* 691,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*March 17 Episode:* 597,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*March 24 Episode:* 678,000 viewers with a 0.14 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*March 31 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.21 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*April 7 Episode:* 768,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Takeover: Stand & Deliver Night 1 episode, also aired on Peacock/WWE Network, final Wednesday show)
_*TUESDAY NIGHT TIMESLOT BEGINS*_
*April 13 Episode:* 805,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Post-Takeover episode, first Tuesday show)
*April 20 Episode:* 841,000 viewers with a 0.23 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*April 27 Episode:* 744,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*May 4 Episode:* 761,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*May 11 Episode:* 697,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*May 18 Episode:* 700,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*May 25 Episode:* 698,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*June 1 Episode:* 668,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*June 8 Episode:* 669,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*June 15 Episode:* 695,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic (post-Takeover episode)
*June 22 Episode:* 665,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*June 29 Episode:* 636,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*July 6 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Great American Bash episode)
*July 13 Episode:* 705,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*July 20 Episode:* 709,000 viewers with a 0.20 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*July 27 Episode:* 520,000 viewers with a 0.12 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped Syfy episode)
*August 3 Episode:* 520,000 viewers with a 0.10 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped Syfy episode)
*August 10 Episode:* 751,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*August 17 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*August 24 Episode:* 685,000 viewers with a 0.16 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped post-Takeover 36 episode)
*August 31 Episode:* 717,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped episode)
*September 7 Episode:* 601,000 viewers with a 0.14 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped episode)
*September 14 Episode:* 770,000 viewers with a 0.21 rating in the 18-49 demographic (NXT 2.0 revamp episode)
*September 21 Episode:* 746,000 viewers with a 0.20 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*September 28 Episode:

2020 Total:* 37.027 million viewers over 53 episodes
*2020 Average:* 698,623 viewers per episode

* They only hit 800 k twice on WrestleMania week and the week after, then ran off that new audience immediately due to pure boredom. They also couldn't even average 700k last year, so don't let the vanilla midget lovers bullshit their way into spinning this as a bad rating. It's already better than the entire year's average for the short, flippy, superkicking guys with no personality. August 10th and May 4th were the last times they saw greater numbers, and just look at the gap between those. This rebrand was definitely needed and it's already proving to be successful in the short term.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *So much for the fans running away in droves after seeing the rebrand. *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440771052498391047
> *We still got people in here lying about NXT doing 900k viewers this year? Yikes.*
> 
> Below is our 2021 NXT Viewership Tracker, along with the Top 10 moments from this week’s show:
> 
> *January 6 Episode:* 641,000 viewers with a 0.16 rating in the 18-49 demographic (New Year’s Evil episode)
> *January 13 Episode:* 551,000 viewers with a 0.14 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *January 20 Episode:* 659,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *January 27 Episode:* 720,000 viewers with a 0.21 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *February 3 Episode:* 610,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *February 10 Episode:* 558,000 viewers with a 0.12 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *February 17 Episode:* 713,000 viewers with a 0.16 rating in the 18-49 demographic (post-Takeover episode)
> *February 24 Episode:* 734,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *March 3 Episode:* 692,000 viewers with a 0.20 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *March 10 Episode:* 691,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *March 17 Episode:* 597,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *March 24 Episode:* 678,000 viewers with a 0.14 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *March 31 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.21 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *April 7 Episode:* 768,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Takeover: Stand & Deliver Night 1 episode, also aired on Peacock/WWE Network, final Wednesday show)
> _*TUESDAY NIGHT TIMESLOT BEGINS*_
> *April 13 Episode:* 805,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Post-Takeover episode, first Tuesday show)
> *April 20 Episode:* 841,000 viewers with a 0.23 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *April 27 Episode:* 744,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *May 4 Episode:* 761,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *May 11 Episode:* 697,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *May 18 Episode:* 700,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *May 25 Episode:* 698,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *June 1 Episode:* 668,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *June 8 Episode:* 669,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *June 15 Episode:* 695,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic (post-Takeover episode)
> *June 22 Episode:* 665,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *June 29 Episode:* 636,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *July 6 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Great American Bash episode)
> *July 13 Episode:* 705,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *July 20 Episode:* 709,000 viewers with a 0.20 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *July 27 Episode:* 520,000 viewers with a 0.12 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped Syfy episode)
> *August 3 Episode:* 520,000 viewers with a 0.10 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped Syfy episode)
> *August 10 Episode:* 751,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *August 17 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *August 24 Episode:* 685,000 viewers with a 0.16 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped post-Takeover 36 episode)
> *August 31 Episode:* 717,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped episode)
> *September 7 Episode:* 601,000 viewers with a 0.14 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped episode)
> *September 14 Episode:* 770,000 viewers with a 0.21 rating in the 18-49 demographic (NXT 2.0 revamp episode)
> *September 21 Episode:* 746,000 viewers with a 0.20 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *September 28 Episode:
> 
> 2020 Total:* 37.027 million viewers over 53 episodes
> *2020 Average:* 698,623 viewers per episode
> 
> * They only hit 800 k twice on WrestleMania week and the week after, then ran off that new audience immediately due to pure boredom. They also couldn't even average 700k last year, so don't let the vanilla midget lovers bullshit their way into spinning this as a bad rating. It's already better than the entire year's average for the short, flippy, superkicking guys with no personality. August 10th and May 4th were the last times they saw greater numbers, and just look at the gap between those. This rebrand was definitely needed and it's already proving to be successful in the short term.*


You don't speak for the rest of the wrestling audience who weren't "bored" with the good wrestling at all. The fact that you're one of those unapologetic poor souls who uses outdated buzzwords like "floppy vanilla midgets with no personality" to downplay their talents just proves how pathetic you are into using the revamp's numbers as a twisted way to spin you're bullshit narratives.

It's an average number that already LOST viewers from the first episode that STILL didn't even come close to reaching the 800+ K viewers from this April alone. They've managed to receive 800+ K viewers several times since they started airing NXT live on the USA network. The fact that these new peaks don't even come close to reaching those older peaks of NXT just proves that STILL not enough people care about the new (and unnecessary) revamp. I suppose these new guys are an even bigger 'bore' compared to those great workers using your terrible logic then.

Imagine using that LAUGHABLE "so much for the fans tuning out in droves" nonsense when there's already a dip on this past week's episode of the new NXT 😂

This guy spent nearly a whole WEEK desperately trying to spin his silly narrative as a 'massive success' (even though this temporary shift in average numbers was expected with anyone with a clue). It's hilarious to see how wrong and hopelessly blind you truly are here. I love how he even used "short term" too implying the obvious that they'll go back to their usual numbers later.


----------



## MEMS

As far as looking at NXT on USA numbers, you also need to take into account the damage done to the roster by Vince and co. as they were plucking good performers left and right and burying them on main. Garbage like that isn’t going to help keep fans excited.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MEMS said:


> As far as looking at NXT on USA numbers, you also need to take into account the damage done to the roster by Vince and co. as they were plucking good performers left and right and burying them on main. Garbage like that isn’t going to help keep fans excited.



Yall can't stand a Nickelodeon color scheme and PC newbies are outdrawing your favorite ROH indy darlings. I can feel it seething out your pores.


----------



## MEMS

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yall can't stand a Nickelodeon color scheme and PC newbies are outdrawing your favorite ROH indy darlings. I can feel it seething out your pores.


I would never be angry about any of this stuff but I will say I’ll be stunned if this new program doesn’t continuously lose viewers. Stunned.


----------



## TheGunnShow

The Legit DMD said:


> *So much for the fans running away in droves after seeing the rebrand. *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440771052498391047
> *We still got people in here lying about NXT doing 900k viewers this year? Yikes.*
> 
> Below is our 2021 NXT Viewership Tracker, along with the Top 10 moments from this week’s show:
> 
> *January 6 Episode:* 641,000 viewers with a 0.16 rating in the 18-49 demographic (New Year’s Evil episode)
> *January 13 Episode:* 551,000 viewers with a 0.14 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *January 20 Episode:* 659,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *January 27 Episode:* 720,000 viewers with a 0.21 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *February 3 Episode:* 610,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *February 10 Episode:* 558,000 viewers with a 0.12 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *February 17 Episode:* 713,000 viewers with a 0.16 rating in the 18-49 demographic (post-Takeover episode)
> *February 24 Episode:* 734,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *March 3 Episode:* 692,000 viewers with a 0.20 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *March 10 Episode:* 691,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *March 17 Episode:* 597,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *March 24 Episode:* 678,000 viewers with a 0.14 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *March 31 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.21 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *April 7 Episode:* 768,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Takeover: Stand & Deliver Night 1 episode, also aired on Peacock/WWE Network, final Wednesday show)
> _*TUESDAY NIGHT TIMESLOT BEGINS*_
> *April 13 Episode:* 805,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Post-Takeover episode, first Tuesday show)
> *April 20 Episode:* 841,000 viewers with a 0.23 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *April 27 Episode:* 744,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *May 4 Episode:* 761,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *May 11 Episode:* 697,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *May 18 Episode:* 700,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *May 25 Episode:* 698,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *June 1 Episode:* 668,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *June 8 Episode:* 669,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *June 15 Episode:* 695,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic (post-Takeover episode)
> *June 22 Episode:* 665,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *June 29 Episode:* 636,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *July 6 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Great American Bash episode)
> *July 13 Episode:* 705,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *July 20 Episode:* 709,000 viewers with a 0.20 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *July 27 Episode:* 520,000 viewers with a 0.12 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped Syfy episode)
> *August 3 Episode:* 520,000 viewers with a 0.10 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped Syfy episode)
> *August 10 Episode:* 751,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *August 17 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *August 24 Episode:* 685,000 viewers with a 0.16 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped post-Takeover 36 episode)
> *August 31 Episode:* 717,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped episode)
> *September 7 Episode:* 601,000 viewers with a 0.14 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped episode)
> *September 14 Episode:* 770,000 viewers with a 0.21 rating in the 18-49 demographic (NXT 2.0 revamp episode)
> *September 21 Episode:* 746,000 viewers with a 0.20 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *September 28 Episode:
> 
> 2020 Total:* 37.027 million viewers over 53 episodes
> *2020 Average:* 698,623 viewers per episode
> 
> * They only hit 800 k twice on WrestleMania week and the week after, then ran off that new audience immediately due to pure boredom. They also couldn't even average 700k last year, so don't let the vanilla midget lovers bullshit their way into spinning this as a bad rating. It's already better than the entire year's average for the short, flippy, superkicking guys with no personality. August 10th and May 4th were the last times they saw greater numbers, and just look at the gap between those. This rebrand was definitely needed and it's already proving to be successful in the short term.*


Raquel and Kross, two boring wrestlers, becoming NXT's top champs right before they moved to Tuesday didn't help.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hi guys

here you go - just saw it on twitter, thought i would post for you


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443306256484159504
still not bad


----------



## ProjectGargano

MoRe PeOpLe ArE WaTcHiNg ThE sHoW nOw ThAt ThEy DeVeLoP cHaRaCtErS (they said).
I warned that the other weeks were only because of the first 2 shows since the reboot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hi guys
> 
> here you go - just saw it on twitter, thought i would post for you
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443306256484159504
> still not bad


*91 k is a bad drop. It's a shame because it was a really good show last night.*


----------



## Outlaw91

I expect it to go even lower until they move back to WWE Network exclusively. 
Probably they were already thinking about ideas of what should occupy the Tuesday spot on USA.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *91 k is a bad drop. It's a shame because it was a really good show last night.*


a little to be expected 3rd show in?

this is just their normal-ish number

no need for panic


----------



## kazarn

Last night's show was probably my least favourite one.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

That's about what I expected for week 3 since they always range around that. It's probably going to take time to see a significant drop or increase in any facet. Or they just stay in this range forever lol. No idea.

Edit: wow I missed the demo. That is indeed terrible.


----------



## Reil

The Legit DMD said:


> *91 k is a bad drop. It's a shame because it was a really good show last night.*


If they continue to drop, it might be time to start looking at pulling the plug on Toxic Attraction. They were the most heavily spotlighted act over the past few weeks on the women's side, and heavily involved in the show last night.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Damn thats a pretty bad drop. Sad because that was a good show,it was probably the weakest one yet though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Damn thats a pretty bad drop. Sad because that was a good show,it was probably the weakest one yet though.





Reil said:


> If they continue to drop, it might be time to start looking at pulling the plug on Toxic Attraction. They were the most heavily spotlighted act over the past few weeks on the women's side, and heavily involved in the show last night.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443317464599728129
*I guess with Io not being used a lot recently and Raquel main eventing, women viewers figured there's nothing for them on the show. They really needed to get the belt off of her at the last pay-per-view.*


----------



## fabi1982

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443317464599728129
> *I guess with Io not being used a lot recently and Raquel main eventing, women viewers figured there's nothing for them on the show. They really needed to get the belt off of her at the last pay-per-view.*


Or maybe the women watched Bachelor in Paradise or Voice, as they hit huge female demo? Not an excuse but a reason for this drop, as it doesnt make sense that they drop 40% in female viewers wow.


----------



## Reil

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443317464599728129
> *I guess with Io not being used a lot recently and Raquel main eventing, women viewers figured there's nothing for them on the show. They really needed to get the belt off of her at the last pay-per-view.*


I saw a post elsewhere online about the drop, and it's hard to disagree. They pointed out that the quality of the talent featured in the NXT Women's Division has dropped significantly. Along with the storytelling and gimmicks. The main focal point of the division right now is Toxic Attraction. Who is headed up by Mandy, who always ends up with the generic pretty girl gimmick. And Toxic Attraction relies heavily on sex appeal. Meanwhile you have women like Ember Moon, Sarray, Dakota Kai (who is probably getting called up, but for the time being is still assigned to NXT), and others just...vanishing, which very few people like.

In regards to my statement about sex appeal earlier, if it wasn't for the fact that outside of a fringe case here or there (Scarlett comes to mind), NXT never actually *heavily* relied on sex appeal for the women when it comes to actual wrestling/character work. Toxic Attraction is basically a divas era level gimmick, complete with the lack of talent. That B-Fab vs Elektra match was a trainwreck. And I can't say that people are going to get into the Mandy vs Raquel feud either. Neither woman is interesting.


----------



## MEMS

It will keep dropping every week. There is no target audience for bad wrestling with bad actors reading bad scripts.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Reil said:


> I saw a post elsewhere online about the drop, and it's hard to disagree. They pointed out that the quality of the talent featured in the NXT Women's Division has dropped significantly. Along with the storytelling and gimmicks. The main focal point of the division right now is Toxic Attraction. Who is headed up by Mandy, who always ends up with the generic pretty girl gimmick. And Toxic Attraction relies heavily on sex appeal. Meanwhile you have women like Ember Moon, Sarray, Dakota Kai (who is probably getting called up, but for the time being is still assigned to NXT), and others just...vanishing, which very few people like.
> 
> In regards to my statement about sex appeal earlier, if it wasn't for the fact that outside of a fringe case here or there (Scarlett comes to mind), NXT never actually *heavily* relied on sex appeal for the women when it comes to actual wrestling/character work. Toxic Attraction is basically a divas era level gimmick, complete with the lack of talent. That B-Fab vs Elektra match was a trainwreck. And I can't say that people are going to get into the Mandy vs Raquel feud either. Neither woman is interesting.


*I feel like Elektra Lopez has something for both the fans of good women's wrestlers, and fans who enjoy sex appeal. I also think they have featured a lot of women in general recently, but because of what we both discussed, women did not initially tune in expecting to see that kind of spotlight on women's wrestling. This just goes to show how important the female demographic is, and why AEW fans should stop ignoring it while only focusing on the 18 to 49 males. Hopefully next week will be different after all the positive reviews.*


----------



## Kishido

Bad numbers


----------



## Jbardo37

MEMS said:


> It will keep dropping every week. There is no target audience for bad wrestling with bad actors reading bad scripts.


But the anti wrestling fans said more people would watch this than the old nxt didn’t they?


----------



## Outlaw91

Jbardo37 said:


> But the anti wrestling fans said more people would watch this than the old nxt didn’t they?


There is nothing wrong with what they do now but it is not a product they should show on national television. There are also some people there who has nothing in common with the current show. I think the draft will clean up the remainings, either main roster call ups or future releases.


----------



## Randy Lahey

That 0.14 could get them cancelled. I mean they were 32nd in cable on the night. That's terrible. And they have no competition. No other wrestling show on. They are doing as bad as numbers as when they were directly against AEW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No more bragging about NXT's numbers after one week? What happened?


----------



## Outlaw91

Showstopper said:


> No more bragging about NXT's numbers after one week? What happened?


After the first week I've been told that people enjoyed it and they also have reasons to come back.
I guess it was just an attempt at humor.


----------



## DammitChrist

ProjectGargano said:


> MoRe PeOpLe ArE WaTcHiNg ThE sHoW nOw ThAt ThEy DeVeLoP cHaRaCtErS (they said).
> I warned that the other weeks were only because of the first 2 shows since the reboot.





Showstopper said:


> No more bragging about NXT's numbers after one week? What happened?





Outlaw91 said:


> After the first week I've been told that people enjoyed it and they also have reasons to come back.
> I guess it was just an attempt at humor.


Quoted because I find the bigger drop in ratings for this past week’s episode of NXT 2.0 to be hilarious. 

Some of us even called them dropping back to their usual numbers 2 weeks ago 😂

Anyway, I suppose the newer talents with “characters/stories” are the charisma vacuums then, right?


----------



## The XL 2

Bron Breakker wasn't really featured last week. I'd expect numbers to be better with him. Its a developmental show now, I don't expect it to set the world on fire, but I'd bet when guys start to get established somewhat it will do better than the old NXT.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445843128590782465


----------



## kazarn

0.13 rating, holy shit lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Well they did have the Red Sox-Yankee wild card game last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano

I am glad that now they develop characters, so more people want to see the show. Now, seriously, it was expected when the in-ring wrestling is so poor and time limited.

For this type of product they should be on the WWE Network and not on national television.


----------



## Outlaw91

ProjectGargano said:


> I am glad that now they develop characters, so more people want to see the show. Now, seriously, it was expected when the in-ring wrestling is so poor and time limited.
> 
> For this type of product they should be on the WWE Network and not on national television.


They won't remain there for too long. But I honestly expected a bigger drop, kudos to them for maintaining it decent.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Outlaw91 said:


> They won't remain there for too long. But I honestly expected a bigger drop, kudos to them for maintaining it decent.


And it should go slightly up in the next 3 weeks till Halloween Havoc, but then i think that will go back to this number. Let´s see how Bron Breakker reign goes, that is their only hope, not Mandy tits.


----------



## Outlaw91

ProjectGargano said:


> And it should go slightly up in the next 3 weeks till Halloween Havoc, but then i think that will go back to this number. Let´s see how Bron Breakker reign goes, that is their only hope, not Mandy tits.


LOL Mandy 
Remember when they were claiming to have the best women's division?


----------



## gl83

Outlaw91 said:


> LOL Mandy
> Remember when they were claiming to have the best women's division?



Between callups and pregnancies the "greatest women's division in the entire world" has been utterly decimated and reduced to a skeleton crew.


----------



## Outlaw91

gl83 said:


> Between callups and pregnancies the "greatest women's division in the entire world" has been utterly decimated and reduced to a skeleton crew.


I feel sorry for Io still being there. At this point she occupies a spot that she doesn't even need and I kind of doubt she wants it.


----------



## Reil

I mean if you've looked at the advertising over the past three weeks, lets see who has been the most heavily featured parts:

- Toxic Attraction speaks! (Week 1)

- Toxic Attraction vs Io/Zoey, also the attack on Raquel (Week 2)

- Mandy Rose vs Ember Moon, also Raquel getting saved (Week 3)

Noticing a pattern here? Toxic Attraction is featured every single week, and ratings are sliding every single week. And Toxic Attraction continues to fail to impress. Right now its a faction coasting solely on their looks, because they sure as fuck aren't delivering in any other department. Doesn't help that they are featuring Mandy as the big centerpiece of the division despite her never actually being popular with fans outside of the Otis storyline (which was more about Otis than Mandy, tbf).


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

It's not good by any means but it's still in the general range that NXT does on USA. However I think it's fair to say that so far this hasn't been a raving success ratings wise. Though it's not really a failure either in terms of what NXT does...yet. At least I think so by reading the charts...correct me if I'm wrong. I mean I personally enjoy the shows but I want to be as objective as possible lol.

It wouldn't surprise me if the audience NXT has cultivated utterly rejects this new direction but I guess we'll see.

It is interesting to see that a Beautiful People style stable no longer works.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445860946631544836


----------



## Reil

GNKenny said:


> It's not good by any means but it's still in the general range that NXT does on USA. However I think it's fair to say that so far this hasn't been a raving success ratings wise. Though it's not really a failure either in terms of what NXT does...yet. I mean I personally enjoy the shows but I want to be as objective as possible lol.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if the audience NXT has cultivated utterly rejects this new direction but I guess we'll see.
> 
> It is interesting to see that a Beautiful People style stable no longer works.


In theory, a beautiful people style stable _could_ still work. The problem is that this stuff is heavily scripted, and Mandy is a black hole of charisma. Gigi and Jacy aren't much better. The faction also shouldn't be presented as a major threat, let alone in NXT where the women's wrestling is by far the strongest. Or was until 2.0 hit.


----------



## DammitChrist

ProjectGargano said:


> I am glad that now they develop characters, so more people want to see the show. Now, seriously, it was expected when the in-ring wrestling is so poor and time limited.
> 
> For this type of product they should be on the WWE Network and not on national television.


I thought MORE PEOPLE watched for CHARACTERS/STORIES over WRESTLING, and that the revamp was a SUCCESS!!   

I’m so glad that I stopped watching this downgraded show on TV after week 1.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445878617460850691

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcruz

NXT was a tired big old mess, they have a lot of work to do to change that perception let alone bring in potential new viewers. The show is still far from perfect, but the addition of more character-based performers has definitely been a much welcomed breath of fresh air (and even if it never becomes a ratings success it might at least do better in terms of developing main roster prospects).


----------



## ThirdMan

It's interesting how some folks want to deal in absolutes with regards to NXT, before and after the change. Like, before, it was more workrate-focused, but they still developed characters. And now, the characters are a bit more larger-than-life, but they're still letting the Pete Dunnes, Tommaso Ciampas, Roderick Strongs, and Ember Moons go out there and do their thing. And some of these more over-the-top personalities (like Bron Breakker and Tony D'Angelo) are clearly very sound in the ring, if one is paying even the _slightest_ bit of attention.

It's clearly positioned as a developmental show, and something like that, in such a small setting, is never going to do gangbuster ratings. But if the way it's currently produced helps them develop talent that will transition more seamlessly to the main-roster moving forward, then it's probably a reasonable move.

That said, the amount of emphasis on the sexed-up Toxic Attraction faction is probably a bit misguided, as overt sexual content in film and particularly TV isn't the draw it once was, given the easy access to Internet porn these days. And of course the show is going to suffer from losing a lot of its top female talent to the main-roster in the past while (though they're doing a good job building up Indi, and we'll see how it goes with Sarray). Io, Ember, Franky, and Raquel feel like they're just marking time until an eventual call-up, and Dakota is inexplicably stuck in limbo.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Disappointing rating for what was my favourite show of the reboot yet, thought that it was great from top to bottom.


----------



## SPCDRI

The revamp was predicated on making it young, hip and fresh and appealing to women. The fear was that the older demos would turn it out but its the opposite. They're doing some of their worst 18-49 and total viewership numbers ever and the revamp is tanking with young women. If this keeps sliding downward, they'll be below 600,000 viewers and out of the top 50 in the money demos before December. 

USA Network got hoodwinked. They thought they were getting some of the finest in-ring action in the world performed by seasoned veterans but now they are receiving a show with a bunch of wrestlers that have been training for mere months and clearly aren't ready for prime time.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Reil said:


> I mean if you've looked at the advertising over the past three weeks, lets see who has been the most heavily featured parts:
> 
> - Toxic Attraction speaks! (Week 1)
> 
> - Toxic Attraction vs Io/Zoey, also the attack on Raquel (Week 2)
> 
> - Mandy Rose vs Ember Moon, also Raquel getting saved (Week 3)
> 
> Noticing a pattern here? Toxic Attraction is featured every single week, and ratings are sliding every single week. And Toxic Attraction continues to fail to impress. Right now its a faction coasting solely on their looks, because they sure as fuck aren't delivering in any other department. Doesn't help that they are featuring Mandy as the big centerpiece of the division despite her never actually being popular with fans outside of the Otis storyline (which was more about Otis than Mandy, tbf).


They're a stable that sells sex but it's still a PG product. Make it TV 14 and have them come out in lingerie and make out. Fuckin go all the way or don't go at all.


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, I don't mind Toxic Attraction being showcased.

Just give them plenty of time to showcase their talents in the ring.

I do recall them being involved in 2 solid matches that I enjoyed since the change.


----------



## ThirdMan

Sure, let Mandy go out there and have a twelve-to-fifteen-minute match (her match with Ember was four-and-a-half minutes, with Moon doing most of the work), to show us what she's actually got. It would be better to prove the doubters wrong (if she's able to) before putting a singles title on her. The other two women seem decent enough, and it's not like the women's tag-titles mean that much anyways. Strap 'em up, and get Io the heck out of developmental.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SPCDRI said:


> The revamp was predicated on making it young, hip and fresh and appealing to women. The fear was that the older demos would turn it out but its the opposite. They're doing some of their worst 18-49 and total viewership numbers ever and the revamp is tanking with young women. If this keeps sliding downward, they'll be below 600,000 viewers and out of the top 50 in the money demos before December.
> 
> USA Network got hoodwinked. They thought they were getting some of the finest in-ring action in the world performed by seasoned veterans but now they are receiving a show with a bunch of wrestlers that have been training for mere months and clearly aren't ready for prime time.


*USA got exactly that for nearly two years and it flopped. To this day, Sasha Banks vs Io Shirai is the highest rated match and episode. No one has cared about the generic wrestlers with no personality and they haven't sniffed 800 k since April on their first couple of uncontested shows, so it's disingenuous to act like the previous model was better. That number plummetted even harder.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *USA got exactly that for nearly two years and it flopped. To this day, Sasha Banks vs Io Shirai is the highest rated match and episode. No one has cared about the generic wrestlers with no personality and they haven't sniffed 800 k since April on their first couple of uncontested shows, so it's disingenuous to act like the previous model was better. That number plummetted even harder.*


Except the previous model WAS better. 

They managed to draw 800+ K viewers several times since they started airing on the USA network in late 2019. This was during the time that they heavily pushed/spotlighted those dreaded workate guys you irrationally despise so much in Adam Cole, Finn Balor, Tommaso Ciampa, Johnny Gargano, Kyle O'Reilly, Roderick Strong, and Bobby Fish (with the latter 2 names as Undisputed Era members). The fact that NXT 2.0 hasn't even managed to reach 800K viewers that Indy NXT recently did in April is pretty alarming with the lack of interest that they're receiving. 

I'd also like to remind you that Indy NXT still managed to receive 700+ K viewers several times WHILE they had Dynamite as competition on Wednesday nights; which may not have been praised at the time, but yet is STILL more impressive than NXT 2.0's underwhelming numbers recently with no competition. 

Let's face it. You don't get how ratings work. You were gloating obnoxiously on here in the first 2 weeks when there was a temporary spike (when EVERYBODY ELSE knew that it was due to the WHOLE show getting revamped), and now you're hilariously eating crow after what you claimed earlier about those precious characters/stories with this recent big dip. NXT 2.0 is a far cry to the times when NXT managed to beat both Raw and Smackdown back at Survivor Series 2019. It feels way less of a brand now. 

Don't get all upset now blaming the workrate wrestlers just because you ended up being completely wrong. Anyway, hopefully @Showstopper sees this hilarious dip in viewership for this week. This is quite an eye-opener.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jesus Christ. NXT is so irrelevant these days I actually forgot to check their ratings yesterday. They're getting DESTROYED.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

ThirdMan said:


> It's interesting how some folks want to deal in absolutes with regards to NXT, before and after the change. Like, before, it was more workrate-focused, but they still developed characters. And now, the characters are a bit more larger-than-life, but they're still letting the Pete Dunnes, Tommaso Ciampas, Roderick Strongs, and Ember Moons go out there and do their thing. And some of these more over-the-top personalities (like Bron Breakker and Tony D'Angelo) are clearly very sound in the ring, if one is paying even the _slightest_ bit of attention.
> 
> It's clearly positioned as a developmental show, and something like that, in such a small setting, is never going to do gangbuster ratings. But if the way it's currently produced helps them develop talent that will transition more seamlessly to the main-roster moving forward, then it's probably a reasonable move.
> 
> That said, the amount of emphasis on the sexed-up Toxic Attraction faction is probably a bit misguided, as overt sexual content in film and particularly TV isn't the draw it once was, given the easy access to Internet porn these days. And of course the show is going to suffer from losing a lot of its top female talent to the main-roster in the past while (though they're doing a good job building up Indi, and we'll see how it goes with Sarray). Io, Ember, Franky, and Raquel feel like they're just marking time until an eventual call-up, and Dakota is inexplicably stuck in limbo.


*I don't think Mandy is the problem. Her group is whatever, but she's had a full career resurgence in 3 weeks. That's amazing. The problem is Raquel is a horrible champion and so is Ciampa. Dakota should've beaten Raquel and hopefully Rex squashes Ciampa at Halloween Havoc.

I think the show overall is really good, but women viewers are discouraged by a bad champion and Io being used only to keep mediocre people like Raquel and Zoey relevant. Having Raquel retain is the biggest mistake they've made in recent memory.*


----------



## SPCDRI

The Legit DMD said:


> *USA got exactly that for nearly two years and it flopped. To this day, Sasha Banks vs Io Shirai is the highest rated match and episode. No one has cared about the generic wrestlers with no personality and they haven't sniffed 800 k since April on their first couple of uncontested shows, so it's disingenuous to act like the previous model was better. That number plummetted even harder.*


People cared about Sasha/Io Shirai because it was the main event of a special show, Great American Bash, and pitched to people based on the idea that it was two seasoned veterans who were going to have a "banger" match like the Sasha/Bayley stuff in NXT. Should Mandy Rose wrestling somebody who hasn't even been wrestling for a year main event the next Great American Bash?

We don't know where NXT 2.0 is going to be, we can only speculate on the future and make informed predictions. We've got 2 years of data to think about with NXT 1.0 on USA. We got 4 weeks with 2.0. NXT did the same viewership numbers and demos, sometimes even better, when it was directly against Dynamite, so if that's a failure, what's that make 2.0? NXT 2.0 has the color palette and set construction of a 1990s Nickelodeon game show and is filled with hokey gimmicks out of 1990s like EY GABAGOOL I'M IN WASTE MANAGEMENT, GET IT?! and wrestlers greener than envy, really not that good to begin with, or both, having sub-5 minute matches that look like training drills. 

The show had the indie guys and the work rate people. That's why people cared about it for the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SPCDRI said:


> People cared about Sasha/Io Shirai because it was the main event of a special show, Great American Bash, and pitched to people based on the idea that it was two seasoned veterans who were going to have a "banger" match like the Sasha/Bayley stuff in NXT. Should Mandy Rose wrestling somebody who hasn't even been wrestling for a year main event the next Great American Bash?
> 
> We don't know where NXT 2.0 is going to be, we can only speculate on the future and make informed predictions. We've got 2 years of data to think about with NXT 1.0 on USA. We got 4 weeks with 2.0. NXT did the same viewership numbers and demos, sometimes even better, when it was directly against Dynamite, so if that's a failure, what's that make 2.0? NXT 2.0 has the color palette and set construction of a 1990s Nickelodeon game show and is filled with hokey gimmicks out of 1990s like EY GABAGOOL I'M IN WASTE MANAGEMENT, GET IT?! and wrestlers greener than envy, really not that good to begin with, or both, having sub-5 minute matches that look like training drills.
> 
> The show had the indie guys and the work rate people. That's why people cared about it for the last 4 or 5 years.


*They were hitting 600k with the generic workrate guys too. I posted the yearly ratings several times here, so you can go back and check for reference. That was NEVER the draw of NXT. It was the superior booking that reminded us of the Ruthless Aggression Era because it COMBINED great wrestlers WITH personalities or entertaining gimmicks: Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, Finn Balor etc. It also featured the greatest women's division we had seen since Trish retired, which ended the dark ages of the Divas Division. 

People are confusing the existence of great workers at NXT's peak with the reasoning behind its success. That wasn't it. It was just a well executed wrestling program that checked all of the boxes. That formula died with Dusty, then it slowly became more about popular indy guys taking over, and less about entertaining characters and storylines. They've hit rock bottom creatively for the last year or so and it has reflected in the ratings war against Dynamite, and subsequently after Wrestlemania when they did the same ratings while uncontested. 

That formula was a failure and this one will pay off in long term success with actual main roster prospects, not geeks like Gargano and Ciampa who go to frat parties in their 30's because they peaked in college.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *They were hitting 600k with the generic workrate guys too. I posted the yearly ratings several times here, so you can go back and check for reference. That was NEVER the draw of NXT. It was the superior booking that reminded us of the Ruthless Aggression Era because it COMBINED great wrestlers WITH personalities or entertaining gimmicks: Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, Finn Balor etc. It also featured the greatest women's division we had seen since Trish retired, which ended the dark ages of the Divas Division.
> 
> People are confusing the existence of great workers at NXT's peak with the reasoning behind its success. That wasn't it. It was just a well executed wrestling program that checked all of the boxes. That formula died with Dusty, then it slowly became more about popular indy guys taking over, and less about entertaining characters and storylines. They've hit rock bottom creatively for the last year or so and it has reflected in the ratings war against Dynamite, and subsequently after Wrestlemania when they did the same ratings while uncontested.
> 
> That formula was a failure and this one will pay off in long term success with actual main roster prospects, not geeks like Gargano and Ciampa who go to frat parties in their 30's because they peaked in college.*


None of what you said here explains why NXT 2.0 is receiving worse ratings compared to the earlier episodes that relatively did better numbers when TALENTED guys like Tommaso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano were being strongly pushed 😂 

Oh, for the record, Tommaso Ciampa is much more over than Bron Breakker. Just listen to that audience on Week 2 where he got the loudest pop/ovation.


----------



## TheGunnShow

HHH is just as out-of-touch as Vince. He seems to think metal is the most popular genre of music in the world and thought it was a good idea to make Kross and Raquel NXT's top champs at the same time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446152404840468481

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kishido

Again a bad number a s bad demo.

Even if I personally enjoy the show more right now


----------



## ThirdMan

The Legit DMD said:


> *I don't think Mandy is the problem. Her group is whatever, but she's had a full career resurgence in 3 weeks. That's amazing. The problem is Raquel is a horrible champion and so is Ciampa. Dakota should've beaten Raquel and hopefully Rex squashes Ciampa at Halloween Havoc.
> 
> I think the show overall is really good, but women viewers are discouraged by a bad champion and Io being used only to keep mediocre people like Raquel and Zoey relevant. Having Raquel retain is the biggest mistake they've made in recent memory.*


I'm sort of ambivalent on Raquel, though think she would work MUCH better as a monster-heel, given her size: making her a face was a miscalculation. And Ciampa's probably not going to be champion much longer anyways, so we'll see how well Rex does if he gets in that spot. (BTW, I vaguely agree that Ciampa isn't the most compelling character, but think that Gargano is a tremendous worker who has shown a LOT of personality since The Way became a thing. He's certainly stayed too long in NXT, though.)

I was mixed on the first three weeks of NXT 2.0, but quite enjoyed the episode the other night: it was paced well, some of the new characters seem to be getting over somewhat (if only ironically in Tony D'Angelo's case), and there was some good in-ring.

Anyways, it was brought to my attention that NXT was on at the same time as the Yankees/Red Sox (two HUGE markets) wild-card game the other night, so we'll see if the NXT ratings bounce back a bit next week, or continue their downward trajectory.


----------



## Prosper

They REALLY gotta find a way to get that demo up. The overalls viewership is not as big of a deal right now. They're gonna end up getting cancelled and moved back to the WWE Network. Just advertise a big name to appear on the show for a couple weeks its not that hard.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445878617460850691
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guessing it's not working if 60 year olds are watching


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Prosper said:


> They REALLY gotta find a way to get that demo up. The overalls viewership is not as big of a deal right now. They're gonna end up getting cancelled and moved back to the WWE Network. Just advertise a big name to appear on the show for a couple weeks its not that hard.


*That's just a bandaid, not a long term solution. Like I said, Sasha Banks vs. Io still holds the viewership record here, and that match was in July 2020. It did nothing to keep people watching every week, because Sasha obviously wouldn't be back.*


----------



## Prosper

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's just a bandaid, not a long term solution. Like I said, Sasha Banks vs. Io still holds the viewership record here, and that match was in July 2020. It did nothing to keep people watching every week, because Sasha obviously wouldn't be back.*


A long term bandaid is what’s needed until they can figure it out. Just trade one of the bigger stars down there for the draft and get the number up for the network then pivot and try to right the ship. Imagine if they dropped under a .10 that would be a disaster.


----------



## reamstyles

Gen z color scheme is such a pain in the eyes..


----------



## llj

NXT was a small audience to begin with, but it was an audience. Now they are turning off the old NXT fans and the people who watch the main roster don't give a shit about this 2.0. I love watching Vince and Dunn fail after thinking HHH was the problem and that applying their "sports entertainment" mentality could fix it.


----------



## Reil

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's just a bandaid, not a long term solution. Like I said, Sasha Banks vs. Io still holds the viewership record here, and that match was in July 2020. It did nothing to keep people watching every week, because Sasha obviously wouldn't be back.*


I think the actual viewership record is held by either Rhea/Becky, or Io/Raquel, if we are going by the USA Network history. That being said, Io carried NXT to some of its strongest viewership. I don't think its a coincidence that viewership started to fall once Raquel won the title. And while NXT 2.0 had a small bump at first, they are already back to where they were before the rebrand, if not worse. 

I think a combination of Raquel still being champion, and them trying to push Toxic Attraction as the centerpiece of the division is backfiring badly. I am sure there are SOME people out there interested in the feud, but casual viewers have been told for the past 4-5 years that Mandy is a complete jobber. And when you have Gigi and Jacy losing all of their tag matches, that's a bad look as well. Doesn't do them any favors that they are portrayed as nothing more than "generic hot mean girl group" version 37. And then you have Raquel where the only notable parts of her reign is exposing that she is a black hole of charisma, and also her idiot boyfriend (Braun) has caused her to become somewhat disliked backstage among her peers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Reil said:


> I think the actual viewership record is held by either Rhea/Becky, or Io/Raquel, if we are going by the USA Network history. That being said, Io carried NXT to some of its strongest viewership. I don't think its a coincidence that viewership started to fall once Raquel won the title. And while NXT 2.0 had a small bump at first, they are already back to where they were before the rebrand, if not worse.


*Becky vs Rhea had an advertised full scale main roster invasion that night, which saw a 922k overall viewership. Sasha by herself did 900k with Io. The Io vs Raquel episode on Wrestlemania weekend did 768k overall, while the Sasha vs Io episode did 792k, and that experienced massive drops from everything not involving her.*











> I think a combination of Raquel still being champion, and them trying to push Toxic Attraction as the centerpiece of the division is backfiring badly. I am sure there are SOME people out there interested in the feud, but casual viewers have been told for the past 4-5 years that Mandy is a complete jobber. And when you have Gigi and Jacy losing all of their tag matches, that's a bad look as well. Doesn't do them any favors that they are portrayed as nothing more than "generic hot mean girl group" version 37. And then you have Raquel where the only notable parts of her reign is exposing that she is a black hole of charisma, and also her idiot boyfriend (Braun) has caused her to become somewhat disliked backstage among her peers.


*I don't care for the other girls, but Mandy is doing the best work of her career. We agree that Raquel being champion is a disaster though.*


----------



## Reil

"Best work of her career" still isn't good enough considering its a shitty divas era gimmick, and its not bringing in viewers.

People need to come to the realization that Mandy is not interesting to the vast majority of fans who are not spending the majority of their time online. Nothing about Toxic Attraction is must see unless all you care about are hot women cutting mean girl level promos, with average to below average ring work.

And I am sure someone will say "WELL THIS IS A DEVELOPMENTAL SHOW" in which case, Mandy SHOULDN'T be a primary focus at all. And women like Sarray, Kacy, Kayden should be, as they could all use some fleshing out in one facet or another.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> "Best work of her career" still isn't good enough considering its a shitty divas era gimmick, and its not bringing in viewers.
> 
> People need to come to the realization that Mandy is not interesting to the vast majority of fans who are not spending the majority of their time online. Nothing about Toxic Attraction is must see unless all you care about are hot women cutting mean girl level promos, with average to below average ring work.
> 
> And I am sure someone will say "WELL THIS IS A DEVELOPMENTAL SHOW" in which case, Mandy SHOULDN'T be a primary focus at all. And women like Sarray, Kacy, Kayden should be, as they could all use some fleshing out in one facet or another.



That's true. I mean back when they were a developmental show back in the 4 HW-era they had Charlotte as the champion and the primary focus, but they were also building and fleshing out the characters of people like Sasha Banks, Bayley & Becky Lynch as well as returnees such as Emma(who was no longer the goofy dancer but a jaded and bitter veteran after her stint on the main roster) and newcomers such as Dana Brooke, Alexa Bliss and Carmella.


The only other storyline with the women right now is the tag titles and even that's a bit messy with Io & Zoey coming to Raquel's aid to fend off Toxic Attraction, indicating that feud isn't done, but then you have Persia & Indi confronting and taking aim at Io & Zoey as well.


----------



## ProjectGargano

This week they got the same 632k as last week, with 0.15 demo.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Relatively stable viewership. Was a good show this week too. Damn I love NXT.


----------



## Rankles75

Deserves more, as usual. I’m liking the increased focus on characters in the new NXT.


----------



## Randy Lahey

ProjectGargano said:


> This week they got the same 632k as last week, with 0.15 demo.


They were doing better numbers going head to head with Dynamite.

NXT 2.0 is a failure


----------



## Kishido

Again poor ratings and I don't it will go higher.

It is the better show as rampage but WWE failed again to tell what exactly it is.

Still enjoying it and hope it will stay.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ratings aren't the best but I'm probably having more fun the last 5 weeks with NXT 2.0 than I've had with any wrestling in years. NXT from 2017-up to the reboot bored the absolute shit out of me, it was a brand for years focused on workrate and appealing to people that want to see long matches, pushing guys who can't cut promos and didn't have characters. They had some bright spots there, Kross/Lee/Priest were the best guys out of NXT during that time, but outside of them there just wasn't much I enjoyed. Triple H just wasn't able to create characters, he created a show full of "good wrestlers" but to me that's fucking boring, but without complex and larger than life characters a wrestling show sucks. 

I hope it continues the way it's going, they managed to get me to like NXT, which was damn near impossible for years.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ratings aren't the best but I'm probably having more fun the last 5 weeks with NXT 2.0 than I've had with any wrestling in years. NXT from 2017-up to the reboot bored the absolute shit out of me, it was a brand for years focused on workrate and appealing to people that want to see long matches, pushing guys who can't cut promos and didn't have characters. They had some bright spots there, Kross/Lee/Priest were the best guys out of NXT during that time, but outside of them there just wasn't much I enjoyed. Triple H just wasn't able to create characters, he created a show full of "good wrestlers" but to me that's fucking boring, but without complex and larger than life characters a wrestling show sucks.
> 
> I hope it continues the way it's going, they managed to get me to like NXT, which was damn near impossible for years.


Triple H's vision with NXT did better with the ratings though.

Besides, the likes of Tommaso Ciampa, Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, Finn Balor, Malakai Black, Velveteen Dream, Pete Dunne, Ricochet, Kyle O'Reilly, Roderick Strong, Bobby Fish, Matt Riddle, and Keith Lee helped carry the show over the last 3-4 years whenever they were around.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Triple H's vision with NXT did better with the ratings though.
> 
> Besides, the likes of Tommaso Ciampa, Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, Finn Balor, Malakai Black, Velveteen Dream, Pete Dunne, Ricochet, Kyle O'Reilly, Roderick Strong, Bobby Fish, Matt Riddle, and Keith Lee helped carry the show over the last 3-4 years whenever they were around.


NXT 2.0 has been going for just over a month, we can't say whether or not it's a failure or will be worse off than Triple H's NXT until it has been around for at least 6 months to a year, it's impossible to already call it a failure when it has barely taken off. And while NXT had good ratings at the stary of the war with AEW they were regularly getting in the 500k area under Triple H.

Triple H's NXT isn't objectively better nor is it the other way around, it's all purely preference.


----------



## Zappers

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ratings aren't the best but I'm probably having more fun the last 5 weeks with NXT 2.0 than I've had with any wrestling in years. NXT from 2017-up to the reboot bored the absolute shit out of me, it was a brand for years focused on workrate and appealing to people that want to see long matches, pushing guys who can't cut promos and didn't have characters. They had some bright spots there, Kross/Lee/Priest were the best guys out of NXT during that time, but outside of them there just wasn't much I enjoyed. Triple H just wasn't able to create characters, he created a show full of "good wrestlers" but to me that's fucking boring, but without complex and larger than life characters a wrestling show sucks.
> 
> I hope it continues the way it's going, they managed to get me to like NXT, which was damn near impossible for years.


You mentioned Kross. Do you think Kross would worked well with this "new" NXT? I wonder what the ratings would be if he(and Scarlett) were still there.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Zappers said:


> You mentioned Kross. Do you think Kross would worked well with this "new" NXT? I wonder what the ratings would be if he(and Scarlett) were still there.


I'm not sure to be honest, Kross is one of those guys who can adapt to pretty much any situation, I feel his character was probably more suited to the older style of NXT, but I've got no doubt they could easily transition him to 2.0 if he ever decided to come back.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450918368081481732
Welp.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Not a good number but not entirely unexpected with the NBA starting last night and the MLB playoffs in full swing. They did huge ratings. Still...those demos yeowch.





__





SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Tuesday 10.19.2021 Top 150 Cable Originals & Network Finals UPDATED | Showbuzz Daily







showbuzzdaily.com


----------



## Reil

Starting to think the new rebrand is doing way more harm than good! It's like younger fans don't care about all of these new characters or the overly sexual nature of some aspects of the show!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Jeez...the Characters are bringing the ratings down.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Reil said:


> Starting to think the new rebrand is doing way more harm than good! It's like younger fans don't care about all of these new characters or the overly sexual nature of some aspects of the show!


I still feel it's too early to tell. Stuff like this doesn't happen overnight for better or worse. These ratings aren't setting the world on fire but they're also still in the range NXT has done before. In 4-6 months we can say more definitively I think. Still... it's clear NXT is back to being a straight developmental show and they've alienated their core base at the same time.

It's going to take time to see if these new wrestlers get over or not like Meltzer said.

Probably doesn't help that AEW is a real alternative with a (usually) much better show now. Part of NXT's luster was that it was an alternative to the main roster stuff and didn't have Vince fingerprints all over it. Who needs NXT now when AEW is there and taking some of the main guys people enjoyed from NXT anyways? I'll be surprised if Johnny Gargano stays, I think he's either off to AEW or maybe NJPW Strong. Dude's been a fixture of the show forever and liked by their fanbase. idk if the NXT audience wants to watch a show with the Toxic Attraction types nearly killing themselves with a suicide dive cause they're so green.

Even though I personally enjoy the NXT shows they're very main roster WWE with a mix of early 90s WWF. IMO they do stuff like vignettes and character work better tho. I liked the Gacy promo and the Kyle/Von Wagner thing. Probably Jeremy Borash's work. We even had another "can they coexist?!" angle last night.


----------



## Reil

I think its been roughly a month or so since the rebrand and it's painfully clear that people just aren't interested in NXT 2.0. The massive oversexualization of the women's division and storylines, incredibly weak new characters, and massive regression on focusing on the in ring product is driving people away.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Reil said:


> I think its been roughly a month or so since the rebrand and it's painfully clear that people just aren't interested in NXT 2.0. The oversexualization, incredibly weak character work, and massive regression on focusing on the in ring product is driving people away.


You may be right. I'm willing to admit if I'm wrong lol. Just historically these massive types of changes/downgrades in quality take time to reflect in business or ratings. Who knows tho, I'm far from some expert. 

edit: another thing

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450926401385816075


----------



## ProjectGargano

Reil said:


> I think its been roughly a month or so since the rebrand and it's painfully clear that people just aren't interested in NXT 2.0. The oversexualization, incredibly weak character work, and massive regression on focusing on the in ring product is driving people away.


Of course people won't tune in a show that barely has any wrestling. If people want a show only with characters and with no (good) wrestling they watch some tv series or movies.


----------



## MEMS

As I predicted they’d go down every week. I think they can still get a bit lower but I doubt they go under 500k. They may even see a slight uptick with H Havoc. But this is not a good show. Most of the performers are not worthy of being on a regular mainstream cable tv show. The only reason NXT hung around the 800k mark was because of the wrestling. The incredible athletic wrestlers with some light storytelling. But this is just a mess. It’s Vince grooming a bunch of big guys, most with 2 left feet and no charisma for his traveling circus with some light wrestling/6 minute matches with the same moves over and over. I cannot imagine this is what USA signed up for.


----------



## DammitChrist

Gee, it’s almost like the core fanbase was actually happy with the consistent great wrestling that they showcased on the show over the past few years, and that they pissed off a good portion of those fans by taking the good wrestling away from them with a downgraded revamp that few of those folks asked for.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Not a great number with them going down but it's funny watching the usual concern trolls come in here and go "TOLD YOU SO!! IT'S ALREADY A FAILURE!! HAHA THIS SHOW SUCKS I WAS RIGHT!!" They act as if 6 weeks is enough to determine if the show is a failure or not. 

The reality is the ratings are going to go down for a bit, I could see them dropping to the late 500k mark at the most but people here are too narrow minded to look to the long term plan, they want it all now. 

I reckon it'll rise again soon enough once things have been in place for a few more months. But nobody here actually wants NXT to be successful let's be real, you'll pretend you do but you don't, you want it to fail.


----------



## Reil

Or maybe its the fact that the show really didn't need a revamp, on top of the fact that the show has pretty much utterly gone to shit as a result of this revamp? The primary focuses right now are on mostly the wrong people. Bron was pushed way harder than he should have right now. Mandy Rose as the central focus of the NXT Women's Division is fucking laughable considering Toxic Attraction as a group is crashing and burning right now.

And they are overloading the show with too many green talents at once, and gimmicks that are incredibly shallow. Fact of the matter is, its not bringing in younger viewers, because Vince, Kevin, Johnny, and Bruce have no fucking clue what is actually cool these days. The new "edgy" direction is driving off pretty much everyone. You might like it, but the ratings are reflecting otherwise. If they keep dropping like they are, I wouldn't be shocked if USA Network just ends up pulling out of the contract sooner rather than later.

And I don't see this as "building up WWE's future" considering all of them are going to be ruined anyways once they hit the main roster and Vince's tendencies to repackage people or bury them on a whim kicks in (undoing all of the work that this new NXT was SUPPOSED to put in).


----------



## wwetna1

This time last year they didn’t meet the nba opening night and go head to head with the ring ceremony and mlb playoffs. The nba was off this time last year due to covid and baseball was also on a modified schedule. There’s no nba game next week with Kevin Durant, James Harden, Giannis, Steph, Lebron to compete with. 

I watched nxt but I watched the ring ceremony first because it was the first one in 2 seasons with fans there to see the rings and banner


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Not a great number with them going down but it's funny watching the usual concern trolls come in here and go "TOLD YOU SO!! IT'S ALREADY A FAILURE!! HAHA THIS SHOW SUCKS I WAS RIGHT!!" They act as if 6 weeks is enough to determine if the show is a failure or not.
> 
> The reality is the ratings are going to go down for a bit, I could see them dropping to the late 500k mark at the most but people here are too narrow minded to look to the long term plan, they want it all now.
> 
> *I reckon it'll rise again soon enough once things have been in place for a few more months. But nobody here actually wants NXT to be successful let's be real, you'll pretend you do but you don't, you want it to fail.*


Dude, I actually LOVED this show since I started watching it in December 2017.

My first 2 main-events during that time were Aleister Black vs Adam Cole and Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne.

BOTH of those matches were really solid (ESPECIALLY the latter which was great for a couple of guys who were both under 25 years old at the time).

NXT was pretty much exactly what I wanted out of a wrestling product.

The workrate itself was consistently pretty damn good.

The matches were generally longer, but exciting.

The characters were mostly booked really well, and they were also usually over too.

The crowds (pre-pandemic) were mostly hot for the show.

The most pushed male acts were generally great workers, and they USUALLY put on the best matches too.

The storylines usually either made sense, were fun, had plenty of continuity, or a combination of these three factors.

The women were mostly talented (and some of them were really hot appearance-wise too).

The TakeOver ppvs were usually pretty good.

Dude, I WANTED this show to succeed, and I sincerely believed that NXT from mid September 2019 through early September 2021 deserved to have AT LEAST 900+ K viewers because their episodes were consistently pretty good.

Unfortunately, the mediocre revamp has quickly turned into yet another main-roster show that wants to quickly showcase a lot of green acts who probably shouldn't be on national TV this soon. It's NOT wise trying to shove every new guy on TV, and to introduce them all at once because it's alienating plenty of folks among the core audience.

I ACTUALLY went out of my way to watch NXT live on the WWE Network WHILE I was still on campus late at night in more than 1 occasion (an hour before I had to attend a late-night review session for an upcoming exam during a tough Fall 2018 semester) because I was THAT excited with the product. I couldn't even wait later once I got home from school to watch NXT.

These are 2 AWESOME matches that I was blessed to see while I was chilling in school (before those late-night review sessions):











Those matches were just awesome, and those are just 2 examples too.

3 years later, and I wouldn't even care much if I missed watching NXT 2.0 if I happened to not be home on Tuesday nights.

The difference in quality between now and 2018 is absolutely dramatic. The sooner Vince and Bruce bail on NXT 2.0, the better because they've managed to kill my love for this show.


----------



## wwetna1

Zappers said:


> You mentioned Kross. Do you think Kross would worked well with this "new" NXT? I wonder what the ratings would be if he(and Scarlett) were still there.


I don’t know about Kross. I think he could have pulled off the impact character. But I’m pretty sure Scarlett would have excelled and been used more than the old version used her


----------



## Interceptor88

I cannot agree with @DammitChrist. I used to enjoy NXT a lot when it had the likes of Bray Wyatt, Leo Kruger, Corey Graves, Nakamura, Asuka and Paige. But in the last few years the show has clearly lacked, in my opinion, the kind of larger than life characters and defined gimmicks that makes me love wrestling, with very few exceptions like Cameron Grimes or Ember Moon. I'm sorry but I just cannot be interested in watching a brand carried by guys like Gargano or Cole. And while I'd understand that NXT is its own thing and it doesn't need to cater to me, the fact is that NXT is WWE's development brand. Hence, focus should be put on developing talent that can be successful on the main roster. Which means NXT shouldn't be a indy show where cruiserweights do their thing and everything is about workrate. It should be important to showcase wrestlers with the right aura/presence and help them develop a personality, a character, a look and/or a gimmick so they are appealing when they're called up. And while it's still trying to find its feet and I don't think changing the colours of the show was necessary, I appreciate this new approach.


----------



## Kishido

Bad numbers but I actually enjoy NXT far more than any other show right now.


----------



## wwetna1

Interceptor88 said:


> I cannot agree with @DammitChrist. I used to enjoy NXT a lot when it had the likes of Bray Wyatt, Leo Kruger, Corey Graves, Nakamura, Asuka and Paige. But in the last few years the show has clearly lacked, in my opinion, the kind of larger than life characters and defined gimmicks that makes me love wrestling, with very few exceptions like Cameron Grimes or Ember Moon. I'm sorry but I just cannot be interested in watching a brand carried by guys like Gargano or Cole. And while I'd understand that NXT is its own thing and it doesn't need to cater to me, the fact is that NXT is WWE's development brand. Hence, focus should be put on developing talent that can be successful on the main roster. Which means NXT shouldn't be a indy show where cruiserweights do their thing and everything is about workrate. It should be important to showcase wrestlers with the right aura/presence and help them develop a personality, a character, a look and/or a gimmick so they are appealing when they're called up. And while it's still trying to find its feet and I don't think changing the colours of the show was necessary, I appreciate this new approach.


Yeah I remember Sasha and Charlotte growing up as lackeys for Summer Rae. I was watching on Hulu on Wednesdays back when they all were developing and the nxt belt was just an X and I enjoyed it more so


----------



## MEMS

At its height between like ‘17-‘19, the roster was loaded with talent. Sure they weren’t larger than life but they were awesome athletes that were at the top of their trade. They all could put on a 20 minute match full of highs and lows, drama and incredible action bell to bell. Most were more than sufficient on the mic and able to hype a big match. I just will never understand the obsession with size for adult wrestling fans. Kids, I get it. The big monsters are impressive. Look at the top of those men’s rosters….

Undisputed
Johnny
Ciampa
Ricochet
Aleister
Andrade
Velveteen
War Raiders
Riddle
Lee
Dijak
Dunne
Priest
Profits

That roster in front of that crowd at Full Sail was the best.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MEMS said:


> At its height between like ‘17-‘19, the roster was loaded with talent. Sure they weren’t larger than life but they were awesome athletes that were at the top of their trade. They all could put on a 20 minute match full of highs and lows, drama and incredible action bell to bell. Most were more than sufficient on the mic and able to hype a big match. I just will never understand the obsession with size for adult wrestling fans. Kids, I get it. The big monsters are impressive. Look at the top of those men’s rosters….
> 
> Undisputed
> Johnny
> Ciampa
> Ricochet
> Aleister
> Andrade
> Velveteen
> War Raiders
> Riddle
> Lee
> Dijak
> Dunne
> Priest
> Profits
> 
> That roster in front of that crowd at Full Sail was the best.


The only guys in that group that remotely entertain me are Velveteen (unfortunately), Raiders, Riddle, Lee and Priest, maybe the Profits. The rest I couldn't care less about, I don't really get the appeal of the other guys but meh it's not for me.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Toxic Attraction needs to have a live sex celebration after they win all the gold. Profit.


----------



## LacunaCoiled

RainmakerV2 said:


> Toxic Attraction needs to have a live sex celebration after they win all the gold. Profit.


Damn, didn’t happen.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453458671502086150

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zappers

And AEW is saying they are in competition with RAW/SD.


----------



## ProjectGargano

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453458671502086150
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great number for their special! Like when i say when they do bad numbers, this one was a success for them.


----------



## TheGunnShow

It's still down over 100k from last year.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Great rating, I'm hoping it stays up for the next few weeks.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

TheGunnShow said:


> It's still down over 100k from last year.


Welcome to wrestling. The competition is "Who can lose the fewest viewers".

This show with no stars was watched by more people than AEW. A developmental show is more popular than the promotion set to takeover wrestling...


----------



## DammitChrist

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Welcome to wrestling. The competition is "Who can lose the fewest viewers".
> 
> This show with no stars was watched by more people than AEW. A developmental show is more popular than the promotion set to takeover wrestling...


Bold posts like this one won’t age well at all tomorrow afternoon 😂

The popularity take here is wrong btw.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

DammitChrist said:


> Bold posts like this one won’t age well at all tomorrow afternoon 😂
> 
> The popularity take here is wrong btw.


I have no doubt that Dynamite will be back to 800k+ once they're back in their regular slot but fact is that it doesn't have as much momentum as Tony Khan or all of AEW's supporters would like to think.


----------



## Rankles75

Solid number, although likely unsustainable. Will probably be back to between 600k and 630k next week, although I’d be happy to be wrong.


----------



## fabi1982

So going by AEWs fans standard NXT beat AEW. Thats pretty good for a real developemental show against a show who once beat RAW. 👍


----------



## DammitChrist

fabi1982 said:


> So going by AEWs fans standard NXT beat AEW. Thats pretty good for a real developemental show against a show who once beat RAW. 👍


Are you talking about the same revamp that's still yet to reach 800+ K viewers?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Are you talking about the same revamp that's still yet to reach 800+ K viewers?


That makes it sound even more embarrassing that AEW lost to them. Not doing yourself any favours with that.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That makes it sound even more embarrassing that AEW lost to them. Not doing yourself any favours with that.


Except that they didn't at all, which will be even more laughable when you also eat crow tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## fabi1982

DammitChrist said:


> Are you talking about the same revamp that's still yet to reach 800+ K viewers?


Isnt it sad to lose against such a desaster of a show?


----------



## DammitChrist

fabi1982 said:


> Isnt it sad to lose against such a desaster of a show?


I do believe that you've lost your mind if you somehow think that they "lost" to a mediocre revamp.

It's okay though. We can laugh at you being wrong tomorrow too


----------



## fabi1982

DammitChrist said:


> I do believe that you've lost your mind if you somehow think that they "lost" to a mediocre revamp.
> 
> It's okay though. We can laugh at you being wrong tomorrow too


But they do? Same as AEW won the demo the first time, when they compared to the RAW rating a week before. I remember you parading this around as well, so as far as comparison goes, tomorrow doesnt count. You choose the game, so just play it 👍


----------



## Not Lying

fabi1982 said:


> But they do? Same as AEW won the demo the first time, when they compared to the RAW rating a week before. I remember you parading this around as well, so as far as comparison goes, tomorrow doesnt count. You choose the game, so just play it 👍


do you even realize the irony of your post considering you were talking how “it’s not comparable” (the RAW of the week before) yet here you are, comparing. 
What a hypocrite.


----------



## fabi1982

The Definition of Technician said:


> do you even realize the irony of your post considering you were talking how “it’s not comparable” (the RAW of the week before) yet here you are, comparing.
> What a hypocrite.


That didnt stop anyone in the AEW section when Dynamite "beat" RAWs week prior demo and everyone was parading around. Why cant I do the same? That basically makes everyone a hypocrate who celebrated back then?


----------



## Not Lying

fabi1982 said:


> That didnt stop anyone in the AEW section when Dynamite "beat" RAWs week prior demo and everyone was parading around. Why cant I do the same? That basically makes everyone a hypocrate who celebrated back then?


No.
It’ll make them a hypocrite only if they came here and stopped you from comparing these numbers and the little wins, like you did when AEW beat RAW.
You just completely ignored your preachings there.


----------



## fabi1982

The Definition of Technician said:


> No.
> It’ll make them a hypocrite only if they came here and stopped you from comparing these numbers and the little wins, like you did when AEW beat RAW.
> You just completely ignored your preachings there.


but they did, like you and DC, so...


----------



## Not Lying

fabi1982 said:


> but they did, like you and DC, so...


Where did I stop you from celebrating? I just want you be self aware enough of the hypocrite shit you are spouting. 

It’s a small win, go ahead and celebrate it, it’s still less impressive for NXT compared to AEW beating RAW on different weeks, because AEW changed nights and RAW didn’t, but still a win. Enjoy it 😉

As far the other points raised, 15% drop from last and last year they were vs AEW. That’s what should be looked at.


----------



## fabi1982

The Definition of Technician said:


> Where did I stop you from celebrating? I just want you be self aware enough of the hypocrite shit you are spouting.
> 
> It’s a small win, go ahead and celebrate it, it’s still less impressive for NXT compared to AEW beating RAW on different weeks, because AEW changed nights and RAW didn’t, but still a win. Enjoy it 😉
> 
> As far the other points raised, 15% drop from last and last year they were vs AEW. That’s what should be looked at.


Oh so calling me a hypocrate is not stopping me from celebrating? You are one funny person. Oh and finding excuses degrading something is also something „AEW fans“ like you say is wrong on the other side, but its fine here? Ok you go girl 👍


----------



## Not Lying

fabi1982 said:


> Oh so calling me a hypocrate is not stopping me from celebrating? You are one funny person. Oh and finding excuses degrading something is also something „AEW fans“ like you say is wrong on the other side, but its fine here? Ok you go girl 👍


Did you get your feelings hurt cause I called you out on this? You became a hypocrite by doing this long before DC or me added to this thread. Instead of a being a bitch now how about you admit you were either trolling the AEW section before, and you can celebrate this meaningless small win in peace. 

I don’t understand the 2nd part of your paragraph but my point still stands. I’m not the moron in the AEW ratings thread comparing random Point A to random Point B to make a point, I’m looking at the year on year growth since the circumstances are similar with all the time changes.

Comparing HH last year vs this year is more valid than whatever W over AEW on Saturday you think you got.


----------



## ProjectGargano

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That makes it sound even more embarrassing that AEW lost to them. Not doing yourself any favours with that.


How AEW lost to them if AEW rating of this week didn't came out yet?


----------



## fabi1982

The Definition of Technician said:


> Did you get your feelings hurt cause I called you out on this? You became a hypocrite by doing this long before DC or me added to this thread. Instead of a being a bitch now how about you admit you were either trolling the AEW section before, and you can celebrate this meaningless small win in peace.
> 
> I don’t understand the 2nd part of your paragraph but my point still stands. I’m not the moron in the AEW ratings thread comparing random Point A to random Point B to make a point, I’m looking at the year on year growth since the circumstances are similar with all the time changes.
> 
> Comparing HH last year vs this year is more valid than whatever W over AEW on Saturday you think you got.


All you did is make ma laugh and not just you, but all three (yeah the Portugese friend joined your little trio) of you really need to come here and make sure no one is happy, when obviously everyone here is being funny with the comparison. Dont forget most of us have a real life and dont feel offended when some random person is calling him names. And now I leave the floor to you trying to make sure you are the best


----------



## Not Lying

fabi1982 said:


> All you did is make ma laugh and not just you, but all three (yeah the Portugese friend joined your little trio) of you really need to come here and make sure no one is happy, when obviously everyone here is being funny with the comparison. Dont forget most of us have a real life and dont feel offended when some random person is calling him names. And now I leave the floor to you trying to make sure you are the best


I already won, I showed you are an unprovoked hypocrite.
It's a decent number, what's not to be happy about? You have such a victim mentality, you preach BS in the AEW section but can't handle it when someone points it out here.

Pointing out it's a 15% decrease yoy and last year was vs competition, is a legitimate talking point. Unlike your meaningless wins over AEW


----------



## fabi1982

The Definition of Technician said:


> I already won, I showed you are an unprovoked hypocrite.
> It's a decent number, what's not to be happy about? You have such a victim mentality, you preach BS in the AEW section but can't handle it when someone points it out here.
> 
> Pointing out it's a 15% decrease yoy and last year was vs competition, is a legitimate talking point. Unlike your meaningless wins over AEW


You won what? An argument with a stranger on the internet? Now you put a checkmark on today in your calender? "Beat random person with random arguments about wrestling"? Ok I will help parade you around, if needed. Btw I am barely in the AEW section, but hey, whatever helps you survive my random friend


----------



## Not Lying

fabi1982 said:


> You won what? An argument with a stranger on the internet? Now you put a checkmark on today in your calender? "Beat random person with random arguments about wrestling"? Ok I will help parade you around, if needed. Btw I am barely in the AEW section, but hey, whatever helps you survive my random friend


Love it how you always deflect when backed into a corner.
Don’t worry about me, I’ll let you go back to your little parade.

Contrary to your belief, I enjoy the new NXT, happy for them they got a bump, but this number should be a medium number a year from now.


----------



## fabi1982

The Definition of Technician said:


> Love it how you always deflect when backed into a corner.
> Don’t worry about me, I’ll let you go back to your little parade.
> 
> Contrary to your belief, I enjoy the new NXT, happy for them they got a bump, but this number should be a medium number a year from now.


See, a point we can agree on. Now I can go and do a checkmark in my calender too, that a stranger on the internet is liking NXT as I do


----------



## Not Lying

fabi1982 said:


> See, a point we can agree on. Now I can go and do a checkmark in my calender too, that a stranger on the internet is liking NXT as I do


As long as this stranger’s opinion isn’t keeping you up at night it’s all good and healthy 😉


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*MANDY IS RATINGS!!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453480513717645313*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I think Breakker beating Ciampa would've given us 700. *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456000581252833284


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *I think Breakker beating Ciampa would've given us 700. *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456000581252833284


No, it would not have at all 😂

You really don’t understand the ratings at all, do you?

You really think that how well a show does solely revolves around what you like (when in reality, your favorites aren’t major difference makers either).


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The Legit DMD said:


> *I think Breakker beating Ciampa would've given us 700. *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456000581252833284


The sooner Ciampa loses that belt the better it is for me as a viewer, I can't wait until he's gone along with guys like Gargano.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> The sooner Ciampa loses that belt the better it is for me as a viewer, I can't wait until he's gone along with guys like Gargano.


Folks like you are why this show has degraded down for the worse since early September.

Both Tommaso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano are 2 of the guys who have been carrying this show over the past few years.

The show will be even WORSE off without having both those men around.

For the record, thank God that folks like you are in the vocal minority.

If you bothered listening to the crowds for the last couple of months, Ciampa and Gargano are 2 of the most over/popular acts on the show.


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> The sooner Ciampa loses that belt the better it is for me as a viewer, I can't wait until he's gone along with guys like Gargano.


Lol you really hate wrestling.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MEMS said:


> Lol you really hate wrestling.


Not at all, I just hate guys with no personality. Having personality is a more important skill than being a good wrestler in my opinion.


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Not at all, I just hate guys with no personality. Having personality is a more important skill than being a good wrestler in my opinion.


No it isn't.


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Not at all, I just hate guys with no personality. Having personality is a more important skill than being a good wrestler in my opinion.


So strange. I've seen a ton of personality from both of those guys. In the ring and out. Oh well. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MEMS said:


> So strange. I've seen a ton of personality from both of those guys. In the ring and out. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Fair enough my guy, agree to disagree.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458541766165024768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458542208089477121

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458542208089477121


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This new direction that some users here deemed as good certainly hasn't paid off in any way, shape, or form yet. That's for sure.


----------



## ProjectGargano

603k? not unexpected.


----------



## Jbardo37

This show should probably be a network only show rather than been on television.


----------



## Reil

Showstopper said:


> This new direction that some users here deemed as good certainly hasn't paid off in any way, shape, or form yet. That's for sure.


It's like advertising Toxic Attraction as the main drawing point for the show is backfiring. Fans (especially younger ones) don't give a damn about WWE trying to push sex and swearing as hooks to draw into the show. Especially the sexual appeal stuff, especially since you can easily find women just as attractive online doing that kinda stuff for free, or at a low cost (Onlyfans, Instagram, Twitter, and various porn sites).


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> It's like advertising Toxic Attraction as the main drawing point for the show is backfiring. Fans (especially younger ones) don't give a damn about WWE trying to push sex and swearing as hooks to draw into the show. Especially the sexual appeal stuff, especially since you can easily find women just as attractive online doing that kinda stuff for free, or at a low cost (Onlyfans, Instagram, Twitter, and various porn sites).



Yeah, this ain't the '90s anymore. If you're in the young demo, stuff like that is more readily available and easily more accessible than back then.


----------



## LacunaCoiled

Mandy is ratings was it?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Around the area you'd expect to be honest, it'll sit around this rating for the next couple of weeks I reckon, might get an increase the week before or after War Games. Again I don't think you can judge a show to he a success or failure only 2 months in.

I'm still enjoying it though.


----------



## Rankles75

It’s a good/occasionally really good show. I just don’t think it’s going to get a significant boost in viewership regardless of what they do.


----------



## MEMS

Jbardo37 said:


> This show should probably be a network only show rather than been on television.


Pretty sure USA is wondering what the hell happened.


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Around the area you'd expect to be honest, it'll sit around this rating for the next couple of weeks I reckon, might get an increase the week before or after War Games. Again I don't think you can judge a show to he a success or failure only 2 months in.
> 
> I'm still enjoying it though.


So fascinated by your take on this. Just out of curiousity what specifically are you enjoying so much? What performers are knocking it out of the park for you?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MEMS said:


> So fascinated by your take on this. Just out of curiousity what specifically are you enjoying so much? What performers are knocking it out of the park for you?


As I've said before in this section, I'm loving the increased importance of promos, vignettes and the wrestlers having developed characters more than anything, everyone has something that makes them stand out or makes them unique, it's not a bunch of guys standing around in black trunks who have characters that can be summed up as "I'm here to wrestle because I'm such a good wrestler." Everyone is different and they have different personality traits that actually make them stand out. 

I'm loving the shorter matches too, we don't need 15-20 minute matches on TV, save that for PPVs and use TV time for building up the PPV and short 5-10 minute matches where they're needed. I'm also loving the fact that the wrestlers actually look like wrestlers too, Bron Breakker looks like a wrestler, Trick Williams looks like a wrestler, Xyon Quinn looks like a wrestler, and I'm loving all the attractive women too. 

So far, Steiner, Gacy, Williams & Hayes, D'Angelo, Mandy, Toxic Attraction and Quinn have been the big standouts for me. This is just what wrestling should be in my opinion. Less of a focus on the in-ring stuff and more on the character stuff, it's nice to have a show where EVERYBODY has a personality. It's what Triple H's NXT lacked for years and what ultimately turned me away from it, it became way too much of a workrate oriented mini indie fed.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> As I've said before in this section, I'm loving the increased importance of promos, vignettes and the wrestlers having developed characters more than anything, everyone has something that makes them stand out or makes them unique, it's not a bunch of guys standing around in black trunks who have characters that can be summed up as "I'm here to wrestle because I'm such a good wrestler." Everyone is different and they have different personality traits that actually make them stand out.
> 
> *I'm loving the shorter matches too, we don't need 15-20 minute matches on TV, save that for PPVs and use TV time for building up the PPV and short 5-10 minute matches where they're needed. I'm also loving the fact that the wrestlers actually look like wrestlers too, Bron Breakker looks like a wrestler, Trick Williams looks like a wrestler, Xyon Quinn looks like a wrestler, and I'm loving all the attractive women too.
> 
> So far, Steiner, Gacy, Williams & Hayes, D'Angelo, Mandy, Toxic Attraction and Quinn have been the big standouts for me. This is just what wrestling should be in my opinion. Less of a focus on the in-ring stuff and more on the character stuff, it's nice to have a show where EVERYBODY has a personality. It's what Triple H's NXT lacked for years and what ultimately turned me away from it, it became way too much of a workrate oriented mini indie fed.*


Your poor idea of what a wrestling show "should" be (with more STORIES/CHARACTERS/SIZE) doesn't match up at all with the worse ratings compared to Indy NXT.

The show could use more long matches (that are actually good). Triple H actually gets wrestling.

You're in the minority, dude.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Your poor idea of what a wrestling show "should" be (with more STORIES/CHARACTERS/SIZE) doesn't match up at all with the worse ratings compared to Indy NXT.
> 
> The show could use more long matches (that are actually good). Triple H actually gets wrestling.
> 
> You're in the minority, dude.


It's not an objectively poor idea though, that's simply your opinion, There's no objective one way wrestling should be, but that's the way I like it. And again you're comparing the ratings of a reboot that has been around for 2 months compared to a format that was on TV for 2 years and was only just getting above what 2.0 gets right now. Most of this year NXT was hovering around the mid 600k range, which is just above what 2.0 gets now, with the occasional 700k boost, coincidentally just like 2.0 gets. Do you not remember that old NXT would regularly dip below 600k too? Has NXT 2.0 done that yet? 

Again, you literally can't call NXT 2.0 an objective failure, because it hasn't been on long enough to be called one. But you'll conveniently ignore that. And no Triple H gets one FORM of wrestling, he doesn't get wrestling as a whole.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's not an objectively poor idea though, that's simply your opinion, There's no objective one way wrestling should be, but that's the way I like it. And again you're comparing the ratings of a reboot that has been around for 2 months compared to a format that was on TV for 2 years and was only just getting above what 2.0 gets right now. Most of this year NXT was hovering around the mid 600k range, which is just above what 2.0 gets now, with the occasional 700k boost, coincidentally just like 2.0 gets. Do you not remember that old NXT would regularly dip below 600k too? Has NXT 2.0 done that yet?
> 
> Again, you literally can't call NXT 2.0 an objective failure, because it hasn't been on long enough to be called one. But you'll conveniently ignore that. And no Triple H gets one FORM of wrestling, he doesn't get wrestling as a whole.


You're forgetting the fact that Indy NXT at least managed to hit 800+ K viewers multiple times (even with competition), which can't be said for the revamp.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> You're forgetting the fact that Indy NXT at least managed to hit 800+ K viewers multiple times (even with competition), which can't be said for the revamp.


You have to be doing this deliberately at this point. Again, 2 years vs 2 months. Of course there's a bigger chance that the old NXT was able to considering how much time they had. You're not even giving 2.0 the chance to get off the ground dude. Put your ego and hatred for NXT aside and give it some time before making conclusive statements that it's a failure.


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's not an objectively poor idea though, that's simply your opinion, There's no objective one way wrestling should be, but that's the way I like it. And again you're comparing the ratings of a reboot that has been around for 2 months compared to a format that was on TV for 2 years and was only just getting above what 2.0 gets right now. Most of this year NXT was hovering around the mid 600k range, which is just above what 2.0 gets now, with the occasional 700k boost, coincidentally just like 2.0 gets. Do you not remember that old NXT would regularly dip below 600k too? Has NXT 2.0 done that yet?
> 
> Again, you literally can't call NXT 2.0 an objective failure, because it hasn't been on long enough to be called one. But you'll conveniently ignore that. And no Triple H gets one FORM of wrestling, he doesn't get wrestling as a whole.


Where do you think new viewers are going to come from? We can judge. Everybody knows what the show is. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MEMS said:


> Where do you think new viewers are going to come from? We can judge. Everybody knows what the show is.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


I think once the roster becomes more accustomed to TV and start showing noticeable improvement more people will be willing to check it out, remember that some of the roster are still getting their start. I don't see them having any huge increases for a while but it'll come over time and in the long term, too many people are looking at the short term.

You can see where they're going with NXT, they have a clear direction.


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think once the roster becomes more accustomed to TV and start showing noticeable improvement more people will be willing to check it out, remember that some of the roster are still getting their start. I don't see them having any huge increases for a while but it'll come over time and in the long term, too many people are looking at the short term.
> 
> You can see where they're going with NXT, they have a clear direction.


The new direction is grooming inexperienced entertainers for the main roster circus. As soon as Vince and Bruce think this group is ready they're gone. 

We already had 5 hours of sports entertainment. They couldn't give us 2 hours of awesome wrestling. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You have to be doing this deliberately at this point. Again, 2 years vs 2 months. Of course there's a bigger chance that the old NXT was able to considering how much time they had. You're not even giving 2.0 the chance to get off the ground dude. Put your ego and hatred for NXT aside and give it some time before making conclusive statements that it's a failure.


I think his overall point is that NXT was able to maintain a solid rating when they had a full roster. Some people say wrestling doesn't sell but we saw that it did. AEW just happened to be edgier and newer with just as much wrestling. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentucky34

NXT 2.0 is the Roman Reigns of developmental leagues. 

Only Vince enjoys watching it.


----------



## Reil

It was brought up on Andrew Zarian's podcast earlier today, but while NBCU isn't freaking out yet, there is growing concern about NXT 2.0.

Basically they were expected to bring in 700k viewers on average, and a larger share was supposed to be younger. Zarian also mentioned that WWE is putting all of their chips on Toxic Attraction being the draws that will bring people in.

I have to imagine if they fail to bring people in, all three are likely getting axed.


----------



## ThirdMan

They've lost a lot of top talent to the main-roster in the past while, especially in the women's division, so I would expect the viewership to be down regardless of the change. That's probably one of the reasons they're still clinging to Io, when she should've left the developmental brand long ago.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461076256489938955

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

Two years ago they got just under a million and actually beat AEW head to head. 

And here we are. Down on last year, down on last week and an 0.11 demographic. 

Time to leave developmental off of national television.


----------



## gl83

NXT this week: 574,000 / .11

NXT last week: 603,000 / .15

NXT last year : 638,000 / .14

NXT two years ago this week: 916,000 / .30


For reference, this is the lowest-ever viewership for a regular episode of NXT(not counting the year-end Award shows and the clip show due to the pandemic shutting things down)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yeah, that's an inexcusable disaster, lol.*


----------



## gl83

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, that's an inexcusable disaster, lol.*


As they start driving away the old die-hards, I wonder how long will it be until AEW Rampage starts to beat NXT consistently in viewership and the demos.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

hey guys - I don't watch

but I have some opinions and would love to share them

the ratings are dogshit and they they should watch out to not be cancelled. they must be on the chopping block as this is a prime time show

also - gotta go back to the indy style - that wwekiddie style is horrible

and finally, get some proper workers - training people inhouse only will never work long term

----

thats it for my uninformed opinions

i will now defend them voraciously without fail or looking at any logic counter arguments!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461083594286379012

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

gl83 said:


> As they start driving away the old die-hards, I wonder how long will it be until AEW Rampage starts to beat NXT consistently in viewership and the demos.


*I don't think it'll get that bad, but something needs to change. Ciampa gotta go. No one cares about the main event scene at all. Hopefully Gargano retires in December as well.*


----------



## gl83

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hey guys - I don't watch
> 
> but I have some opinions and would love to share them
> 
> the ratings are dogshit and they they should watch out to not be cancelled. they must be on the chopping block as this is a prime time show
> 
> also - gotta go back to the indy style - that wwekiddie style is horrible
> 
> and finally, get some proper workers - training people inhouse only will never work long term
> 
> ----
> 
> thats it for my uninformed opinions
> 
> i will now defend them voraciously without fail or looking at any logic counter arguments!



It works if you don't expose their weaknesses from the very beginning. Like in the case of Indi Hartwell and Raquel Gonzalez, they got paired up with strong veterans such as Dakota Kai and Candice Lerae. They were able to improve and develop at their own pace while still getting TV time to help get them over. Even someone like Austin Theory, who was good in the ring, but was lacking in terms of character and personality. His pairing with Johnny Gargano and The Way helped him improve in the character and personality department. And he was getting very over by the end of his NXT tenure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *I don't think it'll get that bad, but something needs to change. Ciampa gotta go. No one cares about the main event scene at all. Hopefully Gargano retires in December as well.*


less womens matches
less big clumsy workers
more indy style
back to old branding
get uncle Trips in to book it, the booker doesn't have a clue!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

gl83 said:


> It works if you don't expose their weaknesses from the very beginning. Like in the case of Indi Hartwell and Raquel Gonzalez, they got paired up with strong veterans such as Dakota Kai and Candice Lerae. They were able to improve and develop at their own pace while still getting TV time to help get them over. Even someone like Austin Theory, who was good in the ring, but was lacking in terms of character and personality. His pairing with Johnny Gargano and The Way helped him improve in the character and personality department. And he was getting very over by the end of his NXT tenure.


hey mate - i was only trolling / but i'll give my honest thoughts on it

i think (and peeps will crucify me) they have to go the AEW route with the newbies. pair them in tag teams with experienced guys or with experienced managers who can fill the gaps

a house style will always be bland when you get into minute 7 of a 15 minute match. Marvel comics famously had a house style of art in 2000s and it almost killed them

remember 10 years ago when everybody looked like caws in black trunks - this'll end up being worse


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461083594286379012
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fucking hell - the median age was 62

sixty fucking twooooo - imagine trying to convince casual viewers you are a hot brand when your median is 62

that's like Matlock or some shit


----------



## gl83

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hey mate - i was only trolling / but i'll give my honest thoughts on it
> 
> i think (and peeps will crucify me) they have to go the AEW route with the newbies. pair them in tag teams with experienced guys or with experienced managers who can fill the gaps
> 
> a house style will always be bland when you get into minute 7 of a 15 minute match. Marvel comics famously had a house style of art in 2000s and it almost killed them
> 
> remember 10 years ago when everybody looked like caws in black trunks - this'll end up being worse



That's why I used those 3 as examples. Raquel was able to develop working with Dakota, just as Indi was able to develop working behind Candice and Theory was able to develop working behind Gargano. 

Problem is, they fired most of their vets, so they can't even revert to that system even if they wanted to. And considering the quarterly firing sprees that this company does, what wrestler would even want to sign with WWE at this point in time.


----------



## SPCDRI

One of their very worst total viewership performances ever and a .11 in the 18-49 demo which failed to chart top 50. And this is without competition, without time slot and day change and pre-emption, this is straight up. I consider this to be the very worst number NXT has ever done on cable. The goals of the rebrand have not only remained unachieved, they are losing total viewers and getting older with their viewers. 

NXT 2.0 is moving backwards and further away from the state goals of its rebrand. 

This is at least the second NXT 2.0 show that was below .2 in the 18-49 demo and had a median viewer age of OVER 60. Over half the audience is over the age of 60!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

gl83 said:


> That's why I used those 3 as examples. Raquel was able to develop working with Dakota, just as Indi was able to develop working behind Candice and Theory was able to develop working behind Gargano.
> 
> Problem is, they fired most of their vets, so they can't even revert to that system even if they wanted to. And considering the quarterly firing sprees that this company does, what wrestler would even want to sign with WWE at this point in time.


yeah, the firings are gonna bite them

after what happened to Killer Kross - the next in a long line of hot indy guys who came in, went into the system and was then destroyed by the end of it - who in their right mind signs on with NXT at the moment

if you do, you basically sign to be a 'player / coach' - and know you are only there to elevate rookies

fuck - imagine your job is to take bumps weekly from fitness models and rejected athletes 'learning the biz'


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NXT 6.2


----------



## gl83

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, the firings are gonna bite them
> 
> after what happened to Killer Kross - the next in a long line of hot indy guys who came in, went into the system and was then destroyed by the end of it - who in their right mind signs on with NXT at the moment
> 
> if you do, you basically sign to be a 'player / coach' - and know you are only there to elevate rookies
> 
> fuck - imagine your job is to take bumps weekly from fitness models and rejected athletes 'learning the biz'


This is basically the worst case scenario for NXT 2.0. They in essence are driving away all of their old fans who loved NXT 1.0 and the people that were in it, but are not gaining any new fans with their new direction and focus on these new people.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Yeah. Inexcusably bad number. I may be close to admitting I was wrong and they may not bounce back. I liked the old NXT and I like this one, but it's clear some of these new people don't belong on national TV. Not to mention Nu NXT completely alienated the old viewers.

It does seem like building around Toxic Attraction is straight up backfiring. Which is interesting because it goes against the narrative some people perpetuate that women's wrestling is only good for eyecandy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

gl83 said:


> This is basically the worst case scenario for NXT 2.0. They in essence are driving away all of their old fans who loved NXT 1.0 and the people that were in it, but are not gaining any new fans with their new direction and focus on these new people.


agreed, its a slow poison

i think all of us watched NXT at some point - i LOVED it during the Nakamura era. The whole gargano Ciampa feud, Steen and Zane etc etc etc

but little by little, they kept killing fans off with small poisons - and this final big one will only have the die-hards hanging on when all is said and done - IMO of course

which is a shame, NXT was on fire 4 or so years ago


----------



## gl83

LifeInCattleClass said:


> agreed, its a slow poison
> 
> i think all of us watched NXT at some point - i LOVED it during the Nakamura era. The whole gargano Ciampa feud, Steen and Zane etc etc etc
> 
> but little by little, they kept killing fans off with small poisons - and this final big one will only have the die-hards hanging on when all is said and done - IMO of course
> 
> which is a shame, NXT was on fire 4 or so years ago



Even before this rebrand, NXT was like the best WWE television show(along with Smackdown), but this 2.0 revamp just killed it. They went from one extreme(a super-Indy with heavy focus on Indy wrestlers, and workrate and less emphasis on character work) to the other extreme(heavy focus on green workers, short match times and characters that fit in 1995 WWE in the year 2021). Like they could've tried to meet in the middle instead of this drastic shift, which just alienates people.


----------



## Jbardo37

Pretty obvious that this is not a show for TV, half the roster is as green as they come and this needs to be a network show only.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

gl83 said:


> Even before this rebrand, NXT was like the best WWE television show(along with Smackdown), but this 2.0 revamp just killed it. They went from one extreme(a super-Indy with heavy focus on Indy wrestlers, and workrate and less emphasis on character work) to the other extreme(heavy focus on green workers, short match times and characters that fit in 1995 WWE in the year 2021). Like they could've tried to meet in the middle instead of this drastic shift, which just alienates people.


won't be the first time WWE kills something hot that got over on its own


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit DMD said:


> *I don't think it'll get that bad, but something needs to change. Ciampa gotta go. No one cares about the main event scene at all. Hopefully Gargano retires in December as well.*


Lmao the problem is Ciampa now. The problem is the focus on Toxic Attraction and on very weak ring hability of the new workers (what is expected when they are rookies).


----------



## Reil

GNKenny said:


> Yeah. Inexcusably bad number. I may be close to admitting I was wrong and they may not bounce back. I liked the old NXT and I like this one, but it's clear some of these new people don't belong on national TV. Not to mention Nu NXT completely alienated the old viewers.
> 
> It does seem like building around Toxic Attraction is straight up backfiring. Which is interesting because it goes against the narrative some people perpetuate that women's wrestling is only good for eyecandy.


Agreed. The problem basically boils down to them putting the focus on green as gooseshit workers who don't belong on TV.

As for Toxic Attraction, I've been saying it ever since they formed that they have legitimately zero upside right now. Mandy Rose spent 4-5 years on the main roster jobbing to every other woman basically. And now we are expected to take her seriously? Gigi Dolan and Jacy Jayne are green as fuck, and in the case of Jacy, she can't even go a week without horrifically botching her spots.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> less womens matches
> less big clumsy workers
> more indy style
> back to old branding
> get uncle Trips in to book it, the booker doesn't have a clue!


Less women's wrestling won't solve it. Some of NXT's best segments came from the women. Notably Io Shirai, as she's pretty much the only woman on NXT to hold the claim of breaking a million viewers during one of her matches. The problem is that they are pivoting way too hard into the sex appeal part of the program instead, and if WWE thinks that will draw in this day and age, they are bitterly mistaken. Because as someone in the demo, if I want to look at tits and ass or whatever, I have access to the internet for that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reil said:


> Less women's wrestling won't solve it. Some of NXT's best segments came from the women. Notably Io Shirai, as she's pretty much the only woman on NXT to hold the claim of breaking a million viewers. The problem is that they are pivoting way too hard into the sex appeal part of the program instead, and if WWE thinks that will draw in this day and age, they are bitterly mistaken. Because as someone in the demo, if I want to look at tits and ass or whatever, I have access to the internet for that.


sorry mate - i was trolling - just trying to get a laugh out of my mate @The Legit DMD


----------



## DaSlacker

Until they change the font colours and set design it is unwatchable. Literally physically unwatchable due to being headache inducing.

Interesting to see if it drops further as Gargano, Ciampa and O'Reilly leave (only a matter of time).


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *I don't think it'll get that bad, but something needs to change. Ciampa gotta go. No one cares about the main event scene at all. Hopefully Gargano retires in December as well.*


Jesus Christ, these low ratings are NOT because of Tommaso Ciampa nor Johnny Gargano.

Indy NXT managed to receive just under a million viewers within the first few months of this show airing on the USA network WITH both of those guys being strongly prominent. They’re not “tanking” the ratings at all. If anything, I’d argue that even more fans will be driven away without either of those men around.

The revamp is a FLOP, and there’s plenty of old viewers/fans who got driven away from watching Vince’s product on TV (INCLUDING me).

Get that through your thick head.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sorry mate - i was trolling - just trying to get a laugh out of my mate @The Legit DMD


*Don't mind me, just handing out viagra to the seniors so they can enjoy Mandy and Elektra Lopez before bedtime!*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *Don't mind me, just handing out viagra to the seniors so they can enjoy Mandy and Elektra Lopez before bedtime!*


you're a mensch and a fine young man

NXT fan seen cradling his life size bron brekker hug pillow


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I wonder what it is about NXT that senior citizens love so much?


----------



## Randy Lahey

0.11 has to be near cancellation territory.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GNKenny said:


> I wonder what it is about NXT that senior citizens love so much?


*No clue man. No clue at all.























*


----------



## DammitChrist

DaSlacker said:


> Until they change the font colours and set design it is unwatchable. Literally physically unwatchable due to being headache inducing.
> 
> Interesting to see if it drops further as Gargano, Ciampa and O'Reilly leave (only a matter of time).


Oh, trust me; if the likes of Tomasso Ciampa, Johnny Gargano, and Kyle O’Reilly end up leaving soon, then that’ll kill whatever little hype I had for this show.

Thankfully, they have Pete Dunne, Cameron Grimes, and Roderick Strong at least to keep the show somewhat watchable


----------



## jameehayter

Put a fork in it this show is Dunn..


----------



## ShadowCounter

So when does NXT 3.0 start?


----------



## LacunaCoiled

Toxic attraction? Toxic deattraction more like.


----------



## Gn1212

Either Triple H comes back to save it or this is getting cancelled in 2022, or be earlier if things keep going from worse to worse.

Btw, you gotta love this massive L for Dunn and Vince. I'm sure they'll spin this as a win somehow though.


----------



## SPCDRI

You've got to wonder what the contract situation is. Is there a poison pill in the contract for a station move or cancellation? Like they'd have to buy out the contract and/or pay WWE money to do it? Is there a ratings threshold channel move or cancellation clause in the contract for USA Network? How much if any money is WWE being paid? Are the rumors that WWE is paying to air NXT 2.0 true? What would cancelling this show do to the relationship with WWE that has RAW on USA and the WWE Network on Peacock, the parent company of USA Network? Do the tv execs still believe that 2.0 is the way to go and will they give it more time because they believe in the show? What's going on with the executives that don't like pro wrestling, what are they thinking now? Is this their told you so, the blood in the water moment for them, to get 2.0 moved or cancelled?

I don't mean to be nasty about it, I'm enjoying NXT 2.0 now in a sort of guilty pleasure fashion, mostly, but these are genuinely bad numbers that get station move to SyFy or cancellation discussions going.


----------



## ShiningStar

The Legit DMD said:


> *No clue man. No clue at all.
> View attachment 111888
> 
> View attachment 111889
> 
> View attachment 111887
> *


Old ass Boomer dudes love blonde women with big tit's the same way a fat kid loves mcdonald's and cheesy poofs. Mandy with her original hair colour would get even more viewers in the 65+ club


----------



## Frost99

ShiningStar said:


> Old ass Boomer dudes love blonde women with big tit's the same way a fat kid loves mcdonald's and *cheesy poofs*. Mandy with her original hair colour would get even more viewers in the 65+ club









​Chances are SP actually draws better that NXT:VKM


----------



## RainmakerV2

Toxic Attraction is built as a sex show but really besides that promo where Mandy is in a bikini for 5 seconds, what have they worn or done that's any more risqué than what you see on main roster TV?


----------



## MEMS

gl83 said:


> This is basically the worst case scenario for NXT 2.0. They in essence are driving away all of their old fans who loved NXT 1.0 and the people that were in it, but are not gaining any new fans with their new direction and focus on these new people.


The sports entertainment fans already have 5 hours of bad programming. Why in there hell would they tune in to an even worse 6th?


----------



## Reil

RainmakerV2 said:


> Toxic Attraction is built as a sex show but really besides that promo where Mandy is in a bikini for 5 seconds, what have they worn or done that's any more risqué than what you see on main roster TV?


The issue is that its the only thing they are marketing it on. The last few "previews" for NXT have all been "LOOK AT ALL THIS SEXUAL TENSION AND HOW HOT THESE WOMEN ARE". 

Where before the rebrand, NXT was widely seen as having the best women's division in America, and getting over on their own merits instead of having to rely on sex appeal. It also apparently doesn't seem to make Vince, Bruce, Dunn, etc realize that if people actively want to see tits and ass on a regular basis, the internet exists for that these days.

If they keep doubling down on this new direction, it only feels like ratings are going to get lower and lower.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Reil said:


> The issue is that its the only thing they are marketing it on. The last few "previews" for NXT have all been "LOOK AT ALL THIS SEXUAL TENSION AND HOW HOT THESE WOMEN ARE".
> 
> Where before the rebrand, NXT was widely seen as having the best women's division in America, and getting over on their own merits instead of having to rely on sex appeal. It also apparently doesn't seem to make Vince, Bruce, Dunn, etc realize that if people actively want to see tits and ass on a regular basis, the internet exists for that these days.
> 
> If they keep doubling down on this new direction, it only feels like ratings are going to get lower and lower.



And then anyone who tunes in for it doesn't see anything more risqué or sexier than they usually see, so they say fuck it and tune out. That's my point lol. Either go all the way or don't go at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This new direction is really gonna increase the ratings, guyz!


----------



## DammitChrist

Showstopper said:


> This new direction is really gonna increase the ratings, guyz!


I love how Tommaso Ciampa was getting unfairly blamed on the last page when he was the NXT Champion in mid 2018 through early 2019 for his 1st reign back while the show was RED HOT quality-wise, and when he was strongly pushed within the main-event scene in late 2019 through early 2020 where NXT managed to do BETTER numbers just short under a million viewers on multiple occasions 😂 

They're generally doing WORSE numbers than when NXT competed with Dynamite on Wednesday nights throughout the pandemic. 

It's almost like this revamp is a complete flop, and that the likes of Triple H plus Shawn Michaels are better off controlling the show with Indy NXT.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463629768675540992
Seems to be around what they usually get these days. We need the egg on NXT cause it's a draw, Jack. 









WWE NXT Ratings And Viewership For 11/23/2021


NXT ranked #31 on the Cable Top 150 this week with the 0.14 rating in the 18-49 key demographic. This is up from last week's #55 ranking.




www.wrestlinginc.com




Winc shows every rating for the year so far if you're interested.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Up nearly 60k from last week, but at least that's because they dialled back on the match mark and workrate formula that got them the terrible ratings the last few weeks. 

They tried going back to the old NXT formula the last few weeks with long matches and less focus on the characters and it was garbage, they did it a little bit this week but at least it wasn't as prominent. Get back to more short matches and more segments and we're cool again.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Up nearly 60k from last week, but at least that's because they dialled back on the match mark and workrate formula that got them the terrible ratings the last few weeks.
> 
> They tried going back to the old NXT formula the last few weeks with long matches and less focus on the characters and it was garbage, they did it a little bit this week but at least it wasn't as prominent. Get back to more short matches and more segments and we're cool again.


Once again, you're wrong yet again (in *embarrassing* fashion) considering the fact that the opening match AND the main-event received plenty of TV time. It's not even a coincidence that both of those good matches ended up being the best highlights on the show.

By the way, Indy NXT DESTROYS the mediocre revamp's usual numbers, and that was back when they consistently delivered lengthy workrate matches to the WRESTLING audience.

Listening to ungrateful folks (who don't appreciate good wrestling) like yourself are why NXT 2.0's ratings are in the toilet.

Edit:

Orange Cassidy is awesome btw


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Once again, you're wrong yet again (in *embarrassing* fashion) considering the fact that the opening match AND the main-event received plenty of TV time. It's not even a coincidence that both of those good matches ended up being the best highlights on the show.
> 
> By the way, Indy NXT DESTROYS the mediocre revamp's usual numbers, and that was back when they consistently delivered lengthy workrate matches to the WRESTLING audience.
> 
> Listening to ungrateful folks (who don't appreciate good wrestling) like yourself are why NXT 2.0's ratings are in the toilet.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Orange Cassidy is awesome btw


Relying on content like the opening and closing matches is why NXT sucked the last few weeks. It went back to that tired formula of "Go out and have long good matches!" Boring as bat shit. No stakes either, why do I care that Waller and Ciampa are fighting? 

And I thought you didn't watch NXT anymore? How do you know what's good and bad if you don't even watch? Sounds like bad faith arguing from you, it wouldn't be out of the ordinary though.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Relying on content like the opening and closing matches is why NXT sucked the last few weeks. It went back to that tired formula of "Go out and have long good matches!" Boring as bat shit. No stakes either, why do I care that Waller and Ciampa are fighting?
> 
> *And I thought you didn't watch NXT anymore?* How do you know what's good and bad if you don't even watch? Sounds like bad faith arguing from you, it wouldn't be out of the ordinary though.


Nah, I claimed that I voluntarily stopped watching this show on *LIVE TV.* 

It doesn't deserve my TV view. I'd rather just refuse to help them out in any way with the ratings.

I'm sticking with online streams.

By the way, check out the 2021 MOTY thread. I saw those matches on last night's show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, I claimed that I voluntarily stopped watching this show on *LIVE TV.*
> 
> It doesn't deserve my TV view. I'd rather just refuse to help them out in any way with the ratings.
> 
> I'm sticking with online streams.
> 
> By the way, check out the 2021 MOTY thread. I saw those matches on last night's show.


Even still, those matches encapsulate everything wrong with the old NXT, long matches with no stakes or story to it.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, I claimed that I voluntarily stopped watching this show on *LIVE TV.*
> 
> It doesn't deserve my TV view. I'd rather just refuse to help them out in any way with the ratings.
> 
> I'm sticking with online streams.
> 
> By the way, check out the 2021 MOTY thread. I saw those matches on last night's show.


Are you a part of a Nielsen household? If not then you watching it or not doesn't actually matter. 

The whole thing is just a flimsy algorithm based on around 20,000 households in the US where the people would be trusted to enter the details of the people watching TV at the time. 20,000 US households used to figure out the viewing habits of 120,000,000 US households. And there are articles admitting that people would just lie about the amount of people watching.

Hard to believe that this type of shitty system means so much.


----------



## Randy Lahey

NXT 2.0 has been a disaster and it’s a case study that marketing wrestling to wrestling fans does bigger numbers than marketing sports entertainment to casual types.

The fact they do worse numbers now than when they went head to head with Dynamite says it all


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466156854812233728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466157977472278529

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Seems they're going to hover around 600,000K-ish. That seems to be the trend anyways.


----------



## USAUSA1

Only a 200k difference between aew in total viewership. Aew has Sting, Punk,Danielson and NXT has no big names.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Not too bad, it'll stay around this for a while until they can fully get the ball rolling with just the new guys.


----------



## RainmakerV2

They're bouncing back slowly. Keep Bron on the show as much as possible.


----------



## DammitChrist

I'll laugh if they continue to remain under 700K viewers with Bron Breakker as the NXT Champion.

Maybe some folks can quit pretending like he's some 'savior.'


----------



## USAUSA1

DammitChrist said:


> I'll laugh if they continue to remain under 700K viewers with Bron Breakker as the NXT Champion.
> 
> Maybe some folks can quit pretending like he's some 'savior.'


He can be with a slow build, if WWE was smart they would put a NXT title match on one of the WM cards and have Bron win the title at Wrestlemania. I would also make him a final four at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitChrist said:


> I'll laugh if they continue to remain under 700K viewers with Bron Breakker as the NXT Champion.
> 
> Maybe some folks can quit pretending like he's some 'savior.'



You mad he whipped Garganos nerdy little ass aintcha lol. He's about to pin Ciampa at Wargames too, so get the salt ready.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> You mad he whipped Garganos nerdy little ass aintcha lol. He's about to pin Ciampa at Wargames too, so get the salt ready.


What is there to be really ‘mad’ about honestly?

Johnny Gargano never even got pinned (or submitted) anyway, and he’s expected to leave the company soon too.

Besides, the superior talent in Tommaso Ciampa losing his NXT title to Bron Breakker would just mean that he gets to bail out of this sinking ship even sooner.

This show doesn’t deserve to have Gargano or Ciampa anymore. They can go thrive on AEW or NJPW soon instead.

By all means though, continue to enjoy your mediocrity with your size obsession for a mediocre show that continuously gets worse ratings than Indy NXT did with the top/best wrestlers being showcased


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitChrist said:


> What is there to be really ‘mad’ about honestly?
> 
> Johnny Gargano never even got pinned (or submitted) anyway, and he’s expected to leave the company soon too.
> 
> Besides, the superior talent in Tommaso Ciampa losing his NXT title to Bron Breakker would just mean that he gets to bail out of this sinking ship even sooner.
> 
> This show doesn’t deserve to have Gargano or Ciampa anymore. They can go thrive on AEW or NJPW soon instead.
> 
> By all means though, continue to enjoy your mediocrity with your size obsession for a mediocre show that continuously gets worse ratings than Indy NXT did with the top/best wrestlers being showcased



Bron isn't even that big lol, wtf.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bron isn't even that big lol, wtf.


Anyone above 205lbs is big to DC, he's used to watching shortasses like Gargano and Ciampa so he thinks it's the norm.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

DammitChrist said:


> I'll laugh if they continue to remain under 700K viewers with Bron Breakker as the NXT Champion.
> 
> Maybe some folks can quit pretending like he's some 'savior.'


Are you for real? The man has been wrestling for a couple of months and is being prepared for the main roster and that's the main goal. Getting NXT viewers is no longer the priority. It's 100% a developmental brand and pretending that AEW is successful because it's beating a bunch of nobodies is absolutely hilarious. Good job guys


----------



## DammitChrist

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Are you for real? The man has been wrestling for a couple of months and is being prepared for the main roster and that's the main goal. Getting NXT viewers is no longer the priority. It's 100% a developmental brand and pretending that AEW is successful because it's beating a bunch of nobodies is absolutely hilarious. Good job guys


Hey, it's good to know that you being a "fan" of the other alternative was complete utter nonsense 

AEW is successful regardless of whatever false narratives you come up with on here.

Anyway, they should get NXT 2.0 removed from being broadcasted on live TV if viewership no longer matters. They're already a MASSIVE flop anyway, and they're already losing some of their veterans in the process too (while the revamp isn't even officially 3 months old yet).

If they love Bron Breakker so much, then call him up to the main-roster next week then.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, it's good to know that you being a "fan" of the other alternative was complete utter nonsense
> 
> AEW is successful regardless of whatever false narratives you come up with on here.
> 
> Anyway, they should get NXT 2.0 removed from being broadcasted on live TV if viewership no longer matters. They're already a MASSIVE flop anyway, and they're already losing some of their veterans in the process too (while the revamp isn't even officially 3 months old yet).
> 
> If they love Bron Breakker so much, then call him up to the main-roster next week then.


I am a fan of AEW wrestling, just not the fans that don't have an honest thought in their brains. AEW is successful but not because they've beaten NXT. NXT is on tv as a deal with Raw. It wouldn't have a spot if Raw wasn't on their channel. Your narrative is the false one and that last line is some of the dumbest shit I've ever read. 

"iF tHeY lOvE oRanGE cAsSiDy sO mUcH pUt tHe tItlE oN hIm tOmoRRoW tHeN". That's how you sound right now.


----------



## DammitChrist

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I am a fan of AEW wrestling, just not the fans that don't have an honest thought in their brains. AEW is successful but not because they've beaten NXT. NXT is on tv as a deal with Raw. It wouldn't have a spot if Raw wasn't on their channel. Your narrative is the false one and that last line is *some of the dumbest shit I've ever read. *
> 
> "iF tHeY lOvE oRanGE cAsSiDy sO mUcH pUt tHe tItlE oN hIm tOmoRRoW tHeN". That's how you sound right now.


That is absolutely RICH coming from you 😂

You're coming across as hysterical atm, so I'll get back to you once you've finally calm down about NXT 2.0 being a flop


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

A developmental show getting around 600k without having any big names is pretty good. The fact it regularly does more than Rampage is pretty funny.

Not getting as much as the previous version of NXT doesn't really matter as WWE are more interested in using NXT to create stars for the main roster rather than getting as big of a rating as possible. They're not interested in having a third show targeted towards fans of Indy wrestling like HHH wanted, they basically want an FCW/OVW. The TV deal is just a bonus.


----------



## DammitChrist

Nah, NXT 2.0's ratings generally doing worse than Indy NXT is pretty awful.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, NXT 2.0's ratings generally doing worse than Indy NXT is pretty awful.


Nah, NXT 2.0 having a different cause and trying to build up stars and be a developmental show instead of a 3rd brand means them getting what they are is actually pretty good.


----------



## Kentucky34

Bron Breaaker isn't the answer. 

He is who Vince wants as the face of NXT. Not who the fans want. 

Gargano is seven times the performer that Breaaker could ever be.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468685677479010313

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

No post PPV bump at all. That sucks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468685677479010313
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*This is God awful for a post PPV show. Goodbye O'Reily and Gargano. Hopefully Ciampa joins you soon.*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468688338060255236
Wish this show was doing better. It's the only wrestling show I look forward to besides Dynamite.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

Kentucky34 said:


> Bron Breaaker isn't the answer.
> 
> He is who Vince wants as the face of NXT. Not who the fans want.
> 
> Gargano is seven times the performer that Breaaker could ever be.


Most of the fans think Bron is great. And Vince probably doesn't know who most of the wrestlers on NXT are.

Bron also has potential to be a big star, Gargano has never had that.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is God awful for a post PPV show. Goodbye O'Reily and Gargano. Hopefully Ciampa joins you soon.*



Yea, that's good FOR Kyle O'Reilly, Johnny Gargano, and Tommaso Ciampa (in 5 months) then.

They'll move on to a much better show (with better viewership on Wednesday nights), and NXT 2.0 will continue to receive these awful ratings showcasing the newer talents.

I'm personally looking forward to you running out of lame excuses once the old guard are gone, and these mediocre ratings continue to remain low


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, that's good FOR Kyle O'Reilly, Johnny Gargano, and Tommaso Ciampa (in 5 months) then.
> 
> They'll move on to a much better show (with better viewership on Wednesday nights), and NXT 2.0 will continue to receive these awful ratings showcasing the newer talents.
> 
> I'm personally looking forward to you running out of lame excuses once the old guard are gone, and these mediocre ratings continue to remain low


You seem to be struggling with people continually telling you that the point is to create future stars here and cash in on main roster. It's not to cash in here. It's like being obsessed with OVW not beating Impact in the ratings...

Just let it go. Indy wrestling isn't it. It might be more popular than a developmental show with no stars but it's nothing more than that.

Some smarks like the idea of a pure wrestling show with no life to it but even they probably don't care about it enough to watch. Look at ROH.


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is God awful for a post PPV show. Goodbye O'Reily and Gargano. Hopefully Ciampa joins you soon.*


I wanna see what will be the future excuses when there will not be Gargano or O'Reilly. 

Will it be the absurd push to Mandy Rose? 

Will it be that nobody cares about guys like Von Wagner or Xyonn Quinn?


----------



## Kentucky34

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Most of the fans think Bron is great. And Vince probably doesn't know who most of the wrestlers on NXT are.
> 
> Bron also has potential to be a big star, Gargano has never had that.


Gargano could have been a massive star.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I don't care what Vince's future goals are since it'll end up being futile anyway.

They killed this show.



ProjectGargano said:


> I wanna see what will be the future excuses when there will not be Gargano or O'Reilly.
> 
> Will it be the absurd push to Mandy Rose?
> 
> Will it be that nobody cares about guys like Von Wagner or Xyonn Quinn?


I can't wait until Tommaso Ciampa leaves in 5 months, so that he'll no longer have any respected/popular veterans to blame for NXT 2.0's mediocre ratings.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

Kentucky34 said:


> Gargano could have been a massive star.


No chance. In order to be a big star, you need to be more than just a good technical wrestler.


----------



## SPCDRI

590,000/.11

When is this going to PEACOCK?


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I don't care what Vince's future goals are since it'll end up being futile anyway.
> 
> They killed this show.
> 
> I can't wait until Tommaso Ciampa leaves in 5 months, so that he'll no longer have any respected/popular veterans to blame for NXT 2.0's mediocre ratings.


You don't care about what the point of the show is but still want to cry about people making "excuses"..? Context is important and it's going to get mentioned with all your complaining about WWE not caring about Indy wrestling anymore. NXT ratings seem to mean more to you than anyone else. Including WWE.

You feel more pain about the ratings of a developmental show than you feel joy about AEW existing. It's not that deep. 

Watch your wrestling.


----------



## gl83

SPCDRI said:


> 590,000/.11
> 
> When is this going to PEACOCK?



Yeah, if this is any indication, NXT is probably in danger of getting cancelled by USA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468699235575119874


----------



## DammitChrist

AuthorOfPosts said:


> You don't care about what the point of the show is but still want to cry about people making "excuses"..? Context is important and it's going to get mentioned with all your complaining about WWE not caring about Indy wrestling anymore. NXT ratings seem to mean more to you than anyone else. Including WWE.
> 
> You feel more pain about the ratings of a developmental show than you feel joy about AEW existing. It's not that deep.
> 
> Watch your wrestling.


You clearly don't get the context of me rightfully pointing out someone giving out lame excuses to blame the talented veterans for the low ratings due to hatred (when it's pretty obvious that the viewership will remain mediocre without them around, which debunks that myth about them "tanking" the ratings).

Check out the 2021 MOTY thread, or the 'must-watch; WWE matches thread. I DO watch my wrestling, and I shouldn't even have to justify my love watching the other show to you. That had nothing to do with my point.

Folks gave Indy NXT *so much* crap when it used to struggle against Dynamite, but it STILL generally did better ratings than they do now; so it's more fitting and more deserving for this mediocre revamp to get ridiculed now since the minority of critics indirectly ruined the show for everyone else back in early September.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Shit number but again, NXT isn't about the ratings, I don't really care what number they get. They're developing the future and that's all that matters.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Kentucky34 said:


> Bron Breaaker isn't the answer.
> 
> He is who Vince wants as the face of NXT. Not who the fans want.
> 
> Gargano is seven times the performer that Breaaker could ever be.


So the only reason you don't want Breakker pushed is because Vince likes him? That's a pretty dumb reason dude.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I see people really cared about that Gargano farewell speech LOL


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> I see people really cared about that Gargano farewell speech LOL


I thought people cared to watch the fallout of the NXT 2.0 talents getting the victory on the ppv 😂

Imagine blaming this on Johnny Gargano when that guy was highly prominent on episodes that used to hit 800+ K viewers (or even close to a million viewers on a few occasions). That's such a pathetic reach to roast the guy (and failing miserably too) 

Edit:

Oh, for the record, Johnny Gargano and Kyle O'Reilly were the 2 biggest trends after the show ended despite taking multiple losses over the past week; so what does that tell you about the state of the revamp that the 2 biggest talking points are guys who won't even be there anymore? 😂


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

DammitChrist said:


> You clearly don't get the context of me rightfully pointing out someone giving out lame excuses to blame the talented veterans for the low ratings due to hatred (when it's pretty obvious that the viewership will remain mediocre without them around, which debunks that myth about them "tanking" the ratings).
> 
> Check out the 2021 MOTY thread, or the 'must-watch; WWE matches thread. I DO watch my wrestling, and I shouldn't even have to justify my love watching the other show to you. That had nothing to do with my point.
> 
> Folks gave Indy NXT *so much* crap when it used to struggle against Dynamite, but it STILL generally did better ratings than they do now; so it's more fitting and more deserving for this mediocre revamp to get ridiculed now since the minority of critics indirectly ruined the show for everyone else back in early September.


The point is you're comparing NXT Indy, trying it's hardest for ratings, to NXT 2.0 where ratings isn't the goal. That's a dumb thing to do.

And the critics didn't ruin NXT Indy. WWE management just wanted it to work better within their system. They want potential stars to enter main roster at a similar level that Cena, Orton, Batista, Lesnar did where they'd have years and years ahead of them.

They don't want this to be a third brand on the same level as Raw/SmackDown. Ridiculing it for ratings when that isn't the goal, as I said, is pretty stupid and in reality sounds kind of desperate from someone bitter about NXT Indy no longer being a thing.


----------



## ShadowCounter

gl83 said:


> Yeah, if this is any indication, NXT is probably in danger of getting cancelled by USA.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468699235575119874



Man. When a 20 year old Law and Order is bending you over it's time to let death take you.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

DammitChrist said:


> I thought people cared to watch the fallout of the NXT 2.0 talents getting the victory on the ppv 😂
> 
> Imagine blaming this on Johnny Gargano when that guy was highly prominent on episodes that used to hit 800+ K viewers (or even close to a million viewers on a few occasions). That's such a pathetic reach to roast the guy (and failing miserably
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Oh, for the record, Johnny Gargano and Kyle O'Reilly were the 2 biggest trends after the show ended despite taking multiple losses over the past week; so what does that tell you about the state of the revamp that the 2 biggest talking points are guys who won't even be there anymore? 😂


Don't know how many times people have to explain this extremely simple point. It's a place for bigger stars than Gargano to develop. It's not a case of them being bigger stars already. No one is arguing that. 

And Gargano was at his shittest when NXT Indy was on TV. "The Way" was complete shit. He wasn't the draw. And Oreilly has Adam Cole to thank.


----------



## Erik.

I'd be surprised if USA continued with NXT. 

They bring absolute zero value. They could literally put on any re-run and get the same numbers. It's quite literally a waste of money. 

They should get it back on Peacock, stop the embarrassment and just let it be developmental.


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> So the only reason you don't want Breakker pushed is because Vince likes him? That's a pretty dumb reason dude.


No.

I don't want Breakker pushed because he isn't ready. Only size marks and Vince love him right now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Kentucky34 said:


> No.
> 
> I don't want Breakker pushed because he isn't ready. Only size marks and Vince love him right now.


I don't think it matters if he's pushed on a developmental show mate, it doesn't have any effect on the main roster. If anything, having him have a run as NXT Champion gives him a feel of what it's like to be top guy of the brand before he moves up to the main roster. 

I wouldn't say it's just size marks and Vince, you're generalising there, he's got charisma, a good look and he's good on the mic. Probably the best young talent in wrestling right now.


----------



## DammitChrist

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Don't know how many times people have to explain this extremely simple point. It's a place for bigger stars than Gargano to develop. It's not a case of them being bigger stars already. No one is arguing that.
> 
> And Gargano was at his shittest when NXT Indy was on TV. "The Way" was complete shit. He wasn't the draw. And Oreilly has Adam Cole to thank.


Nah, Johnny Gargano was awesome during the Way, and Kyle O'Reilly is a great talent too


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I don't think it matters if he's pushed on a developmental show mate, it doesn't have any effect on the main roster. If anything, having him have a run as NXT Champion gives him a feel of what it's like to be top guy of the brand before he moves up to the main roster.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's just size marks and Vince, you're generalising there, he's got charisma, a good look and he's good on the mic. Probably the best young talent in wrestling right now.


Nah.


----------



## MEMS

AuthorOfPosts said:


> The point is you're comparing NXT Indy, trying it's hardest for ratings, to NXT 2.0 where ratings isn't the goal. That's a dumb thing to do.
> 
> And the critics didn't ruin NXT Indy. WWE management just wanted it to work better within their system. They want potential stars to enter main roster at a similar level that Cena, Orton, Batista, Lesnar did where they'd have years and years ahead of them.
> 
> They don't want this to be a third brand on the same level as Raw/SmackDown. Ridiculing it for ratings when that isn't the goal, as I said, is pretty stupid and in reality sounds kind of desperate from someone bitter about NXT Indy no longer being a thing.


Wait you’re saying they aren’t on tv to get people to watch? Isn’t that the reason everything is on tv?

And NXT never tried it’s hardest for ratings. If that were the case the roster wouldn’t have been picked apart and the production and marketing would have been way better.


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Shit number but again, NXT isn't about the ratings, I don't really care what number they get. They're developing the future and that's all that matters.


Dumb to waste 2 hours in prime time on a prominent cable network for that. Get your big goofs ready for main at the performance center. They have 5 hours of sports entertainment during the week. Foolish of them to not give 2 hours of low budget programming to wrestling fans. This whole experiment is costing them fans. But to be honest I think the goal is to keep moving away from being a wrestling company at all. Supposedly they (foolishly) want to be more associated with a superhero brand than pro wrestling. Disaster is all that’s on tap though.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

MEMS said:


> Dumb to waste 2 hours in prime time on a prominent cable network for that. Get your big goofs ready for main at the performance center. They have 5 hours of sports entertainment during the week. Foolish of them to not give 2 hours of low budget programming to wrestling fans. This whole experiment is costing them fans. But to be honest I think the goal is to keep moving away from being a wrestling company at all. Supposedly they (foolishly) want to be more associated with a superhero brand than pro wrestling. Disaster is all that’s on tap though.


No one what you said made sense.

They want new stars for the future, that's what NXT is about. If people want to watch, they can. And it is a better show than before. People not wanting to watch it because it's something else now is fine.

It serves the purpose it needs to serve. The fact they have a TV deal for it is a bonus. The fact they had a TV deal for NXT to begin with was a bonus. The original plan was never for NXT to be a third brand.

I do think they could've done it without the change being so drastic but the focus being on making stars instead of showcasing Indy wrestling, makes sense.

And getting stars ready just in the performance centre has never been a thing. They want an OVW/FCW promotion with wrestlers coming to the main roster at a similar level that Cena/Orton/Batista did. That's more valuable to them in the long run.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

MEMS said:


> Wait you’re saying they aren’t on tv to get people to watch? Isn’t that the reason everything is on tv?
> 
> And NXT never tried it’s hardest for ratings. If that were the case the roster wouldn’t have been picked apart and the production and marketing would have been way better.


Your second paragraph contradicts the first.

WWE has never gone all in when it comes to trying to get big ratings for NXT so the choice was between "not caring about the ratings and showcasing Indy wrestling" or "not caring about the ratings and creating future stars". They chose the latter as that benefits them long term.


----------



## MEMS

AuthorOfPosts said:


> No one what you said made sense.
> 
> They want new stars for the future, that's what NXT is about. If people want to watch, they can. And it is a better show than before. People not wanting to watch it because it's something else now is fine.
> 
> It serves the purpose it needs to serve. The fact they have a TV deal for it is a bonus. The fact they had a TV deal for NXT to begin with was a bonus. The original plan was never for NXT to be a third brand.
> 
> I do think they could've done it without the change being so drastic but the focus being on making stars instead of showcasing Indy wrestling, makes sense.
> 
> And getting stars ready just in the performance centre has never been a thing. They want an OVW/FCW promotion with wrestlers coming to the main roster at a similar level that Cena/Orton/Batista did. That's more valuable to them in the long run.


Whatever the original plan was for NXT 10 years ago went away in like ‘17 when Triple H turned it into arguably the best wrestling show in the world. They were selling out arenas 4 times a year and putting on shows widely regarded as better than anything main roster was putting out. There were reports that Vince and co. were getting embarrassed by the constant outpouring of how much better the Takeover was than the ppv that followed it the next night. This is why they stopped that formula. And this was with virtually no budget for talent, marketing and production. They have such a luxury with all their TV time plus an amazing performance center. They could have kept NXT an amazing wrestling show AND developed main roster friendly talent at the PC.

But they’re run by confused, out of touch morons with enormous egos so now they’ve screwed up Raw, SD, and NXT.

That make any sense or are you still confused?


----------



## MEMS

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Your second paragraph contradicts the first.
> 
> WWE has never gone all in when it comes to trying to get big ratings for NXT so the choice was between "not caring about the ratings and showcasing Indy wrestling" or "not caring about the ratings and creating future stars". They chose the latter as that benefits them long term.


Noooo. I’m saying everyone wants ratings but the company is run by morons so they never did all they could for NXT while STILL expecting it to beat a new promotion with a ton of hype.


----------



## DaSlacker

AuthorOfPosts said:


> No one what you said made sense.
> 
> They want new stars for the future, that's what NXT is about. If people want to watch, they can. And it is a better show than before. People not wanting to watch it because it's something else now is fine.
> 
> It serves the purpose it needs to serve. The fact they have a TV deal for it is a bonus. The fact they had a TV deal for NXT to begin with was a bonus. The original plan was never for NXT to be a third brand.
> 
> I do think they could've done it without the change being so drastic but the focus being on making stars instead of showcasing Indy wrestling, makes sense.
> 
> And getting stars ready just in the performance centre has never been a thing. They want an OVW/FCW promotion with wrestlers coming to the main roster at a similar level that Cena/Orton/Batista did. That's more valuable to them in the long run.


If they failed to make a lasting megastar from: Ryback, Alex Riley, Rusev, Chris Masters, Muhammad Hassan, Kenny Dykstra, Damian Sandow, Cody Rhodes, Elijah Burke, Jack Swagger, Zack Ryder, Braun Strowman, 
Harry Smith, Justin Gabriel, Johnny Curtis, Hade Vansen, Tyrus, Trevor Murdoch, Ken Kennedy, Carlito, Wade Barrett, Bo Dallas, Joe Hennig. Plus many more. 

Then why do you think the current crop will be any different? 

Since 2005 the talent they've managed to get over was more often indie raised workrate types as opposed to ones built from the ground up.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

DaSlacker said:


> If they failed to make a lasting megastar from: Ryback, Alex Riley, Rusev, Chris Masters, Muhammad Hassan, Kenny Dykstra, Damian Sandow, Cody Rhodes, Elijah Burke, Jack Swagger, Zack Ryder, Braun Strowman,
> Harry Smith, Justin Gabriel, Johnny Curtis, Hade Vansen, Tyrus, Trevor Murdoch, Ken Kennedy, Carlito, Wade Barrett, Bo Dallas, Joe Hennig. Plus many more.
> 
> Then why do you think the current crop will be any different?
> 
> Since 2005 the talent they've managed to get over was more often indie raised workrate types as opposed to ones built from the ground up.


They don't need to come up with mega stars to fill the whole roster. It's easy to find good wrestlers to fill the midcard and below. They're not worried about that level of wrestler. And the wrestlers you mentioned weren't outstanding talents and just because those average wrestlers didn't become megastars, doesn't mean they're gonna stop trying. A Roman Reigns being produced is a bigger deal than having an indie wrestling show. I'm not even saying NXT was bad before, I preferred it to every other show but people have to look at the bigger picture. Created future stars is more important.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

MEMS said:


> Noooo. I’m saying everyone wants ratings but the company is run by morons so they never did all they could for NXT while STILL expecting it to beat a new promotion with a ton of hype.


According to who? I doubt Vince care a flying fuck about the ratings war between a developmental brand (from his perspective) and AEW.

Like you mentioned earlier, if they cared they wouldn't have picked apart the roster. But now you're saying they did expect it while picking apart the roster and never promoting it.

Instead of listening to idiot wrestling journalists that want to make it seem a certain way, try listening to things that make sense.

The TV deal is just a bonus. HHH wanted it to be something other than developmental, Vince didn't.

There's a lot to criticise WWE for but wanting a factory for the main roster instead of an indie promotion makes sense for them. 

Going with the reasoning of "oh no, they're all crazy" instead of actually looking at what's happening is just pathetic. Unfortunately that's what most entitled wrestlers fans are now. Thick.


----------



## MEMS

AuthorOfPosts said:


> According to who? I doubt Vince care a flying fuck about the ratings war between a developmental brand (from his perspective) and AEW.
> 
> Like you mentioned earlier, if they cared they wouldn't have picked apart the roster. But now you're saying they did expect it while picking apart the roster and never promoting it.
> 
> Instead of listening to idiot wrestling journalists that want to make it seem a certain way, try listening to things that make sense.
> 
> The TV deal is just a bonus. HHH wanted it to be something other than developmental, Vince didn't.
> 
> There's a lot to criticise WWE for but wanting a factory for the main roster instead of an indie promotion makes sense for them.
> 
> Going with the reasoning of "oh no, they're all crazy" instead of actually looking at what's happening is just pathetic. Unfortunately that's what most entitled wrestlers fans are now. Thick.


So you're such a big fan of making sense and looking at what's actually happening. And since you know Vince didn't care about the ratings vs AEW, can you break down the reasoning behind moving NXT to the exact time AEW was going to be on?


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

MEMS said:


> So you're such a big fan of making sense and looking at what's actually happening. And since you know Vince didn't care about the ratings vs AEW, can you break down the reasoning behind moving NXT to the exact time AEW was going to be on?


NXT was always on Wednesday. They got a TV deal and KEPT IT ON THE SAME DAY.

You could argue that they wanted to hurt AEW's figures and that was a good move from them but beating them and "winning the war" wasn't a priority. As you have said (which you seem to have forgotten), they regularly picked NXT apart. And as I said, HHH wanted NXT to be a brand in its own right and maybe he enjoyed the prospect of the war, but there's zero to suggest Vince cared. He wanted NXT to be developmental, HHH wanted something else, now HHH is out and now NXT is what it was supposed to be.

I enjoyed NXT, especially before Vince randomly started taking wrestlers and then doing nothing with them but the current NXT makes more sense with what WWE want and need regardless of ratings. Raw and SmackDown are the priority.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MEMS said:


> Dumb to waste 2 hours in prime time on a prominent cable network for that. Get your big goofs ready for main at the performance center. They have 5 hours of sports entertainment during the week. Foolish of them to not give 2 hours of low budget programming to wrestling fans. This whole experiment is costing them fans. But to be honest I think the goal is to keep moving away from being a wrestling company at all. Supposedly they (foolishly) want to be more associated with a superhero brand than pro wrestling. Disaster is all that’s on tap though.


Jesus christ if you think RAW and SmackDown cater to the casual viewer.........they very much still cater to the smarks with those shows, long matches, no storyline etc.

NXT is the only show in wrestling that puts the primary focus on characters, personalities and stories. Literally every other show caters to smarks and workrate fans, RAW, SmackDown, Dynamite, Rampage, Impact and every other company is written for hardcores. You guys have so many options that you can't let us have one show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DaSlacker said:


> If they failed to make a lasting megastar from: Ryback, Alex Riley, Rusev, Chris Masters, Muhammad Hassan, Kenny Dykstra, Damian Sandow, Cody Rhodes, Elijah Burke, Jack Swagger, Zack Ryder, Braun Strowman,
> Harry Smith, Justin Gabriel, Johnny Curtis, Hade Vansen, Tyrus, Trevor Murdoch, Ken Kennedy, Carlito, Wade Barrett, Bo Dallas, Joe Hennig. Plus many more.
> 
> Then why do you think the current crop will be any different?
> 
> Since 2005 the talent they've managed to get over was more often indie raised workrate types as opposed to ones built from the ground up.


The only ones from that crop who had any star potential were Ryback, Rusev, Swagger, Strowman, Kennedy and to a lesser extent Barrett. The rest were never going to be stars.


----------



## MEMS

AuthorOfPosts said:


> NXT was always on Wednesday. They got a TV deal and KEPT IT ON THE SAME DAY.
> 
> You could argue that they wanted to hurt AEW's figures and that was a good move from them but beating them and "winning the war" wasn't a priority. As you have said (which you seem to have forgotten), they regularly picked NXT apart. And as I said, HHH wanted NXT to be a brand in its own right and maybe he enjoyed the prospect of the war, but there's zero to suggest Vince cared. He wanted NXT to be developmental, HHH wanted something else, now HHH is out and now NXT is what it was supposed to be.
> 
> I enjoyed NXT, especially before Vince randomly started taking wrestlers and then doing nothing with them but the current NXT makes more sense with what WWE want and need regardless of ratings. Raw and SmackDown are the priority.


No there is not zero to suggest Vince card. The evidence we have is him going live for 2 hours at the same time Dynamite was starting. And then we have indirect evidence in all the reports that came out saying he was so unhappy with how the Wednesday wars turned out it was one of the main motivators behind the move to 2.0. 

Why say I've forgotten the fact that the roster was picked apart? I've been complaining about that for over a year on here. The point I've been making for a year is that Vince is a moron and expected success from NXT in spite of him virtually sabotaging the roster. Main roster fans would see the new NXT call ups booked like jabronis one after the other. You think that helped the credibility of NXT? Yet the nutjob still expected success against AEW.


----------



## Randy Lahey

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468685677479010313
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 0.11 in prime time is cancellation territory. USA could put any other show in that spot at a cheaper cost and get that number


----------



## RainmakerV2

MEMS said:


> Whatever the original plan was for NXT 10 years ago went away in like ‘17 when Triple H turned it into arguably the best wrestling show in the world. They were selling out arenas 4 times a year and putting on shows widely regarded as better than anything main roster was putting out. There were reports that Vince and co. were getting embarrassed by the constant outpouring of how much better the Takeover was than the ppv that followed it the next night. This is why they stopped that formula. And this was with virtually no budget for talent, marketing and production. They have such a luxury with all their TV time plus an amazing performance center. They could have kept NXT an amazing wrestling show AND developed main roster friendly talent at the PC.
> 
> But they’re run by confused, out of touch morons with enormous egos so now they’ve screwed up Raw, SD, and NXT.
> 
> That make any sense or are you still confused?



Vince McMahon does not give a shit that smarks on Twitter thought Takeovers were better than his main roster shows lmao.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Vince McMahon does not give a shit that smarks on Twitter thought Takeovers were better than his main roster shows lmao.


Sure, that explains why Vince was reportedly pissed for a while that the NXT TakeOver events were widely perceived to be better than his own main-roster ppvs 😂

It must hurt for him knowing that his vision for NXT 2.0 flopped so hard in such a short period of time. Some of their best guys are leaving the show too.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

MEMS said:


> No there is not zero to suggest Vince card. The evidence we have is him going live for 2 hours at the same time Dynamite was starting. And then we have indirect evidence in all the reports that came out saying he was so unhappy with how the Wednesday wars turned out it was one of the main motivators behind the move to 2.0.
> 
> Why say I've forgotten the fact that the roster was picked apart? I've been complaining about that for over a year on here. The point I've been making for a year is that Vince is a moron and expected success from NXT in spite of him virtually sabotaging the roster. Main roster fans would see the new NXT call ups booked like jabronis one after the other. You think that helped the credibility of NXT? Yet the nutjob still expected success against AEW.


You note that Vince picked apart the roster but still suggest he really cared about NXT doing well. He barely even promoted it on Raw or SmackDown but sure... go with whatever you need to in order to pretend he was desperate to beat AEW in the ratings.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

RainmakerV2 said:


> Vince McMahon does not give a shit that smarks on Twitter thought Takeovers were better than his main roster shows lmao.


That much should be obvious but there are idiot fans that just make things up or just listen to idiots like Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez.


----------



## Randy Lahey

lol at the WWE clowns saying “ratings don’t matter”.

Literally every TV show has to maintain a certain level of ratings or they get cancelled.And I’m sure WWE cares bc it’s less money for them if USA cancels NXT.

Clearly from a ratings perspective NXT 2.0 is a failure. And whether they’ve developed any new guys into main roster talent remains to be seen but you’d think if they had any talent actually connecting with the audience they’d get better ratings. They don’t. So if someone won’t watch you on NXT 2.0, why would they want to watch you on Raw?


----------



## MEMS

RainmakerV2 said:


> Vince McMahon does not give a shit that smarks on Twitter thought Takeovers were better than his main roster shows lmao.


You have absolutely no idea what Vince cares about. And smarks were not the only ones saying it.


----------



## MEMS

DammitChrist said:


> Sure, that explains why Vince was reportedly pissed for a while that the NXT TakeOver events were widely perceived to be better than his own main-roster ppvs 😂
> 
> It must hurt for him knowing that his vision for NXT 2.0 flopped so hard in such a short period of time. Some of their best guys are leaving the show too.


I’m noticing a lot of these dudes are confused. They want so bad to be anti-smark, but then they also realize what Vince has done to main also sucks. But they also know exactly what Vince thinks just because they don’t want to believe a guy like Meltzer or Sean Ross Sapp has any credibility. It’s a strange dynamic. Lots of common sense being ignored.


----------



## Kishido

Show will be soon streaming exclusive. No way they will keep it with that numbers ok the tv slot.

Sad... As I enjoy NXT 2.0 more than the old one.

But it is how it is.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MEMS said:


> I’m noticing a lot of these dudes are confused. They want so bad to be anti-smark, but then they also realize what Vince has done to main also sucks. But they also know exactly what Vince thinks just because they don’t want to believe a guy like Meltzer or Sean Ross Sapp has any credibility. It’s a strange dynamic. Lots of common sense being ignored.


Or get this, we think the main roster is absolute garbage too, but NXT is the only thing making us happy right now? Because that's the case for me. I'm fully tuned out of RAW and SmackDown at this point, NXT is all I care about because it's putting on good storylines and building some good talent. 

Is it really bad to believe SRS and Meltzer aren't reliable though? Meltzer has notoriously been unreliable for years.


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Or get this, we think the main roster is absolute garbage too, but NXT is the only thing making us happy right now? Because that's the case for me. I'm fully tuned out of RAW and SmackDown at this point, NXT is all I care about because it's putting on good storylines and building some good talent.
> 
> Is it really bad to believe SRS and Meltzer aren't reliable though? Meltzer has notoriously been unreliable for years.


He’s trying to make 2.0 like the main roster. Colorful, larger than life characters, heavy on stories and acting. Why do you like the unseasoned NXT over the established main roster lineup?


----------



## DammitChrist

MEMS said:


> He’s trying to make 2.0 like the main roster. Colorful, larger than life characters, heavy on stories and acting. Why do you like the unseasoned NXT over the established main roster lineup?


How can ANY* wrestling* fan prefer NXT 2.0 over awesome matches like this one from the old NXT?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MEMS said:


> He’s trying to make 2.0 like the main roster. Colorful, larger than life characters, heavy on stories and acting. Why do you like the unseasoned NXT over the established main roster lineup?


Except the main roster has none of those things outside of maybe Roman Reigns and Rk-Bro. In what universe is the main roster any of those things, it's just matches and no storylines. At least NXT has distinguishable gimmicks and characters, main roster is just full of guys who are "good at wrestling"


----------



## MEMS

DammitChrist said:


> How can ANY* wrestling* fan prefer NXT 2.0 over awesome matches like this one from the old NXT?


OMG I might go watch some NXT from 2018. So damn good. Probably at least 20 matches that I can name off the top of my head that will leave your jaw on the floor.


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Except the main roster has none of those things outside of maybe Roman Reigns and Rk-Bro. In what universe is the main roster any of those things, it's just matches and no storylines. At least NXT has distinguishable gimmicks and characters, main roster is just full of guys who are "good at wrestling"


Drew, New Day, Sheamus, Omos, Naka & Boogz, Corbin and the other moron, the dumb superhero chick, big man Becks, Sami. All so gimmicky.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MEMS said:


> Drew, New Day, Sheamus, Omos, Naka & Boogz, Corbin and the other moron, the dumb superhero chick, big man Becks, Sami. All so gimmicky.


The only ones in that group who actually have a character are Xavier Woods (albeit a lame character), Nikki ASH and Sami Zayn. The rest aren't characters or gimmicks, just personality traits or nicknames. "Big Time Becks" isn't a character. Also the writing sucks on the main roster so it's not like theyeven flesh out the characters there, at least in NXT they have more vignettes and segments to give a backstory on the characters, hence why it's better. 

NXT right now is how I prefer wrestling, everyone with a character, more focus on the storylines, vignettes and segments and plenty of short matches in between, save the longer matches for PPV. That's why NXT right now is my favourite.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> The only ones in that group who actually have a character are Xavier Woods (albeit a lame character), Nikki ASH and Sami Zayn. The rest aren't characters or gimmicks, just personality traits or nicknames. "Big Time Becks" isn't a character. Also the writing sucks on the main roster so it's not like theyeven flesh out the characters there, at least in NXT they have more vignettes and segments to give a backstory on the characters, hence why it's better.
> 
> *NXT right now is how I prefer wrestling, everyone with a character, more focus on the storylines, vignettes and segments and plenty of short matches in between, save the longer matches for PPV. That's why NXT right now is my favourite.*


This is why NXT 2.0 is dying in the ratings. 

We should focus on what actual *wrestling* fans want instead (aka the old NXT).


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> This is why NXT 2.0 is dying in the ratings.
> 
> We should focus on what actual *wrestling* fans want instead (aka the old NXT).


You have every other company catering to wrestling fans though, if there's no variety then wrestling sucks. Catering to one subset of fans has never worked.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471223578402201600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI

Up .02 in demo last week but down 29,000 viewers. that's got to be pretty close to a bottom 5 total viewership show for NXT on USA. That card admittedly looked pretty weak. Wasn't too bad a show, though.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471231916984700941


And for comparisons:

_*Date *_*Viewers P18-49 *_*Rank*_
This week 561,000 .14 #36
Last week 590,000 .11 #48
2020 766,000 .19 #34
2019 795,000 .27 #27


----------



## DammitChrist

It's okay.

I'm sure that the NXT workrate veterans like Johnny Gargano, Kyle O'Reilly, and Tommaso Ciampa (with under 1 minute of TV time in the overrun) will somehow get blamed for these low numbers.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

DammitChrist said:


> It's okay.
> 
> I'm sure that the NXT workrate veterans like Johnny Gargano, Kyle O'Reilly, and Tommaso Ciampa (with under 1 minute of TV time in the overrun) will somehow get blamed for these low numbers.


No one cares as much as you. Stop crying about Gargano and Oreilly, I'm sure they'll be making their debuts on AEW soon and they'll be interesting for a week. Get over them leaving NXT.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitChrist said:


> It's okay.
> 
> I'm sure that the NXT workrate veterans like Johnny Gargano, Kyle O'Reilly, and Tommaso Ciampa (with under 1 minute of TV time in the overrun) will somehow get blamed for these low numbers.



The demo went up quite nicely. Isn't that all that matters? Or am I in the wrong thread?


----------



## DammitChrist

AuthorOfPosts said:


> No one cares as much as you.


It's pretty clear that you do care since you're suddenly very defensive about NXT 2.0 doing worse ratings than Indy NXT generally did.



> Stop crying about Gargano and Oreilly, I'm sure they'll be making their debuts on AEW soon and they'll be interesting for a week. Get over them leaving NXT.


How am I "crying" here at all? 😂

Dude, I'm stoked that they're no longer a part of this sinking ship anymore. No unappreciative 'fan' can falsely blame them anymore for this show flopping in the ratings nowadays.

It's pretty obvious to everyone else that Vince pretty much killed this show quality-wise; so hopefully the remaining NXT veterans can either TRY their best to save this sinking show, OR they can bail next year like those 2 men did last week


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> The demo went up quite nicely. Isn't that all that matters? Or am I in the wrong thread?


Yea, that trick is not going to work on me, dude 

I've always maintained the energy that BOTH of them matter, but it's still hilarious to see them do worse than Indy NXT generally did (which was back when naysayers ridiculed them for it despite pulling better numbers than they do now).


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, that trick is not going to work on me, dude
> 
> I've always maintained the energy that BOTH of them matter, but it's still hilarious to see them do worse than Indy NXT generally did (which was back when naysayers ridiculed them for it despite pulling better numbers than they do now).


So you're not in the AEW thread talking about how important their demo number is when they have a week where their overall viewership isn't good?


Of course you aren't pumpkin.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> So you're not in the AEW thread talking about how important their demo number is when they have a week where their overall viewership isn't good?
> 
> 
> Of course you aren't pumpkin.


Aren't I always on there reminding those folks who continuously deny its importance that the demographic numbers matter too?

Anyway, it's pretty obvious to everyone else by now that there are multiple outside factors out of their control about those recent numbers being where they're at atm.

It's unfortunate to see that you still don't get it though.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

DammitChrist said:


> It's pretty clear that you do care since you're suddenly very defensive about NXT 2.0 doing worse ratings than Indy NXT generally did.
> 
> How am I "crying" here at all? 😂
> 
> Dude, I'm stoked that they're no longer a part of this sinking ship anymore. No unappreciative 'fan' can falsely blame them anymore for this show flopping in the ratings nowadays.
> 
> It's pretty obvious to everyone else that Vince pretty much killed this show quality-wise; so hopefully the remaining NXT veterans can either TRY their best to save this sinking show, OR they can bail next year like those 2 men did last week


Still desperately ignoring what people are saying to you every week about the point of NXT 2.0 just so you can pretend that you know what you're talking about? That's pretty sad.


----------



## ProjectGargano

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Still desperately ignoring what people are saying to you every week about the point of NXT 2.0 just so you can pretend that you know what you're talking about? That's pretty sad.


Wow, someone is really upset about this rating.


----------



## gl83

Well, NXT 2.0 is going to be super F***'d this week since they're going to be going up against 2 NFL games.


----------



## RainmakerV2

591k. Actually up in total viewership against 2 NFL games. Thats pretty surprising.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

… this the way to the old age home?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473761988840992778


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Viewership is already increasing without Gargano. You love to see it. Mandy's titties > Gargano's retirement speech. 







*


----------



## ProjectGargano

Of course it was because AJ Styles...still 0.11 on demo is horrific.


----------



## Chelsea

Wondering if razzlin will still be around by the time I'm 64.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Viewership is already increasing without Gargano. You love to see it. Mandy's titties > Gargano's retirement speech.
> View attachment 113587
> *


Indy NXT drew 800+ K viewers multiple times back when Johnny Gargano was more spotlighted though.


----------



## Erik.

0.11 demo for a show centered around attracting young people is pathetic. Let's be honest.

Then again, having 60 plus year old men writing the show is probably not a good way of getting young people to watch.

It's quite sad that NXT was doing 50% better than this (in terms of demo at least) when it was going head to head with Dynamite and now it's only just about doing better than AEW's second show that did over double the demo number and was only around 30k off this number… at 10 PM on a Friday.

When is NXT's TV deal up, anyone know?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hahahahaah! Weren't we told that ratings would go up with this new NXT? Wrong again. Big shock there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lolz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473782233211326474


----------



## Randy Lahey

LifeInCattleClass said:


> … this the way to the old age home?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473761988840992778


I’m surprised the 64 year olds like a color scheme akin to 90s Nickelodeon


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Randy Lahey said:


> I’m surprised the 64 year olds like a color scheme akin to 90s Nickelodeon


it doesn’t matter to them, their tvs are black and white


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it doesn’t matter to them, their tvs are black and white


Why are you here? You don't watch the show. How could your input on it possibly be relevant?

I mean, the other guys here are annoyed that they changed the original version of NXT that they liked better, so at least they have some level of investment in this, even though you'd think they'd just move on, and simply enjoy their ex-NXT indie faves on AEW or whatever.

Re: viewer age, the median age of AEW is supposedly around 53, which is still pretty old. If you think _any _wrestling is particularly hip and cool, I'm sorry to inform you that that's not really the case.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ThirdMan said:


> Why are you here? You don't watch the show. How could your input on it possibly be relevant?
> 
> I mean, the other guys here are annoyed that they changed the original version of NXT that they liked better, so at least they have some level of investment in this, even though you'd think they'd just move on, and simply enjoy their ex-NXT indie faves on AEW or whatever.
> 
> Re: viewer age, the median age of AEW is supposedly around 53, which is still pretty old. If you think _any _wrestling is particularly hip and cool, I'm sorry to inform you that that's not really the case.


i‘m just returning some favours


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i‘m just returning some favours


To DMD?

(BTW, I don't really care about NXT ratings. I fully expect a pure developmental show to draw what it's drawing right now, and would be fine with it being moved off cable, and back to the WWE Network.)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ThirdMan said:


> To DMD?
> 
> (BTW, I don't really care about NXT ratings. I fully expect a pure developmental show to draw what it's drawing right now, and would be fine with it being moved off cable, and back to the WWE Network.)


the list is long and my receipts are plentiful 

i think i’m well within my rights to have a little fun at nxt’s expense


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the list is long and my receipts are plentiful
> 
> i think i’m well within my rights to have a little fun at nxt’s expense


There can be a fine line between just having a little playful fun, and full-blown trolling. Hopefully you recognize that line, is all.

Cheers.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the list is long and my receipts are plentiful
> 
> i think i’m well within my rights to have a little fun at nxt’s expense



Expenses? What you're coming here to celebrate that a show main evented by Tony D Angelo is only about 250k behind your favorite which has spent probably over 100 million bucks on talent?


Weird flex


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Wrong thread lol
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> Expenses? What you're coming here to celebrate that a show main evented by Tony D Angelo is only about 250k behind your favorite which has spent probably over 100 million bucks on talent?
> 
> 
> Weird flex


This sassy grandma wants to watch NXT with you Rainmaker

maybe you can go to olive garden afterwards


----------



## Prosper

If they drop under a .10 in the demo they'll be coming very close to getting canceled and put back on the WWE Network/Peacock or whatever the streaming service is now.


----------



## RainmakerV2




----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I had a long troll post in "retaliation" (not serious) for the jokes here. Then AEW went and got a decent number. My plans....FOILED.


----------



## Frost99

GNKenny said:


> I had a long troll post in "retaliation" (not serious) for the jokes here. Then AEW went and got a decent number. My plans....FOILED.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476335669727354886

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476335669727354886
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Ratings went up again. That's a significant boost. The last two episodes have generated a lot of interest. I told y'all they just needed to get Gargano the fuck out of there. Now, take Ciampa next. The old guard needs to go completely. *


----------



## Chelsea

The Legit DMD said:


> *Ratings went up again. That's a significant boost. The last two episodes have generated a lot of interest. I told y'all they just needed to get Gargano the fuck out of there. Now, take Ciampa next. The old guard needs to go completely. *


I agree, personally I've never really liked Ciampa.

Hey, we have matching profile pics 

All Hail The Lioness!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chelsea said:


> I agree, personally I've never really liked Ciampa.
> 
> Hey, we have matching profile pics
> 
> All Hail The Lioness!


*And when she debuts, she'll bring the ratings too! The median age is dropping with Gargano gone too. Love to see it.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476337048843964420*


----------



## Reil

Io in the main event? People are tuning in to watch her. Simple as that.


----------



## Prosper

That's a really good spike for NXT. Got the demo up some too which is most important. I don't watch much, but it's nice to see a bounce back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476371280215556097


----------



## RogueSlayer

Grayson needle mover Waller 😎


----------



## ProjectGargano

Very good number for NXT. Grayson Waller is the best of this NXT class. Probably it helps that they are putting guys like AJ Styles and Riddle on NXT 2.0 feuds.


----------



## RainmakerV2

685k. 0.16 in the demo.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Viewership up again this week, yeah it was a special show but still that's a great number.


----------



## ProjectGargano

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Viewership up again this week, yeah it was a special show but still that's a great number.


I don't think it was a great number for their most important show since the reboot. They didn't even reached 700k. They had 3 title matches, AJ Styles and Riddle, i was expecting more.


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Viewership up again this week, yeah it was a special show but still that's a great number.


You know that show looked a lot more like the real NXT than 2.0. That was a work-rate heavy show.


----------



## MEMS

ProjectGargano said:


> I don't think it was a great number for their most important show since the reboot. They didn't even reached 700k. They had 3 title matches, AJ Styles and Riddle, i was expecting more.


Tough to get much more when you destroyed the product the last few months.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The previous NXT hadn't hit 700 consistently in months before the reboot and was responsible for NXT's lowest rating of the year and that is with all of the established name acts that people called megastars. 

2.0's numbers are right in line with what 1.0 was getting before the reboot. All while having none of the "star" power.


----------



## Erik.

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The previous NXT hadn't hit 700 consistently in months before the reboot and was responsible for NXT's lowest rating of the year and that is with all of the established name acts that people called megastars.
> 
> 2.0's numbers are right in line with what 1.0 was getting before the reboot. All while having none of the "star" power.


If anything, it tells me that there wasn't too much cross over between AEW and NXT fans at all. 

And that NXT built a loyal fanbase that will tune in regardless. 

They're doing very impressive numbers though for now a strictly developmental deal.


----------



## MEMS

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The previous NXT hadn't hit 700 consistently in months before the reboot and was responsible for NXT's lowest rating of the year and that is with all of the established name acts that people called megastars.
> 
> 2.0's numbers are right in line with what 1.0 was getting before the reboot. All while having none of the "star" power.


After the roster had been picked apart. And a couple of the really low ones were the channel change I believe. They were regularly around 800k before most of the tampering.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

MEMS said:


> After the roster had been picked apart. And a couple of the really low ones were the channel change I believe. They were regularly around 800k before most of the tampering.


*That's been disproven multiple times in this very thread. The 2021 AVERAGE was 665,000.









WWE NXT New Year’s Evil Viewership And Key Demo Rating - Wrestling Inc.


Tuesday's live New Year's Evil edition of WWE NXT 2.0 drew 685,000 viewers on the USA Network, according to Nielsen.




www.wrestlinginc.com




*


----------



## ThirdMan

That was a damn good episode of wrestling television, regardless of ratings. Of course, I expect the numbers to go down again until the next themed episode, but it's a developmental show, so whatever.


----------



## DammitChrist

MEMS said:


> After the roster had been picked apart. And a couple of the really low ones were the channel change I believe. They were regularly around 800k before most of the tampering.


Yep, the fact that the mediocre revamp has STILL yet to reach 800 K+ viewers (which is something that Indy NXT did multiple times back in a better period) is pretty sad.

This episode had AJ Styles, Riddle, WALTER, and 3 big title matches too.

Admittedly, this was definitely one of their better episodes (mostly due to the 1st hour that mainly focused on good wrestling, which isn't a shocker since that's what many fans want). The likes of AJ Styles, Tommaso Ciampa, Riddle, WALTER, Roderick Strong, Carmelo Hayes, MSK, and Imperium tried their best this week; but the product is just a lost cause at this point.


----------



## ThirdMan

@DammitChrist

Cool. So don't watch it. Move on. Stop antagonizing people in this thread. There are plenty of other weekly wrestling options, and many of your former NXT faves are (or will be) in AEW anyways. It's not that complicated.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MEMS said:


> You know that show looked a lot more like the real NXT than 2.0. That was a work-rate heavy show.


Ain't nothing wrong with workrate if it seemlessly fits in with the characters and stories. Guys like Breakker, Carmelo and Waller have fantastic workrate, but their character work and charisma is ultimately where they shine. 

I'm not surprised it was mostly workrate either, it was basically a mini PPV. I'm cool with predominantly workrate on those shows because that's where the big matches should ultimately happen.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ThirdMan said:


> @DammitChrist
> 
> Cool. So don't watch it. Move on. Stop antagonizing people in this thread. There are plenty of other weekly wrestling options, and many of your former NXT faves are (or will be) in AEW anyways. It's not that complicated.


Dude constantly gets mad that people enjoy the show. Like let others enjoy something without feeling the need to tell people they're wrong for liking it.


----------



## ThirdMan

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Dude constantly gets mad that people enjoy the show. Like let others enjoy something without feeling the need to tell people they're wrong for liking it.


Too many people on this board come onto threads of shows they don't like and/or watch, just to crap on the shows and antagonize people who enjoy said shows. DC certainly isn't alone in that regard, but if you're gonna call people out for doing it, you probably shouldn't do it yourself.

Like, for instance, I definitely can't get into most of what Impact Wrestling does (especially in their men's division), but you'll never see me on that fan board crapping on the show. If folks get some pleasure from that program, that's great. It's just subjective entertainment, after all: no need to be so precious about it.


----------



## MEMS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's been disproven multiple times in this very thread. The 2021 AVERAGE was 665,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE NXT New Year’s Evil Viewership And Key Demo Rating - Wrestling Inc.
> 
> 
> Tuesday's live New Year's Evil edition of WWE NXT 2.0 drew 685,000 viewers on the USA Network, according to Nielsen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol you know they started on USA in 2019 correct?


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Dude constantly gets mad that people enjoy the show. Like let others enjoy something without feeling the need to tell people they're wrong for liking it.


Cut it out. Most of your praise for 2.0 is in the same breath as saying how terrible the original show was.


----------



## MEMS

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with workrate if it seemlessly fits in with the characters and stories. Guys like Breakker, Carmelo and Waller have fantastic workrate, but their character work and charisma is ultimately where they shine.
> 
> I'm not surprised it was mostly workrate either, it was basically a mini PPV. I'm cool with predominantly workrate on those shows because that's where the big matches should ultimately happen.


Wait…there is no way anyone can possibly think Breaker is more character than work-rate. Not possible. He would fit with the original NXT way more than this group.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MEMS said:


> Cut it out. Most of your praise for 2.0 is in the same breath as saying how terrible the original show was.


I mean if you want to cherry pick yeah there's a few comments like that. The difference is I'm not telling people they're less of a wrestling fan for liking the workrate heavy stuff, I'm not telling people their standards are just low for liking that stuff, because they're entitled to like that stuff at the end of the day.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

According to Andrew Zarian right now USA officials are happy with NXT ratings as they're around where they were expecting them to be. Reckon below 500k would have to be when concerns start to show. 

Not bad for a show that's purely focused on developing the stars of the future.


----------



## DammitChrist

MEMS said:


> Cut it out. Most of your praise for 2.0 is in the same breath as saying how terrible the original show was.


Yea, the original show performed better in the ratings too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> According to Andrew Zarian right now USA officials are happy with NXT ratings as they're around where they were expecting them to be. Reckon below 500k would have to be when concerns start to show.
> 
> Not bad for a show that's purely focused on developing the stars of the future.


*Yep, they finally found their footing:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481372794155847682
Here's a chart of the post WrestleMania 2021 to first NXT 2.0 episode ratings in case someone tries to lie about them being "consistently over 800k" again.*

_*TUESDAY NIGHT TIMESLOT BEGINS*_
*April 13 Episode:* 805,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Post-Takeover episode, first Tuesday show)
*April 20 Episode:* 841,000 viewers with a 0.23 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*April 27 Episode:* 744,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*May 4 Episode:* 761,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*May 11 Episode:* 697,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*May 18 Episode:* 700,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*May 25 Episode:* 698,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*June 1 Episode:* 668,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*June 8 Episode:* 669,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*June 15 Episode:* 695,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic (post-Takeover episode)
*June 22 Episode:* 665,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*June 29 Episode:* 636,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*July 6 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Great American Bash episode)
*July 13 Episode:* 705,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*July 20 Episode:* 709,000 viewers with a 0.20 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*July 27 Episode:* 520,000 viewers with a 0.12 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped Syfy episode)
*August 3 Episode:* 520,000 viewers with a 0.10 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped Syfy episode)
*August 10 Episode:* 751,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*August 17 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*August 24 Episode:* 685,000 viewers with a 0.16 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped post-Takeover 36 episode)
*August 31 Episode:* 717,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped episode)
*September 7 Episode:* 601,000 viewers with a 0.14 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped episode)
*September 14 Episode:* 770,000 viewers with a 0.21 rating in the 18-49 demographic (NXT 2.0 revamp episode)


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yep, they finally found their footing:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481372794155847682
> Here's a chart of the post WrestleMania 2021 to first NXT 2.0 episode ratings in case someone tries to lie about them being "consistently over 800k" again.*
> 
> _*TUESDAY NIGHT TIMESLOT BEGINS*_
> *April 13 Episode:* 805,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Post-Takeover episode, first Tuesday show)
> *April 20 Episode:* 841,000 viewers with a 0.23 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *April 27 Episode:* 744,000 viewers with a 0.22 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *May 4 Episode:* 761,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *May 11 Episode:* 697,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *May 18 Episode:* 700,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *May 25 Episode:* 698,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *June 1 Episode:* 668,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *June 8 Episode:* 669,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *June 15 Episode:* 695,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic (post-Takeover episode)
> *June 22 Episode:* 665,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *June 29 Episode:* 636,000 viewers with a 0.13 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *July 6 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.18 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Great American Bash episode)
> *July 13 Episode:* 705,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *July 20 Episode:* 709,000 viewers with a 0.20 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *July 27 Episode:* 520,000 viewers with a 0.12 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped Syfy episode)
> *August 3 Episode:* 520,000 viewers with a 0.10 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped Syfy episode)
> *August 10 Episode:* 751,000 viewers with a 0.19 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *August 17 Episode:* 654,000 viewers with a 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *August 24 Episode:* 685,000 viewers with a 0.16 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped post-Takeover 36 episode)
> *August 31 Episode:* 717,000 viewers with a 0.17 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped episode)
> *September 7 Episode:* 601,000 viewers with a 0.14 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Taped episode)
> *September 14 Episode:* 770,000 viewers with a 0.21 rating in the 18-49 demographic (NXT 2.0 revamp episode)


wow is now 647k with AJ Styles fighting positive?


----------



## DammitChrist

They went down in viewership with that mediocre number (which is well-deserved). Justice is 'perfectly balanced; as all things should be.'


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 647,000 (.14)
Last Week - 685,000 (.16)
Last Year - 551,000 (.14)

That gap between the total viewers and the demo is staggering.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> This Week - 647,000 (.14)
> Last Week - 685,000 (.16)
> Last Year - 551,000 (.14)
> 
> That gap between the total viewers and the demo is staggering.


*That last year number can't be right because we get told weekly that indy NXT drew 800 k viewers regularly. *


----------



## gl83

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That last year number can't be right because we get told weekly that indy NXT drew 800 k viewers regularly. *


To be fair, last year, NXT was directly going up against AEW and this was in the wake of the Forbidden Door being opened. It will be interesting to see how the ratings will fare the next month or so with the Dusty Cup since the Dusty Cup tournament has been ratings poison the last couple years.


----------



## Erik.

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That last year number can't be right because we get told weekly that indy NXT drew 800 k viewers regularly. *


I'd say their average was more like 650,000-700,000 when competing with AEW.

If anyone was mentioning 800,000 viewers as a regular number, it was probably hyperbolic. 

I don't remember them getting 800,000 viewers ever unless they were unopposed or it was in the early days when they first got a TV deal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

gl83 said:


> To be fair, last year, NXT was directly going up against AEW and this was in the wake of the Forbidden Door being opened. It will be interesting to see how the ratings will fare the next month or so with the Dusty Cup since the Dusty Cup tournament has been ratings poison the last couple years.


*I'm aware. The point is people need to stop lying about shit that can be easily researched and disproven.*


----------



## gl83

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm aware. The point is people need to stop lying about shit that can be easily researched and disproven.*


Those 3 consecutive weeks for NXT last year were terrible for ratings thanks to the 3 I's(Insurrection, Impeachement, Inauguration) dominating the news cycles.


----------



## DammitChrist

Erik. said:


> I'd say their average was more like 650,000-700,000 when competing with AEW.
> 
> If anyone was mentioning 800,000 viewers as a regular number, it was probably hyperbolic.
> 
> I don't remember them getting 800,000 viewers ever unless they were unopposed or it was in the early days when they first got a TV deal.


Indy NXT really did receive 800+ K viewers sporadically multiple times though.

Off the top of my head, they managed to get around 850 K viewers on that Halloween Havoc episode in 2020 where Io Shirai vs Candice LeRae main evented in that Ladder match. There was also that TV episode that received over 800+ K viewers where they aired the 1st night of NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver live on TV.

They also regularly did around 800 K viewers in their early days on TV back in late 2019 (which STILL counts since that’s still a part of the USA era). I believe there were even a couple of times where Indy NXT came reached around a million viewers too.

The point is that the revamp has still failed to come close to any of Indy NXT’s peaks in viewership.

Hell, the fact that Indy NXT’s average viewership was regularly around 700 K viewers back when Dynamite opposed them on Wednesday nights is still more impressive than what they’re getting now due to the fact that they were facing hotter competition at the time.


----------



## Prosper

If they can keep the same overalls and get that demo up to 0.24 consistently, then I think they would be in a good place. They're not doing as good as they were under gold and black naturally but this is a decent bounce back.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They're settling into a good area now if they can climb that viewership up just a tiny bit more than they're in a good position. Ain't nothing wrong with 647k


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 587,000 - (.11) 

Last Week - 647,000 - (.14)

Last Year - 659,000 - (.15)


----------



## RainmakerV2

Gunther not a draw???


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Erik. said:


> This Week - 587,000 - (.11)
> 
> Last Week - 647,000 - (.14)
> 
> Last Year - 659,000 - (.15)


How did you get that when Brandon just tweeted this like 1-2 min ago 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484184575559577601

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> How did you get that when Brandon just tweeted this like 1-2 min ago
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484184575559577601
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Showbuzz Daily.


----------



## ProjectGargano

In the mud...Nobody cares about most of their characters...Mandy Rose as champion is a joke.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484185550483562497


----------



## Erik.

ProjectGargano said:


> In the mud...Nobody cares about most of their characters...Mandy Rose as champion is a joke.


Lost near enough 100,000 viewers since putting the belt on Breakker.

Odd.


----------



## Kentucky34

They are missing Gargano and others.


----------



## GohanX

Yeah, I think it has less to do with Breakker himself, as much as they probably lost some old Black and Gold fans that were just still sticking around while Ciampa was still champ. With Ciampa likely done, I'm really only still watching for LA Knight, Grimes and Imperium. If those three went to the main roster I'd probably skip the weekly shows and only watch PPVs and special episodes.


----------



## DammitChrist

ProjectGargano said:


> In the mud...Nobody cares about most of their characters...Mandy Rose as champion is a joke.





Erik. said:


> Lost near enough 100,000 viewers since putting the belt on Breakker.
> 
> Odd.


Yep, that rating is hilariously mediocre.

They just lost Tommaso Ciampa and Pete Dunne recently. Roderick Strong is also likely on his way out soon once his program with Imperium finishes.

At this point, I'm only just hyped to see Roderick Strong (while he's around), Cameron Grimes, WALTER, Dakota Kai, Io Shirai, and the other 2 Imperium members. There's a few other veterans that I also appreciate though.

Plus, Carmelo Hayes is *easily* the best 'newer' talent on the show (who isn't a veteran that's been around pre-2021). He's a great wrestler, and I'm hyped to see him too 

Anyway, I agree with you guys here; especially since there's a bigger lack of veterans on NXT 2.0 that thankfully won't be used as a scapegoat anymore.

They deserve that weak number.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Erik. said:


> Lost near enough 100,000 viewers since putting the belt on Breakker.
> 
> Odd.



The bump was likely due to New Years Evil followed up with guys like AJ and Riddle on the show.


Oh and blame Breakker lol, last time I checked the internets wrestling savior Gunther was the one majorly advertised in the main. Breakker wasn't even advertised lmao. But of course the smarks God like German boy could never be at fault for anything.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

at what point do peeps come in and say ‘big muscles and boobs don’t work’ ?


----------



## gl83

RainmakerV2 said:


> The bump was likely due to New Years Evil followed up with guys like AJ and Riddle on the show.
> 
> 
> Oh and blame Breakker lol, last time I checked the internets wrestling savior Gunther was the one majorly advertised in the main. Breakker wasn't even advertised lmao. But of course the smarks God like German boy could never be at fault for anything.


Actually the main person that they were advertising on the show with all their commercial ads was Elektra Lopez. If you weren't following the NXT twitter page or the WWE Youtube channel, you'd have no idea that there was a Tony D'Angelo funeral segment for Pete Dunne or WALTER vs Roderick Strong match being set up.


----------



## Erik.

RainmakerV2 said:


> The bump was likely due to New Years Evil followed up with guys like AJ and Riddle on the show.
> 
> 
> Oh and blame Breakker lol, last time I checked the internets wrestling savior Gunther was the one majorly advertised in the main. Breakker wasn't even advertised lmao. But of course the smarks God like German boy could never be at fault for anything.


I was only kidding, brah. 

Calm yourself.


----------



## DaSlacker

LifeInCattleClass said:


> at what point do peeps come in and say ‘big muscles and boobs don’t work’ ?


I don't think it's that. It's more likely because of the studio setting (more apparent now) and early to mid 90's style Monday Night Raw feel about it all. Plus it was a jarring reboot and sudden influx of new names/characters. Reminds me of when WCW kept changing booker towards the end and drove fans away each time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DaSlacker said:


> I don't think it's that. It's more likely because of the studio setting (more apparent now) and early to mid 90's style Monday Night Raw feel about it all. Plus it was a jarring reboot and sudden influx of new names/characters. Reminds me of when WCW kept changing booker towards the end and drove fans away each time.


Well, its a combo - no?

the studio / colours should not drive people away - fans are fans

but here is clear evidence that the People who go ‘and nothing was lost’ when a talent leaves is wrong

Adam, Kyle, Fish and plenty others have left - and people went ‘indy vanilla midgets and nothing was lost’

yeah, something was fucking lost - like 300,000 fans


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, its a combo - no?
> 
> the studio / colours should not drive people away - fans are fans
> 
> but here is clear evidence that the People who go ‘and nothing was lost’ when a talent leaves is wrong
> 
> Adam, Kyle, Fish and plenty others have left - and people went ‘indy vanilla midgets and nothing was lost’
> 
> yeah, something was fucking lost - like 300,000 fans



659,000 minus 587,000 equals 300,000?





.......


Hmmm

Uh


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> 659,000 minus 587,000 equals 300,000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Uh


they used to do over 800k on Wednesdays sometimes

so, yep


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they used to do over 800k on Wednesdays sometimes
> 
> so, yep



And they had a bunch of weeks when they didn't. Like this one last year. Thats like if Dynamite did 900k on TBS and the year before the same week did 1.0 million on TNT, but then I say they "lost 300k viewers because one time they did 1.2 million." 



Wtf? Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> And they had a bunch of weeks when they didn't. Like this one last year. Thats like if Dynamite did 900k on TBS and the year before the same week did 1.0 million on TNT, but then I say they "lost 300k viewers because one time they did 1.2 million."
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf? Lol


yeah, people actually claim that shit all the time

i think that is even a fav of yours sometimes

but ok, 200,000 fans - kinda the same point and just splitting hairs

isn’t it?


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, people actually claim that shit all the time
> 
> i think that is even a fav of yours sometimes
> 
> but ok, 200,000 fans - kinda the same point and just splitting hairs
> 
> isn’t it?



Uh, it's not even 100k lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh, it's not even 100k lol


dude - they consistently did above 700k in wed times

and moreover, the consistently did 0.16 to 0.20 in 18-49

so, they lost on average 40% of their fans aged 18 - 49

lemme guess…. No biggie, right? Sounds awesome for the future


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude - they consistently did above 700k in wed times
> 
> and moreover, the consistently did 0.16 to 0.20 in 18-49
> 
> so, they lost on average 40% of their fans aged 18 - 49
> 
> lemme guess…. No biggie, right? Sounds awesome for the future



The ratings don't really matter. The show was an hour long on the network for how long? It's just cheap programing for USA. The purpose of the show is back to what it should have been all along. 

But according to the sheets, USA is happy with the numbers. So I mean. Isn't that what you guys always point too? "Well Meltzer said Turner would be ecstatic with 500k so they must be throwing parties!"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> *The ratings don't really matter.* The show was an hour long on the network for how long? It's just cheap programing for USA. The purpose of the show is back to what it should have been all along.
> 
> But according to the sheets, USA is happy with the numbers. So I mean. Isn't that what you guys always point too? "Well Meltzer said Turner would be ecstatic with 500k so they must be throwing parties!"


then why are you discussing it with me?

and you are wildly quoting out of context - if Dynamite was doing 0.11 on primetime wednesday and out the top 50 in the key demo, i would be pouring one out for the homies and awaiting their debut on AXStv

nxt is very lucky at the moment


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> then why are you discussing it with me?
> 
> and you are wildly quoting out of context - if Dynamite was doing 0.11 on primetime wednesday and out the top 50 in the key demo, i would be pouring one out for the homies and awaiting their debut on AXStv
> 
> nxt is very lucky at the moment



NXT is exactly what they want it to be. They were paying a bunch of indy guys millions of bucks to sit in NXT for years with no intention of ever going up. Bobby Fish, Thatcher, Breezango, etc, all of them are just dead money sitting there. A bunch of 40 year olds in whats supposed to be developmental. So they cut all those costs. If going from 700k to 600k in viewership for a developmental show is the price of that, so what lol. 

NXT right now might have one dude making 100k while Dynamite probably has 15 dudes making 7 figures and you try to come here and gloat or something, like, lol, ok.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> *NXT is exactly what they want it to be.* They were paying a bunch of indy guys millions of bucks to sit in NXT for years with no intention of ever going up. Bobby Fish, Thatcher, Breezango, etc, all of them are just dead money sitting there. A bunch of 40 year olds in whats supposed to be developmental. So they cut all those costs. If going from 700k to 600k in viewership for a developmental show is the price of that, so what lol.
> 
> NXT right now might have one dude making 100k while Dynamite probably has 15 dudes making 7 figures and you try to come here and gloat or something, like, lol, ok.


who cares about Dynamite - this is a thread about nxt

if what they want is a majority of over 60+ fans and losing 40% of their 18-49 fans thereby not securing future fandom, then their management are fucking imbeciles of note

and people say I defend everything, fucking el oh el


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who cares about Dynamite - this is a thread about nxt
> 
> if what they want is a majority of over 60+ fans and losing 40% of their 18-49 fans thereby not securing future fandom, then their management are fucking imbeciles of note
> 
> and people say I defend everything, fucking el oh el



How does having a guy like Bobby Fish in your developmental secure future Fandom? Lmao what?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> How does having a guy like Bobby Fish in your developmental secure future Fandom? Lmao what?


ask the fans who left - they’ll tell you

ask them about all the others too, you’ll find the answer soon enough


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ask the fans who left - they’ll tell you
> 
> ask them about all the others too, you’ll find the answer soon enough



Ok what about the 1.4 million that started with Dynamite? Do I get to say what happened to the 400k? I obviously wouldn't because that's dumb. So why would you say it for a maybe 100k lost for a developmental show? Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ok what about the 1.4 million that started with Dynamite? Do I get to say what happened to the 400k? I obviously wouldn't because that's dumb. So why would you say it for a maybe 100k lost for a developmental show? Lol


people say that all the time - you know it

it was a fav line

listen mate, if you want to ignore the steady decline and pass it off as normal - good on you, enjoy your show - nothing wrong with it.

but i have a feeling you’ll be enjoying it on the network soon


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> Lost near enough 100,000 viewers since putting the belt on Breakker.
> 
> Odd.


 W̶A̶L̶T̶E̶R̶* GUNTHER was the focus of this week's show 🤷🏾‍♂️*


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Legit Lioness said:


> W̶A̶L̶T̶E̶R̶* GUNTHER was the focus of this week's show 🤷🏾‍♂️*



Shh we can't criticize the IWCs golden egg


----------



## DammitChrist

Erik. said:


> Lost near enough 100,000 viewers since putting the belt on Breakker.
> 
> Odd.





LifeInCattleClass said:


> people say that all the time - you know it
> 
> it was a fav line
> 
> listen mate, if you want to ignore the steady decline and pass it off as normal - good on you, enjoy your show - nothing wrong with it.
> 
> but i have a feeling you’ll be enjoying it on the network soon


Yep, check this out, guys. I just found this data moments ago:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484562377811152903
By the way, those numbers for the old version are generally decent/above-average.

They weren’t even the peak too. They’ve had some other old episodes that did higher viewership earlier on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RainmakerV2 said:


> Shh we can't criticize the IWCs golden egg


*Of course they don't want to acknowledge the fact that Walter and Roderick are old NXT guys and they main evented, but anything to deflect from the fact that Bron's title win gave them that 100k increase in the first place.*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> they used to do over 800k on Wednesdays sometimes
> 
> so, yep


*They hit 800,000 a total of two times after WrestleMania, and those were in the first two consecutive weeks of being unopposed. Their average was mid 600k. By this logic, AEW is a massive failure since they haven't hit 1.3 since debuting at 1.4*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They hit 800,000 a total of two times after WrestleMania, and those were in the first two consecutive weeks of being unopposed. Their average was mid 600k. By this logic, AEW is a massive failure since they haven't hit 1.3 since debuting at 1.4*


don’t you say this like all the time?

ok, make the average mid 600 - so, 650, right?

so, lost 50k on average - no big deal. Lost some in the demo too - half their average - but its da demo, who cares?

young people are overrated anyway

we can all agree though, 2.0 didn’t make them better though, right? They were doing 650 average with competition

now its prime time, on their own night - and they hardly crack the top 50.

not sure how you lads think this is a ‘win’ or ‘good’


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don’t you say this like all the time?
> 
> ok, make the average mid 600 - so, 650, right?
> 
> so, lost 50k on average - no big deal. Lost some in the demo too - half their average - but its da demo, who cares?
> 
> young people are overrated anyway
> 
> we can all agree though, 2.0 didn’t make them better though, right? They were doing 650 average with competition
> 
> now its prime time, on their own night - and they hardly crack the top 50.
> 
> not sure how you lads think this is a ‘win’ or ‘good’


For the record, the older NXT veterans like WALTER and Roderick Strong were featured on Indy NXT back when those episodes either received similar numbers (but WITH competition opposing them) or better numbers (with WALTER vs Tommaso Ciampa arguably being the most anticipated match-up at Stand & Deliver last year that received 800+ K views as just 1 example).

The former name JUST came back 3 weeks ago, and the latter name isn’t even being pushed as a main eventer (nor is he associated with a popular stable anymore).

The revamp was getting mediocre numbers for months now without either of those men being highly prominent acts, so WALTER and Roderick Strong are definitely not to blame for those low numbers.

The decline is obviously due to something else, and it’s not because of any of the old NXT veterans too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don’t you say this like all the time?
> 
> ok, make the average mid 600 - so, 650, right?
> 
> so, lost 50k on average - no big deal. Lost some in the demo too - half their average - but its da demo, who cares?
> 
> young people are overrated anyway


*Yes, and I'm pointing out how hypocritical it is for you to defend AEW's massive decline, as you refer to 800k as a standard, when it hadn't been hit since they first went unopposed. The indy geeks weren't drawing either. This model is a long term investment.*



> we can all agree though, 2.0 didn’t make them better though, right? They were doing 650 average with competition
> 
> now its prime time, on their own night - and they hardly crack the top 50.
> 
> not sure how you lads think this is a ‘win’ or ‘good’


* It's a win in the sense of the direction needed to be changed, as the previous model was stagnant and created no stars. Carmelo Hayes and Bron Breakker have a much higher ceiling than Gargano and Ciampa.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yes, and I'm pointing out how hypocritical it is for you to defend AEW's massive decline, as you refer to 800k as a standard, when it hadn't been hit since they first went unopposed. The indy geeks weren't drawing either. This model is a long term investment.*


then its hypocritical when you do it with AEW too?

if this is a long term investment, stock prices are not looking good

no DOGE to the moon here - more like MJF coin


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> then its hypocritical when you do it with AEW too?
> 
> if this is a long term investment, stock prices are not looking good
> 
> no DOGE to the moon here - more like MJF coin


*MJF Coin was very successful in its first week. It's not hypocrisy on my behalf because I keep the same energy and don't attempt to spin bad ratings, but I'm not going to let you and others on this thread lie about indy NXT doing 800k like it was a regular occurrence. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *MJF Coin was very successful in its first week. It's not hypocrisy on my behalf because I keep the same energy and don't attempt to spin bad ratings, but I'm not going to let you and others on this thread lie about indy NXT doing 800k like it was a regular occurrence. *


but it went from a high of 800k to a current of 580k

so go on… keep that energy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but it went from a high of 800k to a current of 580k
> 
> so go on… keep that energy


*Are you new here? I spent all of last year talking about what a ratings failure NXT is. The indy geeks didn't draw shit and it's disingenuous to push that narrative when NXT 2.0 is doing similar numbers with a bunch of people no one knew before September. *


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but it went from a high of 800k to a current of 580k
> 
> so go on… keep that energy


Yep, the revamp is receiving worse numbers now. 

More fans preferred the older, workrate talents from Indy NXT.


----------



## ThirdMan

We can argue about the relative quality of the revamped NXT all we want, but Cole, Gargano, Ciampa, Dunne, and O'Reilly were either going to the main-roster or leaving the company regardless. They couldn't stay on what's supposed to be the developmental brand forever. The same goes for most of the talented female performers who have moved up or moved on (a bigger hit to the quality of the show than the loss of the men, I'd argue).

I can understand people finding the shift in presentation jarring, but expecting most of those wrestlers to stay on the brand forever is beyond absurd. GUNTHER shouldn't spend more than a few months on the brand before being moved to the main-roster either, and Cameron Grimes should move up soon as well. It would appear that Ciampa, Dunne, LA Knight and Roderick Strong are already on their way.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but it went from a high of 800k to a current of 580k
> 
> so go on… keep that energy



Eh, still beats Rampage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> Eh, still beats Rampage.


Didn’t this week

and never has for people under 50


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Didn’t this week
> 
> and never has for people under 50


That coveted demo of yours didn't mean much to TNT when they booted you for a sport no one under 50 watches. So I mean, there's that


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> That coveted demo of yours didn't mean much to TNT when they booted you for a sport no one under 50 watches. So I mean, there's that


i’m sure someone has been fired for that by now  

i just have no proof


----------



## RainmakerV2

593k 0.14 demo


----------



## Randy Lahey

Rampage airs at 11 pm on a Friday night. The fact NXT, which airs at 8pm on Tuesday can’t beat it really proves that simply putting any wrestling show on in prime time is not guaranteed to do good.

NXT just finished #41 on the night despite being in a coveted time slot (USA at 8pm). That is a disaster for USA Network


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488983889662160911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

619k.


Imagine that, advertise Breakker, get more viewers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RainmakerV2 said:


> 619k.
> 
> 
> Imagine that, advertise Breakker, get more viewers.


*And the usual suspects wanted to blame him for shows he wasn't on.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Yikes, that number is still mediocre.

Anyway, kudos to the returning Tommaso Ciampa and Pete Dunne for doing their best to bring back some fans of the old NXT (in spite of the weak number).

I thought for sure they were getting called up due to their recent absence.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

619k I'm happy with that. Actually up on last year's NXT number so that's good. At the end of the day, they're doing pretty much the same numbers as Black and Gold were on a consistent basis last year, not bad for a developmental show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491523072955977732

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

…. Is this the Impact thread?


----------



## Erik.

18-34 was down _61 percent_ from last week. 

Yikes.

The young people aren't invested enough to figure out what channel SyFy is it seems 

This Week - 400,000 (.07)
Last Week - 619,000 (.13)
Last Year - 558,000 (.12)

Bare in mind, the last two times they were preempted to Syfy they did 520k


----------



## DammitChrist

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  

That's awful. Hey, you might want to check this one out, @Showstopper 

Just compare this number (along with all the previous episodes of the revamp) to Indy NXT:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484562377811152903
They did MUCH better on SyFy both times in late July 2021 under the previous version too 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano

Wow, but good that they have great athletes and Mandy has awesome tits lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

Funny the same 3 trolls weren't here last week when they were up on the Black and Gold year to date. Lol.


----------



## ThirdMan

People who troll ratings threads are utterly pathetic. Every last one of them. Doesn't matter which show, or which company.


----------



## Erik.

RainmakerV2 said:


> Funny the same 3 trolls weren't here last week when they were up on the Black and Gold year to date. Lol.


Down in the demo though.

NXT 2.0 is basically for people who don't know what the Internet is or how to use it. Most of their adverts are about how hot the women are.

Even then Rampage did 601,000 the previous Friday. Still wild that a lot of the people who talk about how NXT 2.0’s ratings bumps (when they happen) are good are the same ones that act like Rampage is on the verge of being cancelled.

The two shows viewership numbers are insanely close despite one of them being in the death slot of Friday at 10 pm.

And even then, that's only in viewership. Rampage gets like 0.25 in the demo. Rampage is to NXT what Smackdown is to Rampage.

But hey, at least NXT isn't at the bottom.

Silver linings and all that.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Erik. said:


> Down in the demo though.
> 
> NXT 2.0 is basically for people who don't know what the Internet is or how to use it. Most of their adverts are about how hot the women are.
> 
> Even then Rampage did 601,000 the previous Friday. Still wild that a lot of the people who talk about how NXT 2.0’s ratings bumps (when they happen) are good are the same ones that act like Rampage is on the verge of being cancelled.
> 
> The two shows viewership numbers are insanely close despite one of them being in the death slot of Friday at 10 pm.
> 
> And even then, that's only in viewership. Rampage gets like 0.25 in the demo. Rampage is to NXT what Smackdown is to Rampage.
> 
> But hey, at least NXT isn't at the bottom.
> 
> Silver linings and all that.


Who would think Rampage is getting cancelled? It's top 5 on cable in a death slot usually.


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> People who troll ratings threads are utterly pathetic. Every last one of them. Doesn't matter which show, or which company.


Uh, no, that's not us. They deserve this for trying to "fix" something that wasn't even broken in the first place.

They deserve the failure. 

I do feel bad for the older veterans and any good main roster talents who'll get misdirected flak for being stuck or associated with a show that's lost a lot of good will since late last year.


----------



## ThirdMan

DammitChrist said:


> Uh, no, that's not us.


No exceptions. *Pathetic*.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> Funny the same 3 trolls weren't here last week when they were up on the Black and Gold year to date. Lol.


there was nothing to make fun of last week 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Prosper

They get a pass it was on SyFy.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

For a show on SyFy that ain't that bad. Could have been a lot worse. Entertaining show.


----------



## Randy Lahey

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491523072955977732
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.07 is terrible given that Raw did 5x higher on the same network


----------



## ProjectGargano

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> For a show on SyFy that ain't that bad. Could have been a lot worse. Entertaining show.


What would have been bad for you?

I expect more than 650k for their TV special event (vengeance day), that has a card that for them is like a PPV.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ProjectGargano said:


> What would have been bad for you?
> 
> I expect more than 650k for their TV special event (vengeance day), that has a card that for them is like a PPV.


I don't really know honestly since I don't really care what ratings they get, but I was expecting between 250-350k honestly.



DammitChrist said:


> Uh, no, that's not us. They deserve this for trying to "fix" something that wasn't even broken in the first place.
> 
> They deserve the failure.
> 
> I do feel bad for the older veterans and any good main roster talents who'll get misdirected flak for being stuck or associated with a show that's lost a lot of good will since late last year.


Dude it's just wrestling, it doesn't personally effect you.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494053310063599625

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Huge increase. Melo and Bron are money.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494056438502727690*


----------



## DammitChrist

Yikes, that's a weak number for a special (even despite the fact that they were on a different channel).


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 525,000 - (.11) 

Last Week - 400,000 - (.07)

Last Year - 713,000 - (.16)


----------



## RainmakerV2

Erik. said:


> This Week - 525,000 - (.11)
> 
> Last Week - 400,000 - (.07)
> 
> Last Year - 713,000 - (.16)



Make sure you're in here posting this the weeks they're up on black and gold too. Lol.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Their special got less viewers than an episode of Rampage where the main event was the Assboys. The Assboys are money!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> This Week - 525,000 - (.11)
> 
> Last Week - 400,000 - (.07)
> 
> Last Year - 713,000 - (.16)


*Did you really just post this unironically while ignoring a Syfy preemption?*


----------



## ShiningStar

They hired the sk8er boy,fans said see you later boy this show wasn't good enough for us


----------



## Reil

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Did you really just post this unironically while ignoring a Syfy preemption?*


The fact that RAW did a normal rating on SyFy just the other day shows that it wasn't a channel thing.

NXT 2.0 was given a chance to appeal to younger fans and its failed in every single regard. Its like...Vince and his toadies don't realize the internet exists nowadays.

And once an NXT 2.0 talent INEVITABLY fails on the main roster, maybe more people will realize the problem wasn't "black and gold" and more the problem of Vince, Bruce, etc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Reil said:


> The fact that RAW did a normal rating on SyFy just the other day shows that it wasn't a channel thing.
> 
> NXT 2.0 was given a chance to appeal to younger fans and its failed in every single regard. Its like...Vince and his toadies don't realize the internet exists nowadays.
> 
> And once an NXT 2.0 talent INEVITABLY fails on the main roster, maybe more people will realize the problem wasn't "black and gold" and more the problem of Vince, Bruce, etc.


*They had a 31% increase week to week on Syfy. RAW did well because Rhea carried the second hour for 45 minutes in that gauntlet. She outdrew Brock.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Reil said:


> The fact that RAW did a normal rating on SyFy just the other day shows that it wasn't a channel thing.
> 
> NXT 2.0 was given a chance to appeal to younger fans and its failed in every single regard. Its like...Vince and his toadies don't realize the internet exists nowadays.
> 
> And once an NXT 2.0 talent INEVITABLY fails on the main roster, maybe more people will realize the problem wasn't "black and gold" and more the problem of Vince, Bruce, etc.


Vince and Bruce are the ones hand picking the NXT talents to push, what you see with Bron Breakker, Carmelo Hayes and Toxic Attraction in NXT is how they'll be presented on the main roster. It's not like the shit NXT where Vince and all them didn't have a hand in those guys.


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They had a 31% increase week to week on Syfy. RAW did well because Rhea carried the second hour for 45 minutes in that gauntlet. She outdrew Brock.*


Maybe having their PPV like show helped in that increase, or not? Still it was a very weak number.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496854085806563330

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496854085806563330
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not too dang bad.


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 612,000 - (.12)

Last Week - 525,000 - (.11) 

Last Year - 734,000 - (.18)


Nice increase this week.


----------



## MEMS

Erik. said:


> This Week - 612,000 - (.12)
> 
> Last Week - 525,000 - (.11)
> 
> Last Year - 734,000 - (.18)
> 
> 
> Nice increase this week.


When people know they’re going to get two of the best veteran wrestlers putting on a killer wrestling match they tune in.


----------



## DammitChrist

MEMS said:


> When people know they’re going to get two of the best veteran wrestlers putting on a killer wrestling match they tune in.


Yep, more people actually want to see good wrestling (by great talents too). Go figure.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MEMS said:


> When people know they’re going to get two of the best veteran wrestlers putting on a killer wrestling match they tune in.



Or it was just back to its original network lol.


----------



## Rankles75

Ziggles=ratings.


----------



## toontownman

Honestly I don't think anyone new is tuning in for Dolph vs Ciampa. It was a nice match though.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Was a solid show but they really need to stop doing these Dusty Classics. It's just boring to watch a constant flow of tag team matches every single week between people I don't care about.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499128114135371786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Expected with the SOTU.


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 551,000 - (.13)

Last Week - 612,000 - (.12)

Last Year - 692,000 - (.20)


Yeah, not surprised really.

Raw down this week, NXT down. Smackdown and Rampage from the past Friday were down.

And I wouldn't be surprised to see Dynamite down either.


----------



## toontownman

Shame given NXT is entertaining right now. Hope it gets the eyes on it that it deserves next week. Card is stacked.


----------



## gl83

I mean between the State of the Union and news coverage on Russia's invasion of Ukraine, no kidding the viewership was going to be low. On the upside, they did get a small uptick in the demo, so there's that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499429397748588561

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Legend vs. Amari ouchies


----------



## Randy Lahey

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499429397748588561
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you compare quarter hours across all the shows, its clear WWE fans are fine watching womens wrestling (very little difference of drop offs when a female segment comes on) but with AEW there is usually a big drop off when women come on

That makes sense. AEW is seen as a different alternative to WWE and that’s why their fans tune in. But when they start doing things similar to WWE with womens wrestking, they tune out. It’s clearly 2 different audiences watching these shows.

1 audience sees no difference in the entertainment value between male/female wrestling.

The other audience sees a big difference.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501662231821438982

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

DAWG Ziggler brings da ratings


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 613,000 - (.13) 

Last Week - 551,000 - (.13) 

Last Year - 691,000 - (.18) 


NXT keeps up the trend with Smackdown, Rampage and Raw of increasing this week. Good going.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Nice to see the increase but Ziggler being champion really puts a dampener on things.


----------



## OwenSES

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Nice to see the increase but Ziggler being champion really puts a dampener on things.


Ziggler involved in the title scene is the reason for the increase though.


----------



## RainmakerV2

OwenSES said:


> Ziggler involved in the title scene is the reason for the increase though.



No it isn't lol. There was no, ya know, SOTU, and it was a named show which people always tune into more.


----------



## Gn1212

Well, Ziggler definitely did get me to check NXT the past few weeks. So he certainly drew me in.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502741837869727753Oh, so that's why Ziggler won the title. This is actually doing way better than I thought it would.


----------



## toontownman

Not bad 3 weeks out. Pretty sure most of those tickets will go. They barely have a card yet! Wonder if they will go big with a set or just keep it pretty genetic.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They've had one match announced and they've sold nearly 3.5k/5k tickets. That's great news.


----------



## RainmakerV2

624k. .14 18-49.


BTW, black and gold last year. 597k.


There ya go.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504188474227937287
*Moving on up. More people will start watching as these storylines develop. *


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504188474227937287
> *Moving on up. More people will start watching as these storylines develop. *


Funny the trolls who always come in here longing for the black and gold are never around on weeks like this lol.


----------



## ProjectGargano

RainmakerV2 said:


> Funny the trolls who always come in here longing for the black and gold are never around on weeks like this lol.


I mean, they grew but they had Ziggler, Miz, Dom Mysterio and other talent that had already been on Main Roster.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ProjectGargano said:


> I mean, they grew but they had Ziggler, Miz, Dom Mysterio and other talent that had already been on Main Roster.



Here comes the copium lol. The mysterios weren't even advertised, no one knew they were there.


----------



## ProjectGargano

RainmakerV2 said:


> Here comes the copium lol. The mysterios weren't even advertised, no one knew they were there.


And what? I am not saying that what they are doing is bad, they are being smart, but we cannot exclude the fact that having these inter brand appearances is helping them. They had Mysterios, Miz, Ziggler, Roode, Mandy, AJ Styles, Riddle, Mandy, now Ciampa and Bron...with main roster recognition on the last week's/months, if the product is consistent it will attract viewers.

And I mean, we are not talking big numbers, only 624k.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ProjectGargano said:


> And what? I am not saying that what they are doing is bad, they are being smart, but we cannot exclude the fact that having these inter brand appearances is helping them. They had Mysterios, Miz, Ziggler, Roode, Mandy, AJ Styles, Riddle, Mandy...with main roster recognition on the last week's/months, if the product is consistent it will attract viewers.
> 
> And I mean, we are not talking big numbers, only 624k.



And yet the "best brand in the company" that the smarks still can't get over doesn't exist only got 597k this time last year. Lmao.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RainmakerV2 said:


> Funny the trolls who always come in here longing for the black and gold are never around on weeks like this lol.


*Let the record show I showed up for record low ratings and didn't make a single excuse. Just said get Gargano the fuck out of here and ratings increased immediately afterwards. Go figure. Ciampa is next.*


----------



## ProjectGargano

RainmakerV2 said:


> And yet the "best brand in the company" that the smarks still can't get over doesn't exist only got 597k this time last year. Lmao.


Was it with AEW opposition? I mean idc, i wasn´t a fan of NXT (1.0) since the Wednesday´s Night Wars began, i was just saying. But is good that they have a better rating when they removed the title from Bron Breakker and put it on Ziggler, he deserves it.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> 624k. .14 18-49.
> 
> 
> BTW, black and gold last year. 597k.
> 
> 
> There ya go.


You're just going to ignore the fact that NXT 2.0 STILL failed to reach 800+ K viewers unlike Indy NXT? 😂

The reason why some of us don't even bother to show up weekly is because it can be redundant beating down this dead horse.

Indy NXT managed to receive 700+ K viewers much more often back when they had Dynamite as weekly competition, but yet we're supposed to be impressed with the mediocre revamp drawing an average number (for 2022 standards because this is NOWHERE close to any of Indy NXT's peaks)?

This is basically the literal definition of reaching and selectively picking certain data to "prove" your misleading argument.

They lost top talented guys like Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, and Kyle O'Reilly over the past several months; but yet we STILL saw multiple instances where this show couldn't even get 600 K viewers.

It took multiple main roster talents in Dolph Ziggler, Robert Roode, The Miz, and Rey Mysterio in order to even get these "impressive" numbers; which is pretty funny because some of us were repeatedly told that Bron Breakker would be this 'huge' TV draw once he won that NXT championship.

Of course, that never ended up happening.

They still got mediocre numbers after losing Cole, Gargano, and O'Reilly; which makes the misdirected blame on those guys months ago to be even more laughable now. Hell, it's even more sad seeing those guys *still* get blamed months later too. 

The fact that they even need main roster guys to get somewhat decent numbers nowadays just goes to show you that the revamp is a HUGE flop


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitChrist said:


> You're just going to ignore the fact that NXT 2.0 STILL failed to reach 800+ K viewers unlike Indy NXT? 😂
> 
> The reason why some of us don't even bother to show up weekly is because it can be redundant beating down this dead horse.
> 
> Indy NXT managed to receive 700+ K viewers much more often back when they had Dynamite as weekly competition, but yet we're supposed to be impressed with the mediocre revamp drawing an average number (for 2022 standards because this is NOWHERE close to any of Indy NXT's peaks)?
> 
> This is basically the literal definition of reaching and selectively picking certain data to "prove" your misleading argument.
> 
> They lost top talented guys like Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, and Kyle O'Reilly over the past several months; but yet we STILL saw multiple instances where this show couldn't even get 600 K viewers.
> 
> It took multiple main roster talents in Dolph Ziggler, Robert Roode, The Miz, and Rey Mysterio in order to even get these "impressive" numbers; which is pretty funny because some of us were repeatedly told that Bron Breakker would be this 'huge' TV draw once he won that NXT championship.
> 
> Of course, that never ended up happening.
> 
> They still got mediocre numbers after losing Cole, Gargano, and O'Reilly; which makes the misdirected blame on those guys months ago to be even more laughable now. Hell, it's even more sad seeing those guys *still* get blamed months later too.
> 
> The fact that they even need main roster guys to get somewhat decent numbers nowadays just goes to show you that the revamp is a HUGE flop



Who said Bron Breakker was a huge draw lmao. You just make shit up.


----------



## DammitChrist

ProjectGargano said:


> I mean, they grew but they had Ziggler, Miz, Dom Mysterio and other talent that had already been on Main Roster.



It's okay. I remember when they barely drew 500 K+ viewers on a freaking special just under a couple of months ago, but yet we heard silence on that epic failure.

Hey, remember when Indy NXT didn't go under 500 K viewers for an episode when they went to the SyFy channel on both weeks last summer?

This is after being told that guys like Gargano and O'Reilly were 'tanking' the ratings too (even though that was always false).

I can't wait until Ciampa leaves in 3 months, and they still struggle to even keep 600 K viewers several months later.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> And yet the "best brand in the company" that the smarks still can't get over doesn't exist only got 597k this time last year. Lmao.


The best show in the company (aka Indy NXT) actually drew over 800+ K multiple times during its peak, which is something that the revamp has STILL failed to do.

The revamp received 400+ K viewers just under 2 months ago. Indy NXT can't relate to that embarrassing low.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Solid rating, people are interested in what's happening. Show has been solid for months now, everyone has something to do, the storylines are interesting, the end result is clear, build these MFers up to be stars.


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 624,000 - (.14)

Last Week - 613,000 - (.13)

Last Year - 597,000 - (.13)


----------



## OwenSES

Old DZ doing what he does best. Stealing the show and getting people to watch him do it.


----------



## DammitChrist

OwenSES said:


> Old DZ doing what he does best. Stealing the show and getting people to watch him do it.


Dolph Ziggler is also a (great) workrate wrestler, so this is just another cool bonus for him


----------



## Gn1212

Right, so NXT's ratings have been gradually going up since Ziggler arrived? Well, ain't that something.
In other news, water is wet, sun is hot, Ziggler is a draw and you can't do nothing...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

USA Network are happy with the NXT 2.0 ratings. 

I guess that means it's a success afterall. Good to hear, they're putting on fantastic shows every week.


----------



## DammitChrist

Considering the fact that Indy NXT drew higher ratings multiple times at their peak than the revamp ever did (with a ceiling of 760+ K viewers several months ago whereas Indy NXT topped that number several times throughout its run), NXT 2.0 is still a hilarious flop.

The fact that they need established guys like Dolph Ziggler, Robert Roode, The Miz, and Rey Mysterio in order to maintain 600+ K viewers (which is still average, but nothing special) says it all about the interest for this show.


----------



## toontownman

DammitChrist said:


> Considering the fact that Indy NXT drew higher ratings multiple times at their peak than the revamp ever did (with a ceiling of 760+ K viewers several months ago whereas Indy NXT topped that number several times throughout its run), NXT 2.0 is still a hilarious flop.
> 
> The fact that they need established guys like Dolph Ziggler, Robert Roode, The Miz, and Rey Mysterio in order to maintain 600+ K viewers (which is still average, but nothing special) says it all about the interest for this show.


I don't see them reaching NXT 1.5 ratings anytime soon, if ever! Wouldn't completely rule that out either but I don't think that means 2.0 is a flop. The network is reportedly happy, they are gaining different fans, probably paying the rookies less than some of the bigger name indy guys and girls and at the end of the day, if this path ends up creating more sustainable and bigger stars for the main roster then its not a flop it is a success.

For me, the show has only started coming into its own the past couple of months and feeling like it was back on track with its new identity and direction. I'm more invested in the newer characters and most of them are growing into new staples. The Raw hook up is smart, although I would be the first to complain how unnecessary the main roster spamming was this week, which made the show too condensed, feel rushed and took away from more meaningful potential segments from NXT-ers. Having the odd feud and bringing NXT wrestlers on to Raw gets more eyes on the product though and the veterans working with rookies is win win too. It was odd they crammed the Mysterio's in announced, if there are fans of both of them, they would probably like this NXT too. 

A fair majority of fans tuned into HHH's NXT as an alternative to the Main Roster, when they seemingly took that away and replaced it with more of the same of the main roster but green wrestlers I am not surprised at the viewership drop. I am surprised its slowly rebounding so quickly but again IMO so has the actually weekly product. Just a slightly different feel and likely set of viewers.


----------



## DammitChrist

toontownman said:


> I don't see them reaching NXT 1.5 ratings anytime soon, if ever! Wouldn't completely rule that out either but I don't think that means 2.0 is a flop. The network is reportedly happy, they are gaining different fans, probably paying the rookies less than some of the bigger name indy guys and girls and at the end of the day, if this path ends up creating more sustainable and bigger stars for the main roster then its not a flop it is a success.
> 
> For me, the show has only started coming into its own the past couple of months and feeling like it was back on track with its new identity and direction. I'm more invested in the newer characters and most of them are growing into new staples. The Raw hook up is smart, although I would be the first to complain how unnecessary the main roster spamming was this week, which made the show too condensed, feel rushed and took away from more meaningful potential segments from NXT-ers. Having the odd feud and bringing NXT wrestlers on to Raw gets more eyes on the product though and the veterans working with rookies is win win too. It was odd they crammed the Mysterio's in announced, if there are fans of both of them, they would probably like this NXT too.
> 
> A fair majority of fans tuned into HHH's NXT as an alternative to the Main Roster, when they seemingly took that away and replaced it with more of the same of the main roster but green wrestlers I am not surprised at the viewership drop. I am surprised its slowly rebounding so quickly but again IMO so has the actually weekly product. Just a slightly different feel and likely set of viewers.


Honestly, I’m much more interested in those main roster talents and the remaining few NXT veterans than most of the newer rookies.

Carmelo Hayes is pretty much the only ‘newer’ guy who’s great, and even then, he was being pushed somewhat during Indy NXT’s last few months.

I’d say that they rebounded to 600+ K viewers mostly due to the main roster guys showing up weekly.

I’ll still give Shawn Michaels credit for doing his best to make the most of what he’s been given with since last September. He’s a good booker. I won’t ever blame him for the revamp being such a downgrade in quality.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Considering the fact that Indy NXT drew higher ratings multiple times at their peak than the revamp ever did (with a ceiling of 760+ K viewers several months ago whereas Indy NXT topped that number several times throughout its run), NXT 2.0 is still a hilarious flop.
> 
> The fact that they need established guys like Dolph Ziggler, Robert Roode, The Miz, and Rey Mysterio in order to maintain 600+ K viewers (which is still average, but nothing special) says it all about the interest for this show.


It doesn't matter how it compares to Indie NXT, they're two completely different shows, with two completely different goals. Indie NXT was about being a third brand, NXT 2.0 is about being a developmental brand. 

If the executives are happy then yes, that objectively means it's a success.


----------



## USAUSA1

This is why WWE don't give a flying F about what we think. USA executives is happy and WWE is getting like $50 million per year for this show. It's a business first.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506724682443198471

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 628,000 - (.14)

Last Week - 624,000 - (.14)

Last Year - 678,000 - (.14)


----------



## RainmakerV2

Solid. In the top 30 for a developmental show that had THAT main event.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506728712737337355

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@LifeInCattleClass can't call it the old folks show anymore 🤣*


----------



## DammitChrist

Erik. said:


> This Week - 628,000 - (.14)
> 
> Last Week - 624,000 - (.14)
> 
> *Last Year - 678,000 - (.14)*


I'll bold this part because of last week's events 

Anyway, kudos to Dolph Ziggler, Robert Roode, and Tommaso Ciampa this week for doing the best they can with this show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitChrist said:


> I'll bold this part because of last week's events
> 
> Anyway, kudos to Dolph Ziggler, Robert Roode, and Tommaso Ciampa this week for doing the best they can with this show.



Ciampa was there for 30 seconds and wasn't advertised lmao. You can't stand they cut all your indy faves and are getting essentially the same ratings. Absolutely rent free lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ciampa was there for 30 seconds and wasn't advertised lmao. You can't stand they cut all your indy faves and are getting essentially the same ratings. Absolutely rent free lol.


Oh, I guess the year-to-comparison for this week suddenly doesn't count now because Indy NXT unsurprisingly did a better number than the revamp (as they do like 90% of the time).

Anyway, you can't stand the fact that Ciampa ended up receiving 1 of the highest quarterly ratings just last week even though we've been repeatedly told that he's 'somehow' killing the ratings.

They still can't even top the old NXT at its best 6+ months later 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@LifeInCattleClass can't call it the old folks show anymore 🤣*


but where is Nikita?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but where is Nikita?


*I don't know, but we need more titties on the show because it's clearly working. Shawn Michaels needs to get it together!!!*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I don't know, but we need more titties on the show because it's clearly working. Shawn Michaels needs to get it together!!!*


old people have no browsers and don’t know to visit the hub


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RainmakerV2

Holy shit Roode and Breakker.

I'm sure someone who visits this thread will give all the credit to Roode lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dolph Ziggler and Robert Roode deliver once again (with saving this mediocre show)


----------



## Gn1212

Ziggler carrying another show just like he did SD 2016. 
And now folks get why people in the biz rate him so highly despite his booking.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509258377104347137

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

For a show with hardly any stars advertised it's good they can hold viewership.


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 626,000 - (.14)

Last Week - 628,000 - (.14) 

Last Year - 654,000 - (.21)


Not bad at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509258377104347137
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*NIKKITA IS THE DEMO GODDESS!!!! 

@LifeInCattleClass I TOLD YOU SHE'S COMING FOR YOUR PRECIOUS DEMO!!!*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

The Legit Lioness said:


> *NIKKITA IS THE DEMO GODDESS!!!!
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass I TOLD YOU SHE'S COMING FOR YOUR PRECIOUS DEMO!!!*


Sorry to break this to you but nope


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509266902505476106
Hopefully her match came in second as far as viewers and demos are concerned. I’ll try and get the full quarterly hours later after he goes on YouTube (unless you post it before me)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

Toxic Attraction, HBKai and Big Mami Cool draw when Dawg Ziggler isn't around.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chelsea said:


> Toxic Attraction, HBKai and Big Mami Cool draw when Dawg Ziggler isn't around.


*I know you didn't just slide Raquel in there 😑*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511796453445885965

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder




----------



## RainmakerV2

God. That Tony D segment was death.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

If I'm not wrong NXT is the only show to increase in viewership every week for what the last month??? That's a good start to have.


----------



## ProjectGargano

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If I'm not wrong NXT is the only show to increase in viewership every week for what the last month??? That's a good start to have.


They are pushing the show hard tough, having title changes on Raw and guys of main roster on NXT 2.0 is helping.


----------



## DUSTY 74

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/u0k1ul


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514331134087340039

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514339470803456006
*Good for y'all British tag team and DEMO lovers, but Mandy brought all the eyes to the show!







*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516875134434484224

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

Huh, so much for Indy guys like Adam Cole, Tommaso Ciampa, Johnny Gargano, Kyle O'Reilly, and Pete Dunne being responsible for somehow tanking these ratings.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516875134434484224
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Joe Gacy gotta go. Don Tony's people need to give his car the McMahon limo treatment. *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NXT 2.0 drawing less than NXT 1, and without AEW as head to head competition, is absolutely hilarious on so many levels.


----------



## DammitChrist

Showstopper said:


> NXT 2.0 drawing less than NXT 1, and without AEW as head to head competition, is absolutely hilarious on so many levels.


The old workrate guys (except for Roderick Strong and Cameron Grimes) are pretty much gone now too, so it’s even more amusing.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Not a great rating. They're giving me what I want though so who cares.


----------



## Kishido

Bad number still enjoying it more with Bron o the top.

But well... He is the only one


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517231059867512838
Natalya a draw lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabi1982

If only NXT had a leadin like TBBT…


----------



## yeahbaby!

So there's like 50 people watching this now? I thought it was full of all this promising talent?


----------



## Gn1212

Ziggler factor gone, ratings go down. 👀


----------



## RainmakerV2

yeahbaby! said:


> So there's like 50 people watching this now? I thought it was full of all this promising talent?



More than Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> More than Rampage.


Nah, at least 2 million folks actually watched Wheeler YUTA's breakout moment where he took Jon Moxley to the limit in that clip they posted recently.

That's only 1 example though too. It's obvious to everyone else that frequent time slot changes and the death slot are what's limiting the viewership of Rampage significantly.

The same can't be said for NXT 2.0 though since it's remained at the same time slot on the same channel at least 97% of the time over the past year, but yet it continues to get worse ratings than Indy NXT did last year.

Rampage still gets more hype over NXT 2.0.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519409628651659265

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not bad against the playoffs.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520036437336469505


----------



## Braylyt

These graphs mean fuckall but I definitely won't pass up the chance to say that Kayden Carter is a draw


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Joe Gacy gotta go. Don Tony's people need to give his car the McMahon limo treatment. *


*So like I said...he gotta go. Good on the women for carrying though.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520036437336469505*


----------



## RainmakerV2

661K for Spring Breakin. STRONG number especially against the NBA and NHL playoffs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*2nd highest viewership of 2022. Yesss Nikkita!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521946123052752896*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

The Legit Lioness said:


> *2nd highest viewership of 2022. Yesss Nikkita!!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521946123052752896*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521955306825261061

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Of course the same 3 guys who troll the thread are nowhere to be seen lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Of course the same 3 guys who troll the thread are nowhere to be seen lol.


Okay, I see that you apparently want us to downplay NXT 2.0's ratings again for whatever reason (even though it's almost like beating a dead horse at this point):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484562377811152903
They're down 100K+ viewers compared to last year's episode of Indy NXT that didn't have a special at all.

Plus, most of these last batch of Indy NXT episodes trumps whatever rating that NXT 2.0 episodes usually receive nowadays.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, I see that you apparently want us to downplay NXT 2.0's ratings again for whatever reason (even though it's almost like beating a dead horse at this point):
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484562377811152903
> They're down 100K+ viewers compared to last year's episode of Indy NXT that didn't have a special at all.
> 
> Plus, most of these last batch of Indy NXT episodes trumps whatever rating that NXT 2.0 episodes usually receive nowadays.


I love you too


----------



## RainmakerV2

Massive drop to 533k. Maybe an all women's show won't the move?


----------



## Chelsea

The ratings coming short.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524483471841714176


----------



## toontownman

Lies. The nxt thread doubled this week lol 😆

Not really anything they can do to up ratings imo. They are set between the 500-700 number. There are still alienated black and gold fans that wont come back and AEW hardcores that won't watch it like hardcore WWE fans won't watch AEW out of misplaced pride and loyalty. 

Same with nxt uk. It's some of the funnest stuff going on and nobody much is watching!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Not a great number but I'm not sure what they can really do to increase ratings above 700k consistently. They seem to be stuck in that same 200k range between 500k-700k.


----------



## Randy Lahey

51st in prime time. 0.10 🤣.

But yea, “muh casuals”


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RainmakerV2 said:


> Massive drop to 533k. Maybe an all women's show won't the move?


*It's unfortunate, because the show was objectively great-just lacked star power with all the new girls. It might be time to start pushing Nikkita as the face of NXT. Everything she's involved in does big numbers on social media. They should make it a point to tell everyone exactly what she's doing.*


----------



## ThirdMan

I've come up with a way to salvage the Joe Gacy storyline. He's out there with his two druids, and they remove their cloaks and exclaim, "YAS, BOYS!"

And then they proceed to give Bron a makeover. NXT 2.5, here we come.


----------



## Randy Lahey

toontownman said:


> Not really anything they can do to up ratings imo. They are set between the 500-700 number. There are still alienated black and gold fans that wont come back and AEW hardcores that won't watch it like hardcore WWE fans won't watch AEW out of misplaced pride and loyalty.


They could make a better show? That would possibly attract more viewers. It’s hard to make a wrestling show that people want to watch if you :

#1. Focus on womens wrestling
#2. Have bad comedy skits
#3. And the mens wrestling you do have isn’t very good and if those performers ever do get called up to Raw they are usually shit on. 

AEW hardcores won’t watch NXT because most hate womens wrestling and sports entertainment skits. Even Raw fans won’t watch it. Raw did a 0.44 demo and NXT does a 0.10. Same channel. Same time slot. One night apart. It’s irredeemable at this point. A reboot of Tough Enough would probably do better ratings.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Randy Lahey said:


> They could make a better show? That would possibly attract more viewers. It’s hard to make a wrestling show that people want to watch if you :
> 
> #1. Focus on womens wrestling
> #2. Have bad comedy skits
> #3. And the mens wrestling you do have isn’t very good and if those performers ever do get called up to Raw they are usually shit on.
> 
> AEW hardcores won’t watch NXT because most hate womens wrestling and sports entertainment skits. Even Raw fans won’t watch it. Raw did a 0.44 demo and NXT does a 0.10. Same channel. Same time slot. One night apart. It’s irredeemable at this point. A reboot of Tough Enough would probably do better ratings.



Yet they're usually only 200k behind your favorite show that has like a 100 million dollar payroll of talent lmao.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yet they're usually only 200k behind your favorite show that has like a 100 million dollar payroll of talent lmao.


Unlike NXT 2.0 (which has failed since Day 1), Dynamite actually managed to break past 1+ million viewers not too long ago


----------



## Randy Lahey

Yeah Rainmaker, NXT2.0 has the oldest wrestling audience of any wrestling show ever. Median age over 60. That’s why they can still do 600,000 viewers but only a 0.12 18-49 demo. Again, numbers that low get you cancelled on most networks including cable.

Nobody cares how many 60+ year olds you have watching.

Facts are NXT2.0 changed their format to attract higher 18-49, and the opposite happened. It’s headed to cancelville.

i still don’t understand WWE marks using total viewers as a gauge for success. 18-49 demo is. Total viewers isn’t. If total viewers mattered, Fox would cancel Smackdown and put on a show old people want to watch since Smackdown is usually last or next to last in total viewers each Friday night on network TV.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Randy Lahey said:


> Yeah Rainmaker, NXT2.0 has the oldest wrestling audience of any wrestling show ever. Median age over 60. That’s why they can still do 600,000 viewers but only a 0.12 18-49 demo. Again, numbers that low get you cancelled on most networks including cable.
> 
> Nobody cares how many 60+ year olds you have watching.
> 
> Facts are NXT2.0 changed their format to attract higher 18-49, and the opposite happened. It’s headed to cancelville.
> 
> i still don’t understand WWE marks using total viewers as a gauge for success. 18-49 demo is. Total viewers isn’t. If total viewers mattered, Fox would cancel Smackdown and put on a show old people want to watch since Smackdown is usually last or next to last in total viewers each Friday night on network TV.



Oh you mean the demo that got them sent to the 2nd network for a sport no one watches that has a significantly worse demo than them.


Oh ok


----------



## Randy Lahey

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh you mean the demo that got them sent to the 2nd network for a sport no one watches that has a significantly worse demo than them.
> 
> 
> Oh ok


No, AEW is such a valuable property to Turner that they were put on TBS so they would never be pre-empted.

If you think NXT 2.0 can do 0.12 in prime time and never be cancelled bc Hockey also does


RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh you mean the demo that got them sent to the 2nd network for a sport no one watches that has a significantly worse demo than them.
> 
> 
> Oh ok


None of your arguments make any sense. So I’m going to make it simple for you.

#1. First, the NHL Playoffs do big numbers. That’s why Warner bought the rights. TBS just did a 0.80 demo on Sunday night for the quarterfinals of NHL. Hockey playoffs draw huge ratings. The regular season doesn’t draw much, but playoffs are huge.Thats why sports leagues can command such high rights fees bc the playoffs bring so many more viewers and make up for the lackluster regular season games. MLB also has this issue.

#2. Dynamite moving to a different network was done for Dynamite’s benefit. They no longer had to be pre-empted. If you have a valuable show you don’t want it pre-emoted all the time.

#3. NXT 2.0 doing 0.10-0.12 is cancelville bc unlike hockey or baseball, they don’t have a part of the year that they can increase viewers to make up for all the weeks they are low.

#4. Go find me some shows that get renewed that have trouble charting in the top 50 in PRIMETIME. You won’t, bc they get cancelled. Again, USA could put reruns of The Office, Law and Order, or any other old sitcom and pull that demo

#5. All you NXT2.0 fans should get prepared to buy Peacock bc it’s going to get put on there. The fact a live oriented show can do that low of number is really insane. I don’t think you realize just how low a 0.10 is in prime time on a core basic cable channel


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527023930401345537

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Omg they're in the top 30 does this mean they're not getting cancelled now! !+!1!+!


----------



## Randy Lahey

43rd on the night 😂…here some shows that beat it:

TLC- Little People Big World
Discovery- Deadliest Catch
History - Secret Skinwatcher Ranch
MTV- Teen Mom Reunion
Home- Unsellable Houses
TLC- Welcome to Plathville
Food- Supermarket Stakeout
FX- Mayans
Home- Househunters

NXT2.0 is the worst live wrestling show ever put on TV. It’s insane they can make a live show and be this low


----------



## DammitChrist

Randy Lahey said:


> 43rd on the night 😂…here some shows that beat it:
> 
> TLC- Little People Big World
> Discovery- Deadliest Catch
> History - Secret Skinwatcher Ranch
> MTV- Teen Mom Reunion
> Home- Unsellable Houses
> TLC- Welcome to Plathville
> Food- Supermarket Stakeout
> FX- Mayans
> Home- Househunters
> 
> NXT2.0 is the worst live wrestling show ever put on TV. It’s insane they can make a live show and be *this low*


They deserve low ratings anyway, especially after that horrid finish to the main event last night.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529578136358244358


----------



## Randy Lahey

DammitChrist said:


> They deserve low ratings anyway, especially after that horrid finish to the main event last night.


The presentation is bad too. You have too many camera cuts on the ring action and the lighting is trying to induce a seizure.


----------



## Reil

Will just say it:

Breakker deserves way better than to be feuding with a guy he decisively beat, especially Gacy who is lower midcard at best. This feud sucks so much.

Toxic Attraction needed to drop *all *their titles back at Stand and Deliver. It's blatantly obvious they only have them in an attempt to get younger viewers to tune in, except WWE doesn't realize that if young fans want to look at hot women wearing skimpy outfits (or nothing at all), they can just use the internet for that these days.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Breakker needs to get away from Gacy and this shit ASAP. I appreciate the attempt but Gacy is just not the guy.


----------



## Prosper

They REALLY gotta get that demo up. Shows have been canceled for higher. They should send some main roster guys down for a while.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532391058709020674

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kishido

Won't be surprised if it will be WWE network exclusive soon


----------



## GarpTheFist

Its funny that this crap version of nxt is still getting better numbers than aew's 2nd biggest show lol


----------



## Reil

They are taping two episodes next week (not counting the live episode) apparently. The June 14th and 21st episodes will be pre-taped.

Makes me think they are changing things up again, because NXT 2.0 has been nothing short of a complete failure in pretty much every regard.


----------



## DammitChrist

GarpTheFist said:


> Its funny that this crap version of nxt is still getting better numbers than aew's 2nd biggest show lol


No, you know what's truly funny?

Not only the fact that Rampage actually gets a valid pardon since their scheduling keeps getting shifted every week for poor time slots over the last 2 months (unlike NXT 2.0 that's broadcasting live on *prime time)*, but also the fact that Indy NXT consistently drew better ratings than anything that the revamp has produced over the last 9 months now.

These numbers for NXT 2.0 are unsurprisingly mediocre.


----------



## gl83

DammitChrist said:


> No, you know what's truly funny?
> 
> Not only the fact that Rampage actually gets a valid pardon since their scheduling keeps getting shifted every week for poor time slots over the last 2 months (unlike NXT 2.0 that's broadcasting live on *prime time)*, but also the fact that Indy NXT consistently drew better ratings than anything that the revamp has produced over the last 9 months now.
> 
> These numbers for NXT 2.0 are unsurprisingly mediocre.


Rampage would probably do decent ratings if they were in primetime, unopposed and had a stable timeslot like NXT does.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> They are taping two episodes next week (not counting the live episode) apparently. The June 14th and 21st episodes will be pre-taped.
> 
> Makes me think they are changing things up again, because NXT 2.0 has been nothing short of a complete failure in pretty much every regard.


I mean when you're firing people in mid-storyline, you kinda send the wrong message to whatever viewers you have left. Like why bother investing in any of the Superstars or the storylines, when they can be fired at anytime. Like they could be challenging for a title in the main event one week and the next they'll be waiting on their 30-day.


----------



## RainmakerV2

If I'm being honest I've lost a lot of interest in the show lately. The breakker gacy shit sucks. Wendy Choos character fighting for a world title, wtf. Pretty Deadly sucks. No character midgets like Nathan Frazier main eventing. Fuck it.


----------



## Reil

RainmakerV2 said:


> If I'm being honest I've lost a lot of interest in the show lately. The breakker gacy shit sucks. Wendy Choos character fighting for a world title, wtf. Pretty Deadly sucks. No character midgets like Nathan Frazier main eventing. Fuck it.


I'll be blunt here. I don't think it has anything to do with the size of the people. Because you have Bron Breakker as champ and ratings are still cratering with him. Hell, the ratings were already on the downslide with Raquel and Kross as well, two other big people.

It's because all three of them share one thing in common: They are (or was in the case of Kross) all incredibly fucking bland.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Reil said:


> I'll be blunt here. I don't think it has anything to do with the size of the people. Because you have Bron Breakker as champ and ratings are still cratering with him. Hell, the ratings were already on the downslide with Raquel and Kross as well, two other big people.
> 
> It's because all three of them share one thing in common: They are (or was in the case of Kross) all incredibly fucking bland.



Breakker had a good bit of momentum after beating Ziggler for the belt on the RAW after Mania, then they stuck him with the Gacy shit that should have been a one off TV title defense for him thats now gone 2 specials and instead of having a blow off at IYH like no DQ or a cage (which would make sense considering he put Rick Steiner in a cage)..They're gonna have it where he loses the belt with a DQ. So 80 percent of the match is gonna be Gacy taunting him trying to get him to hit him with a chair and shit while Bron acts all conflicted. So fuckin lame. Total botching of handling talent.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

Even with the weird inclusion of pretty deadly nxt 2.0 has been best wrestling show for months now. They tried to ruin it by bringing a way past his best dolph ziggler and then took away la knight but id still rather watch nxt than the crap on rawkdown


----------



## RainmakerV2

647k. #22 on the night in the demo.


Surely gonna get canceled soon tho


----------



## Randy Lahey

Look how old NXT audiences skews compared to other wrestling shows.

NXT:
18-49- 0.14
50+ 0.37

Dynamite:
18-49: 0.40
50+ 0.34

Raw:
18-49: 0.51
50+: 0.92

If anything, this shows the power of a 30+ year WWE brand that more 50+ year olds are watching NXT 2.0 over Dynamite. It’s just odd that NXT 2.0 revamped to bring in younger viewers, and ended up skewing way way way older


----------



## RainmakerV2

Randy Lahey said:


> Look how old NXT audiences skews compared to other wrestling shows.
> 
> NXT:
> 18-49- 0.14
> 50+ 0.37
> 
> Dynamite:
> 18-49: 0.40
> 50+ 0.34
> 
> Raw:
> 18-49: 0.51
> 50+: 0.92
> 
> If anything, this shows the power of a 30+ year WWE brand that more 50+ year olds are watching NXT 2.0 over Dynamite. It’s just odd that NXT 2.0 revamped to bring in younger viewers, and ended up skewing way way way older



Is it getting cancelled this week or...when's that happening exactly.


----------



## Randy Lahey

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is it getting cancelled this week or...when's that happening exactly.


When it’s non-renewed. Are you over 50?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Randy Lahey said:


> When it’s non-renewed. Are you over 50?


Just like RAW would be getting beat by Dynamite by this time and FOX was gonna move SD to FS1 full time by now and all that right lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The women, Melo, and Santos carried. Fuck Joe Gacy.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534629129403912192


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Joe Gacy not in the main event = ratings go up.

Melo winning back his belt = ratings go up

Fantastic to see after a lacklustre month of TV.


----------



## Zappers

Randy Lahey said:


> Look how old NXT audiences skews compared to other wrestling shows.
> 
> NXT:
> 18-49- 0.14
> 50+ 0.37
> 
> Dynamite:
> 18-49: 0.40
> 50+ 0.34
> 
> Raw:
> 18-49: 0.51
> 50+: 0.92
> 
> If anything, this shows the power of a 30+ year WWE brand that more 50+ year olds are watching NXT 2.0 over Dynamite. It’s just odd that NXT 2.0 revamped to bring in younger viewers, and ended up skewing way way way older


And those 40/50 year olds have kids & grandchildren who watch WWE products. It's beautiful cycle. That's the main difference between WWE and the others. Lot's of young viewers. Girls and boys. Families of all ages.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Zappers said:


> And those 40/50 year olds have kids & grandchildren who watch WWE products. It's beautiful cycle. That's the main difference between WWE and the others. Lot's of young viewers. Girls and boys. Families of all ages.


NXT doesn’t have any younger viewers. It’s why they’ll be non-renewed


----------



## Zappers

Randy Lahey said:


> NXT doesn’t have any younger viewers. It’s why they’ll be non-renewed


Did you read my post?

I said *WWE PRODUCTS. *Which means NXT, WWE, RAW, SD, PPV's.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

Randy Lahey said:


> NXT doesn’t have any younger viewers. It’s why they’ll be non-renewed


Good, they dont need to dumb it down for kids


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537163839283859457

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Solid number, the show quality has risen the past couple of weeks after a pretty bad month.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Few of them have done over 600k recently, what's happened? Do i need to start watching again?


----------



## RainmakerV2

637k 0.18 in the demo, making them number 7 on cable for the night.


Gonna be canceled though obviously


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539703651106803715

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

RainmakerV2 said:


> 637k 0.18 in the demo, making them number 7 on cable for the night.
> 
> 
> Gonna be canceled though obviously


Highest in the demo since last October(which was during Halloween Havoc show)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUSTY 74

Triple H Reportedly Tells WWE Performance Center ‘I’m Back’


Triple H reportedly told WWE Performance Center staff that he's back.




www.forbes.com


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Shout-out to the dream team for bringing in all the young folks. Removing the Indy bullshit was the best thing to happen to the quality of this program.
*


----------



## DammitChrist

I still think it's hilarious how this mediocre revamp is still regularly being outdrawn by Indy NXT's ratings just a year ago:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484562377811152903
They've still yet to hit 800+ K viewers, and they've only broke past 700+ K viewers twice over the past 9+ months; which is unlike Indy NXT where it didn't struggle much at all since they drew 700+ K viewers ten times within a 4 month span (which isn't even near their peak viewership under the old brand too).

I remember those workrate wrestlers who were primarily responsible for the great quality of Indy NXT, and for carrying the show too being accused inaccurately for being 'charisma vacuums.'

If that's the case, then pretty much everyone who started out in the revamp are major charisma vacuums since they're consistently getting worse ratings with green/inexperienced talents being heavily showcased all over the show.

Cameron Grimes, Carmelo Hayes, Roderick Strong, and Santos Escobar are pretty much the major highlights to watch on this mediocre revamp nowadays. Killing the old brand continues to be the most idiotic decision that Vince ever made regarding NXT


----------



## DUSTY 74

Dewey Foley WWE Release News, Foley Talks Writers vs. Creative and Responds to "Stooge" Comment


Dewey Foley is no longer with WWE. Dewey, son of WWE Hall of Famer Mick Foley, reportedly left the company in late April, according to PWInsider. It was




wrestlingheadlines.com


----------



## GarpTheFist

RainmakerV2 said:


> 637k 0.18 in the demo, making them number 7 on cable for the night.
> 
> 
> Gonna be canceled though obviously



It's getting good ratings, why would it be cancelled? Just because of low demo?


----------



## RainmakerV2

GarpTheFist said:


> It's getting good ratings, why would it be cancelled? Just because of low demo?



Just referring to one poster on here who constantly says that lol


----------



## GarpTheFist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Just referring to one poster on here who constantly says that lol



Lol let me guess, randy lahey?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RainmakerV2 said:


> Just referring to one poster on here who constantly says that lol


*Just lol and scroll brother. *


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> I still think it's hilarious how this mediocre revamp is still regularly being outdrawn by Indy NXT's ratings just a year ago:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484562377811152903
> They've still yet to hit 800+ K viewers, and they've only broke past 700+ K viewers twice over the past 9+ months; which is unlike Indy NXT where it didn't struggle much at all since they drew 700+ K viewers ten times within a 4 month span (which isn't even near their peak viewership under the old brand too).
> 
> I remember those workrate wrestlers who were primarily responsible for the great quality of Indy NXT, and for carrying the show too being accused inaccurately for being 'charisma vacuums.'
> 
> If that's the case, then pretty much everyone who started out in the revamp are major charisma vacuums since they're consistently getting worse ratings with green/inexperienced talents being heavily showcased all over the show.
> 
> Cameron Grimes, Carmelo Hayes, Roderick Strong, and Santos Escobar are pretty much the major highlights to watch on this mediocre revamp nowadays. Killing the old brand continues to be the most idiotic decision that Vince ever made regarding NXT


Cope and seethe. NXT 2.0 is rising and here to stay. Might as well stope bitching about it.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Cope and seethe. NXT 2.0 is rising and here to stay. Might as well stope bitching about it.


These low ratings for the revamp are mediocre, and down in viewership compared to Indy NXT.

I'm not going to lie about thess ratings just because you're not fond of the truth at all.

The revamp is still a tremendous flop regardless of any response you make now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> These low ratings for the revamp are mediocre, and down in viewership compared to Indy NXT.
> 
> I'm not going to lie about thess ratings just because you're not fond of the truth at all.
> 
> The revamp is still a tremendous flop regardless of any response you make now.


The revamp isn't a flop because the young talent they're pushing on NXT are going to transition and succeed on the main roster you won't see guys like Bron Breakker, Carmelo Hayes and Grayson Waller in the lower card like a lot of NXT call-ups, those guys are future main eventers. 

10 years from now, maybe even 5 years from now it'll be looked at as objectively a bigger success, because the guys will actually transition into the top spots, which NXT Black & Gold guys failed to do.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542238625596952577


----------



## Randy Lahey

How did last weeks show manage a 0.18, and this week is back down to 0.11? That’s a huge variance week to week


----------



## RainmakerV2

Randy Lahey said:


> How did last weeks show manage a 0.18, and this week is back down to 0.11? That’s a huge variance week to week


Oh look here he is commenting after he was strangely absent last week lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Randy Lahey said:


> How did last weeks show manage a 0.18, and this week is back down to 0.11? That’s a huge variance week to week


Right on cue.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

Even if nxt had 100 viewers I would be one of them because its the best wrestling show. Everything else is boring in comparison - i skip through most of aew much more than nxt


----------



## GarpTheFist

Still continuously getting better ratings than rampage lol, what is happening


----------



## ProjectGargano

GarpTheFist said:


> Still continuously getting better ratings than rampage lol, what is happening


One is at 8 pm, the other is at 10pm at a friday


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

ProjectGargano said:


> One is at 8 pm, the other is at 10pm at a friday


So is smackdown, whats your point??


----------



## DammitChrist

CaptainCharisma2005 said:


> So is smackdown, whats your point??


The Fox network is a completely different beast. His valid point still stands.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

DammitChrist said:


> The Fox network is a completely different beast. His valid point still stands.


So people only watch fox on fridays, got it

Rampage sucks ass


----------



## DammitChrist

CaptainCharisma2005 said:


> So people only watch fox on fridays, got it
> 
> Rampage sucks ass


Smackdown is pushing mediocre guys like Baron Corbin and Riddick Moss strongly on their shows atm.

Not only that, but they also spent 5 minutes last night doing a stupid modeling segment involving 3 guys who had their names changed unnecessarily.

Smackdown is the show that sucks ass.

On the other hand, Rampage had a pretty cool concept with that fun Royal Rampage opener (aka a Royal Rumble match variant) using 2 rings, a really good cross-promotional tag match, and a really solid women’s main event.

Rampage did its job in providing a fun hour of good wrestling with pretty much no sports entertainment nonsense in-between.

Rampage is a good show in spite of the mediocre death slot. You’re just plain wrong


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

DammitChrist said:


> Smackdown is pushing mediocre guys like Baron Corbin and Riddick Moss strongly on their shows atm.
> 
> Not only that, but they also spent 5 minutes last night doing a stupid modeling segment involving 3 guys who had their names changed unnecessarily.
> 
> Smackdown is the show that sucks ass.
> 
> On the other hand, Rampage had a pretty cool concept with that fun Royal Rampage opener (aka a Royal Rumble match variant) using 2 rings, a really good cross-promotional tag match, and a really solid women’s main event.
> 
> Rampage did its job in providing a fun hour of good wrestling with pretty much no sports entertainment nonsense in-between.
> 
> Rampage is a good show in spite of the mediocre death slot. You’re just plain wrong


Both rampage and smackdown suck ass, i was pointing out that nxt having more viewers than rampage has nothing to do with friday since smackdown has like 2 million


----------



## gl83

CaptainCharisma2005 said:


> Both rampage and smackdown suck ass, i was pointing out that nxt having more viewers than rampage has nothing to do with friday since smackdown has like 2 million


Smackdown doing so well has more to do with it being on Broadcast TV on FOX instead of Cable.. If it was back on USA, it'll probably draw lower than Raw like it use to.


----------



## ProjectGargano

CaptainCharisma2005 said:


> So is smackdown, whats your point??


Smackdown isn't at 10pm


----------



## Randy Lahey

Generally a cable show on at 8pm on a Tuesday will have more people watching than a cable show at 10pm on a Friday, especially 18-49.

The fact NXT can do as low as 0.11 in a midweek primetime slot tells me it’s still destined for cancellation. Maybe that’s a number a network could discard If it’s in a death spot. Not midweek primetime


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544741680892485632

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Reckon it should be a decent number, was a great show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545053742373879817

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gl83

...so a taped regular episode of NXT did better than a mini-Takeover NXT Special....

....Yeah, I give up on trying to predict these ratings....


----------



## Randy Lahey

0.12 in prime time for a special occasion show should tell everyone this is a dead brand.


----------



## toontownman

gl83 said:


> ...so a taped regular episode of NXT did better than a mini-Takeover NXT Special....
> 
> ....Yeah, I give up on trying to predict these ratings....


With the majority of the IWC probably streaming it through nefarious mean that never counts lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

Randy Lahey said:


> 0.12 in prime time for a special occasion show should tell everyone this is a dead brand.


A (filler) Indy NXT episode in late April 2021 that was headlined by Kyle O'Reilly vs Cameron Grimes, Kushida vs Oney Lorcan (for the NXT Cruiserweight title), and Breezango vs Grizzled Young Veterans managed to draw over 840+ K viewers; which dramatically outdraws any of their recent TV specials from the revamp.


----------



## Tobiyama

It has to be said that those are disappointing ratings.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Underwhelming rating but was an entertaining show nonetheless.


----------



## Randy Lahey

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Underwhelming rating but was an entertaining show nonetheless.


Love how 0.12 is “underwhelming”, but Dynamite doing a 0.36 (#1 on Wed) is somehow a disaster.

What do they put in the water in Australia?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Randy Lahey said:


> Love how 0.12 is “underwhelming”, but Dynamite doing a 0.36 (#1 on Wed) is somehow a disaster.
> 
> What do they put in the water in Australia?


Roo droppings mate

will do your head in


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547310565399355402

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Better demo. 21st on the night.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

These demos are REALLY bad


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Randy Lahey said:


> Love how 0.12 is “underwhelming”, but Dynamite doing a 0.36 (#1 on Wed) is somehow a disaster.
> 
> What do they put in the water in Australia?


Lol 0.36 isn't a disaster, if you can't tell I'm just trolling and being sarcastic by now that's on you buddy.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Meh, not a great rating, still an entertaining show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

CMPunkRock316 said:


> These demos are REALLY bad


21st for a developmental C show is REALLY bad? Okay lol. USA isn't cancelling it, don't start Randy Lahey'ing over here lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey

A showing doing that low of demo at 8pm on USA, on a Tuesday night when people are home to watch TV, is a dreadful number. It’s a number that gets you cancelled bc you could put any other programming on in that time slot, on that network, and get a comparable rating.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RainmakerV2 said:


> 21st for a developmental C show is REALLY bad? Okay lol. USA isn't cancelling it, don't start Randy Lahey'ing over here lol.


It's the same usual bad faith suspects every time who just happen to end up in the NXT section everytime they do a mediocre rating.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549848218124648448

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

600k 0.13 demo 21st on the night


----------



## GarpTheFist

Good rating. If HHH also oversees NXT and tells shawn to write it in his vision then it can go back to the black & good heights too and see improved ratings.


----------



## DammitChrist

We might want to pay closer attention at how Roderick Strong and Zoey Stark will get booked now.

I feel like those 2 names are the biggest indicators at which direction that Triple H will write in his vision.


----------



## gl83

DammitChrist said:


> We might want to pay closer attention at how Roderick Strong and Zoey Stark will get booked now.
> 
> I feel like those 2 names are the biggest indicators at which direction that Triple H will write in his vision.


Sarray is a better indicator


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554920750682972160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554922576048259078

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554927435799580673
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Remember guys they're gonna get canceled. @Randy Lahey told me so


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I thought NXT was dead?


----------



## RainmakerV2

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I thought NXT was dead?



That guy apparently has all us "bots" on ignore.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RainmakerV2 said:


> That guy apparently has all us "bots" on ignore.


Ironic coming from one of the biggest bots on this forum.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

WWE NXT

597K Viewership

0.13 Demo





__





SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Tuesday 8.9.2022 Top 150 Cable Originals & Network Finals UPDATED | Showbuzz Daily







showbuzzdaily.com


----------



## RainmakerV2

Zoey Stark smh no one wants to see that shit


----------



## Randy Lahey

RainmakerV2 said:


> Zoey Stark smh no one wants to see that shit


Nobody is watching NXT period. Primetime, in the middle of the week when people are home to watch TV. Anything under a 0.15 is cancelville territory for that date and time 

Go watch Randy Orton exchange rest holds and chin locks for 10 minutes and call it great rasslin. Seems right up your alley.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Randy Lahey said:


> Nobody is watching NXT period. Primetime, in the middle of the week when people are home to watch TV. Anything under a 0.15 is cancelville territory for that date and time
> 
> Go watch Randy Orton exchange rest holds and chin locks for 10 minutes and call it great rasslin. Seems right up your alley.



Nah I'd rather watch a bunch of guys bleed buckets every week and still not a hit a million or grow their demo at all tee hee


----------



## Randy Lahey

RainmakerV2 said:


> Nah I'd rather watch a bunch of guys bleed buckets every week and still not a hit a million or grow their demo at all tee hee


50+ year old viewers don’t want to watch AEW. Good. So when you talk about 1+ million viewers that AEW has trouble getting, it’s old people.

I don’t want to watch a show that is liked by older viewers because if it was, it would probably suck. Old people have different tastes than younger viewers.

Shit on 0.33 demo all you want. AEW has maintained their demo for the last 3 years. Raw has lost nearly 50% of there’s.

When your opposition loses 50%, and you stay the same, that’s a win.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

Randy Lahey said:


> 50+ year old viewers don’t want to watch AEW. Good. So when you talk about 1+ million viewers that AEW has trouble getting, it’s old people.
> 
> I don’t want to watch a show that is liked by older viewers because if it was, it would probably suck. Old people have different tastes than younger viewers.
> 
> Shit on 0.33 demo all you want. AEW has maintained their demo for the last 3 years. Raw has lost nearly 50% of there’s.
> 
> When your opposition loses 50%, and you stay the same, that’s a win.


Young people have better taste than old people?? Wtf am I hearing, these are old people that watched 90s wrestling


----------



## RainmakerV2

Randy Lahey said:


> 50+ year old viewers don’t want to watch AEW. Good. So when you talk about 1+ million viewers that AEW has trouble getting, it’s old people.
> 
> I don’t want to watch a show that is liked by older viewers because if it was, it would probably suck. Old people have different tastes than younger viewers.
> 
> Shit on 0.33 demo all you want. AEW has maintained their demo for the last 3 years. Raw has lost nearly 50% of there’s.
> 
> When your opposition loses 50%, and you stay the same, that’s a win.



So when they beating RAW in the demo lol? I bet you're just on standby waiting for a big MNF game where they might get RAW by .000000001 so you can have the biggest orgasm ever seen on WF lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559994315765579783

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Mandy is ratings 😍*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559998084750475268


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yup totally getting cancelled


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

2nd highest ranking in history behind the pre WNW shows.

Fantastic. But "nobody watches NXT" right?


----------



## Tobiyama

It is a good rating. But it was because this was a special show. Next week the only match advertised is a lights out match with Wendy Choo. Definitely back into the 500k's next week. But that's fine. That's not bad at all for USA network wednesday night imo.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> 2nd highest ranking in history behind the pre WNW shows.
> 
> Fantastic. But "nobody watches NXT" right?



Less people are definitely watching this show compared to last year. That's for sure:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484562377811152903
It took them 11 months to receive a number above 700+ K viewers under the newer direction, which isn't really that impressive since that's something that Indy NXT had no problem doing in just 1-2 months. They've still yet to even reach 800+ K viewers too.

Unsurprisingly, the numbers rose up with Indy/workrate guys being prominent on the show (like Carmelo Hayes, Jordan Devlin, and Fabian Aichner) in good matches. Hopefully, Triple H and Shawn Michaels realize this (which I bet they will).

The NXT UK names may potentially help out too.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Less people are definitely watching this show compared to last year. That's for sure:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484562377811152903
> It took them 11 months to receive a number above 700+ K viewers under the newer direction, which isn't really that impressive since that's something that Indy NXT had no problem doing in just 1-2 months. They've still yet to even reach 800+ K viewers too.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the numbers rose up with Indy/workrate guys being prominent on the show (like Carmelo Hayes, Jordan Devlin, and Fabian Aichner) in good matches. Hopefully, Triple H and Shawn Michaels realize this (which I bet they will).
> 
> The NXT UK names may potentially help out too.


You conveniently ignore Bron Breakker when he's the biggest name on the show, makes sense. Nobody knew the NXT UK guys were coming in, so it's unlikely those played a factor.


----------



## Tobiyama

The NXT UK guys had nothing to do with the ratings.


----------



## DammitChrist

Tobiyama said:


> The NXT UK guys had nothing to do with the ratings.


The rise in viewership says otherwise.

Besides, that still doesn't take away from the truth about the bump occurring due to good wrestling throughout the show thanks to the likes of Carmelo Hayes, Jordan Devlin, Fabian Aichner, and even Zoey Stark


----------



## gl83

Tobiyama said:


> The NXT UK guys had nothing to do with the ratings.


Last time they did a crossover with NXT UK, the ratings tanked and the Black and Gold never really were able to recover afterwards.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562531395528179719

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't stand the NXT UK shit, but that's a solid rating. Tiffany and Mandy kept my attention.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562536508879687680

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobiyama

Those are solid ratings, I thought nxt might dip under 600k viewers tbh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Oops wrong thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565068076546236416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565068361997885444
So total viewership went down from last week but increased in the demo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn. Even NXT's ratings are better recently. This number is only 375K less than what Dynamite did last week. (1,049,000). Like....WOW. This is WWE's Developmental/Third Brand, and their only 375K less than a Dynamite that had the biggest match AEW can do right now (Punk/Moxley for the top Title). That's pretty insane.


----------



## GarpTheFist

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562536508879687680
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



NXT was already beating them in overall numbers for months but now in the demo too lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

GarpTheFist said:


> Someone correct me but hasn't NXT been beating rampage for MONTHS now? Or is it that it wasn't ever for 2 consecutive weeks? i don't remember a single rampage beating NXT in the last 3 months.


He is talking about the demo and not total viewership. NXT has beaten Rampage in total viewership for a while now but not when it comes to the demo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarpTheFist

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> He is talking about the demo and not total viewership. NXT has beaten Rampage in total viewership for a while now but not when it comes to the demo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i corrected myself after i checked it again, my memory is so bad that i wasn't sure


----------



## DammitChrist

GarpTheFist said:


> NXT was already beating them in overall numbers for months but now in the demo too lol


Dynamite is still smoking NXT 2.0 in the ratings; so your amusement makes no sense here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Gotta admit that 2.0 is doing better in the ratings as of late and that's to their credit. Looks like some of their new focus is starting to catch on,.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Even better ratings than last week! Roxanne vs Meiko drew a lot of interest.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567866311308353537


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570141825213820930


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570141825213820930


----------



## shadow_spinner

Nxt has hit it's stride with Triple H back in charge, great #'s for nxt


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570143827486470145


----------



## fabi1982

Just a matter of time for NXT to beat Dynamite again


----------



## GarpTheFist

Dang thats a big number! Maybe they can somehow get into the 800ks in the coming months?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572677924482093057
Good number considering it was a taped show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

They kept the demo and almost pulled 700K. Pretty nice performance by them.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Only 40k down and demo is the same, yeah that's good for a taped episode.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Numbers will stay up for a bit with all of the workrate marks coming back to watch but it won't last.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

The main event was great and bronn said nxt title is the most important in the industry. Damn right, nxt is still the pinnacle of modern pro wrestling


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575213820036907017


----------



## DammitChrist

I think this week was the last episode of the newer regime (in spite of the new logo over a week ago).


----------



## GarpTheFist

The new nxt studio show is from next week right? Let's see if it gets close to 750-800k


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577750064247758848


----------



## RainmakerV2

The people want the tye dye colors to stay I fuckin knew it man.


----------



## RainmakerV2

737k, .15 demo


----------



## Rankles75

Excellent numbers!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Impressive number for them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582825540783788032


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DAMN. NXT almost beat AEW.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

Showstopper said:


> DAMN. NXT almost beat AEW.


Nxt already would have if it didnt have "pretty deadly" ruining the show


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585361437781856266


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nice total viewers. Down a tad in the demo but 19th overall. Good numbers overall.

I may actually start watching 2.0 next week and see what I've been missing.

Rock's daughter has piqued my interest.


----------



## Rankles75

Solid numbers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not bad for an NXT that is straight-up developmental these days. For a bunch of near rookies in the business who are like 21 or 22 years old to do 716K when Dynamite is doing 997K this week, is hella impressive for what his these days a Developmental brand. This isn't the NXT from a few years back with 10 year veterans sprinkled on the roster and guys with big Indy following before going into NXT like Cole, Gargano, Ciampa, Owens, Balor, Nakamura and others. These are wrestlers with like a couple years of experience and little to no following before signing with WWE. Very surprised they did north 700K here. Impressive.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587907744471945216


----------



## HoneyBee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587907744471945216


Sound the alarm. Triple H killing WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NXT not too far behind Dynamite once again, in overall or the demo. Yikes for AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590455942021320706

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590458311488700416


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

GREAT number considering they went head to head with all of the Election stuff from last night. Wow!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592991071403118592


----------



## Rankles75

Pretty good ratings again, seems to be consistently around the 650/700k mark recently.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595528297043365890


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595539527627669504


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

From Wrestling inc:
"WWE NXT Suffers Lowest Viewership Numbers Since Summer
WWE NXT has encountered some viewership numbers the program hasn't seen since the summer. Wrestlenomics shared viewership information for Tuesday night and the November 22 episode of "NXT" was watched by an average of 624,000 viewers. That's the lowest total viewership since August 9. Compared to last week, "NXT" was down six percent."

My thoughts:
This week's episode was actually pretty good, but NXT's storylines have been stale for months. Even worse, the women's storylines/feuds seem like they were written by a 5th grader


----------



## HoneyBee

Vince did a better job than the banana nose circus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Thanksgiving week often sees lower viewer numbers so I'm hoping for an uptick next week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598080720395587585


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HBK has NXT ratings UP year on year:

 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600180638711091202


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600603598295076892


----------



## Rankles75

Oof, big drop off this week… 😬


----------



## LacunaCoiled

Needs to be put back on the network.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hey guyz, whats up

just checking in to see how my fed fam is doing



@Showstopper , you good brother? Having a good day?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hey guyz, whats up
> 
> just checking in to see how my fed fam is doing
> 
> 
> 
> @Showstopper , you good brother? Having a good day?


They're still up year on year, brother. As is RAW. Not every wrestling company can claim that...



I mean, you've seen AEW's ratings for awhile now, right?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Showstopper said:


> They're still up year on year, brother. As is RAW. Not every wrestling company can claim that...
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, you've seen AEW's ratings for awhile now, right?


hey hey heeey, i was just checking in - no need to get personal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wow. That's quite the drop. Same demo at lest but down 110K in total viewers.

Hope they do better next week but they got the December doldrums going on.


----------



## HoneyBee

NXT about to be cancelled. Can't be pulling half mill in prime time.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hunters workrate midgets killing the ratings. Knew it was gonna happen.


----------



## Interceptor88

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hunters workrate midgets killing the ratings. Knew it was gonna happen.


I don't think that's completely fair. Bron is still the NXT Champion. Rather big guys like Von Wagner and Grayson Weller are prominently featured. And the show has even brought back some of the big guys who weren't being used effectively in the main roster, like Veer and Dijak. 

That being said, I wouldn't build a show around the likes of JD McDonagh, Ilja Dragunov and Wes Lee.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

Ratings dropping this much means roster has gotten stale and needs new characters to create matchups with current roster. However it does not need cringey characters like pretty deadly, ilja dragunov, quincy elliot or that new girl isla dawn. No doubt shes pretty but her promo was cringe and forced, i prefer the old wwe divas who just acted like women (like toxic attraction) instead of these weird ones nowadays


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Number doesn't look too bad after Dynamite's number came out today.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603138328290889728


----------



## Chelsea

666K sweet 😈


----------



## Rankles75

Been consistently around that mark, not sure what led to last week’s drop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn good number. Not far away from 700K at all (34K).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603142277840486402


----------



## RainmakerV2

Good bump


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mandy was a draw. sigh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> 666K sweet 😈


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605673106814783488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605674747970232320


----------



## Chelsea

Very good number. We are NXT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

21st on the night. Can't complain about that. Very nice number.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

What’s crazy about all this is that this was a taped show and surprisingly when an NXT show is taped they get good rating numbers so I expect another good ratings number next week


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Very impressive number. 👏


----------



## Rankles75

Nice!


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Waller effect.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great number. Raw and NXT kicked ass this week and finished the year strong.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wait, I just saw that this was a taped show?! Holy shit. Even better. They're not too far behind AEW, and this version of NXT is straight up developmental these days. Very impressive. Good for them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> What’s crazy about all this is that this was a taped show and surprisingly when an NXT show is taped they get good rating numbers so I expect another good ratings number next week


Welp

According to Spoiler TV, 588,000 viewers tuned in for the December 27th episode of WWE NXT. They also brought in a .12 rating in the coveted 18 to 49 demographic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608565061726904320


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608974210315190272


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611066881825247236


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Imagine a developmental brand with a bunch of nobodies actually competing with Dynamite. Dynamite is closer to NXT's ratings than they are Raw's ratings.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Another good/solid rating for them.


----------

